# كل يوم صلاة



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)

​بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس الاله الواحد امين

 ايها الرب الاله القادر على كل شئ والعارف كخالق لنا بضعف البشر
 اب كل الارواح ومخلص الجميع
 والعالم باحوالنا ومتاعبنا وضيقات الحياة...
اليك نرفع الدعاء ونحيا في الايمان على رجاء 
 ونحن نثق في قدرتك على شفاء ارواحنا وانفسنا 
 واجسادنا وحواسنا وافكارنا وامامك يارب نطرح مشكلاتنا ومتاعبنا 
 طالبا منك الحلول العمليه والشامله والقادره ان تفرج الهموم 
 والاحزان وتزيل انكسار الروح وتقويها وانت الامين والاب الحنون 
 لكل الطالبين والصارخين اليك ليلا ونهارا
 ايها المسيح كلمة الاب الذي قبل الدهور رئيس كهنة الخيرات العتيده
 ومعلمنا ناموس الكمال والفضيله الذي ولد في ملاء الزمان من القديسه العذراء مريم
 واذ وجد في الهيئه كانسان وضع ذاته واطاع حتى الموت 
 موت الصليب سعيا الى خلاص جنس البشر 
 يا من قلت لنا تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم 
 ها نحن ناتي اليك واثقين انك تقدر وتريد ان تعين المجربين 
 وترفع الظلم عن المظلومين وتقوي الضعفاء 
 وترد الضالين فانظر يا ربنا الى عالمك بعين الرحمة والشفقة
 والحب والى شعبك وكنيستك واعنا واشفى كسرة القلوب
 وحرر المقيدين واعمل بنعمتك 
 لتكون رعيه واحده لراعى واحد 





امين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2014)

أن يسوع يدعونا كلنا الى بيته الى القداس
فلنذهب الى بيت الله ونمجد الرب
انها نعمه كبيرة ان نكون في بيته
ان نصلي مع الملائكة و القديسين...
ان نتناول جسد و دم الرب يسوع المسيح
كم من ناس تشتهي حضور القداس
كم هناك يتعذبون ولا يستطيعون تناول جسد ودم الرب
لعدم استحقاقهم كم نحن محظوظون يا اخوتي
فكروا بالمضطهدين
فكروا بالمرضه والحزانه
فكروا بالمأسورين
فليكن الرب مع الجميع
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)

في هذا الصّباح الباكِر أصرخُ إليكَ
  ساعدني لأُصلي 
  وأنا أُفكرُ بِكَ 
  فأنا لا أستطيعُ الصّلاةَ وحدي...
يا أيُّها الآبُ السّماوي 
  أني أمُجدكَ وأشكركَ 
  لسلامِ هذا اللّيلِ 
  وأمجدكَ وأشكركَ لهذا النهارِ الجديد
  أمجدكَ وأشكركَ لكلّ هذا الخيرِ والإخلاصِ طوالَ حياتي
  أنتَ الذي منحتني الكثيرَ من البركاتِ
  والآن اجعلني اقبلُ هذه المعاناة من يديهُم
  أنتَ الذي تجعلُ كلّ شيءٍ يعملُ من أجل خيرِ أولادِكَ.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)

أيها الرب إغفر لمن يبغضنا ويسيء إلينا , واحسن إلى من يحسن إلينا وهب لإخوتنا وأقرباؤنا كل ما يطلبونه لخلاصهم . وحياة أبدية .
تفقد المرضى وامنحهم الشفاء .
قد سفن المسافرين في البحر , رافق المسافرين في البر والجو .
وامنح من يخدمنا ويعنى بنا غفران الخطاياه سامح وارحم بعظيم رحمتك
 من أوصانا نحن غير المستحقين أن نصلي لأجله ....
أذكر يا رب من توفي من آبائنا وإخوتنا الأسرى ونجهم من كل إعتداء عليهم
 أذكر يارب كل من يثمر لكنائسك المقدسة وينميها , وأعطه ما يطلبه لخلاصه , وحياة أبدية
 أذكرنا نحن أيضا عبيدك الأذلاء الخطأة غير المستحقين . وأنر عقولنا بنور معرفتك , وأهدنا إلى سبيل العمل بوصاياك . بشفاعة أمك مريم الكلية الطهارة , سيدتنا والدة الإله الدائمة البتولية
 وجميع قديسيك فأنت المبارك إلى دهر الداهرين .آمين..
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)

أيّها الربّ يسوع، يا من أتيتَ لتشفي طبعنا البشريّ من الأمراض والأوجاع، أتوسّل إليك أن تشفي الجراح التي تثير الإضطرابات في قلبي.أطلب منك بنوع خاصّ أن تشفي اللذين يسبّبون لي الخطيئة. أسألك أن تدخل حياتي، وتشفيني من عذاباتي النفسيّة التي أصابتني في صباي وحتى كهولتي ومن الجراح التي سبّبتها لي طلية الحياة.أيّها الربّ يسوع أنت تعرف مشاكلي، إنّي أضعها كلّها في قلبك، قلب الراعي الصال...ح. أتوسّل إليك بحقّ ذلك الجرح الكبير المفتوح في قلبك أن تشفي تلك الجراح الصغيرة الموجودة في قلبي. إشفِي جراحات ذكرياتي، لكي لا يبقيني كلّ ما حصل لي سابقًا، في الألم والضيق والقلق.إ شفِي أيّها الربّ إلهي كلّ تلك الجراح التي كانت سبب تجذّر الخطايا في حياتي. إنّي أريد أن أسامح كلّ الأشخاص الذين أساؤوا إليّ؛ أنظر لتلك الجراح الداخليّة التي جعلتني غير قادر على الغفران. يا من أتيتَ لتشفي القلوب الحزينة إشفِي قلبي برحمتك. إشفِي يا ربّ جراحي الخفيّة التي هي سبب أمراض جسديّة. إنّي أهبك قلبي، اقبله يا ربّ طهّره وأعطني عواطف قلبك الإلهيّ. ساعدني لأكون وديعًا ومتواضعًا. هبني، يا ربّ، الشفاء من الألم الذي يقهرني بسبب موت الأشخاص العزيزة على قلبي. بحقّ ثقتي بك يا ربّ. إنّك أنت القيامة والحياة إجعلني قادرًا على أن أكسب من جديد السلام والفرح. إجعلني شاهدًا حقيقيًّا لقيامتك، لانتصارك على الخطيئة والموت ولحضورك الحيّ في حياتي. امين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 فبراير 2014)

*
*


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)

نشكرك يا رب .. أنت في أحزاننا المعزي .. 
و في ضيقاتنا الفرج 
و في أمنياتنا و سعادتنا شريك لنا .. 
تباركها بمجدك فتكتمل ... 

آمين يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)

ياربي وإلهي بما أنك قد عملت الليل لراحة الإنسان أتوسل إليك بأن تعطي جسدي راحة في هذا الليل وأن تعمل على أن ترتفع نفسي إليك وأن يكون قلبي دائماً مملوءً بمحبتك. علمني يا الله بأن أودعك جميع مخاوفي وآلامي وأن أتذكر رأفتك بدون انقطاع لكي تستطيع نفسي بأن تحصل على راحتها الروحية. ولا تدع نومي أن يكون زائداً عن اللازم بل أن يساعدني على استرجاع قواي لكي أصبح أكثر أهلاً لخدمتك. لتكن إرادتك بأن تشفيني وتحفظني نقياً في جسدي وروحي وأن تقيني من جميع التجارب والأخطار لكي يؤول نومي أيضا إلى مجد اسمك.
وبما أن هذا النهار لم يمض بدون أن أكون قد أخطأت إليك بطرق عديدة, أتضرع إليك يا الله أنا الخاطىء بأن تدفن كل خطاياي حسب رحمتك كما أنك تخفي كل شيء تحت ظلام الليل. أرفع صلاتي بواسطة يسوع المسيح مخلصي. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)

أيها الرب وسيد حياتي أعتقني من روح البطالة والفضول وحب التسلط والكلام الباطل
 وأنعم عليا أنا عبدك بروح العفة والتواضع والصبر والمحبة
 نعم أيها الرب الملك هب لي ان أرى زلاتي ولا أدين أخي فأنت المبارك إلى دهر الداهرين آمين
 يا الله إغفر لي أنا عبدك الخاطئ وارحمني​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)

يا رب ...
ملايين البشر يهتفون باسمك ... يسبحونك و يسجدون لك ... يستنجدون بك في صعابهم .... و يتكلون على حكمتك في تجاربهم .... ملايين البشر يطلبون منك في هذه اللحظات و أنا منهم .... لكل منا أمنيات ، أحلام ، آمال ، طلبات .... كلنا نؤمن أنك قادر على سماعنا كلنا و إعطائنا جميعا" من كنوزك التي لا تنضب ... كلّ شخص منا يرجو منك يا رب استجابة صلواته ... فتحنن يا رب و اصغ إلى توسلاتنا ... و امنح المرضى شفا...ء ... و الفقير مالا"... و الجائع طعاما".... و المشرد مسكنا" ... و العريان ثوبا"... و الخاطىء مغفرة ... و العامل نشاطا"... و الطالب نجاحا"... و الأوطان سلاما"... و الموتى راحة ... و الوحيد رفيقا"... و البعيد مرشدا"... و الحزين فرحا"... و المتعب راحة ... و اليائس املا"... اعطنا يا رب صبرا" لتحمل الشدائد و الضيقات ... و كن رجاءنا الآن و مدى الحياة

 آميـــــ+ـــن​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2014)

كثرت آلامنا يا رب وكثرت اوجاعنا واصبح المرض لدينا اكثر من الصحه والحزن اكبر من الفرح واصبحت قلوبنا تتالم لاتفه الاسباب ليس لدينا شيء سوى ان نناديك ونقول لك ارحمنا يا رب ارحمنا.....فنحن بحاجة اليك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)

سامح لو شعرت بالظلم سامح لو بخلت الدنيا عليك مد ايديك للدنيا وصافح شوف الوردة تفوح للقاطف والانسام للشوك بتلاطف املا قلبك محبة وعواطف وانسى ا لحقد واتعلم وسامح وازرع وردة أن كان قلبك بور محبة والفه وخير وسرور خلى مشاعرك تبقى جسور وقاوم ريح الغضب الجامح وارجع سامح عرف قلبك معنى الطيبه بالمحبة تبقى رحيبه وقابل الناس بالالفة والطيبة ولا تخلي للمحبة مصالح​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)

† يا ربّ خلّص كلّ الذين لا يصلّي أحدٌ لأجلهم،
 وخلّص حتّى جميع مَنْ لا يُصلّون.
اللّهم إني لا أسألك هذا لأنّي أفضل
بل لأنّني أ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




سوأ من الجميع​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)

تشتاق نفسي اليك .. يسوع انت الهي

     بك استطيع كل شئ ولا يقف شيئا امامي
     انت في قلبي وعقلي وكل نقطة في دمائي
     لانك كل حياتي احبك ...... حب غير اعتيادي...

انا منقوش على كفيك يا يسوع يا حبيبي
     بمراحمك ادخل بيتك وليس عن استحقاقي
     يارب كل المجد لك انت .. اعن ضعف ايماني

     انظر يا رب الي مذلتي ولا تصرف وجهك عني
     لانك انت يارب منفردا في طمانينه تسكنني
     سانسى كل شيء وانت وحدك تشبع حياتي
     تشتاق نفسي اليك يسوع الهي

     انت حصني وصخرتي ..... فلا اخاف لانك معيني
     انزع كل محبة عني تعارض مع محبتك من قلبي
     إليك يا ربي صرخت .. فاسمع إلى صوت تضرعي
     تشتاق نفسي اليك .. يسوع انت الهي

     اشكرك على كل عطاياك فيك وحدك أجـد راحتــي
     انت الصديق الرقيق تنير الطريق في ظلك احتمي
     اشكرك دائما يارب ... لانك برحمتك ترحمني

     انا محتاج لك جدا انت تعرف حالي
     عندما تهب الريح دائما انت الذي تعزيني
     وعدك وعد صريح .. انت بمحبتك تحييني 
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)

ياربي وإلهي بما أنك قد عملت الليل لراحة الإنسان أتوسل إليك بأن تعطي جسدي راحة في هذا الليل وأن تعمل على أن ترتفع نفسي إليك وأن يكون قلبي دائماً مملوءً بمحبتك. علمني يا الله بأن أودعك جميع مخاوفي وأن أتذكر رأفتك بدون انقطاع لكي تستطيع نفسي بأن تحصل على راحتها الروحية. ولا تدع نومي أن يكون زائداً عن اللازم بل أن يساعدني على استرجاع قواي لكي أصبح أكثر أهلاً لخدمتك. لتكن إرادتك بأن تحفظني نقياً في جسدي وروحي وأن تقيني من جميع التجارب والأخطار لكي يؤول نومي أيضا إلى مجد اسمك.
وبما أن هذا النهار لم يمضِ بدون أن أكون قد أخطأت إليك بطرق عديدة, أتضرع إليك يا الله أنا الخاطىء بأن تدفن كل خطاياي حسب رحمتك كما أنك تخفي كل شيء تحت ظلام الليل. أرفع صلاتي بواسطة يسوع المسيح مخلّصي. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2014)

المجد لك يا رب المجد لك في صباح هذا الأحد وفي كل أيام حياتنا الى الأبد 
 نسجد لك يا ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح يا من قدست بحضورك عرس قانا وحولت الماء خمرا طيبة، نسألك ونطلب منك بإسم صليبك المقدس أن تفض على قلوبنا وعائلاتنا وأولادنا وعلى كل اخوتنا البشر الفرح والسلام والأمل والرجاء وأهلنا بمدخل هذا الصيام المبارك أن نتأمل في آياتك وتعاليمك فندركها ونعيشها قوﻻ وفعلا بايمان وحب لا حدود لهما فنتشح بالتوبة ونتقوى بالصلاة علنا نستحق في نهاية رحلة عمرنا رضاك وبركتك علينا بشفا​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)

لك يارب نرفع الصلاة ونطلب النجاة , فأستمع إلي صوت ألسنتنا , وتنهيدات قلوبنا , وأجعلنا دائماً نحتمي بك وفيك من الفخاخ الكثيرة المنصوبة في طريقنا , وأجعلنا دائماً محتمين بك وغير متكلين علي اي شئ سواك ولا مال ولا جاه ولا سلطان ولا إنسان وحدك أنت ولا سواك وممسكين في يمينك حتي لا نتعثر ونعبر في آمان إلي شاطئ الآمان . أمييييين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)

إلهي! إنّي أقّدم لك كلّ أفعالي في هذا اليوم 
من أجل نيّات ومجد قلب يسوع الأقدس.
يا قلب يسوع الأقدس اجعل قلبنا مثل قلبك .....
امين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

احتاجك يا الهي اليوم و كل ايام حياتي تحفظني و تثبتني في محبتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 فبراير 2014)

صلوات جميلة جدا ومباركة
الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صلوات جميلة جدا ومباركة
> الرب يباركك


 شكراااا لحضرتك لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)

أيها الرب يسوع يا من قلت تعالوا إلي أيها المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم.
ها إني اّتي إليك وأرمي أمامك عن كاهلي كل أعباء حياتي لأنني أؤمن بأنك ستحملها عني اليوم وكل يوم، كما حملت الصليب ذات يوم.
وها إني أغسل باب حياتي وحياة عائلتي بدمك الكريم فتعبر عنه جنود الهلاك.
يا يسوع الحبيب أستصرخك من غربتي لتكون أبي وأمي وإخوتي أشكو إليك وأطلب منك وأسمع تأنيبك وها إني أسلمك دفة حياتي بعيون مغمضة وقلب مطمئن.
يا شاطئ الأمان يا يسوع أشكرك من أعماق قلبي فوجودك في حياتي أجمل ما حدث لي​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يااااااارب
كفاية اقولك آآآآآآآآآه و انت عارف ايه اللي بيوجعني


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)

مع بداية يومك وأسبوعك ربما تواجه الكثير من المخاوف...تذكر دائما حتى وان تكون في وسط العاصفة بأن تطلب سلام الله!...هو السلام الوحيد الذي يملأ كل اروقة قلبك..فكرك..حياتك..يحفظك في دخولك وخروجك من الان والى الأبد...اصلي انه يكون صباحكم ويومكم مليان من سلام المسيح...​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)

يارب احفظ بلدنا ومدينتنا انت الضابط الكل​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2014)

طول الوقت وهو يقرع على باب قلبك 
وامنيته ان يتصل بك . الم يحن الوقت بعد لتفتح وتكلمه ؟​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)

حياتي هي المسيح، 
فيا رب كيف استطيع ان اخفف عنك الم الاكليل على راسك؟ 
ساعدني يا يسوعي الحبيب بسيرتي الذاتية 
ان اكون اداة محبة للعالم كله، 
وان ازرع الورد بدل الشوك 
في مكان الحرب والجوع والياس والدمار.
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)

أنت الحي بيننا في قلب حياتنا أنت دوماً معنا يا يسوع ربنا
أنت في بيوتنا ..أنت في أحيائنا أنت في جموعنا أنت في أفرادنا.
أنت في أقوالنا أنت في أعمالنا أنت في أنصارنا أنت في أعدائنا.
أنت في أفراحنا أنت في أحزاننا أنت في آمالنا أنت في أحلامنا .​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)

للرب سلم طريقك واتكل عليه وهو يجري...
كل ما عليك فعله هو انت تسلم للذي له كل الارض
 وملؤها وهو سيقوم بدوره..يحملك انت وكل مايشغل حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2014)

وفي ظلمة الليالي يايسوع انت الذي تعطينا ان نغني...نغني بالرغم من الظلام الذي موجود حولنا نغني بالرغم من الواقع المرير...ف اذا كنت قد اجتزت او انك تمر ب ليالي مظلمة ربما لا احد يدرك مدى ظلمتها وقسوتها..تذكر بأن ملك الكون هو قائدك وإن هاج نوئ وادي ظل الموت ثق فيه بأنه الراعي​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

يا الهي اعمق الحب هواك
يا الهي لي اشتهاء ان اراك


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

صلاة النهوض من النوم . 
المجد للأب و الابن و الروح القدس 
الآن و كل آوان و إلى دهر الداهرين .آمين 
لقد أنهضتني من سريري ، و من نومي ، 
فأضئ يا رب عقلي و قلبي 
و افتح شفتي لأسبحك أيها الثالوث القدوس هاتفاً : 
قدوس ، قدوس ، قدوس أنت يا الله ...
من أجل والدة الإله ، ارحمنا . 
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

فقط ثق بأنه قادر على كل شئ حتى وان بدى الامر مستحيلا...لان الايمان هو الثقة..فلا تدع ثقتك تهتز بالهك​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

أيها الرب إله القوات، الكائن قبل الدهور والدائم إلى الأبد، 
الذي خلق الشمس لضياء النهار، والليل راحة لكل البشر، نشكرك يا ملك الدهور لأنك أجزتنا هذا الليل بسلام وأتيت بنا إلى مبدأ النهار.

من أجل هذا نسأل يا ملكنا ملك الدهور، ليشرق لنا نور وجهك، وليضيء علينا نور علمك الإلهي. واجعلنا يا سيدنا أن نكون بنى النور وبني  النهار، لكي نجوز هذا اليوم ببر وطهارة وتدبير حسن، لنكمل بقية أيام حياتنا بلا عثرة. بالنعمة والرأفة ومحبة البشر اللواتي لابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح، وموهبة روحك القدوس. الآن وكل أوان وإلى الأبد. أمين...+++​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2014)

نسجد لك ايها المسيح ونبارك لانك بصليبك المقدس قدستنا 
وبموتك على الصليب خلصتنا 
ومن وسن الخطيئة حررتنا ومن ضعفنا وأسقامنا شفيتنا
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)

يا رب يسوع المسيح ليكن هذا اليوم مباركآ ... حقق مشيئتك و اردتك على حياتنا ... يا رب يسوع المسيح قدس افكارنا ... ضع يدك على حياتنا ... نؤمن انك معنا كل الايام حتى في وقت الضيقات و الازمات ... يا رب اليك نلتجآ ... نسجد لآسمك القدوس في هذا اليوم ... أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)

يا قلب يسوع الاقدس عليك اتكالي ، وفيك رجائي 

 فليتمجد اسم يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)

أبي السماوي .. 
أشكرك لأنك لا تنعس ولا تنام ، لأنك أنت حافظي (مزمور 121: 4) . أشكرك لأنك تسهر علي حمايتي من كل شر وشبه شر ، أنت حافظ نفسي (مزمور 121: 7) . 
أشكرك لأنك تحفظ جسدي ومشاعري وذهني أثناء النوم ، أشكرك لأنك ترسل ملائكتك لحمايتي من أي هجمات للأرواح الشريرة ضدي أثناء النوم . 
أبي السماوي ، مرت علي ذهني أفكار متنوعة أثناء اليوم ، أختار أن أدع أفكار كلمتك المقدسة
 فقط أن تستمر في ذهني أثناء نو...مي . 
أعطني نوماً هادئاً وعميقاً لأنك وعدت .. يعطي حبيبه نوماً (مزمور 127: 2) . حررني من كل قلق وأرق وأملأ ذهني بسلامك العميق الذي يفوق كل عقل (فيلبي 4: 7) فأنشد .. بسلامه اضطجع بل أيضا أنام ، لأنك أنت يا رب منفرداً في طمأنينة تسكنني (مزمور 4: 8) . أشكرك لأنك تحفظني من كل مخاوف في الليل (مز 91: 5) . 
أعلن حماية دم الرب يسوع علي أحلامي .. وأصلي لتعطني أحلام بالروح القدس ، لتكشف أذان نفسي الداخلية لتعلمني وتنبهني وتوجهني (أيوب 33: 16). 
سدد كل احتياجاتي الذهنية والجسدية والنفسية حتى استيقظ بكامل قوتي لصباح جديد .. وفيه استيقظ وأنا بعد معك (مزمور 139: 18) .
باسم أبنك يسوع أصلي ،، أمين​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين

أبانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمك،
ليأتي ملكوتك،
لتكن مشيئتك،
كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض،
اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا،
واغفر لنا خطايانا،
كما نحن أيضاً نغفر لمن اخطأ الينا،
ولا تدخلنا في التجربة،
ولكن نجنا من الشرير،
لأن لك المُلك والقدرة والمجد إلى أبد الدهور.
آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين

أبانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمك،
ليأتي ملكوتك،
لتكن مشيئتك،
كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض،
اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا،
واغفر لنا خطايانا،
كما نحن أيضاً نغفر لمن اخطأ الينا،
ولا تدخلنا في التجربة،
ولكن نجنا من الشرير،
لأن لك المُلك والقدرة والمجد إلى أبد الدهور.
آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين

أبانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمك،
ليأتي ملكوتك،
لتكن مشيئتك،
كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض،
اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا،
واغفر لنا خطايانا،
كما نحن أيضاً نغفر لمن اخطأ الينا،
ولا تدخلنا في التجربة،
ولكن نجنا من الشرير،
لأن لك المُلك والقدرة والمجد إلى أبد الدهور.
آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)

ايها الاب الصالح يا من اعلنت لنا عظم محبتك 
 المتجسده في المسيح يسوع ربنا
 وارسلت لنا روحك القدوس لكي ما يقودنا ويرشدنا
 ويعزينا في غربة حياتنا 
 واهبا لنا سلامك ومعلما ايانا وصاياك...
اشرق علينا ببهاء مجدك لنكون اواني مطهره 
 لحلولك والثبات فيك 
 فيتمجد اسمك القدوس ونباركك كل حين 
 الى ابد الدهور 
 امين​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

لقد كنت معي و لكني لشقاوتي لم اكن معك يا الله


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)

يا نور العالم اشرق بنورك علينا 
وامحي ظلمة الشر والحزن والألم والضيق 
وحدك النور الذي لا تبدده اي ظلمة ...... امين
​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)

بحق الامك المقدسة .. ارحمنا وإرحم العالم اجمع​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)

يسوع بحبك وبعظمك وبرفعك فوق كل ظروف 
ما فيش اهم منك في حياتي 
انت وحدك العالي انت وحدك القدوس​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2014)

أعطنا يا رب القوة والمقدرة لنحتمل مصاعب وهموم ومشاكل الحياة 
وكل تحدياتها وتياراتها وعواصفها وصراعاتها وتجاذباتها 
والجاه وحب السلطة وكل مغرياتها وشهواتها ومادياتها 
والمجد لك يا شبع نفوسنا وأجسادنا , المجد لك
اميين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مارس 2014)

*
*


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2014)

يارب اجعل قلوبنا بيضاء مليئة بالنقاء 
لنستحق ان ندخل ملكوت السماء ... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2014)

يا رب يسوع المسيح بارك يومنا هذا ...
 ضع يدك على حياتنا ... نور طريقنا ... 
لتكن كلمتك في قلوبنا ... أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2014)

بسم الآب والأبـــــن والروح القدس 

      الإلــــه الواحــــد آميــــن 

      نشكركَ ياربنا يسوع المسيح...

لأنّـك كنــتَ معنــــا طيلة نهارنــا ..

منحتنـــا رزقنـا كفافنـــا اليوم 

      ورّتبــتَ امور حياتنــــا حسب رغبتكَ ومشيئتكَ ..

حفظتنـــا من الأخطار الظّاهـــرة والخفيّـة 

      حفظتنا مـن الشّـرّ والأشرار .. 

كنـتَ بلسـماً لأوجاعنـــا وآلامنــــا 

      ثبّت في بيوتنا الفضيلة والمحبّـة والسّـلام 

      ونبــــذتَ عنــه كلّ رذيلـة ووسـاخة وشرّ وخصـام 

      نسـلّمُ ارواحنـــــــا لكَ يارب قبل ان ننـــــــــــــــام​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2014)

تعالى يارب بروحك ألمس أراضينا العراق، 
وسوريا ومصر ولبنان  وفلسطين وكل مسيحي الشرق الأوسط عطشانة لروحك ياألهنا أرويها، ونشوف مجدك وبلادنا تبارك ، ويدرك الجميع أنك أله حي قادر علي كل شئ وأنك تدافع عن أولادك وهم صامتون​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2014)

المسيح على الصليب أكثر جمالا وجلالا من كل أصحاب التيجان فلنرتل له ونقول " الرب قد ملك . ولبس الجلال​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2014)

أشكرك يا رب لإني عبرت النهار وأتضرع إليك أن أكون في المساء والليل بلا خطيئة فيا مخلص إستجب لي وخلصني
​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)

يا طفل السماء شكرا لأنك جئت الى الأرض لتملئها بالمحبة والسلام ،
المحبة هي العطاء واكبر عطاء هو ما فعلته حين اعطيتنا ذاتك ،
ومثلك فعلت أمك حين لم تحتفظ بك لنفسها بل اعطتك لنا من كل قلبها ،
لهذا كل واحد منا يشعر انك ملكه لأنك هكذا تشعره بسبب محبتك له ،
وهكذا فعل يوسف حين نسى ذاته واهتم بك وبأمك .
آمين .​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2014)

*
*


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)

بآسم الآب والأبــن والروح القـــدس † الإلـــــه الواحــــــد آميـــــــــــن

 † ربّي وإلهـي يسوع يا آبـن الله الحي

 بشـفاعة امـك مريــــــــــم 

 آغفر لي خطاياي انا آبنــك ( آبنتــك ) وخلّصني

 آميــــــن †​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)

*خلف الحروف تسكن المعاني... وكل الكلمات لا تصف ما أعاني.... ربما لا اجيد التعبير.... ربما تعبت من التفكير... ولكنك ربي تفهم اكثر مما اقوله لك... وستعطيني اكثر مما طلبت منك.... لن اطلب المزيد... رحمتك علّي تزيد.... انا انتظرك يا رب ولن املّ من الانتظار.... ساصلي واصلي ليلا" ونهار.... ربما ربي تفرحني باحد الاخبار.... وانت وحدك العارف كل الاسرار.... ساظل اصلي وانتظر برجاء.... وعيوني شاخصة نحو السماء.... في النهار اتأمل الغيوم.... وفي الليل اسهر مع النجوم.... اعرف انك تسمعني وتراني....اؤمن انك تعرفني وترعاني.... فلن اخاف ولن اهتم... لي اب يهتم بي وأمّ..... فشكرا" لكما يا ابي وامي السماويين...أنا احبكما.... امين*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

أبانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمك،
ليأتي ملكوتك،
لتكن مشيئتك،
كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض،
اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا،
واغفر لنا خطايانا،
كما نحن أيضاً نغفر لمن اخطأ الينا،
ولا تدخلنا في التجربة،
ولكن نجنا من الشرير،
لأن لك المُلك والقدرة والمجد إلى أبد الدهور.
آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (7 مارس 2014)

*
*


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)

قد سَلَّمَني أَبي كُلَّ شَيء، فما مِن أَحَدٍ يَعرِفُ الابنَ إِلاَّ الآب، ولا مِن أَحدٍ يَعرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الابْن ومَن شاءَ الابنُ أَن يَكشِفَه لَه." متى 11: 27
مع يسوع المسيح الشبع.
مع يسوع المسيح الاستنارة والحق.
في يسوع المسيح الدخول الى ملكوت الله.
في يسوع المسيح الأمان....
يسوع المسيح يعطينا الحياة الأبدية.
أن يسوع المسيح سر السلوك الآمن والواثق.
في يسوع المسيح تكون الحياة مثمرة وفائضة​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

حافظ على ولادك يارب و احمي شعبك و كن لنا معينا في مسيرة حياتنا


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)

نسـألكَ ياربّ أن تفيض نعمتك ورأفتك على 

عقولنا نحن الذين ببشارة الملاك جبرائيل 

 قد عرفنا تجسّــد  آبنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح ، 

فنهتدي بمعونة آلامه وموته الى 

مجد القيامة بحـقّ المسيح ربّـنا آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)

صلاة صباحية :
ما أحلى الصلاة في الصباح .. ما أحلى الصفاء الروحي والامتلاء بالروح القدس ومخاطبة الله 
ومناجاته في بداية كل نهار جديد كان ربنا يستيقظ باكراً وكان الشعب يبكر إليه
( لوقا 21 - 37 7 ) .
وكان في النهار يعلّم في الهيكل وفي الليل يخرج ويبيت في الجبل الذي يدعى 
جبل الزيتون . 38 وكان كل الشعب يبكرون اليه في الهيكل ليسمعوه . 
إلهي احمدك اسبحك كل يوم ، لانك عال ومجازي طالبيك ، آرحمني يا رب على حسب رحمتك 
لانها قد قويت على خائفيك ، لا يشمت بي احد لان القدير معي ، ليس مثله احد ، إله عظيم ملك 
على كل الاشياء ، ملك المجد رئيس السلام ، الرب يسمع صراخ المسكين ، يا رب اعني فاحمدك 
واخبر بحقك ورحمتك ، الرب رافع منسحقي القلوب ، الى اقصى الارض كلمته ، الرب يعطي 
ولا يعير، وجهك نطلب يا رب ، على رحمتك نتوكل وبكلمة قدسك نفعل وبك نفرح كل حين ، 
لانّ لك المجد والعظمه والقوه والكرامه والجبروت الى أبد الابدين آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

حافظ على كل اخواتي يارب و فرح قلوبهم و احميهم و كن معاهم


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)

*الهنا الطيب ارحمنا
طويلا ما انتظرنا تدخلك يارب
الظلم بيزيد والضلمة بتزيد
ولادك يارب ايمانهم تزعزع وكتير قالوا اين هو الله
ارحمنا يارب لانك تكره الظلم وتكره الشر
ارحمنا يارب لانك لا تشاء لاولادك ضعيفى الايمان ان ينهار ايمانهم
رجع يارب بلادنا منورة بنورك
رجع الحق والسلام والخير والحرية
رجع يارب كلامك على المنارة يضئ لكل من فى البيت
ارحمنا يارب لاننا اضعف من ان نحتمل طول الانتظار والتاخير
لاننا يارب قليلى الايمان
تدخل يارب .. تدخل سريعا كى يعود ايمان اولادك بيك
قوينا يارب على نفسنا
مشاكلنا جوانا مش برانا
ارحمنا يارب
ساعدنا نحب اعدائنا ونسامحهم مهما عملوا فينا
احفظنا فى اسمك كل ايام حياتنا
*​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)

ربّـى والهى ومخلّـصى يسوع المسيح 
 نـوّر الطّـريق للعالم كلّـه لكى لأنّـك أنت
 الذى قلتَ لنــا أنا هو نور العالم 
 فيا إلهى الغالى يسوع المسيح رد الضّـال 
 الـى حظيرتك وسامح كل من أخطا إلـيّ
 لأنّــكَ علّمـتنى الغفران والتّــسامح 
 والمحبّـة وآغفر لـي خطاياي أنا الأبن 
 الخاطـئ الحقير الضّـعيف لك رد
 كل الغائبين عن بيتك ياربّ وعن 
 منتدياتك ورجّـع أبناء خدمتك
 وحافظ على أبناء خدمتك من
 إبليس اللّعـين لأنّــهُ يريد أن يغربلهم
 مثل حبّـة حنطة فقـوّي إيمانهم 
 نجّـيهم آحفظهم فى آسمك القـدّوس
 آغفر خطايا خليقتك سامح كـلّ إنسان
 بشفاعة أمّـي وحبيبتى الغالية أم النّـور
 مريم العــــــذراء وجمع أبنائك الغالين 
 وكـلّ إنسان يريد معرفتك لا تطرده خارجــاً 
 قـوّي إيمانه وثبّـت إيمانه لأنّـك الملك والقـوّة
 الى الأبد آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2014)

*ساعدني أن أواجه كل ما سيحمله لي هذا اليوم الحاضر بسلام.
 + في كل ساعة من ساعات هذا النهار أنرني وقوّني في كل أمر.
 + علمّني أن أتلقى كل جديد يأتيني به هذا اليوم بهدوء وقناعة أن لا شيء يحدث إلا بسماح منك.

 + قوّم أفكاري وأحاسيسي في كل ما أعمله وأقوله.
 + علمّني كيف أتصرف بصدق وحكمة مع المحيطين بي حتى لا أحزن أو أضايق أحدا.

 + أعطني يا رب القوة لأحتمل عناء هذا النهار مع كل ما سيحمله لي.
 + وجّه أنت إرادتي وعلمّني أن أصلي واؤمن وأصبر وأسامح وأحب*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مارس 2014)

يا ربى قربنى ليك--
قولت اننا منقدرش نعمل شىء منغيرك-- 
و انا بقول لك يا رب انا فعلا منغيرك ولا حاجه-- 
 اعن ضعف إيمانى يا رب-- اعن كسلى و تخاذلى
اعن ضعفى امام الشرير و تلبيتى  لاوامره--
 يا رب قوينى بيك --
 يا رب اعنى فى حياتى و فى تربيه اولادى -
بطلب منك انهم يبقم اولادك يا رب-
 يا رب ادينى روح المحبه و التسامح علشان اقبل الكل حتى من يسيئوا اليا--
يا ملك السلام-- اسكن فيا و اعطينى سلامك 
 اشكرك ابى على كل شىء.
امين


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)

ﺃﺷﻜﺮﻙ ﻻﻧﻰ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ
    ﻭﺣﻴﺪﺍ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻨﻰ ﺣﺒﻚ
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﺿﺎﻻ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻨﻰ
    ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻯ
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ ﺍﻻﻳﻤﺎﻥ
    ﺗﻤﻨﺤﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﺘﺸﺘﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮ
    ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻨﻰ ﺍﻻﺭﺷﺎﺩ
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺎ ﺗﻤﻼﻧﻰ
    ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﺡ
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﺎﺷﻼ ﺗﻤﻼﻧﻰ
    ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﺗﻌﺜﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﺣﺲ
    ﺑﺬﺭﺍﻋﻚ ﺗﺴﻨﺪﻧﻰ
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﺷﻌﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺐ ﺍﺭﺍﻙ
    ﺗﺤﻤﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻰ ﻭﺗﺤﻤﻠﻨﻰ
* ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻗﻊ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﻤﺪ
    ﻳﺪﻙ ﻭﺗﺮﻓﻌﻨﻰ
* ﻓﺒﺪﻭﻧﻚ ﺗﺼﺒﺢ
    ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻰ , ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺔ , ﻣﻈﻠﻤﺔ , ﻣﺤﻄﻤﺔ
    ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻰ .. ﺑﻚ ﺍﺣﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﺗﺤﺮﻙ ﻭﺍﻭﺟﺪ . ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)

*ﺍﺷﻜﺮﻙ ﻳﺎ ﻳﺴﻮﻉ

*ﺃﺷﻜﺮﻙ ﻻﻧﻰ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ
ﻭﺣﻴﺪﺍ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻨﻰ ﺣﺒﻚ

*ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﺿﺎﻻ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻨﻰ
ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻯ

*ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﺿﻌﻴﻒ ﺍﻻﻳﻤﺎﻥ
ﺗﻤﻨﺤﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ

*ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﺘﺸﺘﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮ
ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻨﻰ ﺍﻻﺭﺷﺎﺩ

*ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺎ ﺗﻤﻼﻧﻰ
ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﺡ

*ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﺎﺷﻼ ﺗﻤﻼﻧﻰ
ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺠﺎﺡ

*ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﺗﻌﺜﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﺣﺲ
ﺑﺬﺭﺍﻋﻚ ﺗﺴﻨﺪﻧﻰ

*ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﺷﻌﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺐ ﺍﺭﺍﻙ
ﺗﺤﻤﻠﻪ ﻋﻨﻰ ﻭﺗﺤﻤﻠﻨﻰ

*ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺍﻗﻊ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﻤﺪ
ﻳﺪﻙ ﻭﺗﺮﻓﻌﻨﻰ

*ﻓﺒﺪﻭﻧﻚ ﺗﺼﺒﺢ
ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻰ ,ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺔ ,ﻣﻈﻠﻤﺔ ,ﻣﺤﻄﻤﺔ
ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻰ ..ﺑﻚ ﺍﺣﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﺗﺤﺮﻙ ﻭﺍﻭﺟﺪ*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)

يــــــا رب أبـــــعــــد الـــحــــرب عـــن كــل الشـــعـــوب 
وأعـــطــهم القــــوة والصــــمــــود 
ويـــا والـــدة الإلـــه العــــظـــيــم, 
يا أمنا الحنونة إشفعي فيهم آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)

خــلّص يـْـا رَبِ شَــعْبـَـكَ وَبــَارِكْ مِــيْـراثَــكْ, 
وامْـنَـحْ عَــبْـيـدَكَ المُـؤمِـنـيـْن غَــلَــبَة عـَلَىْ الْشّـرْيــرْ
 وَاحْــفَــظْ بِــِقُـوَةِ صَــلْــيْـبـِكْ جَــمْــيْـعَ المُـخّــتَـصّــيْنَ بِــِكْ 
امييييين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)

*علمنى لما احلم تكون احلامى ماشيه فى خطتـــــــــــك
واقدر اللى عملته لى واحبه وماابصش لغيــــــــــــــــــــرى
ولما تمنــــــع عنى حاجه اشكـــــــر وانفــــــــــــــذ رغبتك
وافهم يارب ان انت قصدك فى النهايه هو خيــــــــــــــــــرى
دايما بكون مستعجل الطلبه اللى بطلبها فى صلاتــــــــــى
مش قادر استنى استجابتك ووقتك انت بره حساباتـــــــــى
انا عايز امشى حسب مشيئتى وخطتى وترتيباتـــــــــــــى
وباارفض اديلك يارب الفرصه انت تقود حيـــــــــــــــــــــــاتى
اخترت ياما لنفسى بس تعبت وتعبتــــــك معـــــــــــــــــايا
لانى بااجى تملى ليك اول ماباافشل فـــــــى النهـــــــــايه
لكن خلاص عدى اللى عدى انا فى النهارده وكده كفــــــايه
انا مش هااقرر لنفسى تانى وهاجيلك انت من البـــدايه"*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)

*من عمق ضعفي , صرخت الى عمق قوتك يارب
...من عمق عجزي , صرخت الى عمق قدرتك يارب
...من عمق مشاكلي , لجأت الى عمق حكمتك يارب
...من عمق احتياجي , لجأت الى عمق محبتك يارب
...من عمق سقوطي , لجأت الى عمق مغفرتك يارب
...من عمق الهاوية , لجأت الى علو سمائك

فاستمع إلى دمـــــــوعى يا سيــــــــــدى*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2014)

صلاة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني


باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس


لقد أنعمت العناية الإلهية علي بالوصول إلى جبل سيناء المقدس،

حيث أوحى الله الوصايا العشر إلى موسى كريمه.

وها أنا الآن على هذا القمة من جبل موسى،

حيث وقف النبي يتطلع حزيناً إلى ارض الموعد التي حرم من دخولها...

تعالوا نلقي نظرة خاطفة على تاريخ الكنيسة والبشرية جمعاء،

التي تتمطى راجيةً وعد الله النهائي (مجيء المسيح).

أمام مدينة أريحا، وعيوننا متجهة إلى أورشليم، لنرفع صلاتنا إلى الله الكلي القدرة،

على نية كل الشعوب التي تقيم في "أرض الميعاد" من يهود ومسلمين ومسيحيين،

ذاكرين الكلمات التي لفظها موسى من فوق هذا الجبل قبل أن يموت:

"إن الله يحب جميع الشعوب، وكل القديسين في يديه".

مبارك أنت، يا رب، إله آبائنا،

إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، واله الخروج والفصح، اله العهد والوعد،

لقد سيّرت شعبك بأمانة في الصحراء بقيادة موسى، الذي شاهد من قمة هذا الجبل،

الى الأرض التي وعدت بها الشعب المختار.

تطلع، يا رب، إلى الشعوب التي تتقاسم ألان هذه الأرض المباركة،

حيث ترك تاريخ الخلاص، آثاراً لا تمحى بحضور المسيح إليها مخلصاً.

أنزل، يا رب، على كل ساكني هذه الأرض هبة السلام الحقيقي، والعدالة والاخوة،

وأجعل، يا الله، أن يعرفك الجميع، الإله الوحيد والعلي الرحمان،

الذي يحب ويعتني بجميع أبنائه بالمسيح ربنا

آمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)

فعل الندامة



 يا إلهي، إني أحبك فوق كل شيء،

وأنا اكره، وأمقتُ من صميم روحي،

الخطايا التي أغظتُك بها، لأنها كانت غير مرضية في نظرك،

لأنك أنتَ الصلاح الفائق، والمستحق لكل محبة.

وأُقر أنه يجب عليَّ أن أحبك محبة تفوق محبتي لأي إنسان آخر،

وإنه يجب علي أن أُثبِتَ محبتي هذه لك.

وعندما يفكر عقلي بكَ، فإنني أرى عظمتك اللامحدودة،

الأعظم من كل شيء في هذا العالم،

مهما كان غالياً أو جميلاً.

ولذلك، فإنني مُصمم بحزم وبطريقة لا رجعة فيها،

أن لا أُغيظك أبداً. وأن لا أَعمل شيئاً يغضب صلاحك الكامل،

أو يعرضني لخطر السقوط من نعمتك المقدسة،

التي أنا مُصمم كل التصميم

على أن أواظب عليها حتى النفس الأخير في حياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)

صــلاة المساء .​

فلنشكر الرب هذالمساء هو صانع الخيرات 
 ربنا و إلهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح، لأنه سترنا وأعاننا، 
وحفظنا، وقبلنا إليه وأشفق علينا وعضدنا، 
وأتى بنا إلى هذه الساعة. هو أيضا فلنسأله أن يحفظنا
في هذا نهاية هذا اليوم المقدس وكل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام. 
الضابط الكل الرب إلهنا.‌ امين ​​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

الهي الهي كن قائدي في مسيرة الصلب لاقتدي


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

ايماني يارب ضعيف ثبتني في الايمان و قويني بيك و اغفر لي خطاياي الكثيرة


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2014)

+++ سبحـــــــوا الـــــــــــــــــــــــرب +++
فى جــلال قوتـــــه ..... على مقدرتـــــه
ككثــرة عظمتـــــــه ..... بصـــوت البــوق
سبحـــووووه فى جميــع قديسيـــــــــــــــــــــــه​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)

الـقـرار الذاتي
يا يسـوع، أنـت حاضر في "قارب" حياتي.
أنـت إلهـي، وأنـا أعبدك وأمجّدك.
أنـت وحـدك الرب القدير، أؤمن بـك وأثـق بـك،
وبإيمان وثقة أضع ذاتي بين يديك....
أنـا أصبو إلى محبّتك ورحمتك،
ومعـك ومع أمّـك العـذراء أعلن: 
في الصّحة وفي المرض
في النجـاح وفي الفـشــل
في الـفـرح وفي الـحـزن
في الحـيـاة وفي الـمـوت
الآن وإلى الأبـد،"ليكن لي بحسـب قولك"
و"لتكن مشـيئتك".
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)

هل تصلي هذه الصلاة للرب قبل الاستسلام للنوم ....
أمنحني يا الله الصفاء والسكينة لقبول ما لا يمكنني تغييره، 
والشجاعة لتغيير الأشياء التي يمكنني تغييرها. 
والحكمة لكي أميز بينهما، والعيش يوماً بيوم، 
والاستمتاع في اللحظة الراهنة، 
وقبول الشدائد والضيقات كسبيل للطمأنينة والسلام. 
وكما فعل يسوع، قبول هذا العالم الخاطئ كما هو وليس كما كنت أود أن يكون؛ 
والثقة بأنك ستدبر كل شيء وتجعله قويماً إن استسلمت لمشيئتك، 
بحيث أحصل ربما على بعض السعادة في هذه الحياة، 
وعلى سعادة فائقة معك إلى الأبد في الحياة الآتية
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)

امـلأنــي، ايـهـــا الــرب يـســـوع، بـالمـحـبّــة والــرأفـــة
بـالايـمــان واللّـطـــف، بـالـرجـــاء والـتــواضــع
بـالـفــرح وبالخُــلــق الحـمـيـــد، بـالـنــور والـطـهــارة
بـالـيـقــيـــن والــرزانــة، بـالاطـمـئـنــان والـثّـقـــة
بـالـحـقـيـقــة والـتـفــهــم والـحـكـمـة....
أيـّـدنـي لأســيـر فـي نــورك وحـقيـقـتــك.
لأنـك انـت، ايها الرب يسـوع، الطريق والحق والحياة"
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

بشمد بابا وبرونا وروحا دقوذشا خا الاها
امين

بابن ديله بشميا
بايش مقودشا شموخ
اثيا ملكوثوخ
هاوه عجبونوخ
ديخ ديله بشميا
هادخ هم لارئا
هلن لخمن
سمقانا ديومانا
وشووق طالن حطاهي دييان
ديخ هم اخني شوقلن تاني دحطيلي الن
لمبيرتن بجورابا
الا مخالصلن من بيشا وخيلاواثيح
بسبب ديوخيلا ملكوثا
وحيلا وتشبوحتا العالم عالمين
امين


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

انا سلمتك كل حياتي و بقول دايما تبقى مشيئتك
اصل انا حتى بقلبي الخاطي جربت حنانك و عرفتك


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)

بشمد بابا وبرونا وروحا دقوذشا خا الاها
امين

بابن ديله بشميا
بايش مقودشا شموخ
اثيا ملكوثوخ
هاوه عجبونوخ
ديخ ديله بشميا
هادخ هم لارئا
هلن لخمن
سمقانا ديومانا
وشووق طالن حطاهي دييان
ديخ هم اخني شوقلن تاني دحطيلي الن
لمبيرتن بجورابا
الا مخالصلن من بيشا وخيلاواثيح
بسبب ديوخيلا ملكوثا
وحيلا وتشبوحتا العالم عالمين
امين


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

ابانا الذي في السموات ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم
و اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا و لا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لان لك الملك و القوة و المجد الى الابد
امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)

لتكن هذه الشمعة التي أشعلها نوراً منك يارب ..
لتضىء طريقي أثناء المصاعب ..
لتحرق أنانيتي و كبريائي و خطاياي كلها.
لتكن شعلة منك يا سيدي لتدفىء قلبي و تمنحني السلام
آمـــيـــن​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (27 مارس 2014)

*يا ربنا يا يسوع المسيح ..
ارحمنا واستجب لنا ..
يا سيدنا المسيح يا مخلص العالم اغفرلي ذنوبي وخطاياي.
ارحمني كعظيم رحمتك وكمثل رأفتك ..
امحا مآثمي يا الله ارحمني يا الله باسم يسوع المسيح*


----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2014)

صلاة المساء.

ألهي قدمت لك نوم هذه الليلة فاحفظني فيها من الخطأ 
ومن موت الغفلة ومن كل بلية .بحق ربنا يسوع المسيح ، آمين ​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)

يا يسوع،بصليبك خلصتنا وأنتصرت على قوه الشر
،أعطنا أن نحمل صليبك بأفتخار ونخرج إلى لقائك يومآ
،وأنت حامل صليب الظفر فتضمنا إلى صفوف مختاريك
 ونرتل معهم تسبحة واحدة للثالوث المحيي إلى الأبد ++
امين 
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2014)

'
يارب املأ قلوبنا محبة ونفوسنا إيمانآ وحياتنا رجاءآ 
وأعمالنا خيرآ وأقوالنا حكمة وبيوتنا فرحآ وأوطاننا سلامآ. آمين​


----------



## peace_86 (31 مارس 2014)

*أيها السيد يسوع المسيح
يا مخلص العالم والخاطئين ..

أشكرك يا رب على هذا اليوم الهادئ كما طلبت منك في هذا الصباح.

أشكرك أيها الإله المتجسد الذي شاركنا جميع أفراحنا وأحزاننا..

أصلي يارب بأن تجعل يوم غد مريحاً كراحة هذا اليوم بل وأكثر..

شكراً يا سيدي لك كل القدرة والقوة الومجد .. *


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (2 أبريل 2014)

*يا ربي يا يسوع المسيح ..
إرحمني أنا الخاطئ يا رب.. أنت لم تأتي للأرض للأبرار، بل للخطاة جئت..
يارب مهما فعلت من أعمال مقدسة فلن يطمئن قلبي إلا أن غفرت لي كل خطاياي يارب..

لك كل المجد أيها السيد المسيح..
بارك لي حياتي..
وبارك حياة أهلي..
واجعلهم يؤمنون بك فرداً فرداً.. أرجوك يارب كما قلت في كتابك "آمن وستخلص أنت وأهل بيتك"
إجعل بيتي يارب بيت خلاص ومحبة ورجاء وإيمان.. بك.. بك وحدك يارب لك كل المجد
أصلي أيضاً لأصدقائي وزملائي كي يؤمنوا بك..

يارب أرجوك إستخدمني لمجد اسمك.. 

آمين :new5: ..*​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)

لك القوة و المجد و البركة و العزة و التقديس المثلث الى الابد امين عمانوئيل الهنا و مخلصنا


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2014)

يا يسوع، لقد جئت من أجل المرضى والخطأة. 
لذلك أتضرّع، إليك الآن طالبا شـفاء النفس والجسد. 
يا يسـوع، أنت تعلم أنّ الخطيئة تمزّق كل كائن بشري، 
وتدمـّر العلاقات بين البشر ومعك. ...
لكن أمامك، لا تبقى خطيئة إلا وتـُمـحى، 
ولا يبقى مرض إلا ويتلاشى بكلمتك الشافية، 
ولا يبقى جــرح إلا ويشـفى​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2014)

*يارب محتاجة لك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أبريل 2014)

كن معنا يا الله لانه ليس لنا معين في شدائدنا و ضيقاتنا سواك​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (22 أبريل 2014)

بارك كل ايام حياتنا و احفظنا في اسمك القدوس​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 أبريل 2014)

يارب ساعد كل من في ضيقة و فرح كل قلب حزين
من قلوبنا بنطلبك و بنلجأ ليك


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2014)

يا يسوع كلي الرحمة يا من قلبه كله حب 
تقبل في قلبك الحنون الممتلئ رحمة نحن الخطأة 
واجعلنا ان نتكل دائماً على رحمتك 
وان نتجاوب مع ارادتك ومشيئتك القدوسة 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)

ايها القديسان انظرا إلينا من نافذة السماء والى مرضانا 
والى كل من هم في حزن والم وضيق 
وتشفعا لنا امام عرش النعمة.....امين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)

صلاة الأخت فوستين لاسترحام الآب من أجل العالم أجمع

يا إله الرحمة والصلاح اللامحدود، ها إن البشريّة جمعاء تلجأ من عُمق شقائها إلى رحمتك وتُطلق صيحة استغاثة نحو رأفتك.
...
يا إله الجودة اللامتناهية، أنت تُدرك شقاءنا وقد دعوتنا أن نرتفع للوصول إليك
ولكن نرجو منك أن تمنحنا نعمك مسبقًا وأن ترحمنا دائمًا حتّى نكمّل بكلّ إخلاص إرادتك المقدّسة كلّ أيّام حياتنا بخاصة عند ساعة موتنا.
لتحمينا قدرة رحمتك من وثبات العدوّ الذي يسعى لهلاكنا فنستعدّ بكلّ ثقة كالأطفال، لمجيئك الثاني الرهيب.
وبالرغم من كلّ شقائنا، إننا ننتظر تتميمَ مواعيد المسيح كلّها لأن رجاءنا متعلّق بها واثقين بأننا سندخل السماء من خلال رحمة قلب يسوع".... آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2014)

صلاة من اجل شفاء كل مريض ... 
نطلب منك يارب ان تمد يدك الحنونه وتشفي جميع المرضى 
وخاصة من هم على الفراش يرقدون 
منتظرين منك كلمه ليستعيدوا عافيتهم وصحتهم ... اميييين ​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2014)

حلَ الليل يــا يـــسوع الحبـيـب وانـتـهـى الـيـوم الـطـويـل
وهـا أنـا اركـع و أنـحـنـي بخـشـوع أمـامـك مـرة أخـرى لأشـكـرك عـلـى حـمايـتـك لـي فـي هـذا النـهـار,ولأطـلـب مـنـك رحـمـتـك لـيـوم آخـر
اميـــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (29 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2014)

بشفاعة القديس ميخائيل ليحفظنا الربّ من الشرير 
و من السقوط في الخطيئة.... آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2014)




----------



## DODY2010 (1 مايو 2014)

يارب احفظ كنيستك بقوه روحك القدوس


----------



## DODY2010 (1 مايو 2014)

القديسة رفقا شاركت الناس في آلامهم وكانت شفيعة لهم , كما فعلت مع هدى. 

هدى امرأة مسلمة من سوريا عانت من مرض السرطان في الدم ومن المرارة , وعندما تضرعت الى القديسة رفقا بإيمان وطلبت منها أن تتشفع لها عند المسيح , القديسة رفقا لم تخيب طلبها وكما فعلت مع الكثيرين كانت مع هدى ورافقتها خلال فترة مرضها وآلامها, وشفيت هدى دون أن تجري أي عملية جراحية وذلك بشفاعة القديسة رفقا .


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2014)




----------



## +ماريا+ (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


>





مارياماريا قال:


> ​​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (13 مايو 2014)

*يا سيدي المخلف يسوع المسيح..
ساعدني وكن معي دائماً ..*


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2014)

أعطني يا رب رجاء عوض اليأس و سلام عوض الاضطراب و ايمان عوض الشك و يقين عوض الباطل وعرفنى الطريق إلي مراحمك !!​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)

يارب اجعله يوم مبارك  يوم نقي نرضيك فيه  
يوم تحل فيه بروحك تمسك بأيدينا وتقود أفكارنا- 
يوم لا تسمح أن نلوثه بشئ من الخطايا 
كل عمل نعمله في هذا اليوم اشترك يارب بيه لنصمت نحن ونعمل أنت كل شئ
ليكن هذا اليوم يارب يوم سعيد
 اطبع فيه بسمة على كل وجه وفرح كل قلب 
ادخل بنعمتك في التجارب وأعطي المجربين معونة-
انعم على الجميع بالسلام والراحة أعطي رزقاً للمعوزين 
شفاء للمرضى عزاء للحزانى اعطنا بركة التعب المقدس وشركة الروح القدس في كل إعمالنا​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2014)

هدوء الليل اجمل الاوقات ... فيه تصمت الكائنات .... 
تحلو المناجاة والتأملات.... تفيض من القلوب الصلوات
....فيا رب اسمعنا.... يا رب تحنن علينا.... 
برحمتك الواسعة ارحمنا.... واقبل صلاتنا واستجبنا....
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2014)

يشبع كل نفس جائعة
يسوع يروي كل نفس ظامئة
يسوع يُبرئ كل نفس محطمة
يسوع يشفي كل نفس مريضة
يسوع يُفرِح كل نفس كئيبة...
يسوع يرثي كل نفس ضعيفة
يسوع يعزّي كل نفس متألمة
يسوع يترأف بكل نفس متضايقة
يسوع يردّ كل نفس تائهة
يسوع يغني كل نفس مفتقرة
يسوع يطمئن كل نفس خائفة
يسوع يبهج كل نفس عابسة
يسوع يكفكف كل نفس دامعة
يسوع يرفع كل نفس ساقطة
يسوع أمل كل نفس يائسة
يسوع ينجح كل نفس فاشلة
يسوع يُريح كل نفس متعبة
يسوع يطهّر كل نفس منجسّة
يسوع يقدس كل نفس متدنسّة
يسوع يغفر كل نفس آثمة
يسوع ينير كل نفس مظلمة
يسوع يحرر كل نفس مقيدة
يسوع يقبل كل نفس تائبة
يسوع يحي كل نفس مائتة
يسوع يقيم كل نفس منكسرة
يسوع يصالح كل نفس متعدية
يسوع يستجيب كل نفس صارخة
يسوع يخلص كل نفس هالكة
يسوع يبارك كل نفس طالبة.
 لقد وجدني يسوع ولم أجد أحلى من يسوع الذي أحبني 
وأنقذني من الهلاك الأبدي. له كل المجد آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك و مثل كثرة رأفتك


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 مايو 2014)

يا ربي والهي وخالقي ومبدعي الفريد وجابلي العظيم رب المجد يسوع المسيح انني اتذلل بين يديك المقدستين الحنونتين واقدم لك ذاتي بجملتها وكل ما انا حاصل عليه امين


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> يا ربي والهي وخالقي ومبدعي الفريد وجابلي العظيم رب المجد يسوع المسيح انني اتذلل بين يديك المقدستين الحنونتين واقدم لك ذاتي بجملتها وكل ما انا حاصل عليه امين


 اميين ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)

يامن عبرت وادي الآلام والدموع 
اشفي امراضنا وانزع آلامنا واحزاننا 
وفرح قلوبنا يا رجاء البشرية ..... امين
​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)

أيها القلب الالهي بارك كل أعمالنا، 
نجنا من الأخطار، قدس أفراحنا وخفف آلامنا امين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 يونيو 2014)

يا ملك الملوك ورب الارباب وسيد الاسياد رب المجد يسوع المسيح اشكرك لانك منحتني يوما جديدا في حياتي اجعلني استخدمه لمجد اسمك القدوس واقبلني خادمة لك وعبدة لك اعيش لاجلك وبك وفيك وتملك على حياتي وقدها انت يا حبيبي وربي وابوي السماوي ليس لنا ليس لنا يا رب بل لاسمك اعطي مجدا امين


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> يا ملك الملوك ورب الارباب وسيد الاسياد رب المجد يسوع المسيح اشكرك لانك منحتني يوما جديدا في حياتي اجعلني استخدمه لمجد اسمك القدوس واقبلني خادمة لك وعبدة لك اعيش لاجلك وبك وفيك وتملك على حياتي وقدها انت يا حبيبي وربي وابوي السماوي ليس لنا ليس لنا يا رب بل لاسمك اعطي مجدا امين


 امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)

يا رب ..
من أجل العراق ..
من أجل الكبير والصغير..
لا تدخلنا بتجربة حرب أخرى
أيامنا صعبة 
وروحنا أثقلتها الهموم ...
نجنا من يد الشر 
يا رب من أجل الجميع خفف الألم 
أرحم الأمهات والأباء 
أحرس الجميع...
يا رب الحياة
أشفي وجع وطن نتضرع لهُ جميعاً...​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (27 يونيو 2014)

*يا سيدي المسيح ..

ساعدني دائماً بأن أكون سبباً لتمجيد إسمك ..ساعدني يارب دائماً وأبداً ..

لك كل المجد .. آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (28 يونيو 2014)

*يا سيدي يا يسوع المسيح..
سامحني يارب لو أن الفترات السابقة جعلتني لا أصلي كثيراً..
أنا أريد أن أصلي معك بلا أنقطاع .. أريد أن أكون معك حيثما أن تكون طوال الوقت..

ساعدني يارب بأن اصلي دائماً وأبداً..
لك كل القدرة والمجد .. آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)

يا يسوع،
بقوة روحك القدوس ادخل الى ذاكرتي في نومي.
اشف كل ألم سببه الآخرون لي،
إشف كل ألم سببته أنا للآخرين.
ساعدني لاتحلى بالتواضع لاغفر لمن أساء إلي.
لقد اخترت أن أغفر وان اطلب المغفرة.
انزع أي مرارة لا تزال في قلبي، واملأه بحبك اللامتناهي.

آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2014)

أيها المسيح الهنا، يا من تجسد من أجل خلاص جنس البشر، وصلب من أجل خطايانا  وقام من أجل تبريرنا، اليك نعترف بضعفنا وخطايانا وأثامنا ونرجع عن الشر  ونطلب المغفرة والقبول والخلاص. فأقبل يا سيدى صلواتنا كصالح ومحب البشر  وأغفر خطايا وجهالات شعبك لانك اله رحيم ورؤوف ومتحنن. ويظهر بالأكثر عظم  صلاحك فى قبول الخطاة وعودة الضالين وقيام الساقطين وثباتنا فيك وان نأتى  بثمر ويدوم ثمرنا لمجد أسمك القدوس، لكي ندعوك كل حين بدالة البنين قائلين،  أبانا الذى فى السموات.. "​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2014)

صلاة لشفاء المرضى
 ... يا رب ، الكثيرون يتألمون ... الاوجاع يتحمّلون.... 
رحمتك ينتظرون ... فاشفهم يا ابانا الحنون .... ذاقوا العذابات .... 
ذرفوا الدمعات .... خنقتهم الحسرات ...
 ربي ارحم عذابهم ... كن مع اهلهم .... طمّن نفوسهم .... 
بلسم قلوبهم .... ينتظرون منك الشفاء .... يا رب السماء ...
 فاستجب النداء .... وارحهم من الشقاء.... ولا تبخل في العطاء.... 
يا طبيب الاطباء .... امين​
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (3 يوليو 2014)

*أيها الرب الإله المسيح القدير ..

كن معي يارب واحفظني..
وباركلي حياتي.. ولا تتركني لثانية.
كن معي حتى أكون قديساً لك ولمجدك ..

أيها الرب يا سيدنا المسيح..
إحفظني وأعني واحميني من جميع الشرور وشبه الشرور ..

لك كل القدرة والملك والمجد ..*


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2014)

عرفني يا ألهي كيف أصلي ؟ 
كيف أدخل الي عمق محبتك ؟ 
كيف أنفصل عن عالمي و أحيا معك ؟ 
فأنت سلامي و راحتى و خشوع قلبي و فرحتي . ​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 يوليو 2014)

يا ربي والهي الحبيب اضرم نار محبتك في قلبي وروحي واجعلني واقبلني عبدة وابنة وخادمة عند قدميك واجعلني اشغف بعشقك واجعلني متيمة بحبك انت الاوحد فقط واغسلني من ذنوبي واجعل جسدي انية طاهرة فاخرة لسكنى روحك القدوس امين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)

ﻣﻊ ﻛﻞ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻗﺔ ﺷﻤﺲ ﻳﻮ ﻟﺪ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ
 ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﺍﻣﻞ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺢ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺭﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ
 ﺍﻣﻮﺭ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻳﺪﻩ ﺳﻨﺪﺍﻧﺎ ﻋﻴﻨﻪ ﺑﺘﺮﻋﺎﻧﺎ
 ﻗﻠﺒﻪ ﺑﻴﺤﺒﻨﺎ ﺣﻀﻨﻪ ﺑﻴﻀﻤﻨﺎ ﺧﻠﻴﻚ ﻓﺎﻛﺮ
 ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﻚ ﻣﺶ ﻟﻮﺣﺪﻙ ﻳﺴﻮﻉ ﺣﺎﻣﻠﻚ
 ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻛﺘﺎﻓﻪ ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻩ ﻫﺘﻌﺪﻱ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ
 ﻗﺎﺑﻠﺖ ﺻﻌﺎﺏ ﻗﻮﻝ ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﻳﺴﻮﻉ ﻳﻘﺪﺭ​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2014)

عرفني يا رب أحكامك .. 
أنت خلاصي و معتمدي في هذه الحياة .. 
يا من وهبتني الحياة خلصني لأرث الحياة الآبدية ..
 أذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك!​


----------



## soul & life (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)

لقد نسيتك ولكن لا تنساني ..
 اجعلني يا رب مستحقاً أن ارتفع فوق ارادتي ...
 اجعلني أنمو في حبك
 حتى أخرج من هذا العالم وأتبعك في حب دافق ...
 اجعلني مستحقاً أن أكره حياتي 
 من أجل أن أعيش فيك...
 اجعل المر الذي يقدمه الأعداء
 يُعْطِي حلاوة لروحي...
 لتلتئم جروحي من خلال جروحك 
 لقد نسيتك ولكن لا تنساني ...
 لقد هربت بعيداً عنك
 ولكن تعالى وابحث عني وقدني

 (القديس اسحق السرياني)​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2014)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (31 يوليو 2014)

سبحي الرب يسوع المسيح يا نفسي وباركيه ومجديه على جميع احساناته ولا تنسي رحمته الواسعة لكل واحد منا وهللي يا روحي لله مخلصي امين


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2014)

يا ربٌ أنظر الى أطفالك وشعبك المُضطهد 
أرأف يا روح القدس و إرحم و أغفر للذين يهدرون ارواح الابرياء .. 
إليك نرفع صلواتنا و طُلبتنا و صرختنا إليك يا من تحتمل عذابات و آلام عنّا 
يا من فديتنا و خلّصتنا .. يا يسوع ابس لنا سواك .. 
إليك نصلّي و نرفع تضرعاتنا و نحمد ونشكر كُلّ حين ،، 
يا من غلبت الموت بالموت كي يحيا مختاريك و مؤمنيك معك في الملكوت 

يارب إستجب و تحنن علينا نحنُ الضعفاء
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2014)

معك أختم نهاري
، يا ربّ، حُبك في نفوسنا 
ونورَك في ضمائرنا وسلامَك في قلوبنا
ومع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب 
وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام 
ولا تحسب علينا، 
يا ربّ، هفواتِنا لانك حنون ورؤف .امين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)

لن نخاف يا رب لأنك معنا .... لن نخاف لانك ستدافع عنا .... ​لن نخاف لأنك ستنقذنا وتخلصنا .... 
لن نخاف لأنك بصليبك المقدس غلبت العالم وبموتك وقيامتك احييتنا.... 
فمن كان الرب معه فمن عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انت قوّتنا ومشجّعنا... انت فادينا ومخلصنا ....
انت رجاؤنا وحامينا.... ومعك ربي لن نخاف....امين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2014)

يـــارب امـســـــــــح عــنـا أوجــاعنـــــا 
و نــور ظـلمـــــــات ليــالــــــينـا 
يـــارب إسقنـــــــا فَرحــاً
و إرزقنـــــــــا مِــن كــل مـداخــــــــل الخيــــــــر
يـــــــارب حقــــــــق أمــانينــــــــا وابعــــــــــــــد
هــــــــم كــل مهــمــــــــوم فينـــــــا امين ​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أغسطس 2014)

*العدرا معاكوا وسمعت بكائكم وارسلت تعزيتها لشعب العراق اليوم
ربنا يتمجد ويشيل عنكم
هذا فيديو  بكاء تمثال العدرا فى مجمع مار يوسف  بالعراق


​*

[YOUTUBE]N1c2sbekXAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *العدرا معاكوا وسمعت بكائكم وارسلت تعزيتها لشعب العراق اليوم​*
> *ربنا يتمجد ويشيل عنكم*
> *هذا فيديو بكاء تمثال العدرا فى مجمع مار يوسف بالعراق*
> 
> ...



 اميين 
شكرااا حبيبتي للفيديو و لمشاعرك الطيبة 
ربنا يحمي شعبه من كل شر
​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (12 أغسطس 2014)

*يارب يا يسوع المسيح..

أصلي يارب بأن تمنح لي يوماً مباركاً جميلاً.. أمجد فيه إسمك,
يارب ساعدني بأن يتم الموضوع الذي أفكر به على خير.. كن معي ياسيدي المسيح..

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)

سيدي ...
أنا لا أبحث عن عزاء
ولكني أريد أن أعزي الاخرين
أنا لا ابحث عن أن اكون مفهوماً
ولكن أريد ان أفهم الاخرين...
أنا لا ابحث عن محبتهم لي
ولكن ان أحبهم أنا
لانه في العطاء يكمن الاخذ
وفي الخسارة يكمن الكسب
وفي المغفرة نكسب غفران نفوسنا
وفي الموت ..
تكمن ولادتنا من جديد في الحياة الابدية ..
يارب إجعلني أداة لسلامك
" كلمات القديس فرنسيس الأسيزي"​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (18 أغسطس 2014)

*أيها الرب القدير يسوع المسيح..
بارك لي حياتي وطهرني وأجعل داخلي أبيض كالثلج ..

لا تجعل عيني تنظر إلا سواك ولا يفكر قلبي إلا فيك إنت .. واجعل لساني يمجد اسمك في السراء وفي الضراء كن معي أيها الإله القدير..

يا سيدي المسيح ارحمني وخلصني من كل الخطايا..
آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)

إن ضللت الطريق أو تعثرت حياتك أو أصابك الفشل
لا تخف و لا يضطرب قلبك و لا يتزعزع إيمانك
عليك أن تثق بأن يسوع لن يتركك وحدك
حتى في الأوقـات الأكـثـر صـعـوبة
قل له بكل ثقة ومن كل قلبك...
يا يسوع أنا أثق بك​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## happy angel (27 أغسطس 2014)

يارب القوات كن معنا فانه ليس لنا فى الضبقات معين سواك
يارب القوات ارحمنا


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2014)

تفضل يا رب أن تحفظنا في هذا اليوم بغير خطية. مبارك أنت أيها الرب إله آبائنا ومتزايد بركة، واسمك القدوس مملوء مجدا إلى الأبد.أمين. فلتكن رحمتك علينا يا رب كمثل اتكالنا عليك، لأن أعين الكل تترجاك، لأنك أنت الذي تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه. اسمعنا يا الله مخلصنا يا رجاء أقطار الأرض كلها. وأنت يا رب تحفظنا وتنجينا من هذا الجيل وإلى الأبد.أمين.


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)

happy angel قال:


> تفضل يا رب أن تحفظنا في هذا اليوم بغير خطية. مبارك أنت أيها الرب إله آبائنا ومتزايد بركة، واسمك القدوس مملوء مجدا إلى الأبد.أمين. فلتكن رحمتك علينا يا رب كمثل اتكالنا عليك، لأن أعين الكل تترجاك، لأنك أنت الذي تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه. اسمعنا يا الله مخلصنا يا رجاء أقطار الأرض كلها. وأنت يا رب تحفظنا وتنجينا من هذا الجيل وإلى الأبد.أمين.


 اميين صلاة جميلة
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)

صلاة من اجل 40 شخص هم اسرى 
بيد قوى الظلام وهم من بلدة قرقوش، العراق
ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
نشكرك الهنا الصالح على كل نعمك وعطاياك
نشكرك لانك تعتني بنا وعينك علينا ساهره
نتضرع اليك يا الهنا من اجل كل من فقد عزيز او شهيد...
انت يا رب تعلم أنهم مظلومين 
وتعلم يا رب من اين اتى الشر عليهم مد يدك وانقذهم 
..تمجد معه يا يسوع يا من ليس لنا سواه 
لندعوه ونصرخ اليه فى ضيقاتنا وتجاربنا
 ابسط يديك على هذا الشعب 
الذي ينزف من مرارة الالم
احميهم يا رب واعطهم السلام والامان
واقف هذا النزيف يا رب
لانك اخبرتنا ان ندعوك وقت الضيق لتنقذنا
أصنع مجداً لاسمك يا رب وأسرع واعن أبنائك 
الذين يصرخون اليك 
ننتظر يا رب فعلك واولا واخيراً لتكن مشيئتك
+++ اميييييييييين +++​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)

​


tamav maria قال:


> ​​​​





 امييين
شكراااا للمشاركة حبيبتي ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## happy angel (29 أغسطس 2014)

اليك رفعت صلاتي

يا يسوع
يا من ذقت الموت من أجلى أنا
انا المريض بالخطيه
حبلت بك العذراء مريم أمك بغير زرع بشر
تألمت العذراء فى ولادتك
و أتيت إلى العالم
و أخذت صورة الانسان لكى تشابهنا فى كل شىء ما عدا الخطية وحدها
سجنت ولطمت و صلبت من أجلى أنا الخاطى لكى تخلصنى
دفنت فى القبر ثلاث أيام
دست الموت و انتصرت عليه بقيامتك
كل هذا يا الاهى من أجلى أنا الخاطى


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2014)

اللهم التفت إلى معونتي. يا رب أسرع وأعنى.


 يا رب يسوع المسيح


أبارك اسمك.

أشكرك يا رب على كل حال.

أشكرك يا رب في كل حين.

يا مَنْ جُلِدت من أجلى ارحمني.

يا مَنْ كُلِّلتَ بالشوك ارحمني.


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)

معك يارب أختم نهاري 

ربي الحبيب أيها المسيح النور الحقيقي الذي ينير و يقدس كل انسان
فليرتسم علينا نور وجهك وخصوصا في هذا الليل 
سدد خطواتنا إلى العمل بوصاياك تعال أيها الرب يسوع ، 
إلهي و صخرتي فإن هذا بالضبط ما أحتاج إليه ..
اجعل ملكوتك ياتي داخلي
سُد علي و كن ملكي و سيداً على حياتي
اضبط حياتي و اجعلني مطيعاً لمشيئتك لا مشيئتي .
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب... 
​ أشكرك لأنك سترتنى و قبلتنى وحفظتنى و ابقيتنى للحياه الى هذا اليوم.. 
يارب... اجعلني اتبع كلامك كما تتبع الزهرة نور الشمس...
يارب... أمنحنى رحمتك و نعمتك لتكون معي وتدوم عندي.. 
يارب ...امنحني روحك القدوس لكي يعلمنى ان أعيش فى رضاك بالقول والفعل..
يارب.. اطبع حبك وسلامك في قلبى.....
يارب.. لا تحجب نورك عني كي لا اتوه في الظلام....
يارب.. ارشدني بحكمتك والهمني دائما الى الخير ... 
يارب.. ابعد عني الاشرار ورافقني في هذا النهار .... 
يارب.. أنــزع عـنى كـل شئ لا يرضيك ..بدد كل خوف وقلق وكـآبــة وحــزن .... 
يارب....... شكرا لك على كلّ عطاياك !
امين ​


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب أسقي كل ماهو يابس 
الزرع يحتاج الى الماء لينمو
وشعبك المسيحي يحتاج الى الامن والسلام
 حتى يعيش (يارب السلام اسقي شعبك السلام)​


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مناجاه لقداسة البابا شنودة
لا تتركنا يا رب لأنفسنا.
اعمل فينا لكي نعمل معك
أنت قلت كل غصن لا يصنع ثمراً يقطع و يلقى في النار
طب ده مبيعملش ثمر ليه ؟
لأن عصارة الشجرة لا تسرى فيه
اجعل يا رب عصارتك تسرى فيه و حينئذ يصنع ثمراً
نقب حوله و ضع زبلاً إتركه هذه السنة أيضاً
صدقني يا رب
و أنت تعلم كثير من الساقطين يريدون القيام
و لكنهم لا يستطيعون
أقمهم إذن و عزيهم
أنظر إلى خليقتك باعتبار إنها خليقة ضعيفة مياله عاجزة
و أقمهم و عزيهم
أنت الكل فى الكل
فاعمل كل شيء في كل أحد
و لتكن مشيئتك.أمين


امين يارب امين


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2014)

صلاة المساء​

أيها النور البهيّ، نور مجد الآب السماوي، 
أيها القدوس  يسوع المسيح، 
ها نحن وقد آذنت الشمس بالمغيب، 
وطلع علينا كوكب المساء، 
نسبح الآب والإبن والروح القدس. 
إنك لحقيقٌ أن تسبَح في كل آن بأصوات بارةّ، 
يا مانح الحياة​من أجل هذا يمجدك الكون. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2014)

يا يسوع ساعدني 
: + دعني آتي إليك بكل ثقة متواضعة في كل حاجاتي قائلا
يا يسوع ساعدني
+ في كل شكوكي، في ارتباكاتي في إغرائات حياتي
يا يسوع ساعدني...
+ في ضجري في تجاربي، في وحدة ساعاتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
+ في فشل خططي وأمالي، في مشاكلي وحزني، في خيباتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
+ عندما يخذلني اﻵخرون، عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
+ عندما أرمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
+ عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل، عندما لا أرى نفعا من محاولاتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
+ عندما أشعر بنفاذ صبري، عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
يا يسوع ساعدني
+ دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني أبدا
يا يسوع ساعدني.​


----------



## tamav maria (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2014)

باركنا يا رب .. بنعمتك و كمِّل فرحة المبتهلين 
و حقق طلبة كل سائل عون يحتاج معين 
نشكرك يا رب .. 
لأنك دائماً معنا و حاضر مجيب 
و في وعودك صادقٌ و أمين .. 

آمين ..​


----------



## +ماريا+ (20 سبتمبر 2014)

http://www.ch-joy.com/vb/showthread.php?t=303584 

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)

يا ابانا الذى فى السموات،

أنت عنا ليس ببعد بل بك نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد،

فاليك رفع الصلاة،...

فاستمع يارب الى طلبة شعبك والتفت الى تنهد عبيدك وارحمنا.

ليتقدس أسمك فى حياتنا،

بافكارنا وافواهنا وأعمالنا،

ونشهد لعمل روحك القدوس وقيادتك الحكيمة وخلاصك العجيب.

ليأتى ملكوتك يارب فى قلوبنا ونؤمن بمحبتك ورعايتك وأبوتك

وليحل سلامك فى قلوبنا وبيوتنا وبلادنا والعالم كله

ونستعد لمجيئك الثاني ونفرح بخلاصنا من الضيقة.

لتكن مشيئتك فى حياتنا كما هى منفذة ومسموعة فى السماء

كذلك على الارض وفى حياة كل أحد.

وخلصنا من كل شدة كراع صالح أرعى شعبك،

لنمجد اسمك كل حين، أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2014)

مزمور 91: 9-12 لأنك قلت: أنت يارب ملجإي. 
جعلت العلي مسكنك. لا يلاقيك شر، ولا تدنو ضربة من خيمتك. 
لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك 
،على الأيدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك.

 يا الهي القدوس يا ملك الملوك و رب الارباب اقدم لك صلاتي و تضرعاتي 
لاجل بلدي العزيز عراقي الحبيب احميه يارب من كل شر
 و غطيه بدمك و حبك و امنك و سلامك
 باسم الرب يسوع وبشفاعة أمنا العذراء مريم وجميع القديسين أصلي لأجلك يا عراقي الغالي وكل الشعب العراقي 
من مسيحيين ومسلمين في أرضنا العراق احمينا ياربنا يسوع 
وتحنن علينا برحمتك ورافتك وكون معنا في كل حياتنا ..
 أصلي لأن يحل الأمان والسلام في وطننا الجريح الذي ينتظر الحرية الحقيقية منذ سنين طويلة ،
 مع الأمل كل الأمل بأن يكون هذا العراق الجديد 
منارة وواحة للحرية والحب والسلام وحرية الإيمان 
وأن يعود أبناء الشعب المغتربين إلى الوطن. 
 أصلي لتشرق شمس الأمل علينا
 وتبتعد عنا كل أشباح الظلام وفاعلي الشر ...
 وتتحقق كل احلام وامنيات العراقيين بقوة الرب ومعونته ..
 يارب ساعدالعراقيين جميعا الموجودين في هذا البلد الجريح المتئلم وساعدنا على تخطي جميع الازمات والصعوبات 
وارحم جميع الموتى الابرياء مسيحين ومسلمين
 يا رب، 
هيمن على قلوب الاشرار و قيادتهم وعلى الذين يفجرون أنفسهم وأن يقوم أبناؤك الحصادين في العراق بزرع الأخبار السارة و المفرحة – 
و هي في الإنجيل المجيد – أن الله هو إلـه محبة و عدالة معا. و تسود بذلك الحرية و السلام الحقيقي على بلاد الرافدين. 
 إستجب يا الله، باسم يسوع المسيح.

 امين​
​
​
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2014)

يا رب نصلي اليوم على نية الانسان في العالم!
نسألك يا رب أن تفتح قلوبنا وعقولنا أجمعين على الخير والمحبة!
أن تفتح أفكارنا وأيادينا على عمل الخير والبر والصلاح ونشره!
أن نقبل بعضنا البعض كما نحن بتفهّم ورحمة!
أن نتعاون بصدق فيما بيننا!...
أن ننمي بعضنا البعض بمحبة وفرح!
نسألك أن نسير قدماً على دربك برجاء وفرح!
أعطنا يا رب الشجاعة في الصعوبات والتجارب!
في عالم كثرت فيه الماديات والأنانية!
في عالم كثرت فيه الشرور!
في عالم يئن من الحروب على كل الأصعدة!
في عالم رخُص فيه دم الانسان!
في عالم يذبح فيه الانسان من دون رفّة جفن!
في عالم قلّت فيه الرحمة!
في عالم اضمحلّت فيه الانسانية!
نجنا يا رب!
ارحمنا يا رب!
إليك نتضرّع يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)

يا يسوع ، 
يا من بجراحك شفيتنا و بموتك احييتنا 
نطلب منك ان تلمس مرضانا 
وتشفيهم بحسب مشيئتك ،، امين

​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)

† لـنـبدأ يـومــنا برســــم علامـة الصليـــــب †
ونـتـــــوّكــل علــى مـحـبــة ربـنــا الحبـيـــب
فـمـــن لـنـا غـيـــره مـــــن راع ٍ ومـجــيـــــب...
شمسَـك ربـي مشـرقـة في قلبنا ولن تغيـب​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)

مع المسيح لا معنى للمستحيل في حياتي 
مع المسيح تنمحى كل صعوباتى
مع المسيح تتبدد كل همومى واثقالى
مع المسيح يزداد جمال حياتى
لان المسيح هو ....حيــــــــــــــــــــــاتى
صباح الخير مع يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب احرسنا في هذا الليل 
كما حرستنا في النهار ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)

يا من افتديتنا على خشبة الصليب ...
 وجعلت الشمس تشرق وتغيب... 
نؤمن انك لن تترك احد كئيب...
 وستفرح قلوبنا يا الهي الحبيب...
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)

http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...tMHg6ZzLjtv_rudPO4EKq6vA&ust=1412799854686556​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)

يسوع سر حياتى
يـــــارب إن كـــانــوا جـمـيـعــهــم قـــد قـســـوا عــلـي فـيـكـفـيـنـي حــنـانــك . 
وإن كـــانـــوا جــمــيـعــهــم قــــد ظــلــمــونــي فـيـكــفـيـنـي عـــدلــك . 
وإن كـــانـــوا جــمــيـعــهــم قــــد تـــركـــــونـــي وحــــيــداً 
فـيــكــفـيـنـي إنــك مــعــي وتــرعـــاني .​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب 
انظر لضعفي وقويني 
ومن مخاطر العدو احميني 
برايك يارب اهديني
وفي طريقك الصحيح مشيني​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2014)

ربي يسوع علمني أكون مثلك احب الناس بقلبك وارى الناس بعيناك
اجعلني يا رب ان اشبهك بكل شيء ان اتحمل واصبر كما احتملتني
 وصبرت من اجلي كما تألمت وتعذبت ولم تتفوه بكلمة
 اجعلني يا رب ان اكون مثلك ربي يسوع الغالي 
ساعدني ان اضحي من اجل الاخرين كما ضحيت من أجلي 
بذلت نفسك سفكت دمك على خشبة الصليب بار .. قدوس.. كامل..
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2014)

يارب
هب ان تكون حياتنا كالأرض الصالحة ...
 التي تزرع فيها بذور كلمتك ...
 فتثمر وتعطي ثمار الحياة  لنا وللارض ...
 لأن كلمتك هي كلمة الحياة ...​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2014)

يا رب جدد قلوبنا، ونفوسنا، 
وأجعلها مملوؤة بالحب وبالعطاء والسلام 
وأبعد عنها كل جفاء روحي وثبت إيماننا بك
لنعيش رهن كلمتك وبحسب مشيئتك
أمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*طوبى للذين  آمنوا ولم يروا*

هذا هو كلامك  يا سيدى يسوع


فيارب ثبت أيماننا ونق نياتنا وارشدنا للعمل بوصاياك


جدد ونقى قلوبنا يارب دائما


أبعد عنا ابليس ومشوراته 



ابعد عنا اوجاع وآلام العالم


لقد شفيت الابرص 

لقد فتحت أعين الأعمى
لقد أقمت الميت


فمد يارب يديك الطاهرتين 
لتشفى آلامنا الجسديه   والروحيه من كل خطيه


نحن نعلم محبتك لنا حتى دعوتنا اولادك لا عبيدا


فأهلنا يارب أن نكون هكذا


آمين


أبنك النهيسى



​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*نحن نصلي إليك يا الله أن تعطينا هذا الإيمان، الذي يرى يدك معنا في كل خطوة وكل عمل. وإن كنا لا نرى يدك يا الله ولكننا نؤمن أنها تسندنا. ونؤمن أنك تعمل. إن كنا لا نراك يا الله فذلك لأن نظرنا لا يعتد به. أنت يا الله تعمل معنا سواء رأينا هذا أم لم نرى.. منقول​*


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)

الهي الحيّ ,, يا مَن تقول لكُلّ شيءْ كٌـن فـيكون ,,  

 أؤمن بك و أثق بمشيـئتُـك يا مَن شفيت البُرص و أحييتَ الموتـى و غفرتَ للخطأة ,,
 أٌصلي أمامكَ يا مُخلّصـي لأجل مريضيْ القلوب و النفوس المُظلمه ذواتها ,, 
التـي لا ترى النور الداخلي بقلوبهـا سوى الشـرّ و الحقد وتؤلم الأخرين ,,

 يا ربُّ الجنـود يا روح القدس ,, ألمس روحهم و أشفيهم ,,​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ليس بجهدي يا رب، 
ولكن بمعونتك، ليس بقوتي، 
ولكن بنعمتك. 
أنا من ذاتي لا أستطيع أن أعرف، 
ولكن أنت تستطيع بمحبتك أن تكشف ذاتك لي.​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)

اقبل منّا يا رب 
شمعة سلامٍ و صلاة تعزية 
لكل قلب حزين فقد عزيز 
لكل قلب مهموم من الضيقات 
لكل نفس متألمة تريد عزاء ...
لكل انسان مقيد يريد الحرية 
لكل مريض يريد منك أنت الدواء 
أنت وحدك يا رب الطبيب و الشفاء 
يا خلاص لجنس البشر يا يسوع الفداء 

آمين ..​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صلوات روووعة tamav maria
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (31 أكتوبر 2014)

*ياسيدي المسيح..
كن معي اليوم وساعدني.. اليوم هو اليوم الموعود.. انت تعرف يارب بأني بحاجة لمساعدتك
ارجوك ساعدني وكن معي وسهل علي مشكلتي..

أنا بحاجة لك يارب.. أنا اعرف مدى تقصيري معك..
أنا بحاجة إليك جداً. كن معي.. فإني متأكد من قوة الصلاة.


يارب كن معي أرجوك... هذه الليلة بالذات أنا بحاجة لك كثيراً كثيراً..*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أكتوبر 2014)

خليني اقولك يا ابويا اللي ف السماا بس مش بعيد عني 

ليتقدس اسمك دايما و يكون ف علطول تسبحة يرددها لساني 

ليأتي ملكوتك ع الارض يارب محتاجينه اووووي عشان يعم سلامك 

لتكن مشيئتك يا الهي ف كل وقت و ابعد مشيئتي لانك انت وحدك عارف فين الصالح 

كما ف السماء كذلك ع الارض ... خلينا نعيش ف سما ارضية معاك ياااارب 

خلي مشيئة السما الملائكية تسوووووود 

خبزنا كفافنا ... يااااارب ناس كتير بتصرخ م الاحتياج و الجوع ومن الفقر 
ارجوك يارب كفيهم بوجدك و املى حياتهم بخيرك 
بس اسمع صراخهم ليك و صراخنا من اجلهم و اجعل خبزهم يكفيهم يا الهي 

اعطينا اليوم معااااك انت ... تكون جوانا ومالينا ... تشبعنا بمحبتك و تفيض جوانا .. اعطينا اليوم اللي نكون فيه صورتك و مثالك
اعطينا اليوم اللي نخدم فيه اولادك 
اعطينا اليوم اللي نبعد فيه عن خطيانا 
اعطينا اليوم اللي نكووووون فيه بجد اولادك 

اغفر لينا ذنوبنا ياااارب .. سامحنا ياااارب و ارحمنا و لا تجازينا بحسب كثرة خطيانا .. جازينا بحسب رحمتك .. خطايانا كتيرة و عظيمة امامك بس قلبك الكبير المحب بيغفر و يسامح 

و ساعدنا نغفر و نسامح .. بدل قلوبنا بقلوووب مليانة محبة 
قلوووب نساية يارب لا بتعرف تزعل من حد و لا تشيل كره او بغض 
ادينا جزء من قلبك يحمل الغفران اللي بتديهولنا يااارب 

لا تدخلنا ف تجربة يارب .. و احمينا من يد الشرير و نجينا منه ... احنا ضعفا اوووووي احنا اقويا بس لما ايدك بتسندنا ... انت اللي لما الضعف بيملكنا بتقولنا انت قادرين .. انت اللي بتشددنا ... ولو سمحتلنا بتجربة ... شيلنا فيها و ماتسيبناش قوي ايمانا يااااارب احنا من غيرك قشة ضعيفة تطيرها ريح خفيفة 

لانك انت ليك كل القوة و المجد الي الابد 
اميييييييييييييييييين ​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)

شهداء ... شهداء ... كل يوم تتغيير الأسماء ..
 كلهم رمز الفداء 
فاستقبلهم يا رب السماء ... و تحنن على قلوب أمهاتهم
و عزّي عائلاتهم ... و صبّر قلوب محبيهم ...
نرجوك ربي أبعد كأس الحرب المرّة عننا 
و عن وطننا و عن عائلاتنا
نرجوك ربي أوقف الحرب و الإجرام .. 
نرجوك ربي أعطنا الأمن و السلام ... 
آميــ+ــ+ــ+ــن​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2014)

صلاة نهاية الأسبوع: أعطنا يا رب أن نكون قديسين!
يا رب، يا من كرّمت أحبائك القديسين ومنحتهم السعادة الأبدية، 
ها هم، بعد أن عانوا واضطهدوا، يتنعمون في ملكوتك السماوي، 
فرحين ممجدين إلا أن مهمتهم لم تنتهِ، 
فهم لا يزالون يهتمون بنا ويعضدوننا نحن أبناءك.
نسألك أللهم شفاعتهم في هذا الوقت العصيب
 الذي يمر به المسيحيون من اضطهاد وتنكيل والآلام.
نطلب أن يرافقونا في درب الجلجلة هذا لنحمل الآمنا 
وخوفنا بفرح وسلام ورجاء كما فعلوا من قبلنا.
أعطنا يا رب النعمة لنتخطى التجارب 
على مثالهم فنستحق أن ندعى مسيحيين.
أعطنا أن نسعى لنكون على مثالهم قديسين، 
أحباء الله، فنستحق ملكوتك السماوي.​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2014)

يا ايها الروح القدس
 يا من تلمس نفوسنا وتهب الفرحة لايامنا
يا قوة تتحرك في داخلنا 
تزرع ثمار المحبة في خلايا اجسادنا
إننا نطلب حظورك الدائم في حياتنا
وليكن سلامك شعلة موقدة في ضمائرنا
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2014)

أيها النور البهي المُشرق بالبرّ
 بهاء مجد الآب ورسم جوهره
 حامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته
 الذي يملأ المسكن السماوي ببهاء عظمة مجده
 يا ابن الله الحي مصدر الحياة مُحيي النفوس...
 يا راعي القطيـــع الملكي، رأس الكنيســـــة
 نور النفس، فرح القديسين، خلاص الخطـاة
 مرشـــــــد الأطفـــــــال، مخلص البشريـــة
 سنـــــــد الرجال والمعونـــــــة السماويــــة
 أجمـــــع أولادك البسطاء يسبحون بقداســة
 وينشـــــدون بصـــــدق بأفــــــواه بريئـــــة
 عرفانـــــــاً بالجميـــــل وذبيحـــــة نقيــــــة
 يرتلــون وينشدون ويصلون بفرح وعذوبـة
 آمنت لذلــــــك تكلمــــــــــت بقــــــــــوة
 من أجل عظم رحمتــــــــك يا رب
امييييين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2014)

الرب حاضر مع أولاده في كل حين ماداموا يطلبونه . 
حين تحيط بنا التجارب أو الظروف الصعبة 
فلنثق أن الله سيمد يده بالمساعدة 
لنا فيخرجنا من الضيقة الي الرحب 
... فقط علينا أن ندعوه فهو قريب يستجيب لمن يدعوه. ​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)

يـا يـسوع إني أتخذك في هذا الصباح
 موضوعاً وحيداً لحبي وحارساً لنهاري 
وضمانة لمستقبلي ودواءً لضعفي 
وعدم ثباتي ومصلحاً لكل عيوبي 
وملاذاً أكيداً لي في حياتي. 
فكن لي يا يسوع ملجأ أميناً 
لأني أضع كل رجائي فيك
 لجميع أيام حياتي … آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2014)

يا رب تفقد جميع المرضى ... 
وامنحهم من لدنك قوة وصحة وعافية ...
سكن عنهم الاوجاع وانقذهم من كل الم ...
شددهم بمسحتك القدوسة واشفهم من كل مرض وعله ... 
جسدية ونفسية ... اليك يا رب نرفع الصلاة ...
فاستجب ... واشفي ... وقوي ... واعضد ... وارحم ....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ساعدني يا رب 
أواجه كلِّ ما سيحمله لي هذا اليوم الحاضر بسلامٍ.
أعني أن أستسلم بكليتي لمشيئتك القدوس.
في كل ساعةٍ من ساعات هذا النهار،
أنرني وقوني في كل شيءٍ.
علمني أن أتلقى كل جديد يأتيني به هذا اليوم
بهدوءٍ وقناعةٍ راسخةٍ أن لا شيء يحدث إلا بسماحٍ منك.
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2014)

ايها الاب الازلي، 
يا من رحمته غير محدودة وكنوز شفقته لا تنضب في كل يوم ، 
انظر الينا نظرة عطف، 
وضاعف فينا اعمال رحمتك حتى لا نيأس ولا نضعف ابدا ً، 
امام التجارب الصعبة، 
بل اجعلنا نخضع بثقة متزايدة لارادتك المقدسة 
وخصوصا الحب والرحمة بذاتهما، آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)

من عمق ضعفي ... صرخت إلى عمق قوتك يارب
من عمق عجزي ... صرخت إلى عمق قدرتك يارب
و من عمق مشاكلي ... لجأت إلى عمق حكمتك يارب
و من عمق احتياجي ... لجأت الى عمق محبتك يارب
و من عمق سقوطي ... لجأت إلى عمق مغفرتك يارب...
و من عمق الهاوية ... لجأت إلى علو سمائك
فأنصت إلى دموعي يا سيدي​


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)

امنح يارب الرجاء للنفوس التي فقدته، 
امنح الرجاء في هذا الزمان الذي بدأ يخفت فيه نور الرجاء. 
ترحم علينا يارب وأزل عنا الحرب والإضطهاد والقتل والتهجير،
 يارب الرجاء والمحبة والحنان، 
استجب يارب لطلبتنا أمين.
​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك و مثل كثرة رأفتك


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يا يسوع امحو الألم من القلوب 
وانشر السعاده والحب والتسامح فوق قلوبنا ...
كن معنا فأنت نورنا وأنت الحياه ياربنا ​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)

إحفظ يارب جميع أحبائك وأبنائك 
يارب من جميع الذئاب الخاطفة واحفظنا بنعمتك
 يا الله واحمينا من كل شر وشبه شر ومن الشرير
 وأنر لنا الطريق بنورك لنعبر طريق الخلاص 
بحمايتك وحماية ملائكتك القديسين
 وبشفاعة والدتك وأمنا العذراء مريم​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2014)

اولادك في كل العالم بين يديك يا يسوع في العراق وسوريا ولبنان ومصر وفلسطين وكل الشرق الاوسط ونعلم انك الأب الحنان ذو الاذرع الابدية احم شعبك يا رب وبارك, وسع التخوم يا سيد وسط الضيق والاضطهاد اعط اولادك الفرح والصبر اعط نمو في معرفتك خلال هذه الاوضاع ولتتمجد يا يسوع ويعلا اسمك لاننا باسمك يا رب نسأل ولك كل المجد من الآن والى الابد...آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2014)

المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس
يا يسوع امنح عبيدك تعزيةً سريعةً وثابتةً 
في حال ضجر ارواحنا 
ولا تنفصل عن نفوسنا في الأحزان 
ولا تبتعد عن عقولنا في الشدائد...
بل دائما تداركنا
اقترب إلينا
اقترب يا حاضر في كلّ مكان 
وكما كنتَ مع رسلك دائما 
هكذا اتَّحدْ مع المشتاقين إليك أيها الرؤوف
لكي إذا كنا متَّحدين بك 
نسبح ونمجد روحك الكلي القدوس
الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)

يا مخلص خلصنا...
من الضيق و الالم انقذنا
من المرض و العجز اشفينا
يا ايها الفادي ارح كل نفس معذبة
 و الفرح لكل نفس حزينة
بحبك يا يسوع. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2014)

أيها الرب أبانا، خالق العالم،...
ساعدنا رجاءً كي يحب الواحد الآخر.
إجعل الشعوب أصدقاء بعضهم البعض،
إجعل كل واحد منا يحب الآخر من أخوة واخوات.
ساعدنا كي نؤدي دورنا لجلب السلام
 الى العالم والسعادة لكل الناس​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2014)

علمني يا رب أن أطلبك أنت في حياتي ! 
ملكاً على عرش قلبى صديقاً كل حين 
أب حقيقي يعرف الحب فهو المحبة ذاتها 
فبحضورك تذوب ثلوج المشكلات ..
 تتلاشى الاحتياجات .. تهرب الظلمة و الكآبة 
و يسود النور و السلام​


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2014)

دعاء للفادي المخلص . 

يا فادي المغارة يا مخلص العالم انت وحدك منبع النور 
و بهجة الفرح لقلب كل إنسان يحمل اسمك بالإيمان
انت رجاء الكل و فيك رجاء العالم أجمعين...
أنت يا رب .. ميلاد شمس البر 
و واهب الدفء و معطي الحياة 
يا ملك الملوك ... 
بحقِّ ميلادك المجيد امحي البغض
 و ابطل الحروب 
و اجعل المحبة تزهر في كل القلوب 
و فك ضيق كل الآنام رجِّع كل غايب
 و انصر كل مظلوم
و اغفر الخطايا و الذنوب 
لنستحق أن نستقبل بقلوبنا قبل أرضنا .... عمانوئيل مفرح القلوب .

آمين ​


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)

ﻷجل الذين يستعدون للإحتفال بعيد الميلاد
ﻷجل الذين لا ينتظرون أي شيء من هذا العيد
ﻷجل الذين يقضون عيد الميلاد بعيداً عن عائلاتهم أو بلادهم 
الى الرب نصلي​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2014)

في هذا الزمن المبارك زمن الميلاد ،،
نصلي من اجل كل عائلة مُهجرة في هذه الأيام الباردة ،،
نصلي من اجل كل مريض غير قادر على تلقي العلاج ،، 
نصلي من اجل كل طفل حُرِم من مدرسته ومن ألعابه ،،
نصلي ان تنتهي متاعبهم وحروبهم وتهجيرهم 
في العراق وسوريا وفي كل بلد متألم ،،...
بِأسم يسوع المسيح نطلب ،،، استجب يارب
آمين ​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (12 ديسمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> ﻷجل الذين يستعدون للإحتفال بعيد الميلاد
> ﻷجل الذين لا ينتظرون أي شيء من هذا العيد
> ﻷجل الذين يقضون عيد الميلاد بعيداً عن عائلاتهم أو بلادهم
> الى الرب نصلي​



و اللي مش قادرين يقضون العيد


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

اشكرك يارب ع كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال !


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 ديسمبر 2014)

يا رب سر انت امامي وقد خطاي واحميني وظلل باكليل رافتك واحسانك علي وانعم علي برحمتك الواسعة واملئني من روحك القدوس واشعل قلبي بنيران محبتك يا طفل المذود باركني وبارك احبتي وبارك اخوتي الاصاغر وبارك كل من يظطهدني لا لشئ بل لانتمائي اليك واغفر لهم لانهم كما قلت انت انهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون يا رب باركنا جميعا ولتكن اعياد ميلادك هذه السنة اعياد فرح ومحبة وسلام وامان يعم العالم اجمع بجاه ولادتك البتولية الطاهرة النقية اجعل حياتنا جميعا طاهرة نقية ولنمدح رحمتك اللامتناهية لنا نحن البشر خلائقك امين


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2014)

نشكرك يا رب على احساناتك علينا 
وبنصلي تسديد احتياجات لهولاء الناس
كل المطرودين من ديارهم
كل المطروحين على الحدود
كل الاطفال والرضع
كل العجائز والنساء
هؤلاء يعيشون فى وسط هذا البرد القارص​


----------



## happy angel (17 ديسمبر 2014)

خــلّص يـْـا رَبِ شَــعْبـَـكَ وَبــَارِكْ مِــيْـراثَــكْ,
وامْـنَـحْ عَــبْـيـدَكَ المُـؤمِـنـيـْن غَــلَــبَة عـَلَىْ الْشّـرْيــرْ
وَاحْــفَــظْ بِــِقُـوَةِ صَــلْــيْـبـِكْ جَــمْــيْـعَ المُـخّــتَـصّــيْنَ بِــِكْ
امييييين


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2014)

يا الله الحي قُد سفينة حياتى كما تشاء فمعك اشعر بالامان فانت امانى وسترى وحمايتى !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2014)

يا رب مش عارفا منغيرك كان هيبقى الحال ايه-- اشكرك انك موجود و بتدبر كل الامور بمشيئتك العظيمه


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين



أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2014)

يا طفل المغارة وسع المغارة وطني بردان 
رجع له الطهارة تــ يرجع منارة بــ عتم الزمان 
من دفي عينيك امسحه بــ الأيمان 
وبشر أهالينا بــ ميلاد الأمان يــــــــــأ يــــســـــــــوع 
امين​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 ديسمبر 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين



أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ياطفل المغارة
هذا بلدي اقدمه لك بكامله
 بارضه وسمائه وترابه ومائه وكل من يسكن فيه
 لتنزل وتحل فيه وتكون لك وﻻدة على ارضه
 ليكون لك مغارة ومذود
 فتعال ﻻننا بأنتظار الوﻻدة​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)

مبارك إســمك يا طفل المغارة وملك المحبة يا ربنا يســوع ... 
يا من ايقظتنا في هذا الصباح ووهبتنا نهاراً نفرح به .. 
نســألك أن تنير عقولَنا وقلوبَنا بنور محبتك 
وليكن لنا مطلعُ صباحِكَ فاتحةَ كلِّ خير .. 
المجد لك أيها المســيح  القدوس الآن والى الابد  .. 
آميـــــــــــن 
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين



أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين



أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

من أراد ان يصير فيكم عظيما - يكون لكم خادما


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## peace_86 (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*أيها الرب الإله القدير..
إحفظنا وباركنا ونور حياتنا.. وحقق أمانينا وأعطنا سؤل قلوبنا..
كن معانا يارب وأجعلنا نتمسك بك كما أنت متسمك بنا حتى النهاية.. حتى آخر نفس في حياتنا.

مبارك يارب يا سبب تغيير هذا العالم للأفضل.. أنت سيد السلام والمحبة..

باركنا يا سيدنا المسيح. الآن وإلى أبد الآبدين.. آمين*


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين



أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## happy angel (23 ديسمبر 2014)

يا الهي اعمق الحب هواك
يا الهي لي اشتهاء ان اراك


----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2014)

يا رب ..
يا عالم مكنونات نفوسنا 
و كم قضينا من قهر و ذل في أيامنا
و أنت العالم كل احتياجاتنا 
نسألك يا رب .. ...
أن توهبنا و توهب وطننا 
في أيامنا القادمة فرح نفوسنا 
و تكون سنتنا أجمل و اسعد .... من كل توقعاتنا 
الهي يا طفل السلام 
اكسينا ثوب السلام ..... في مشوار حياتنا . 

آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين



أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## peace_86 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*جددني يارب دائماً واحفظني...*


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)

أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## الفصول الاربعة (30 ديسمبر 2014)

يا رب

نحن على اعتاب سنة جديدة
نسألك أن تهبنا بركاتك الروحية
لتفيض بداخلنا وتنير حياتنا،
وتحفظ اجسادنا من الشر
لنبقى نلهث باسمك القدوس 

آمين​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 ديسمبر 2014)

اعطنى يارب ان ارضيك بأعمالي في حياتى
واعطني ان يكون قلبى طاهر مسكوب امامك كالمياه
ياروح الله القدوس املآنى منك ومن محبتك ومن نعمتك
،اجعلنى هيكلا مقدسا لك وغصنا ثابتا فيك 
،انت ايها الكرمة الحقيقية
اعطنا ان نفكر فى اسمك على الدوام يارب 
 املك يارب من فضلك على قلوبنا الى الابد ولا يكون لملكك نهاية​


----------



## كلدانية (31 ديسمبر 2014)

في اخر يوم من هذه السنة ارفع صلاتي اليك يا رب 
 واشكرك على كل ما منحتني خلالها من خيرات ونجاح وسعادة 
 واحزان زادتني ايمان ...ومصاعب جعلتني احارب 
 اشكرك على نعمة سنة جديدة تضيفها الى عمري 
 وتهبني فرصة جديدة لكي اجدد ايماني بك ....
واكثر من اعمالي لأجل اسمك ... 
اسألك ربي مع بداية هذه السنة 
ان تحفظ عائلتي اخوتي وجميع اصدقائي 
وكل اهل العراق الحبيب 
وتباركهم وتجعل هذه السنة الجديدة سنة خير 
ومحبة وسلام وصحة وسعادة للجميع ...
 اجعلنا ربي بعد 365 يوم نشكرك على هذه السنة بفرح ..
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2015)

امــنـحـنـا يــا رب سلامك
 وعلمنا أن نسالم بعضنا بعضا 
وشجع نفوسنا لكي لا تصغر 
واسندنا بقوة ذراعك لكي لا نضعف 
وامــنـحـنـا الخير والفرح كل حين 
آمـــــيــــــن​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (5 يناير 2015)

يا رب

أشكرك لانك تهبني فرص الاختبار 
لتنمّيني أكثر وتدربّني وتهبني الكثير من التجارب الايجابية
وأشكرك لأنك تساعدني في التجارب التي يمارسها ابليس معي
وتنصرني على كل العثرات التي يضعها في دولاب حياتي.

آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2015)

صـلاة المساء اجعلني انام بسلام 
 أيها الرب إلهي، أشكرك
 لأنني أنهيت نهاراً جديداً في حياتي
 وفي آخره أشكرك لاني تعطي الراحة للجسد والنفس.
 كانت يدك معي وكنت تحرسني وتحميني.
 إغفر أوقات ضعف ايماني 
فشكرااا لمساعدتك يارب
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 يناير 2015)

المجد للاب و الابن و الروح القدس كما كان في البدء و الان وعلي الدوام والي دهر الداهرين . آمين


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## الفصول الاربعة (13 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يناير 2015)

يارب أعطني السكينة .. 
لكي أقبل الأشياء التي لا أستطيع أن أغيرها !
والشجاعة لأغير الأشياء التي أستطيع أن أغيرها !
والحكمة لأعرف الفرق بين الأثنين !
ساعدني أن أحيا يوما ً بيوم .. أستمتع بكل لحظة في وقتها !
ساعدني أن أقبل الصعاب وأجتاز فيها لأصل للسلام .. !...
ساعدني أن أقبل العالم والناس 
كما هم وليس كما أريدهم أن يكونوا .. !
ساعدني أن أتغير أنا .. !
واثقا ً أنك صاحب السلطان وسوف تفعل كل شئ حسنا .. إن سلمت قلبي وحياتي لمشيئتك !
~آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (17 يناير 2015)

*أيها الرب يسوع المسيح..

باركني يارب واحميني وكن معي دائماً..

مبارك إسمك ياسيدي المسيح منذ البدء وإلى دهر الداهرين.. آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2015)

حين لا تجد ما تقول ...
قل يا يسوع...
حين تهرب الصلاة ...
وتخنقك الدموع ...
فقط قل يا يسوع ......
هناك قوة في الاسم ...
اسم يسوع ...
اهمسه الان ...
او اصرخه بصوت مسموع ...
ااااه يا يسوع ... يا يسوع ...
حين تضيع الحقيقة ...
بين كل الاكاذيب ...
لا وطن يحميك ...
وحيد وغريب ...
لن تجد الحق ...
الا مع يسوع ...
اذا تعبت ... او ضعت ...
او ربما ضعفت ...
ارفع رأسك الى السماء ...
ونادي يا يسوع ...
مهما ضاقت الاوقات ...
مهما قست الحياة ...
ليس هناك نجاة ...
الا في رحمة يسوع ...
هناك قوة في الاسم ...
اسم يسوع ..ليتمجـــد اسم الرب....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2015)




----------



## الفصول الاربعة (18 يناير 2015)

أشكرك يارب

لانك حاضر دائما في حياتي
وتهبني كل شيء 
حسب مرادك وتوقيتك
وتحول كل سلبية الى ايجابية
تهبني الصبر مع التجربة
والدروس مع الاختبار
وتحفظ نفسي وروحي من الشرير 
لك كل المجد والتسبحة والاكرام 

آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2015)

حبك أزلي يا إلهي لا يوفى إلا بالحب......
الحب قلب مضطرم يشمل كل الأمكنة....
فيه وجدت مسكنى..... ، مسكني قلبك يسوع.....
الحب نور مشتعل ، يشمكل كل الأمكنة....
فيه إختبرت فرحي..... فرحي فرحك يسوع........
الحب مفتاح قلبي كل الدعوات يحوي.....
فيه وجدت دعوتي.....دعوتي أنت يسوع.....
الحب كتر سلامي حبك هو كل شيء.....
فيه وجدت سلامي.....سلامي منك يسوع....​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2015)




----------



## الفصول الاربعة (20 يناير 2015)

يارب 

في صلاتي 
دعني اولا، اشكرك 
على النِعم الكثيرة
التي وهبتها لي
واول نعمة انك خلقتني
واخترتني ان اكون مسيحياً
لاضيء ببهاء مجدك ونوره
في هذا العالم المظلم.

آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2015)

نشكرك يارب المجد على كل شيئ 
عندما أرى الأبكم والأعمى والأصم والأعرج والمشلول 
عندما أرى أحوالى  ومشاكلى وهمومى أنظر الى محبتك
كم أعطتنى يارب الكثير .. 
فيض من النعمه والخلاص
أشكرك يارب كل حين


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2015)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (22 يناير 2015)




----------



## الفصول الاربعة (22 يناير 2015)

يا رب

طهّر القلوب المليئة بالحقد
ونظّف العقول المليئة بالقاذورات
واعطهم المحبة والغفران والتواضع والتسامح

آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2015)

نصرخ اليك يارب يا إله الرحمة 
أقبل هذا الصوم بارك كل العالم 
وليكن إشراقة جديدة لكل ظلمة
"أستجب يارب "​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2015)

لنرفع أعيننا لرب السماء و لنشكره على مرور يومنا بسلام 
و لنطلب منه أن يحفظنا من كل شر قبل أن ننام 
و نسألك يا الهنا يا ملك السلام 
أن تبارك و تحفظ كل عائلة و كل بيت في بلادي 
و في ربوع المسكونة يحتاج للدفئ و السلام ...
و لتدفع عنهم كل قوى الشر و الأشرار 

آمين ... لك كل المجد إلى الأبد​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2015)

أيها الرب يسوع يا من قلت تعالوا إلي أيها المتعبين 
والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم.
ها إني اّتي إليك وأرمي أمامك عن كاهلي كل أعباء حياتي 
لأنني أؤمن بأنك ستحملها عني اليوم وكل يوم، 
كما حملت الصليب ذات يوم.

وها إني أغسل باب حياتي وحياة عائلتي 
بدمك الكريم فتعبر عنه جنود الهلاك.
يا يسوع الحبيب أستصرخك من غربتي لتكون أبي وأمي وإخوتي 
أشكو إليك وأطلب منك وها إني أسلمك دفة حياتي 
بعيون مغمضة وقلب مطمئن.
يا شاطئ الأمان يا يسوع أشكرك من أعماق قلبي 
فوجودك في حياتي أجمل ما حدث لي​


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2015)




----------



## soul & life (2 فبراير 2015)

أشكرك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

كـــن مطمـئن و هـادئ
فالله الـــذى حفظـــك
أمــس و قبـــل أمـــس
ســـــــوف يحفظـــك
اليــــــوم و غـــــــــداً...
و ســوف يظلل عليك
و يحميك من كل سوء
فأنت فى يد الله الرحيمة
فالله الأب الحنــــــــــــــون
لايمكــــن ان ينــــسى اولاده​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

إني أجثو أمامك، أيها الرب إلهي، وأؤمن إيماناً ثابتاً بأنك موجود في هذا  السر العظيم، على هياكلنا بلاهوتك وناسوتك. أسجد لعزّتك، كما تسجد لك طغمات  الملائكة أمام عرشك في مجدك السماوي، لأنك مستحق السجود والتسبيح والإكرام  إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

قلوب موجوعة ، عيون مليئة بالدموع ، ارامل وايتام ، 
حروب وشرور لا حد لها ، شهداء لا تعد ولا تحصى ،
 امهات معذبة على فراق ابنائها وهم بعمر الزهور ، 
اباء بفقدون سندهم ، ماذا سأقول اكثر يا رب 
أقول العراق وسوريا والادرن ومصر وفلسطين ولبنان ، 
لا لن اذكر بلد محدد فأنت ترى يارب كل شيء 
فقط سأقول منك نطلب يارب وملك السلام 
ارجوك أعد لنا السلام فأننا نعيش في زمن 
كله احقاد وارهاب ومحن ارجوك أحمل لنا السلام....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2015)

بإسم الآب والإبن والرّوح القدس، الإله الواحد، آمين

أشكرك يا ربّ في هذا المساء من جديد  وبحبّ جديد، 

لأنّك أظهرت لي اليوم أيضا رحمتك وعنايتك ومحبّتك،
أشكرك لأنّك تتفقّد خطواتي لتحمني من ذاتي وهفواتي، 
ولتحفظني آمنا من مغريات هذا العالم ومن فخاخ الشّرير، 
أرفع لك تسبحتي ومجدي ونشيد إمتناني وتهليلي، 
فإنّ خلاصك قريب من الّذين يدعونك بقوّة وإيمان،
...
بارك يا ربّ كل إنسان وضعته في حياتي في هذا اليوم المبارك، 
وكلّ إنسان عمل لي الخير، وكان علامة لحضورك في حياتي،
بارك يا ربّ كنيستك وخلّص ميراثك، 
زيّن بالحكمة جميع خدمة مذابحك، هب شرقنا الحبيب، 
أزمنة سلام وراحة وإطمنان حسن، 
أبعد عنّا جميعا ويلات الشّر والحروب والفتن الباطلة، 
ولتتعزّز بنعمتك ومعونتك كرامة كل إنسان مهما كان، 
وأعنّا ربّي لنكون بادرة كلّ خير في كنائسنا ومجتمعاتنا،
ولك مجدنا وشكرنا وحبّنا، إلى الأبد، آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2015)

صلاة من اجل مريض 
ربي يسوع اسجد امامك واتوسل اليك 
انا الخاطئ غير المستحق ان تشفي اخوتي المرضى 
وتخفف اوجاعهم وتبلسم جراحهم آمين
يارب أشفي كل المرضى الملتجأين أليك ...
بشفاعة صليبك المقدس أمين ​


----------



## انت مهم (7 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)

خلص يارب شعبك وبارك ميراثك 
وامنح عبيدك المؤمنين 
الغلبة على الشرير واحفظ بقوة صليبك 
جميع المختصين بك .آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)

ثقلت حمولي يا سيدي . 

ثقلت حمولي يا سيدي المسيح 
اسألك قبولي حتى أستريح 
...
من أعماق قلبي أنا أناديك 
فها لك حبي يا ربي أهديك 

ها آتي اليك التجئ يا يسوع 
عند قدميك أسكبُ الدموع 

لا أكف لحظة عن البكاء 
ارفعُ صلاتي في كل مساء 

من أعماق قلبي انا أناديك 
فها لك حبي يا رب أهديك 

أشرق بنورك في فجرٍ جديد 
و اغسلني بدمك و اجعلني سعيد . 

آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2015)




----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2015)

ياربى يسوع المسيح..... ارحمنى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح.......خلصنى انا الخاطى
 ياربى يسوع المسيح......اعنى انا الخاطى
 ياربى يسوع المسيح......قوينى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح........طهرنى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح......اغفر لى ذنوبى انا الخاطى
 ياربى يسوع المسيح........افدى نفسى من يد الهاوية انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح..........اشفى جروحى انا الخاطى
 ياربى يسوع المسيح........اغسلنى بماء الراحة انا الخاطى


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2015)

يا ربي تعطينا نحبك من بكير 
و الشر اللي فينا كلو يقلب خير 
عانبعك ودينا نشرب من هالمي
هالمي اللي فيها ولادك ربي نصير 
لما بتحاكينا بكلمة الانجيل ...
ترشدنا و تهدينا لنورك دليل 
و اذا نحنا اخطينا و بعدنا الطريق 
ترحمنا و تشفينا تيفوح العبير . 

آمين .. 
يا ربي تنورلي دربي و تزرع المحبة بقلبي 
ترافقني و تضل بقربي تتحل النعمة عليِّ​


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2015)




----------



## happy angel (15 فبراير 2015)

يا إلهي أنا أرجو الحياة الأبدية ومغفرة خطاياي والوسائط للحصول عليها باستحقاقات سيدنا يسوع المسيح والأعمال الصالحة التي أنا قاصد أن أعملها بمعونتك المقدسة لأنك أنت القادر على كل شيء والأمين في الغاية قد وعدتني بذلك


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)

أشرق يا رب شمس الامل في حياتنا ولا تدعها تغيب .... 
يا من فرحت بالقيامة بعد عذاب الصليب .... 
اجعل عذاباتنا تنتهي وأرحنا من القلق الرهيب ..
 ربي وحدك قادر على نجدتنا يا ابانا الحبيب ...
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2015)

علينا أن نصلي ليس فقط لأجل حاجاتنا، 
لكن لأجل حاجات الآخرين.
يجب ان نصلي في أوقات الضيق 
لئلا يضعف أيماننا، 
وفي اوقات النجاح لئلا نتكبر. 
يجب ان نصلي في وقت الخطر 
لئلا نقع فريسة الخوف والشكوك.
ونحتاج الى الصلاة في وقت الراحة والامان 
لئلا نصبح لا مبالين ومكتفين.​


----------



## peace_86 (17 فبراير 2015)

*أصلي إليك أيها الإله السماوي بأن تبارك كل من أحب من أهل وأصدقاء وأقارب وأنع تعطيهم سؤل قلبهم.

إحميهم من كل شر وشبه شر ..

آمين*


----------



## انت مهم (17 فبراير 2015)

نصلي اليك ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ان ترحمنا وتعطينا سلامك في هذا الصباح


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2015)




----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2015)

أمل يارب أذنك. استجب لي، لأني مسكين وبائس أنا
احفظ نفسي لأني تقي . يا إلهي، خلص أنت عبدك المتكل عليك
ارحمني يارب، لأنني إليك أصرخ اليوم كله
فرّح نفس عبدك، لأنني إليك يارب أرفع نفسي
لأنك أنت يارب صالح وغفور، وكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين إليك
اصغ يارب إلى صلاتي ، وأنصت إلى صوت تضرعاتي
في يوم ضيقي أدعوك، لأنك تستجيب لي
لا مثل لك بين الآلهة يارب، ولا مثل أعمالك
كل الأمم الذين صنعتهم يأتون ويسجدون أمامك يارب، ويمجدون اسمك
لأنك عظيم أنت وصانع عجائب. أنت الله وحدك
علمني يارب طريقك. أسلك في حقك. وحد قلبي لخوف اسمك
أحمدك يارب إلهي من كل قلبي، وأمجد اسمك إلى الدهر


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2015)

يا من سكبت دمك على الصليب وخلصتني
 يا من اصبحت لي قربانا ورويتني
 يا من سحقت قوة العدو وجذبتني
 يا من تواضعت من عرشك وخدمتني
 يا من حللت قيودي وأحييتني
 يا من أهنتك بعليائي وأحببتني
 يا من سلمتني ﻷمك وأكرمتني
 يا من بكثرة عطفك اخجلتني
 يا من شرعت ملكوتك واورثتني
 يا من لضعفي بروحك قويتني
 يا رب المجد......
 أنت كل حياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2015)




----------



## happy angel (21 فبراير 2015)

يا ربيّ وإلهيّ مدبّر خليقته، العارف بضعف طبيعتنا وأوجاعنا وقساوة عدونا، أسألك نجني من شره، لأنَّ قوته عظيمة وطبيعتنا ضعيفة..
أيها الصالح العارف بضعفنا وحامل عجزنا، خلّصني من تشويش الأفكار، وضغط الشهوات، وأهلني لخدمتك المقدّسة لئلا تشوش عليها ضعفاتي وأوجد أمامك متجاسرا..
يا مصدر كل معونة، القادر على كل شيء، أعنَّا يا سيد، في أوقات صراعنا.. وأنعم علينا بقوة نهدم بها حصون وكل علو يرتفع ضد معرفتك، حتى لا تميل نفوسنا عن الغرض الأسمى الموضوع أمامها،  (لك المجد إلى الأبد آمين).


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## happy angel (24 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك ياربى يسوع المسيح،الذى جاء الى العالم لاجل
خلاص جنس البشر وقبل الالام وصلب عنا نحن الخطاة
اسبحك لانك لم تجازنى بحسب اثامى لكنك
ادبتنى بكثرة محبتك للبشر وتحننك العظيم وجعلتنى بلا
عيب رغم ضعـفى وتشتت فكرى الان ياربى يسوع
المسيح مبارك انت فى جميع اعمالك اسالك ان ترحمنى
كرافتك الكثيرة لانك تؤدب بنى البشر كمثلما يؤدب الاباء
بنيهم واطلب منك الا تبعدنا عنك بل ككثرة تحننك علينا
يامن تضىء على الجلوس فى الظلمة وظلال الموت
الذين هم انا ومن يشبهنى ان تحمينى وتسترنى تحت ظل
جناحيك الى النفس الاخير
لان لك المجد الى الابد امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)

لنرفع صلاتنا ودعائنا 
لأخواننا المسيحيين في سوريا ونحن العراق 
المهجرين من بلدنا 
ياربنا احمينا واحميهم وساعدهم 
نحن شعبك نحن بأمس الحاجه اليك ربنا ساعدنا ... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2015)

نصلي وننحني امام الرب الاله
من اجل جميع المتألمين والمظلومين
من اجل جميع المأسوريين والمفقودين
من أجل جميع الجياع والعطاشى نصلي
من اجل جميع المرضى والمصابين...
من اجل جميع الحزانى والمتعبين
من أجل جميع اليتامى والمتروكيين
من أجل جميع العجزة والمهماليين
من اجل جميع المطروديين والمشردين
من اجل الذين فقدوا احبائهم وأغلى الناس على قلوبهم
نصلي من اجل الذين لم يتعرفوا حتى الان الى الرب وعمل محبته
نصلى لكى يحل السلام، فى كل قلب، وفى كل مكان فى العالم. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)

يارب ،
 فى الأوقات التى لا أستطيع فيها
 أن أرجو فى أى شئ ،
 ساعدنى أن أتذكر أنك تعمل فى .
فى أكثر الساعات ظلمة فى حياة يسوع ،...
أنت أنجزت فى حياته و حياتنا أهم شئ .
ذكرنى عندما أفقد الرجاء ،
 أن الرجاء لم يذهب إلى الأبد ،
 لأنك فى ذلك الوقت ، تظل تعمل فى
 مد ملكك و سلطانك فى أعماق قلبى ،
 حيث سكن و سيطر
 الخوف و اليأس و الإحباط ..
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)

اعطنا ربي نعمة النسيان.... 
كي ننسى الصعاب والاحزان.... 
واجعلنا نزداد بك ايمان.... 
انك وحدك حامي الانسان.... 
من الان والى اخر الزمان..... 
امين​


----------



## بطرس2015 (26 فبراير 2015)

إلهي الحي 

أشكرك على كل النعم التي أنعمتها علي 

إغفر لي يا حبيبي أي خطيئة وقعت فيها في أي وقت سابق 

ومدني بالعون لأظل ممتن لك اليوم وفي كل يوم 

آمين


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2015)

بإسم الآب والإبن والرّوح القدس، الإله الواحد، آمين
أشكرك يا ربّ في هذا المساء من جديد، وبحبّ جديد، 
لأنّك أظهرت لي اليوم أيضا رحمتك وعنايتك ومحبّتك،
أشكرك لأنّك تتفقّد خطواتي لتحمني من ذاتي وهفواتي، 
ولتحفظني آمنا من مغريات هذا العالم ومن فخاخ الشّرير، 
أرفع لك تسبحتي ومجدي ونشيد إمتناني وتهليلي، 
فإنّ خلاصك قريب من الّذين يدعونك بقوّة وإيمان،
... 
بارك يا ربّ كل إنسان وضعته في حياتي 
في هذا اليوم المبارك، وكلّ إنسان عمل لي الخير، 
وكان علامة لحضورك في حياتي،
بارك يا ربّ كنيستك وخلّص ميراثك، 
زيّن بالحكمة جميع خدمة مذابحك، هب شرقنا الحبيب، 
أزمنة سلام وراحة وإطمنان حسن، 
أبعد عنّا جميعا ويلات الشّر والحروب والفتن الباطلة،
ولتتعزّز بنعمتك ومعونتك كرامة كل إنسان مهما كان، 
وأعنّا ربّي لنكون بادرة كلّ خير في كنائسنا ومجتمعاتنا،
ولك مجدنا وشكرنا وحبّنا، إلى الأبد، آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (27 فبراير 2015)

*أعظمك يا إلهي القدوس على كل ماتفعله من أجلنا..
سواءاً رضينا به أم لم نرضى.. لكن لتكن مشيئتك يارب

إحفظنا يارب من الأعداء المنظورين وغير المنطورين..

ساعدنا وكن معنا واحمينا*


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)

يا رب القوات كن معنا .. 
فإنه ليس لنا في الأحزان معين سواك . 

انت إلهنا منترجاك .. قاصدين نبعك .. نلمس قلبك 
فادي الكل .. اوهبنا رضاك .. امنحنا حماك 
عدّي صوب بلادي و زور .. بلمسة شفاك .. بغمرة عزاك 
بشفاعة مريم أم النور 
حرِّر كل مقيد .. كل موجوع ... كل محزون 
و كل مقهور ...... أملى قلبو فرح و سرور 
و بارك ربي ...... كل مين يبدا طريقو معاك 
وطنّا الغالي بناديك ... يتشفع فيك 
و اكليل الشوك عا جبينو و رافع لخلاصك يمينو 
جراحوا بتنزف ..... حامل صليبو ..... و مستناك . 

يا رب القوات ارحمنا .. ليس لنا يا رب ، ليس لنا معين سواك . 

آمين ..​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)

أليك نرفع ألدعاء ايها الرب الهنا...
قارعين باب تعطفك يا غني بالمراحم والرافات 
يارب ارحم شعبك وخلصهم من كل ظلم وضيق واضطهاد 
خلص شعبك من الشيطان وقوته وانصف المظلومين 
اقم الحق والعدل للمساكين والمظطهدين 
ايها الديان العادل عزي الحزانى 
واجبر المكسورين واسترد المطرودين ولا تدع الشر يسود
وينتصر او الصديق ينهزم وينكسر اظهر قوتك ومجدك
وحقك ليتمجد اسمك القدوس ويهرب وينهزم الشر 
ويتوارى الى الأبد 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2015)

*يارب أنت تعلم ضيقاتنا
وأنت حنون 
أنت عارف يارب أحنا عاوزين أيه ومحتاجين أيه
بنشكرك يارب  على أى حال وفى كل حال
آمين
أبنك النهيسى*​


----------



## peace_86 (1 مارس 2015)

*أيها الإله القادر.. شكراً لأنك تصنع لبعضنا أيام جديدة لنمجد به إسمك

آمين..*


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2015)




----------



## تكلا بولس (2 مارس 2015)

*صدقونى 
لا أملك كلمة أخرى سوى 
حبيبى يسوع 
أشكرك من كل قلبى 
على كل ما أعطيتنا 
و بطلب منك تعلمنى الكلمات التى تحبنى أن أقولها لك
فأنت أسعدت حالى و حال من أحببت 
و مش لاقيه كلمة أعبرلك بيها عن حبى و سعادتى غير 
بحبك يا يسوع 
*


----------



## انت مهم (2 مارس 2015)

ياااا رب يسوع 
بشكرك لاننا من احساناتك لن نفنى..نحيا ونتحرك بفضلك


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2015)

يارب اجعل افراحنا تغلب احزاننا... 
وضحكاتنا تمسح دمعاتنا.... 
والامل ...يمحي اليأس من نفوسنا....
 والرجاء يملأ حياتنا وقلوبنا... 
يا رب كن انت معنا... ولا تتخلى عنا ... 
اقبل صلواتنا واستجب لنا ... 
ومن خيراتك اعطنا وبرحمتك اغمرنا.... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2015)

يقول أحد الآباء: "
إذا كنت لا تصلّي إلاّ عندما تصلّي فأنت لا تصلّي ابدًا".
الصلاة هي صِلَة/ اتصال حب، وحبّه يكفينا...
فهي تبدأ باستدعاء الروح القدس " هلم واسكن فينا "، 
وعندما يسكن فينا يملكنا السلام وينفتح قلبنا الى الحبّ والحياة،
ويفتح شفاهنا للتسبيح " يا ربّ افتح شفتيّ ليخبر فمي بتسبيحك".
الروح القدس فينا هو روح التبنّي الذي فيه ندعو: "ابّا" يا ابانا السماوي... 
هو الذي يجعل منا عرشًا لله ومسكنًا للإبن... 
الصلاة اذن هي الحياة مع الرّب بصورة دائمة وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية.
لنطلب من الرب لأجل بعضنا البعض ، 
ان يعلمنا كيف نستقبله في حياتنا ونتحّد معه بكل لحظة، 
وهكذا تصبح حياتنا كلها صلاة. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2015)




----------



## happy angel (4 مارس 2015)

دعوت من ضيقي الرب فأستجابني صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي لأنك طرحتني في العمق في قلب البحار فأحاط بي نهر جازت
فوقي جميع تياراتك ولججك
فقلت قد طردت من أمام عينيك
ولكني اعود انظر الي هيكل قدسك قد اكتنفتني مياه الي النفس احاط بي غمر
التف عشب البحر برأسي نزلت الي اسافل الجبال مغاليق الارض علي الي الابد
ثم أصعدت من الوهد حياتي
أيها الرب الهي حين أعيت في نفسي ذكرت الرب
فجاءت اليك صلاتي الي هيكل قدسك
الذين يراعون أباطيل كاذبة يتركون نعمتهم
أما انا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك واوفي بما نذرته
للرب الخلاص -


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)

أشكرك يا أبي من أجل عنايتك بي رغم انشغالي عنك
 أشكرك يا إلهي على حمايتك لي من الاخطار والمصاعب
 أشكرك يا أبي على كل يوم جديد تعطيه لي كفرصه من أجل ان أحيا معك

​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 مارس 2015)

اشكرك يا رب على اليوم الى عدى بسلام و بسلمك ليلى و احلامى يا رب--
 اشوفك بكره مع يوم جديد بنعمتك يكون مغمور يا رب المجد


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (9 مارس 2015)

*يا يسوع المصلوب
يا شفيع القلوب
يا ماحي كل الذنوب
امنح سلامك ..
وخلص العالم من نار الحروب

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)

إمـلأنــي، ايـهـــا الــرب يـســـوع، بـالمـحـبّــة وبـالــرأفـــة
  بـالايـمــان وبـاللـطـــف، بـالـرجـــاء وبـالـتــواضــع
  بـالـفــرح وبـخُــلــق حـمـيـــد، بـالـنــور وبـالـطـهــارة
  بـالـيـقــيـــن وبـالــرزانــة، بـالاطـمـئـنــان وبـالـثّـقـــة
  بـالـحـقـيـقــة وبـالـتـفــهــم وبـالـحـكـمـة....
أيـّـدنـي لاســيـر فـي نــورك وحـقيـقـتــك.
لأنـك أنـت، ايها الرب يسـوع، الطريق والحق والحياة" ( يو 6: 14​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)

هبني يا رب ان اجعل نهاري هذا لتسبيحك وتمجيدك ،، 
هبني ان اصنع الحسنات في كل اعمالي 
في هذا اليوم بعيدا عن روح الحسد والنميمة والغيرة والبغض .... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2015)

صلاة تُتلى يومياً في زمن الصوم
  ربي وإلهي، يا محب البشر بارك صومي، ليكون مقبولاً
  ارتض ايام توبتي واخلق في قلبا نقيا يسكن فيه ثالوثك القدوس
  التفت الي وارحمني فإني عليك توكلت
  زدني من معرفتك ومرضاتك ولتكن مشيئتك نصيبي...
طهر نفسي وقدس جسدي
  أفرج من ضيقه ومن شدتي انتشلني
  أعطني ان التقيك في سر الغفران
  وأملا ساعاتي اعترافا برحمتك وشهادة لفرح انجيلك
  أنت الذي ترأف بضعفي وتصفح عن زلاتي بلا منة ولا إنقطاع
  أهلني ان اتقدس بجسد إبنك الطاهر واتنقى بدمه الغافر
  فأشترك في عرس حبه مع العذراء مريم
  وأشفى من برص خطيئتي ومن نزف شهوتي
  ومن غربتي عن كنيستي ومن تخلعي بأنانيتي ومن عماي بتكبري
  عفوك ربي.. كاللص المصلوب اناجيك
  أعطني النصيب من الصليب واذكرني في ملكوتك
  . آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2015)

اقبل ربي صلاتنا التي نرفعها اليك 
على نية شفاء جميع المرضى المتألمين..... 
اقبل ربي الامهم مع الامك على الصليب....
ساعدهم على حمل صليبهم من الاوجاع.... 
كن معهم يا رب ومع من يخدمونهم .... 
وانعم عليهم بالشفاء والصحة .... 
ولك المجد والشكر الى الابد....أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)

يارب امنحني الهدوء لقبول الاشياء 
التي لااستطيع ان اغيرها
والشجاعة لتغير الاشياء التي لااستطيع تغيرها 
والحكمة لمعرفة الفرق ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

ها قد اشرقت شمس يوم جديد 
 لــ نطلب من يسوع ونقول...
يا يسوع اشرق على بيوتنا بنورك 
واغمر عائلاتنا بدفئ حنانك ومحبتك 
وساعدنا ليكن نهارنا خالياً من الخطئية 
بحسب وصاياك ومشيئتك.....
 ...آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2015)

نشكرك يا ملكنا المتحنن ، 
لأنك منحتنا أن نعبر هذا اليوم بسلام . 
نسألك يارب جميع ما أخطأنا اليك في هذا اليوم 
إن كان بالفعل أو بالقول أو بالفكر أو بجميع الحواس ،
 فأصفح وأغفر لنا من أجل أسمك القدوس ، 
وأنعم لنا بليلة سالمة ،
 وبهذا النوم طاهرا من كل قلق ،
 وأرسل لنا ملاك السلامة ليحرسنا من كل شر .
اميييييين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2015)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (15 مارس 2015)

يارب القوات كن معنا .


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2015)

بإسم الآب والإبن والرّوح القدس، الإله الواحد, آمين
 أشكرك يا ربّ على هذا اليوم المُفعم بخيراتك،
  أشكرك على محبّتك لي وعنايتك بي وإهتمامك فيّ،
  نعم، فأنت هو الإله المحبّ البشر، 
أنت هو إله خلاصي، وقوّتي ومنقذي أنت
...
أضع أمامك يا ربّ ذاتي في ختام هذا اليوم المبارك، 
مسلّما لك جسدي ونفسي، عواطفي وأفكاري،
  فقدّسني يا ربّ بنعمتك وشكّلني على صورة إبنك 
وجدّد روحك في داخلي
احفظني من كّل شرّ وشرّير وتجربة، 
فلا أسقط بالظّلمات، وأحطني بملائكتك وقدّيسيك 
فلا أتزعزع أبدا، وهبني راحة قلب وفكر وضمير ومخيّلة،
 فأرقد أمام محضرك بسلام وأمان، 
وأمجّد إسمك في نومي ونهوضي،
 لك شكري وحبّي وحياتي، الآن وإلى الأبد،
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2015)

إجعل يا رب خطانا خطوة واحدة في المسير 
 وأيدينا يداً واحدة في العمل
 ونبضات قلوبنا واحدة في الخفقان 
 وفي داخلنا جميعاً ذات الشعور 
 وفي افكارنا توافقاً في الآراء ...
وفي آذاننا إصغاءً واحداً للإلهامات 
 وفي أعيننا ذوباناً فيصير لنا ذات النظرات 
 وعلى شفاهنا نطقاً واحداً لنطلب 
من الآب السماوي الرحمة والرأفة والحنان . 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (21 مارس 2015)

اشكرك ربي يسوع لرعايتك وحمايتك لي


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2015)

يارب اسمع صراخنا واوجاعنا وارحمنا​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (23 مارس 2015)

انا بس محتاج لصوتك ..حقيقي يا رب محتاجه صوتك


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2015)

حل الليل يا الهي الحبيب وانقضى النهار ،، 
ننحني بخشوع أمامك لنشكرك على نعمك ،،
 ومراحمك التي غمرتنا بها اليوم ،، 
انعم علينا بنوم هادئ ترافقنا الملائكة ،، 
واجعل نفوسنا تستقر في أحضانك الأبوية ،، 
وأعطنا يوماً جديداً مشرقاً بنور وجهك المضيء ... 
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2015)




----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2015)

*حبُّك يا مريم غايةُ المُنى

يا أُمَّ المعظَّم كوني أُمنَا

سلام، سلام، لك يا مريم

-ابنُك اوصاكِ بنا في الصليب

اعطانا اياكِ في شخصِ الحبيب

سلام، سلام، لك يا مريم

-كالام الحنونة بكِ نسعين

أظهري المعونة منكِ للبنين

سلام ، سلام، لكِ يا مريم*​
[YOUTUBE]Z20fd6QqO5Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2015)

*"لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ" (إنجيل لوقا 1: 30)*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2015)

* ختام الذكصولوجيات - للسيدة العذراء مريم 

كوني أنت ناظرة علينا
في المواضع العالية التي أنت
كائنة فيها يا سيدتنا كلنا
والدة الإله العذراء كل حين


إسألي الذي ولدته
مخلصنا الصالح أن يرفع عنا
هذه الأتعاب ويقرر لنا سلامه

السلام لك أيتها العذراء
الملكة الحقيقية الحقانية السلام
لفخر جنسنا لأنك ولدت لنا عمانوئيل

نسألك أذكرينا أيتها
العفيفة الأمينة لدى ربنا
يسوع المسيح ليغفر ​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2015)

*لحن للسيدة العذراء والرسل الشهداء يقال بعد السنكسار أو في التماجيد

باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس الثالوث المقدس المساوي.
مستحق مستحق مستحق
فلنجتمع نحن الشعب المحب الإله يسوع المسيح
مستحق مستحق مستحق
تاج ذهب. تاج فضة تاج من حجارة كريمة على رأس…
آمين آمين آمين
 هيللويا هلليلويا
هلليلويا المجد هو لإلهنا*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2015)

*
  ابصالية واطس ثالثة على تذاكية الأربعاء: ارتفعت على الأفكار الأرضية ايتها العذراء



    ارتفعت على الأفكار الأرضية ايتها العذراء كل الطغمات السمائية ينشدون طوبانياتك

    كل فرح كان لأجلك والطهارة والعزة لأنك أنت السماء الثانية الكائنة على الأرض
    غبريال المكرم أشار إليك ايتها البستان والعروسة المكرمة التي للخدر النقي
    داود الملك هو أيضا تكلم بكرامتك بالأكثر لأن الأب تطلع من السماء فلم يجد من يشبهك

    لأنه هو رجاؤنا والإه فهمنا أرسل وحيده أتي وتجسد منك.
    زكريا باتفاق مع الأنبياء محيي الإله تكلموا بكرامات لأجلك يا مدينة الله
    الله ملكنا ذو العزة ملأك من نوره كل ملوك الأرض يمشون بنورك
    أفرحي أيتها الملكة يا فرح جميع الشعوب جميع الأجيال بطوبونك
    حزقيال البار صرخ شاهدا قائلًا أني رأيت بابا ناحية المشرق التي هي انت أيتها العروسة.

    وأيضًا مع الملائكة يطوبونك قائلين لكل أيتها العذراء الطاهرة بغير فساد
    لوقا الإنجيلي أعلمنا بكرامتك لأنك أنت أم السيد ونحن جميعًا نعظمك
    مريم الحمامة الحسنة نمجدك في الأمم قائلين السلام للفردوس الناطق الذي للمسيح

    الطغمات السمائية جميعا ينشدون طوبانياتك لأنك ارتفعت على الأفكار أيتها العروسة التي بغير زواج

    داود الملك هو أيضا تكلم بزيادة عن طهارتك الآب قد صنعك والروح القدس اتي وحل عليك

    وقوة العلي تظللك يا مريم وكل طغمات العلاء يمجدونك بدالة
    الغير المدروك جسدوه والغير المنظور نظروه من قبل مريم لمسناه ونظرناه بأعيننا

    كل اسماء السمائيين والأرضيين جميعا معا يكرمونك أيتها السماء أم إله يعقوب.
    مرتفعة عن الكاروبيم ومكرمة عن الساراقيم أيتها الملكة أينة يواقيم
    الصخرة الثابتة الغير متزعزعة مباركة وكاملة يا من وجدت كل نعمة لأنك انت هي موضع غفران الخطايا أيتها المشتملة بكل مجد
    ابن الله المخوف قد افتقدنا برحمته وتجسد منك لأجل خلاصنا
    الله المستريح في قديسيه فلنطلب نحن إليه قائلين يا الله المتحنن
    اغفر لنا آثامنا وثبت الكنيسة ولنجد دالة في استعلانك الثاني
    انفس المؤمنين جميعا نيحهم أيها الحي في فردوس النعيم في كورة الأحياء
    يا ربنا يسوع المسيح اذكرني أنا الحقير لأجل امك العذراء الحمامة الحسنة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2015)

*
  إبصالة آدام لـ تذكار تكريس بيعة السيدة العذراء بالدير المحروق بجبل قسقام، 6 هاتور



    تعالوا فلنسبح قائلين من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    لأن كل معونة صارت للمؤمنين من قبل مريم والدة الإله لأنه صار لنا خلاصًا بالحقيقة من قبل مريم والدة الإله.

    السيد إلهنا خلص شعبه من قبل مريم والدة الإله. 
    اليوم يتعيد المؤمنون من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    حواء وآدم عادا إلى الفردوس من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    هوذا عمانوئيل صار جسدًا من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    يمين الرب صنعت القوة من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    يسوع ظهر في العالم من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    كحسب التدبير صار جسدًا من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    كل الشعوب تذكر اسم المسيح من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    فليكن فرح للأرثوذكسيين من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    الناس يتعجبون مع الملائكة من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    مبارك أنت يا رب أتيت إلى العالم بواسطة مريم والدة الإله.
    عظيمة هي الكرامة التي استحقيناها من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    الحمل الحقيقي خلص شعبه من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    افرحوا وتهللوا ايها الأرثوذكسيون من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    توجد رحمة للمسيحيين من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    نستحق أن نؤمن باسم المسيح من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    هوذا قد خلصنا الخالق من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    الذي خلقنا صار جسدًا من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    أكليل السمائين والشهداء من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    زينة قلوبنا فرح الشعوب من قبل مريم والدة الإله.
    طوباك أيتها المؤتمنة والمباركة أسألي الرب عنا ليعيننا.
    وأيضًا إذا ما اجتمعنا الخ.
*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2015)

* الراهب القمص بطرس البراموسي  

  العفة والطهارة في حياة السيدة العذراء والآباء الشهداء
    * القديسة  مريم العذراء":

        ا
    * حياة العفة والطهارة من أهم مقومات الحياة الروحية.. فهي التي تساعد الإنسان في جهاده الروحي وبناء حياته الروحية بناءً سليمًا، وعلى أساس صخري لا ينحل ولا ينهدم أمام عواصف الحياة وصدمات التجارب.

    * إن العفة تساعد الإنسان على تكوين علاقة قوية بين الإنسان والله عن طريق الصلاة.. وعلى عكس ذلك مَنْ يتهاون فيها تكون مُعطلًا قويًا في حياته وصلاته.. وذلك كما قال الأنبا موسى الأسود: "الذي يتهاون في عفة جسده يخجل في صلاته".

    وهذا ما يحدث بالفعل.. فالذي يسلك أي سلوكًا شاذًا أو منحرفًا لا يستطيع أن يقف للصلاة.. فكيف يقف أمام الله بهيكل مُنهدم ومُدنس وفاسد.. "أما تعلَمونَ أنَّكُمْ هيكلُ اللهِ، وروحُ اللهِ يَسكُنُ فيكُم؟ إنْ كانَ أحَدٌ يُفسِدُ هيكلَ اللهِ فسَيُفسِدُهُ اللهُ، لأنَّ هيكلَ اللهِ مُقَدَّسٌ الذي أنتُمْ هو" (1كو3: 16-17).

    هذه العفة تميزت بها السيدة العذراء مريم..

    وعاشت طوال حياتها بطهارة.

    * لقد عاشت السيدة العذراء مريم بتولًا طاهرة في بيت خطيبها يوسف النجار، وذلك رغم عقد الزواج الذي عقده ودوّنه لهم كهنة الهيكل.. فهي أمام الشريعة وأمام المجتمع متزوجة ليوسف النجار.

    * هي صبية في سن الثانية عشر من عمرها، وهو شيخًا يُقارب الستين من عمره.. فهي كانت بمثابة الابنة أو الحفيدة معه في بيته، وهو كان يرعاها ويعولها.. لذلك حينما جاء الملاك ليبشرها بحَبَلها للسيد المسيح قائلًا لها: "ها أنتِ ستَحبَلينَ وتلِدينَ ابنًا وتُسَمينَهُ يَسوعَ.... فقالَتْ مَريَمُ للمَلاكِ: كيفَ يكونُ هذا وأنا لستُ أعرِفُ رَجُلًا؟" (لو1: 31-34).

    هذا الموقف كان خطيرًا جدًا بالنسبة لها.. فهي تعرف نفسها جيدًا، وتعرف مدى حفاظها على نفسها وطهارتها.. فهي لم تقترب لرجل، ولم تسمح لأي رجل حتى يوسف نفسه أن يقترب إليها.. (فكيف يكون لها هذا؟)، ولم تطمئن لذلك إلاَّ حينما عرفت من الملاك أن هذا الحَبَل ليس من إنسان بل هو من الله.. "الرّوحُ القُدُسُ يَحِلُّ علَيكِ، وقوَّةُ العلى تُظَلّلُكِ" (لو1: 35).

    * وقد عاشت السيدة العذراء بتولًا طوال حياتها حتى بعد ولادتها للسيد المسيح لم تنجب أولادًا بعد أن ولدته الولادة المعجزية، وهذا هو إيماننا الأرثوذكسي السليم في دوام بتولية السيدة العذراء.. (بتول قبل الزواج، وقبل الحَبَل بالسيد المسيح، وبعد ولادتها للسيد المسيح).

    * فقد عاشت السيدة العذراء حياة البتولية والعفة طوال حياتها حتى فارقت الحياة إلى الحياة الأبدية.

    وأصبحت السيدة العذراء مَثلنا الأعلى..

    الذي نحتذي به في التمسك بحياة العفة والطهارة..

    رغم كل إغراءات العالم وشروره وانحرافاته.

    فالطهارة هي حياة تشبه حياة الملائكة.. لأن الله خلق الحيوان بجسد وغرائز بدون روح، وخلق الإنسان بجسد وروح، وخلق الملائكة أرواحًا نورانية.. فهذا المخلوق المتوسط وهو الإنسان إذا سَلَك حسب غرائزه الجسدية وأهوائه الشهوانية تحوّل إلى حيوان، وإذا سَلَك بالروح ولم ينغمس في شهوات الجسد صار ملاكًا وهو ما زال على الأرض.. وعن ذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الدرجي: "مَنْ غَلَبَ جسده فقد غَلَبَ طبيعته، ومَنْ غَلَبَ طبيعته فقد صار فوقها، ومَنْ صار فوق الطبيعة الإنسانية فقد شارك الطبيعة الملائكية".

    ويقول القديس كبريانوس الشهيد مُخاطبًا بعض العذارى: "لقد ابتدأتن الآن وأنتن في هذه الحياة أن تتمتعن بما سيكون لكّن في السماء بعد القيام لأنكن بحفظكن بكارتكن قد تشبهتن بالملائكة".

    ويقول الآب يوحنا كاسيان: "إنه لا توجد فضيلة تعادل تشبيه البشر بالملائكة مثل فضيلة العفة، لأن البشر يعيشون بواسطة العفة وهم في الجسد كمَنْ لا جسد لهم وكأنهم أرواح مجردة".

    والأكثر من ذلك.. أن هؤلاء البشر الذين يعيشون حياة العفة والطهارة، يكونون بدرجة أعلى من الملائكة، الذين ليس لهم أجساد تشتهي ضد أرواحهم.

    وهنا أوضح نقطة.. أنه يوجد فرق كبير بين البتولية والعزوبية.. فالبتولية تختلف اختلافًا كبيرًا عن العزوبية في أنها مكرسة ومخصصة من أجل الله فقط، فهي ثمرة حبه الكامل، لأنها تحمل معنى روحي أسمى من العزوبية ولها قيمة مقدسة.

    فالإنسان الذي كرّس بتوليته لله يختلف عن الإنسان الأعزب، الذي لم يتزوج لأنه لم يستحسن إمرأة ما في الزواج، أو أنه قد يرى أن العزوبية أكثر راحة من تحمّل المسئولية وتحمّل مسئولية زوجة وأولاد، أو أنه يريد أن يعيش مُتحررًا من الأعباء.. أو قد يكون إنسان ذو شخصية أنانية مُحبة لذاتها، فهو لا يريد أن يفيد أحدًا بل يريد أن يأخذ باستمرار، فيرفض رباط الزوجية والقيود.. (وذلك حسب تخيله الشخصي).

    والبعض قد يختارون العزوبية نتيجة صدمة معينة، فيمتنعون عن الزواج نهائيًا ليس حبًا في البتولية، ولكن رد فعل مُعاكس لهذه الصدمة، .. (في شخصية معينة.. كثرة فك الخطوبات.. عدم الصدق والصراحة من الطرف الآخر).

    وهنا أتذكر قول للقديس "جيروم" مُوجّه للأمهات التي ترفض أن تبقي ابنتها عذراء مثال السيدة العذراء: "لماذا تغتاظين وتئنين إذا بقيت ابنتك عذراء؟ هل تحزنين لأن ابنتك اختارت أن تكون زوجة للملك وليس للعبد؟ لقد جاءت عليك بامتيازات عظيمة.. لقد أصبحتي الآن حماة الرب".

    لذلك نجد أن الآباء القديسين والشهداء أحبوا هذه الحياة وفضلوها على كل شيء.. فنجد شهداء نالوا إكليل الشهادة من أجل حفاظهم على عفتهم، وتساوا في الاكليل مع مَنْ ناله من أجل حفاظهم على الإيمان والعقيدة.

    * القديسة "فبرونيا العذراء":

    عندما حدث أن "مروان بن محمد الأموي" عندما استغاث بالبشموريين لمقاومة الخراسانيين في القرن الثامن بعد الميلاد، أطلق لهم حرية النهب والسلب، فكان من ضمن ضحاياهم أحد أديرة العذارى في نواحي أخميم.

    وبينما كانوا ينهبونه رأوا راهبة صغيرة جميلة جدًا اسمها "فبرونيا"، جاءت من الشام، وترهبت في ذلك الدير، وكان لها ثلاثة سنوات.. فأخرجوها من الدير رغمًا عنها، وسبوها دون غيرها لجمالها.

    وبدأوا يتشاورون بخصوصها.. البعض يقول نقدمها هدية للخليفة، والبعض الآخر يريد أن يقترعوا فيما بينهم عليها.. وبينما هم يتباحثون رفعت هي قلبها إلى الملك الحقيقي الحافظ عهده ورحمته للذين يحبونه بكل قلبهم، وألقت بذاتها بين يدي الله تبارك اسمه.. تبكي وتطلب خلاصها من هؤلاء القوم الأشرار، وحفظها من الدنس ولو أدى ذلك إلى قتلها.

    وفي الحال فكرت في طريقة عجيبة للخلاص مما أحاط بها.. إذ طلبت مقابلة رئيسهم. ولما حضر أخبرته أنها ستقول له سرًا عظيمًا بشرط أن يتركوها فوعدها بذلك.

    فقالت له: إن أسلافنا كانوا حكماء واكتشفوا سرًا سلّموه لآبائنا، ولم يعرفه سواهم.. وهذا السر هو أنه يوجد زيت حينما تُتلى عليه الصلوات ونُدهن به لا نخاف الموت ولا السيف ونضمن الحياة.. ولقد عرفت أنا هذا، وأن التجربة والامتحان هما أعظم شاهد، وأنني مستعدة أن أدهن رقبتي وأنت تضربني بسيفك بكل قوتك لترى نتيجة ذلك، أو إن أردت تدهن أنت رقبتك وأضربك أنا!!

    فخاف هو على نفسه وقال لها: ادهني أنتِ رقبتك وأضربك أنا بسيفي، ففرحت هي جدًا لأنها كانت لا تخاف الموت بل تشتهيه أفضل من الحياة في الجسد مع الدنس.. إذ بذلك ستنال الحياة الأبدية، وطلبت منه أن تذهب إلى الكنيسة أولًا لتحضر الزيت وتُصلي، فسمح لها مع مراقبتها.

    فذهبت أمام صورة أمنا العذراء الطاهرة مريم، وصلّت بحرارة لكي يُعينها الله بشفاعتها على حفظ بتوليتها، ثم أحضرت من زيت القنديل ودهنت عنقها، وأعطته كمية من الزيت أيضًا، وقالت له: خذ من هذا الزيت، وها أنا قد دهنت رقبتي فاضربني بكل قوتك، وسترى النتيجة بنفسك.

    ففرح هو واستل سيفه وضرب عنقها بكل قوته، ففي الحال انفصلت رأسها عن جسدها وتدحرجت على الأرض.

    فذهب القائد والجند واندهشوا من شجاعة تلك العذراء ومحبتها للعفة، وندموا على ما فعلوا.. ثم تركوا كل ما كانوا قد سلبوه من الدير، ومضوا متأثرين لما حدث.


    وأمامنا القديسة "بوتامينا"، وكيف فضلت أن تُحرق بالنار، ولا تنزع ثيابها منها عند الحرق والعذاب.

   * القديسة "أربسيما العذراء":

    كيف طرحت الوالي على الأرض.. الذي كان يريد أن يفعل بها شيئًا دنسًا، والنتيجة أنه أمر بقلع عينها وقطع رأسها.

    * الشاب العفيف:

    والشاب العفيف الذي عندما ربطوه وقيدوه لكي تفعل معه إحدى الساقطات الخطية.. اتقدت فيه نار الوصية وحملته غيرته أن يهلك عضوًا واحدًا من جسده ولا يترك جسمه ونفسه للهلاك الأبدي، فقرض لسانه وبصقه في وجه تلك المرأة الشريرة بدماء كثيرة، وللحال وقع الرعب في قلبها وارتعدت من رجل الله القديس، متفكرة أنه مجنون، وسرعان ما هربت بخوف عظيم تجر أذيال الفضيحة.. وهرب هذا الشاب من فِعل خطية الزنا رغمًا عن إرادته.


    فها آباءنا الشهداء..

    قد تمثلوا بالسيدة العذراء أمنا كلنا في حفظ بتوليتهم..

    فالآن هيا بنا أيها الشباب..

    نتمثل بأمنا العذراء وآباءنا الشهداء والقديسين،

    في حفاظنا على عفة جسدنا وفكرنا،

    ونحيا في طهارة كاملة..

    رافضين كل مغريات العالم وشهواته الدنسة.

    ناظرين إلي السماء وما فيها..

    فالسماء ليس فيها شيئًا نجسًا..

    بل كل مَنْ يحيا فيها يحيا بطهارة وعفاف.

    طالبين معونة ربنا يسوع المسيح إلهنا الحنون..

    الذي له كل المجد والإكرام من الآن وإلى الأبد آمين.*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (28 مارس 2015)

*في ظل حمايتك نلتجئ يا مريم لا تردي طلبتنا عندما ندعوك


يا فخر البرايا يا خير الورى يا بحر العطايا في الدنيا جرى


يا باب السماء يا أمّ الفدا يا عين الرجاء يا نور الهدى


ارحمي عبيدًا باتوا مخلصين يبغون المزيد منك كل حين


يا أمّ الفادي يا أمّ الأنام ها نحن ننادي أعطنا السلام*


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2015)

*
    ابصالية واطس على تذاكية يوم الجمعة تقال في شهر كيهك المبارك: سألت أنا الرماد ان انطق بمجد العذراء



    سألت أنا الرماد ان انطق بمجد العذراء قائلًا مباركة انت في النساء ومبارك هو ثمرة بطنك

    كل أحد يا أحبائي يمجد القديسة مريم أم الله العذراء الغير دنسة
    لأنك انت هي والدة الإله أم النور الحقيقي لأنه قد أشرق لنا منك شمس البر
    السيد ملك الدهور. ولدته الملكة الحقيقة والشفاء تحت أجنحته لأنه هو الخالق
    من اجل هذا نعيد نحن بتسابيح نعظمه هو اخذ الذي لنا واعطانا الذي له
    سبع طغمات ايتها الهادئة يمجدونك ايتها السماء الجديدة مباركة أنت أكثر من السماء ومكرمة اكثر من الأرض

    فلنجتمع كل حين نمجدك أيتها المملوءة مجدًا لأنك مرتفعة عن كل الأفكار من يقدر ينطق بكرامتك

    هذه هي مدينة الملك صهيون أم المسيح لأنه ليس من يشبهك يا مريم العذراء
    وايضا مدينة اورشليم هي مريم والدة الإله لأن الذي على الكاروبيم اتي وتجسد منها

    الرب ذو الحكمة أحب العفيفة مباركة انت يا مريم ومبارك هو ثمرتك
    كل الشعوب والملوك يمجدون العروس مريم لأن عتيق الأيام خرج من أحشاءها
    مريم أبنه الأطهار والدة المسيح بالجسد اعطانا روح قدسه وهو اخذ جسدنا
    الأنبياء والأبرار جميعًا تكلموا من أجلك أيتها الملكة لأن نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات ارتفعت انت أكثر منهم

    ارتفعت أنت أيتها النقية المملوءة بركة انت هي فخر العذارى يا والدة الإله مريم
    عظيمة هي كرامة والدة الإله ام المسيح الغير مدروك مسك ثدييك وأعطيتيه اللبن في فمه

    ايتها العذارء في كل حين بستان البخور ينبوع الحياة لكل أحد اسألي المسيح في خطايانا

    أفرحي أيتها السماء الجديدة مريم شفاء أمراضنا لأن ثمرة بطنك أتي وخلص المسكونة

    ارتفعتي عن الكاروبيم أيتها الشفيعة الأمينة تكرمتي عن السارافيم يا مريم خلاص أدم أبينا

    نمجدك بفرح أيتها العذراء القديسة لأنك حملتي الغير محوي المسيح الغير مدروك

    ها نقول السلام لك أيتها السحابة حاملة المسيح لأنك أنت هي الصنارة العقلية التي تصيد المسيحيين

    الذي خلق سماء السماء تجسد من بطن الهادئة أنت منيرة أكثر من الشمس أنت يا باب المشرقي

    السلام للحمامة الحسنة السلام لأم الكلمة السلام لأم الخالق مخلصنا ابن الله
    كل الأنفس يا مالكنا أعطهم حظا ونصيبا في ملكوتك مع جميع القديسين بشفاعة العذراء

    يا مخلصنا أذكرني أنا الرماد نيقوديموس وأغفر لي خطاياي مع باقي المسيحيين



​*


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (29 مارس 2015)

اشكرك ربي والهي يسوع من اجل مراحمك الكتيره ومن اجل احساناتك
اممممين


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2015)

اذكر يا ربّ عبيدك الذين يمرّون في ظروف وأوقات الحرب
 وجميع الملاحقين, وكذلك جميع المأسورين .
 _اذكر يا ربّ عبيدك الذين تركوا بيوتهم 
ويعيشون في تعب وشقاء .
 _اذكر يا ربّ الفقراء والمشرّدين والمنفيين .
 _اذكر يا ربّ جميع الامم والشعوب وأسكنهم في أحضانك...
واسترهم تحت كنف وقايتك, 


واحفظهم من كل شر ومن كل حرب
 واجعل (بلادنا) الحبيبة على الدوام في أحضانك
 واسترها تحت كنف وقايتك, 


واحفظها من كل شرّ وكل حرب
اميييين






​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)

لاتتركني يارب
 فرُغم مَظهري الـقـٓـويّ 
 أنت تعلم أني ضعيف الداخل
 فـكن أنت يـارب القوة التي تملأ داخلي​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)

في ختام هذا النهار أسألك يا رب 
أن تعلمني كل يوم من جديد كيف أعيش الحب 
وكيف أحبك من كل قلبي وكل فكري وكل قوتي، 
وكيف أقدم ذاتي لك كل يوم من جديد 
وكيف أحب قريبي حبي لنفسي، بل كما أنت أحببتني .. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2015)

عندما تغلق ابواب الحياة امامك ؟ 
تذكر دائمآ ان ابواب السماء مفتوحة دائمآ امامك . 
الله دائمآ يسمع صلاة قلبك​


----------



## انت مهم (31 مارس 2015)

نشكرك ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع لانك اعطيتنا يوم جديد  وهذا بفضلك انت


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)

يا ملك الملوك... بالشوك كللّوك.
بالسياط جلدوك.... بالمسامير علقوك.
بالحربة طعنوك... مرّ الخلّ سقوك
 على خشبة صلبوك... من اجلي قتلوك
 فاغفر لي ربي واقبل توبتي ...
بحق كل نقطة دم سالت منك 
 واجعلني مستحق لفدائك وتضحياتك 
 واذكرني متى جئت في ملكوتك
 كما طلب منك اللص المصلوب عن يمينك​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2015)

يا من انرت سبل حياتنا 
 اعطنا ان نكون شموعا منيره
 في عتمات هذا العالم باسمك وبفعل نورك 
 انر عقولنا بنور الايمان فنشهد لحبك 
 يا نورا من نور 
 لك المجد الى ابد الابدين 
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2015)

إن مناظر هذه الآلام الجليلة لتمر أمام عيوننا،
​سرًا في أثر سر! لقد حمل وحده أحزاننا! 
إنها حقيقة خطيرة تغمر روحي، 
​فكما أن محبته غير المحدودة لا حد لها، 
كذلك لا حدود لأحزان نفسه البارة. 
إنه حزن عميق ينخز بقلوبنا 
ونحن نعرف ماذاقه من آلام ربنا المخلص 
الذي افتدانا بدمه الذكي 
 أسجد لآلامك أيها المسيح +++


​



​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2015)

أيها الرب الأعلى واله الرحمه 
 انت الذي تعمل معنا باستمرار الاشياء العظيمة والتي لا يمكن الوصول اليها , 
المدهشه والفاخرة والعديدة نمجدك يا من اعطيتنا النوم لنريح طبيعتنا الضعيفه...
ونزيل اثر العمل على اجسادنا المتعبة 
 نشكرك ياصاحب اعظم الرحمه لأنك لم تحطمنا مع خطايانا 
 ولكنك كثيراً ماتبدى حبك ابني البشر بالرغم من اننا كنا غارقين في خيبة الامل
 فاقمتنا ظلمة الفجر لنمجدك. نحن نتضرع إلى عظمتك الغير مدركه 
 لكي تنير عيون مداركنا وترفع عقولنا من عمق النوم فى الكسل افتح افواهنا 
 واملاها بتمجيدك حتى نكون قادرين ان نرنم ونرتل دون تشتت في الفكر 
 ونسبحك ايها الرب المعظم فى كل شيء الآب الابدي 
 مع ابنك الوحيد والروح القدس المحي
 الان وكل اوان والى دهر الداهرين 
 امين​


----------



## peace_86 (3 أبريل 2015)

*يا سيدي المسيح.. نرفع قلوبنا ونشكرك دائماً على محبتك الغير المشروطة والغير المتناهية..

نسبح بإسمك القدوس المبارك

شكراً يارب على تحملك لكل تلك الآلام التي آلامتك.. شكراً يارب لأنك تحبنا ليس لأننا مستحقين، بل لأنك أحببتنا يارب ونحن مملوئين بالخطايا والذنوب..

يتمجد إسمك إلى أبد الآبدين*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (3 أبريل 2015)

*يا رب
شكّلني كالفخار
واستخدمني كما تشاء
لمجد اسمك القدوس 

آمين*​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2015)

بسم الآب والأبـــــن والروح القدس 
      الإلــــه الواحــــد آميــــن 
      نشكركَ ياربنا يسوع المسيح
...
      لأنّـك كنــتَ معنــــا طيلة نهارنــا ..
منحتنـــا رزقنـا كفافنـــا اليوم 
      ورّتبــتَ امور حياتنــــا حسب رغبتكَ ومشيئتكَ ..
حفظتنـــا من الأخطار الظّاهـــرة والخفيّـة 
      حفظتنا مـن الشّـرّ والأشرار .. 
كنـتَ بلسـماً لأوجاعنـــا وآلامنــــا 
      ثبّت في بيوتنا الفضيلة والمحبّـة والسّـلام 
      نسـلّمُ ارواحنـــــــا لكَ يارب قبل ان ننـــــــــــــــام ..
آميــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2015)

لنبصر نور المسيح القائم ليملك ويتوج على القلوب 
المتعطشة الهائمة في بحر الحياة المتأججة، 
فأنت أيها المسيح من تعطي السلام..
 تعطي الحياة.. تعطي الفرح..
تعطي كل شيء لننعم بنورك البهي 
أيها المخلص لنسلك في الحياة طريق الخلاص.​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2015)

يـــــارب

اعــطـي الــنــجــاح لــكــل الــمــجــتــهــديــن
 والـراحـة لـكـل الـتـعـبـانـيـن
 والـفـرح لـكـل الـبـاكـــيـن
 والـفـرج لـكـل الــمــأسـوريــن
والـحـكـمـة لكل الـمـتـسـرعــيـن
 والـشـفـاء لـكـل الـمـتـألـمـيـن
 والـبـسـمـة لـكـل قـلـب حـزيـن
 وسـامـحـنـا وارحـمـنـا أجـمـعـيـن .
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (11 أبريل 2015)

ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع اشكرك لمحبتك وعنايتك وحفظك لنا طيلة هذه الايام...


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)

أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس .
أنى آتى اليك بكل همومى و كل ضيقاتى
 مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين 
( تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم )​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)

المجد لك يا رب المجد لك في هذا الصباح وفي كل أيام حياتنا الى الأبد. 
نسجد لك يا ربنا والهنا 
 نسجد لك يا مخلصنا وفادينا 
 نسجد لافتدائك لنا ...
نسجد لآلامك التي احتملتها من أجل كل منا، يا يسوعنا الحبيب هبنا سلامك، ولتحل علينا بركتك فلا يعود للخوف مكان في قلوبنا ولا للشك زاوية في عقولنا، ولا للاضطراب وجود في أفكارنا. هبنا ربنا الاستحقاق للمسك والنظر اليك اعطنا الحق للتقرب منك والعيش معك، باركنا يسوعنا وارضى عنا، فلتأت الينا ولتقم عندنا ليفرج همنا وتفك قيودنا عندها نحصل على الأمان التام فتكون حياتنا معك كشهد العسل،
 لا تتركنا، ابقى معنا، فنتمم بكل لحظات حياتنا كلامك قولا وفعلا وانر أذهاننا وعقولنا فنفهم كل ما تريدنا أن ندركه ولك منا يا ربنا والهنا ولأبيك المبارك ولروحك الحي القدوس السجود والشكران والتسبيح الآن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## سرجيوُس (11 أبريل 2015)

*من يقدر أن يشبع منك إذا أحبك بحق 
وعطش إلى نورك فيتقد فيه لهيب محبتك كالنار
 فى الغابة ليأكل الأفكار الخبيثة..*


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)

يارب .. 
طهرقلبي بدمك المقدس وساعدني كي احتفظ بقلب تائب 
خالي من الكره والمرارة ..
يارب اعطني قلبا مثل قلبك مملوء بالمحبة والتواضع والسلام 
ليكون قلبي اناء طاهرا مقدسا خاضعا لأرادتك امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)

أضيئوا الشموع... اركعوا...


ارفعوا قلوبكم للرب و صلوا...
لان الرب قريب لمن يدعوه...
و هو القادر ان يحفضنا برعايته...
امين 
​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (11 أبريل 2015)

*شكراً يارب لأنك أحببتنا دوماً.. ونحن خطاة أحببتنا*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (11 أبريل 2015)

*يا رب 
في هذه اللحظة
المس كل مريض
وانصر كل مظلوم
واشبع كل جائع
وحرّر كل أسير
لك كل المجد والتسبحة والاكرام .. آمين​*


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2015)




----------



## سرجيوُس (13 أبريل 2015)

_ياإبن الله يا من صعدت بنا إلى الآب 
__وقدمتنا أمامه كل حين فيك وبك,وأنت لنا شفيع وضامن 
__وضمين لتكميل خلاصنا إلى النهاية.أعطنا سر قيامتك وسر صعودك_
_ وسر نفخة روحك القدوس فينا لنستمع بقية أيام حياتنا ,يا ربى.فى حياة جديدة ,فى خليقة جديدة,ننسى ما فات,ننسى ما وراء ونمتد إلى_
_ ما هو قدام لعلنا نبلغ إلى قيامتك.نعم.يا ابن الله بِلِغنا إياها ,_
_بل قد بلغناها فيك وسوف نأخذ إستعلانها يوما بعد يوم._
_بارك يا ربى هذا اليوم ليكون لنا فيه غنى,وليكون لنا منه تسبحة_
_تدوم إلى الآبد ,مبارك اسمك من الآن وإلى الآبد.امين.
_​


----------



## انت مهم (13 أبريل 2015)

يا ربي يسوع
حرر اولادك من كل ربط الخطيه...حررهم من قيود ابليس


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2015)

يا رَبْ عَلمّنْي أنْ أحبّ النَاسْ كَما أحبّ نَفسْي
 وَعَلّمني أنْ أحَاسِبْ نَفسْي كَما أحَاسِبْ النَاسْ
 وَعَلّمنْي أنْ التسَامح هَو أكْبَر مَراتب القوّة
 وَأنّ حبّ الانتقام هَو أولْ مَظاهِر الضعْفَ.
يا رَبْ لا تدعني أصَاب بِالغرور إذا نَجَحْت وَلا باليأس إذا فْشلت...
بَل ذكّرني دائِـماً أن الفَشَل هَو التجَارب التي تسْـبِق النّجَاح​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2015)

ساعدني يا رب 


لكي أواجه كلِّ ما سيحمله لي هذا اليوم 
الحاضر بسلامٍ.
أعني أن أستسلم بكليتي لمشيئتك القدوسة. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2015)

يارب هَبْ لي نوماً سليماً ناجياً من قلق،
 وأَرسِل إليّ ملائكة السلام ليحرسوني. 
وإني أستودع نفسي بين يديك المقدستين
 في هذا الليل وفي كلّ أيّام حياتي. 
لك المجد إلى الأبد. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)

يايسوع سامحنى
 يايسوع ارحمنى
 يايسوع قوينئ
 يايسوع كن معى
 يايسوع اشفينئ...
 ... ...يايسوع نجحنى
 يايسوع اشفئ الامى
 يايسوع نجينئ من يد الاشرار
 يايسوع املانئ بروحك
 يايسوع علمنئ انسئ الاساءه​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2015)

أسألك يا رب 
 تقبل سؤل كل قلب
 يطلب منك و يتضرع بالدعاء  
 قلب حزين يطلب العزاء 
 قلب يطلب من الوجع الشفاء  ...
قلب يطلب الرحمة للراقدين الأحباء   
 قلب يطلب المعونة للأيتام و الغرباء 
 قلب يطلب الأمومة و بكل رجاء 
 استجب يا رب أنت نبع العطاء  
 و بيدك إلهي كل مفاتيح السماء 

 أرجوك الهي يا عالم مكنونات قلوبنا 
 أوهب وطني كل الخلاص و لمسة شفاء .​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2015)

يارب 
 اهدني برحمتك كل ما اطلبه منكَ لا بل اتوسلُ اليك 
 عطرني برحمتكَ واقبل خلاص نفسي 
بكَ لاني منكَ واليكَ وارحمني برحمتك يارب  
 امين +++​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2015)

مباركٌ أنت، أيّها المسيح، 
​يا من بك طلع النهار وزالت ظلمةُ الليل.
يا من ايقظتنا في هذا الصباح ووهبتنا نهاراً نفرح به
 نسألك أن تنير عقولَنا وقلوبَنا بنور محبتك 
وليكن لنا مطلعُ صباحِكَ فاتحةَ كلِّ خير.
فسدّد خطانا على سنّة مشوراتِكَ
​ولا تسمح للخطيئة بأن تستعبدَنا بل
 حرِّرنا من ظلمة الأميال وثبتنا في مقاصدنا
​وأنرنا في تصرفاتنا اليومَ...
وفي كلّ أيّام حياتِنا فنرتل مبتهجين، 
لك أيها المسيح ولأبيك وروحِك القدوس. آمين​​​

​​​

​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2015)

ها هو يومٌ جديد يشرق 
 بأشرق نورك المقدس وليكن 
  بركتاً على بيوتنا وعائلاتنا  
 واغمرنا بدفئ حنانك ومحبتكَ
 وساعدنا ليكن  يومنا خالياً من الخطيئة ...
بحسب مشيئتكَ انت يارب المجد 
 امين +++
احد مبارك على الجميع​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2015)

سر القربان المقدس هو حضور الرب يسوع الدائم في كنيسته
 وسط شعبه كما وعد ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2015)

يا قلب يسوع بيت الله و باب السماء ارحمنا​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2015)

يا رب ، لا تسمح للظلام ان يغلب النور.... 
لا تسمح للشر ان يغلب الخير... 
لا تسمح للحرب ان تغلب السلام .... 
لا تسمح للاشرار ان يغلبوا الابرار .... 
كن معنا يا الهنا وارحمنا... امين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2015)

اجعلني يا رب ان أنام بسلام !
اشكرك يا رب من اجل عطاياك الكثيرة ، 
اعطني يا الهي حياة الشكر وحياة التسليم ، 

علمني ان امجدك كل نهار في كل تصرفاتي 
وأفكاري ونومي وقيامتي ،  
اغفر لي ضعفي ياالهي اعني وزيد فهمي لحكمتك ... 
امين​


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 أبريل 2015)

فلنصلى شكر للرب على الصحة الجيدة والبيت الجميل,
فلنشكرالرب على الاسرة السعيدة وعلى الكنيسة الموجودة
فلنجعل صلاتنا من اجل الشكر..
فلنطلب من الرب يسوع ان يغفر خطايانا التى فعلناها ولنتفق معاه 
على بداية حسنة نكون فيها امناء مع الرب يسوع


----------



## انت مهم (24 أبريل 2015)

علمنا كيف نعيش بمحبه حقيقيه غير مزيفه
يااااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2015)

يا رب
 جُد علينا اليوم بحبك
 كما جُدت على كل محتاج
 لنشهد لك ولعطائك الذي بلا حدود
 كل المجد لاسمك القدوس...
والعزة والإكرام لموضع قدسك
 أعط البركة والنعمة
 واجعل العالم يشهد ويعرف
 لا إله سواك ولا متحنن غيرك
 ثبتنا في حبك وازرع هذا الحب فينا
 لنكمل رسالتك ونكون لك بنين صالحين آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2015)




----------



## سرجيوُس (27 أبريل 2015)

قدس يا رب هذا اليوم
وأجعله من تِعداد الأيام المُباركة فى حياتى


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2015)

ﻳﺎ ﺭﺑﻲ ﻭﺇﻟﻬﻲ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻚ ﻗﺪ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺃﺗﻮﺳﻞ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ
 ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﻌﻄﻲ ﺟﺴﺪﻱ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺗﻔﻊ
 ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﻤﻠﻮﺀً ﺑﻤﺤﺒﺘﻚ . ﻋﻠﻤﻨﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 ﺑﺄﻥ ﺃﻭﺩﻋﻚ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺃﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺭﺃﻓﺘﻚ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﻟﻜﻲ
 ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺣﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺣﻴﺔ. ﻭﻻ ﺗﺪﻉ ﻧﻮﻣﻲ ﺃﻥ...
ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺯﺍﺋﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﺯﻡ ﺑﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺟﺎﻉ ﻗﻮﺍﻱ ﻟﻜﻲ
 ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺃﻫﻼً ﻟﺨﺪﻣﺘﻚ. ﻟﺘﻜﻦ ﺇﺭﺍﺩﺗﻚ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺤﻔﻈﻨﻲ ﻧﻘﻴﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺟﺴﺪﻱ
 ﻭﺭﻭﺣﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﻴﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻄﺎﺭ ﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﺆﻭﻝ ﻧﻮﻣﻲ
 ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﺪ ﺍﺳﻤﻚ الابدي أمين​


----------



## انت مهم (28 أبريل 2015)

علمني ربي ان اصلي
وان اخضع لمشيئتك
واسامح
واحب
واتغير
وانسى كل شي في هذا العالم...


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2015)

اللهم التفت الى معونتى يا رب اسرع و اعنا 
 استجب يا رب لصلوات 
 لان لك المجد و القوة من الآن و الى الابد امين
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2015)

يـا يســــوع مـــد ايـدك غيــر قلــوب بقــت اقســى مـن الـحـجــــر
 داوي جـــراح و امســـح دمــــــوع جـرحـت عيــــون كــل الـبـشــــر
 كـل الامنـا سببهـا بعـدنـا عنـك كـل جراحنـا عشـان محرومين منك
 يسوع .. يســـــوع اسمـــع صرخـــة قلوبنــــا اولادك محتــاجنلك​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2015)

يارب أعطني روح التواضع حتى لا أكسر في حياتي 
وجسدي وروحي أو في نفسي تكبرها .
يارب كن رحوما خلص نفسي من كل خطيئة 
أدخل قلبي لأكون كزهرة القطن متواضعة .
أشفي قلبي لأكون ضعيفة أمام قوتك وحكمتك 
وأفتخر بيسوع على رجاء المشاركة 
في مجدك العلي امين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2015)

يا رب تقبل منا في هذه الساعة طلباتنا وسهل حياتنا 
إلى العمل بوصاياك: قدس أرواحنا، طهر أجسادنا 
قوم أفكارنا نقِّ نياتنا نجنا من كل حزن وشر ووجع 
.أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2015)

با رب أنت تسمعني وتراني وترعاني, 
إفتح لي يداك واحضني أعرف انك لن تتركني 
إنشلني من شدّتي أنت قوّتي يا رب فلتكن مشيئتك ....... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2015)




----------



## سرجيوُس (7 مايو 2015)

يا رب أنت تعرف ما بداخل كل إنسان
أنت قادر أن تزيل اى اثار للخطية من القلب
يا روح الله أملى القلوب بك


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2015)

يا ملك المجد , 
يا من بآلامك أوصلتنا إلى السماء 
ازرع في قلوبنا روح المحبة كي نصل إلى السلام...... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)

عند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام 
ولا تحسب علينا يا ربّ هفواتِنا، أعطنا ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً
 ويقظة نشيطة وصباحاً يبشرُ بالأفراح، بشفاعة أمك مريم، 
أمِّ المحبة لنُصعد لك المجد الآن وإلى الأبد. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2015)

♡†♡ صلاة قبل النوم  ♡†♡ 

 +  أختم يا رب نهاري بشكرك كما افتتحته بتسبيحك †
 + بارك بالخير كل أعمال حياتي †
 + لتكن يا رب خدمتنا لرضاك و صلاتنا لحمدك و حياتنا لمجدك †...
 + اجعل يا رب حبك في نفوسنا و نورك في ضمائرنا و سلامك في قلوبنا †
 + و مع غياب شمس هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب †
 + و عند رقادنا في هذا الليل ارمقنا بعين لا تنام †
 + ولا تحسب علينا الهي هفواتنا †
 + أعطنا يا رب ليلاً هادئاً و نوماً هنياً و يقظة نشيطة بقربك †
 + و صباحاً يبشِّر بالأفراح من لدن خيراتك †
 + بشفاعة الحنونة سيدة السلام و دائمة النعمة ، آمين ♡†♡​


----------



## happy angel (12 مايو 2015)

ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك و مثل كثرة رأفتك


----------



## كلدانية (12 مايو 2015)

ﻳﺎ ﺭﺑﻲ ﻭﺇﻟﻬﻲ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻚ ﻗﺪ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺃﺗﻮﺳﻞ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ
 ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﻌﻄﻲ ﺟﺴﺪﻱ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺗﻔﻊ
 ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﻤﻠﻮﺀً ﺑﻤﺤﺒﺘﻚ . ﻋﻠﻤﻨﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 ﺑﺄﻥ ﺃﻭﺩﻋﻚ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺃﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺭﺃﻓﺘﻚ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﻟﻜﻲ
 ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺣﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺣﻴﺔ. ﻭﻻ ﺗﺪﻉ ﻧﻮﻣﻲ ﺃﻥ...
ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺯﺍﺋﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﺯﻡ ﺑﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺟﺎﻉ ﻗﻮﺍﻱ ﻟﻜﻲ
 ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺃﻫﻼً ﻟﺨﺪﻣﺘﻚ. ﻟﺘﻜﻦ ﺇﺭﺍﺩﺗﻚ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺤﻔﻈﻨﻲ ﻧﻘﻴﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺟﺴﺪﻱ
 ﻭﺭﻭﺣﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﻴﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻄﺎﺭ ﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﺆﻭﻝ ﻧﻮﻣﻲ
 ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﺪ ﺍﺳﻤﻚ الابدي أمين​


----------



## happy angel (13 مايو 2015)

مبارك انت يارب .. علمني عدلك
مبارك انت يارب ..فهمني حقوقك
مبارك انت يارب .. انرلي برك


----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2015)

♡✞♡ دعــــــــاء مــــــــن القلـــــــــــــب ♡✞♡

مع أول خيوط الشمس نبدأ صلاتنا ،،، ومع النسمات نرسل تحياتنا ،،، 
فيا رب استجب لنا واحمي عائلاتنا ،،، ورافقنا في يومنا وحقق أمنياتنا ،،، 
ما أجمل أن يكون لنا صديق ،،، يا رب لا تترك أحداً وحيداً في الطريق ،،، 
كن أنت لنا في حياتنا الرفيق ،،، وساعدنا في وقت الشدة والضيق ،،، آميـــــــن ...
​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)

متى ما سعيت للقرب منك وجدت قلبكَ يحتظنني 
فتغمرني دموع الفرح لأَنِّي ما عشت يوماً وحيدةً 
إنما كان قلبكَ دائماً يواسيني. 
_&#55357;&#56911;_أُحِبُكَ يا إلَهي​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2015)

كل مشقة تمر فيها ستجد يسوع يرافقك
 ويسير بجوارك ويشجعك ويعينك عليها
 يا رب ارشدنا اليك ونوّر دروبنا 
 وباركنا كل أيام حياتنا​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2015)

لا تخفْ فالرّبّ يراقب أيّام حياتك
 متصفّحٌ كلّ لحظات صلاتك
 مستمعٌ لحزن ألمك وشدّة أنّاتك
 فصلِّ اليه ليشدّكَ من ضيقاتك 
 لأنّه يدبّر لك جميع احتياجاتك
 عليك أن تتحلّى بالصّبر ، 
و لا تستعجل لتنهداتك
 ثقْ أنّ الرّبّ مدبّر حياتك​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)

الـمـجـد لـلآب و الإبـن و الـروح الـقدس †
ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺢ ﺇﻟﻬﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ،
 اجعل قلوبنا نقية مثل قلبك لنغفر و نسامح 
 و املئ نفوسنا طمأنينة .. 
امنحنا و امنح وطننا السلام .. يا ملك السلام...
ما دامَ لنا في السماء آبٌ يحمينا 
  فلا يوجد على الأرض من يقدر أن يؤذينا 
  لنردد في كل يوم و بكل يقين . 
يا رب .. اوهبني من خيرك و لا تحوجني لغيرك . 
† آمين †​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)

وحدك انت يا ربي .... عارف ما في قلبي.... 
فلا تتركه غارقا" في الاحزان....
املأه حبا" وفرحا" وحنان....
قلبي يا رب من الامه تعبان.....
ومعك يرتاح من قسوة الزمان.... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)

اني أختُم، يا ربّ نهاري بشكركَ، كما افتتحتُهُ بتسبيحِكَ
 فاختم بالخير كلّ أعمال حياتي
 لتكن يا ربّ، خدمتُنا لرضاك
 وصلاتُنا لحمدك
 وحياتُنا لمجدك...
أحِلَّ، يا ربّ،
 حُبك في نفوسنا ونورَك في ضمائرنا
 وسلامَك في قلوبنا
 ومع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب
 وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام
 ولا تحسب علينا، يا ربّ، هفواتِنا
 أعطنا ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً ويقظة نشيطة
 وصباحاً يبشرُ بالأفراح
 بشفاعة أمك مريم، فرح البيعة وأمِّ المحبة
 ونُصعد لك المجد الآن والى الأبد. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)

صلاة قبل النوم
 لننام بسلام
 أيها الرب إلهي، أشكرك
 لأنني أنهيت نهاراً جديداً في حياتي...
وفي آخره أشكرك لاني تعطي الراحة للجسد والنفس.
كانت يدك معي وكنت تحرسني وتحميني.
إغفر أوقات ضعف ايماني واغفر لي 
كل ظلم قمت به وبخاصة تجاه اخوتي.
اجعلني انام بسلام
 واحمني من شر الظلمات.
اسلم لك ذاتي واحبائي وعائلتي.
ليكن اسمك مباركاً
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2015)

نصلي من اجل اعدائنا ... 
كما علّمتنا يا رب ! أظهِر لهم نورك ،
 وأرِهم حقّك ... واغفر لهم !!​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2015)




----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2015)

ايها الرب الاله الذى تألم مجربا نصلى اليك ان تعين المجربين، ناظراً اليهم بعين الرحمة والرأفة والمحبة.
انت عالم بضعف البشر وليس مولود أمرأة يتزكى أمامك.
انظر يا الله الى ضعفنا ومذلتنا ولا تعاملنا كحسب خطايانا بل برحمتك الغزيرة يا محب البشر الصالح، هب عبيدك المتألمين والحزانى صبراً وتعزية.
كن عونا لهم يا عون من لا عون له، أعط عبيدك صبرا وعزاءا ونعمة وخلاصا وفرحا ورجاء. آميين


----------



## Maran+atha (11 يونيو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ايها الرب الاله الذى تألم مجربا نصلى اليك ان تعين المجربين، ناظراً اليهم بعين الرحمة والرأفة والمحبة.
> انت عالم بضعف البشر وليس مولود أمرأة يتزكى أمامك.
> انظر يا الله الى ضعفنا ومذلتنا ولا تعاملنا كحسب خطايانا بل برحمتك الغزيرة يا محب البشر الصالح، هب عبيدك المتألمين والحزانى صبراً وتعزية.
> كن عونا لهم يا عون من لا عون له، أعط عبيدك صبرا وعزاءا ونعمة وخلاصا وفرحا ورجاء. آميين



 آمين آمين آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2015)

يا يسوع
 نصلي اليك في هذا المساء ، 
 ونطلب منك ان تسهل أمـور جميع الناس
 بـارك بيوتهم .. ربي أطفالهم .. أشفي مرضاهم
أحفـظ الحاضرين وأرجع بالسلامة الغائبين...
وأرح بال وقلـوب جميع المؤمنين بـك ، أمين







​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2015)

امجدك يا الهي.. لأنك تحرسني وتنجيني 
فماذا اقدم لك لأجل ما صنعته لي من إحسانات،
 لن أتوقف عن تمجيدك كل ايام حياتي يا خالقي وحارسي.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (14 يونيو 2015)

*أيها الآله السماوي الأزلي..

شكراً لأنك تسمع صلاتي في كل حين...*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2015)

الصلاة بروح منكسره تصنع المعجزات 
 صلى لأجل مَنْ ناله خيرات، واطلب له المزيد 
  صلى من أجل أن تتغير طبيعتك.
...
 في سَيْرِكَ في الشارع وتحت كل منزل لك فيه إنسان تعرفه صَلّى له،
 إن كنت تحبه أو لا تحبه. واطلب له البركة والصحة له ولعائلته
​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2015)

الهي ..
يا رجاء لمن ليس لهم رجاء 


و يا معين لمن ليس لهم معين غيرك 
 تحنن على وطننا ليعود السلام و الآمان لقلوبنا
 و إلى ربوع بلادنا و العالم أجمع .  
 حوِّل  يا رب ألمنا و همنا إلى فرح 
و راحة بال بقلوب يغمرها السلام ، آمين .







​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2015)

أبــــــــدأ يومـــــــي بالشكر لك يـــــــــــارب 
إحفظني يا رب من كل سوء 
ومن كل شر يحيط بي إرشدني لما هو أصلح لي ,
فمعك أبداً لا أضل الطريق 
فأنـــــــت شمس حياتــــــــــي التــــــــــــي لا تغــــــيب
 آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2015)

أشكرك يا رب علي كل شئء 
أملى فيك انت يا رب إكيد هتطمنى 
أرجوك يا رب انت عالم بكل شئء


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)

اجعلني يا رب ان أنام بسلام !
اشكرك يا رب من اجل عطاياك الكثيرة ، 
اعطني يا الهي حياة
 الشكر وحياة التسليم ، 
علمني ان امجدك كل نهار 
في كل تصرفاتي وأفكاري ونومي وقيامتي ، 
اغفر لي ضعفي ياالهي اعني وزيد فهمي لحكمتك ...
 امين.


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)

مـادمـت يـاربـي تـرى تـعـبـي ، 
فـهـذا يـكفيـنـي. أنـت يا ضـابـط الـكـل ، 
الـذي تـحـفـظ الـعـدل عـلـى الأرض ، 
وأنـت مـريـح الـمـتـعـبــيــن ، 
تـحـمـل أوجـاعـنـا وآلامـنـا. لـسـت أشغـل نـفـسـي
 مـطـلـقــاً بـمـشاكـلـي ، إنـمـا أتـركـهـا فـي يـديـك. 
ومـعـك لا أريـد شـيـئـاً علـى الأرض
اميييين







​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (19 يونيو 2015)

*يارب يا يسوع المسيح..

سامحنا على كل خطايانا.. لا تفصلنا عنك

إعطنا يارب البركة لتمجيد إسمك في كل حين.*


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2015)

املأ يا رب قلوبنا بالحب .... 
ولا تترك فيها مكانا" لغير الحب.... 
فالحياة قصيرة فلنعيشها بحب ....
 وننشر السعادة من حولنا.... 
ونحيا بسلام في بيوتنا... 
ونفرح معك يا ربنا والهنا الفرح السماوي الحقيقي .... 
لك المجد الى الابد....
أمين.


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2015)

يا يسوع يا كلمة الله ،، يا نصرة المظلومين ،، 
يا فرح المقهورين ،، يا مريح المعذبين ،، 
يا رحمةً وخلاصاً لليائسين ،، نصلي اليك من اعماق قلوبنا ،،
 كي تلقي برحمتك علينا وتمنح بيمينك السلام لأرضنا لتملأها المحبة والتعايش والسلام ...... آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (20 يونيو 2015)

*كن معنا يارب... وخلص أهلي*


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)

يارب ارحم شعبك ولا تهمل تضرعاتهم 
وابعد عنا كل ما يضرنا 
 وبارك عائلاتنا واعمالنا ولك المجد والشكر الى الابد ..
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)

مهما زادت احمالي ربي عليك انت اتكالي

 اتكالي عليك وثقتي وامالي وحلمي فيك وبيك يا سيدي العظيم
 انا راكع ركوع امامك يايسوع خلصنا من صعوبات 
وكن معنا بوقت ضيق وشدائد 
يامسكن في قلوبنا ارحم شعبك االمسكين 
  استجب لنا صلاوتنا امين يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2015)

​
 يارب اقبـــــــــل منا في هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا
 سهــــــــل حياتنا و ارشــــــدنا الي العمل بوصاياك
 قـــــــــدس ارواحنا ، طــــــــهر اجسامنا
 قـــــــــوم افكارنا ، نـــــــق نياتنا ،
 اشـــــفي امراضنا واغفــــــــر خطايانا...
ونجنــــــــــا من كل حزن ردئ ووجع قلب .. 
امين
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2015)

إلهى ...
يا من تداوى الجروح و تمسح الدموع
 إليك التجأ و عندك وحدك الينبوع
 فيك الكفايه فيك الرجاء فيك الرجوع
 فأنت سيدى و ربى .. رب المجد يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2015)

راعيا" انت يا ربي يسوع 
 تشبعني بحبك لما أجوع 
 ترويني حنان من الينبوع 
 ترد نفسي من بين الربوع 
 تهديني لسبلك في خشوع    ...
تدافع عني وتكون لي دروع   
 تملأني فرح في وادي الدموع


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2015)




----------



## Maran+atha (25 يونيو 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> ​


 
آمين

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2015)

أهلنا أيها الرب الإله العظيم لصباحك الذي لا يزول
 ونورك الذي لا يُظلم، وملوكتك الذي لا ينقضي
 في شركة جميع الأبرار والصديقين 
الذين عملوا في كرمك من الصباح إلى المساء
 نرفع لك المجد يا مسيح الله المشبع الخليقة الجديدة بدسم نعمتك،
 مع أبيك الصالح وروحك القدوس الذي يسكننا معلناً مجدك لنا.
مجداً للثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد آمين


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)

صلاة ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻣﻌﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺏ ﻟﺄﻱ ﺿﻴﻘﺔ .. 
ﺻﻠﻲ ﺑﺄﻳﻤﺎﻥ ﻭﺧﺸﻮﻉ ﻭﻣﺤﺒﻪ ﻭﺭﺟﺎﺀ ﻭﺭﺩﺩ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﻠﺎﺓ
" ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺏ ﻳﺴﻮﻉ . ﺃﺗﻲ ﺃﻟﻴﻚ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﺎ . 
ﺍﻧﺎ ﻧﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻂﺎﻳﺎﻱ . ﻭﺃﺗﻮﺏ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ . 
ﺃﺭﺟﻮﻙ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻐﻔﺮ ﻟﻲ . ﺑﺄﺳﻤﻚ ﺃﻏﻔﺮ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻟﻠﺄﺧﺮﻳﻦ 
ﻛل ﻣﺎ ﺍﺧﻂﺄﻭﺍ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ. . 
ﺃﻋﻂﻴﻚ ﺫﺍﺗﻲ ﻛﻠﻬﺎ ﺭﺑﻲ ﻳﺴﻮﻉ .ﺍﻟﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺎﺑﺪ . 
ﺃﺩﻋﻮﻙ ﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﻳﺎﻳﺴﻮﻉ . 
ﺃﻗﺒﻞ ﺑﻚ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ.ﻭﺍﻟﺎﻫﺎ ﻭﻣﺨﻠﺼﺎ . 
ﺃﺷﻔﻨﻲ .ﻏﻴﺮﻧﻲ. ﻗﻮﻳﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺟﺴﺪﻱ ﻭﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻭﺭﻭﺣﻲ 
 ﺗﻌﺎﻝ ﺍﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺭﺏ ﻳﺴﻮﻉ . ﻏﻂﻨﻲ ﺑﺪﻣﻚ ﺍﻟﺜﻤﻴﻦ . 
ﻭﺍﻣﻠﺄﻧﻲ ﺑﺮﻭﺣﻚ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻭﺱ... . 
ﺃﺣﺒﻚ ﺭﺑﻲ ﻳﺴﻮﻉ . ﻭﺳﻮﻑ ﺍﺗﺒﻌﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ 
  ﺃﻣﻴﻦ +
ﺻﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﺄﺟﻠﻲ​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)

يا من فديت نفسكَ من اجلنا ، كن معنا يا يسوع 
 وارحمنا برحمتك ، بحق تلك الالم التي فديتها من اجلنا .​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)

لنصلّي من أجل السلام..
يا يسوع، يا ربّنا ومخلصنا، يا ملك السلام، 
 اسكب عليّنا روحك القدوس، روح السلام.
امنحنا السلام مع ذاتنا، السلام في عائلاتنا ، 
السلام في حياتنا اليومية
 اعط السلام لكل الشعوب ، السلام بين كل البشر ، 
السلام في العالم. نسألك يا ربّ.. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2015)

طلب منا يسوع ان نصلي كل حين
 ووعدنا ان كل ما تطلبونه بالصلاة مؤمنين تنالوه
 واوصانا بولس الرسول ان نصلي بعضنا لاجل بعض
 باسمك يارب نطلب أن تشفي جميع المرضى
 انت ملجأنا وقوتنا وسندنا في فرحنا وحزننا وألمنا ومرضنا ...
حبيبي يسوع  انت القادر على كل شئ 
 مد يدك والمس المرضى وافتقدهم برحمتك 
 انت الطبيب الحقيقي لنفوسنا واجسادنا
 انت هو امس واليوم والى الابد
 يا رب أرحمنا برحمتك وعطفك اللامحدودين
 ولك الشكر وكل المجد إلى الأبد يا رب .. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)

يا رب  يا عظيم يا خالق السما واﻻرض 
يا قادر على كل شيء سلمتك امري
 لتكن مشيءتك يا يسوع بكل شيء 
يدك قبل يدي مبارك اسمك ايها الرب العظيم!
اميييييين


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2015)

يارب إن نفوسنا مضطربة 
و قلوبنا تخفق وجعاً و مرارةً ، 
يا الله أفض نعمك و بركاتك علينا ، 
إنتشلنا من هذه الحالة امين


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)

ايها المسيح النور الحقيقي الذي ينير ويقدس كل انسان 
 فليرتسم علينا نور وجهك، 
 سدد خطواتنا الى العمل بوصاياك
 تعال ايها الرب يسوع ، الهي و صخرتي ...
فإن هذا بالضبط ما احتاج اليه ..
اجعل ملكوتك ياتي داخلي
 سُد علي و كن ملكي و سيدا على حياتي 
 اضبط حياتي و اجعلني مطيعا لمشيئتك لا مشيئتي
 قوم طُرقي المعوجة لتصبح طرقا مستقيمة ترضي صلاحك 
 دع روحك القدوس يأتي و يملأني بالقوة ، و الفرح 
 لاغلب ضعفاتي و انتصر عليها 
و لأحيا لا تحت الظروف مقهوراً معذباً ،
 بل فوقها منتصراً مرنما
 لأنك انت وحدك القادر ان تعطيني أكثر جداً مما أطلب أو افتكر​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2015)

اجعلني يارب أن أنام بسلام!
أشكرك يا رب من أجل عطاياك الكثيرة
 اعطني يا الهي حياة الشكر وحياة التسليم
 علمني ان امجدك كل نهار 
في كل تصرفاتي وافكاري ونومي وقيامي
 اغفر لي ضعفي يا الهي اعني وزيد فهمي لحكمتك . 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2015)




----------



## soul & life (7 يوليو 2015)

أعطنا أن نحبك، نحبك، نحبك يارب ولو أننا غير أهل لهذا الحب وغير أكفاء، ولكن من ذا الذي هو كفؤ من ذاته ياربي؟ كفايتنا منك.
أعطنا الكفاية منك، أن ندخل في هذا الطريق السري باسم الروح وباسم يسوع حتي نتعلم الحب، يارب، الحب الذي في الخفاء، نمارسه من كل كياننا الإنساني، بكل فكرنا وقلبنا ونفسنا وقدرتنا، من كل العاطفة، من كل الإرادة، من كل التصميم، من كل العافية.

الأب متي المسكين


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 يوليو 2015)

يا إلهى؛ أنظر إلى ضعف طبيعتى وارسل نعمتك لتساعدنى حتى يتمجد إسمك فى داخلى


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2015)

قد يبدو الامر عندي مُستحيل
 عن حل أبحث دون دليل
 يبقى قلبي صابرًا لن يعود حائرًا
 لا أضعف ربّي لأنني
 اؤمن بأنك ربٌ قدير ... 
عندك لا يوجد أمرٌ مستحيل​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2015)

أعطنـــي يــا سيـــدي .. أن أحيـــا مـعــك .. فــي صـــلاه دائـمــه .. 
أردد أسـمــك طــوال الليـــل والنهـــار .. 
فأسـمــك يــا ربــي فـــرح فــي ونصــره فــي حيـاتــنا 
وحـفـظ لطرقنـــا .. لك كـــل الشكـــر يــا إلـهــي .​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2015)

ﻳﺎ ﺭﺑﻲ ﻭﺇﻟﻬﻲ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻚ ﻗﺪ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺃﺗﻮﺳﻞ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ
ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﻌﻄﻲ ﺟﺴﺪﻱ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺗﻔﻊ
 ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﻤﻠﻮﺀً ﺑﻤﺤﺒﺘﻚ . ﻋﻠﻤﻨﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 ﺑﺄﻥ ﺃﻭﺩﻋﻚ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺃﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺭﺃﻓﺘﻚ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﻟﻜﻲ
 ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺣﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺣﻴﺔ. ﻭﻻ ﺗﺪﻉ ﻧﻮﻣﻲ ﺃﻥ...
ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺯﺍﺋﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﺯﻡ ﺑﻞ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺮﺟﺎﻉ ﻗﻮﺍﻱ ﻟﻜﻲ
 ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺃﻫﻼً ﻟﺨﺪﻣﺘﻚ. ﻟﺘﻜﻦ ﺇﺭﺍﺩﺗﻚ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺤﻔﻈﻨﻲ ﻧﻘﻴﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺟﺴﺪﻱ
 ﻭﺭﻭﺣﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﻴﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻭﺍﻷﺧﻄﺎﺭ ﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﺆﻭﻝ ﻧﻮﻣﻲ
 ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﺠﺪ ﺍﺳﻤﻚ .
ﻭﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺭ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻤﺾ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻛﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺃﺧﻄﺄﺕ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ ﺑﻄﺮﻕ
 ﻋﺪﻳﺪﺓ , ﺃﺗﻀﺮﺡ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻃﻰﺀ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺪﻓﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺧﻄﺎﻳﺎﻱ
 ﺣﺴﺐ ﺭﺣﻤﺘﻚ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻚ ﺗﺨﻔﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺗﺤﺖ ﻇﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ . ﺃﺭﻓﻊ
 ﺻﻼﺗﻲ ﺑﻮﺍﺳﻄﺔ ﻳﺴﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻴﺢ ﻣﺨﻠﺼﻲ. ﺁﻣﻴﻦ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2015)

​​​أنظر الى يسوع دائماً امامك... 
ولا تنظر ابداً الى مياه العالم ...تحت أقدامك
 لان عندما نظر بطرس ليسوع صدق كلامه... 
مشى على الماء ...
و لكن عندما نظر الى مياه العالم تحت اقدامه ... 
غرق فى الماء

 فلا تنظر إلى 
 مخاوفك ...
مرضك...
ضيقك...
مشاكلك...
لانك ستضعف...ستخاف
 ولكن أنظر اليه ...
ثبت نظرك عليه...
و إرمى ضعفك و حملك عليه
 هو ينادي ويقول: ثقوا لا تخافوا!!!​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2015)

بكل ضيق يا رب...رحمتك تناديني...
بكل حزن يا رب...رجاؤك يواسيني...
بكل الم يلم بنا يا فادينا، فبالمسة يمينك الشافية تداويني ..
فأنت من احببتنا. ..وبكلمتك الحق هديتنا..وعلمتنا ...
وبجود عطاء قلبك فديتنا...ففتحت لنا ابواب السماء ....
برحمتك اللامتناهية ...فخلصتنا .......
فلك نقدم الذات لتكون بها مشيئتك لترث بها معك الحياة...
فبرغم كل الضيق بهذا العالم نثق بيمينك المخلصة... 
الراعية لنفوسنا...
فكل المجد لك, آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)

شكرا" لك يا رب على كل شيء.... 
على كل حادث او خطر نجيّتنا منه... 
على كل خطأ او خطيئة ابعدتها عنا .... 
على كل خسارة او فشل عوّضتهم علينا....
على كل حزن او تعب او مرض او يأس او ضيق 
او شدة كنت لنا فيها منقذ ومعين..... 
شكرا" لك يا رب على كل شيء ....
 أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2015)




----------



## philanthropist (16 يوليو 2015)

أيها السيد الرب يا ضابط الكل الذي يرتعد ويفزع كل شئ قدام وجه قوته، أنت طويل الروح وكثير الرحمة.

أنت يا سيدي الرب علي قدر صلاحك رسمت توبة لمن أخطأ إليك، وبكثرة رحمتك بشرت بتوبة الخطاة لخلاصهم.

لم تجعل التوبة للصديقين بل لأمثالي أنا الخاطئ؛ لأنني أخطأت أكثر من عدد رمل البحر. كثرت آثامي ولست مستحقا أن أرفع عيناي إلي السماء من أجل كثرة نجاساتي.

بالحقيقة أغضبتك ولا راحة لي لأني صنعت الشر..

والآن أحني ركبتي وأطلب من صلاحك:

أخطأت يا رب. أخطأت وآثامي أنا أعرفها، ولكن اسأل وأطلب إليك يا سيدي الرب إغفر لي ولا تهلكني بآثامي لأنك إله التائبين.

اظهر في صلاحك وخلصني بكثرة رحمتك فاسبحك كل حين كل أيام حياتي.

اعتق قلبي من الخطية، اشفني فأبرأ. أعطني أنا العطشان من ينبوع الحياة الذي لك. أنر قلبي يا من يضئ لكل انسان إلي العالم. ارشدني أنا الضال إلي طريق الحياة.

أقرع باب مراحمك. جردني من كل عمل خبيث قبل أن يدركني الموت حتي أجد نعمة أمامك وأكون أهلا لملكوتك.

لك المجد والكرامة والسجود الآن وكل أوان.

يا أبانا الذي في السموات..


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2015)




----------



## gaser2 (18 يوليو 2015)

بسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين
أسألكـ يا الله أن تزيدني علماً بالمسيحيه


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2015)

كلمني يا رب في هذا النهار. أريد أن اسمع صوتك وما تريد أن توصله الى مسامعي وأعماقي اليوم. نأتي أمامك يا رب لأن نفوسنا عطشانة اليك. في اسمك وسلطانك أنا أكسر كل جمود على كل قلب على كل نفس، أصلي اليك حتى تقع قشور من كل عين الآن لترى مجدك امييييين​


----------



## philanthropist (19 يوليو 2015)

أصغِ يا رب .. أصغِ إلى صلاتي 
و هَبْ أن أصير أنا غيرَ الطاهرِ نقياً
وأن أصير أنا عديمَ الإحساسِ حكيماً 
أن أصير أنا البطّالَ مفيداً 
في رعيّةِ فَعَلتكَ المُختارين 
ورعيّةِ كلَّ القديسين الذين أرضوكَ
وأن أدخلَ إلى ملكوتكَ 
+++
القديس افرام السوري


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2015)

بالصلاة ننهي يومنا 
 يا رب ارحمنا و اغفر ذنوبنا و خطايانا
 أعطنا يا رب نوماً هنيئاً مثل نوم الأطفال 
 اجعلنا يا رب ننسى الهموم و نلقي أمامك الأثقال
 و نصلي و نهتف...
يا رب عليك الاتكال
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)

نشكرك يا رب
 لأنّـك كنــت معنــــا طيلة نهارنــا ..
منحتنـــا رزقنـا كفافنـــا اليوم
 و رتبــت امور حياتنــــا حسب مشيئتك ..
حفظتنـــا من الأخطار الظاهـــرة والخفيـة...
حفظتنا مـن الشّـر و الأشرار ..
كنـت بلسـماً لأوجاعنـــا وآلامنــــا
 ثبت في بيوتنا الفضيلة والمحبّة والسـلام
 ونبــــذت عنــه كلّ  شرّ وخصـام
 نسـلّم ارواحنـــــــا لك يارب قبل ان ننـــــــــــــــام ..
لك المجد يا رب ..... آميــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)

وحدك انت يا ربي .... عارف ما في قلبي. 
فلا تتركه غارقا" في الاحزان....املأه حبا" وفرحا" وحنان
قلبي يا رب من الامه تعبان.....ومعك يرتاح من قسوة الزمان. 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2015)

يا رب ...
ملايين البشر يهتفون باسمك ... يسبحونك و يسجدون لك ... يستنجدون بك في صعابهم .... و يتكلون على حكمتك في تجاربهم .... ملايين البشر يطلبون منك في هذه اللحظات 
و أنا منهم .... لكل منا أمنيات ، أحلام ، آمال ، طلبات .... كلنا نؤمن أنك قادر على سماعنا كلنا و إعطائنا جميعا" من كنوزك التي لا تنضب ... كلّ شخص منا يرجو منك يا رب استجابة صلواته ... فتحنن يا رب و اصغ إلى توسلاتنا ... و امنح المرضى شفا...ء ... و الفقير مالا"... و الجائع طعاما".... و المشرد مسكنا" ... 
و العريان ثوبا"... و الخاطىء مغفرة ... و العامل نشاطا"...
 و الطالب نجاحا"... و الأوطان سلاما"... و الموتى راحة ... 
و الوحيد رفيقا"... 
و البعيد مرشدا"... و الحزين فرحا"... و المتعب راحة ... 
و اليائس املا"... اعطنا يا رب صبرا" لتحمل الشدائد
 و الضيقات ... و كن رجاءنا الآن 
و مدى الحياة

 آميـــــ+ـــن​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2015)

علمني يارب أن أصلي لك في كل حين ولا أنشغل بمهام الحياة..
أعني حتى أكون راسخاً في الظروف التي تحيط بي ..
أنت معونتي ورجائي..
أنت منقذي وقوتي..
فارجوك يارب لاتتركني
 أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2015)

وسـتـبـقـى عـالـيـــاً يـا صـلـيـبـنــا ... لـيـس فـقــط فـوق كـنـائـسـنــا
 بـل فـوق كـل اعـتـبـــار فـي حـيـاتـنــا ... لانـه رمــز خـلاصـنــا وقـوتـنــــا وفـخــرنــــا ..... أمـيــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## happy angel (24 يوليو 2015)

أيها الرب إله القوات، الكائن قبل الدهور والدائم إلى الأبد،
الذي خلق الشمس لضياء النهار، والليل راحة لكل البشر، نشكرك يا ملك الدهور لأنك أجزتنا هذا الليل بسلام وأتيت بنا إلى مبدأ النهار.

من أجل هذا نسأل يا ملكنا ملك الدهور، ليشرق لنا نور وجهك، وليضيء علينا نور علمك الإلهي. واجعلنا يا سيدنا أن نكون بنى النور وبني النهار، لكي نجوز هذا اليوم ببر وطهارة وتدبير حسن، لنكمل بقية أيام حياتنا بلا عثرة. بالنعمة والرأفة ومحبة البشر اللواتي لابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح، وموهبة روحك القدوس. الآن وكل أوان وإلى الأبد. أمين.


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2015)

ليس لديّ شيء لأقدمه إليك، أيها السيد، مقابل معالجتك. 
لا السماء ولا الأرض تستطيعان إعطاءك مقابلاً جديراً بها. 
من المستحيل أن نشتري هذه المعالجات السماوية القدوسة، ...
لأنها فائقة الثمن. إنك تعطيها فقط مقابل الدموع، يا مخلّصنا، 
 وبدل النواح المرير تمنحها أنت للكل.
فيا سيدي، هبْ لي أنا غير المستحق، دموعاً وقوة يومياً، 
 حتى يستنير قلبي، المشرك والطافح ينابيع دموع،
 بالصلاة النقية بدون توقف، وحتى تمحو دموع قليلة خطاياي،
 لأني إن بكيت هنا، فسأخلص هناك من النار التي لا تُطفأ.​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)

عليك توكلت أنا يا رب، لأن على الرب اتكالنا: 
الاتكال الذي لنا يا رب على مراحمك، 
يحثنا إلى أن نسأل منك الغفران، 
ليس لأننا مستحقين يا رب 


بل لأنك بمراحم طيبتك الفائضة، 
تبرر الصارخين إليك مجاناً. 
أحل يا رب يمين مراحمك على نفوسنا وأشفق علينا.
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)

يا مخلصنا الحبيب يسوع المسيح
 اعطنا جميعا ملكوتك وبرك
 وارجعنا اليك لاحضانك وحنانك
 وقوي فينا صورتك 
 وعضد فينا مثالك...
حتى نعود لاصول نفختنا
 ولا نعود الى تربيتنا
 لك كل المجد الى الابد 
 امين​


----------



## philanthropist (27 يوليو 2015)

نسألك، يا رب،
نحن الذين عرفنا، ببشارة الملاك جبرائيل،
سرّ تجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح، ابنك الوحيد،
ان تفيض في قلوبنا نعمتك،
فنهتدي بآلامه وصلبه الى مجد القيامة. آمين.


----------



## philanthropist (27 يوليو 2015)

يا إلهي أنت أبي السماوي ومخلصي! بما أنك شئت أن تحفظني بنعمتك أثناء الليل الذي ولّى وحتى هذا الصباح الذي بدا, ساعدني على أن أستعمل كل هذا النهار في خدمتك, وأن لا أفكر أو أقول أو اعمل أي شيء إن لم يكن لإرضائك ولا طاعة إرادتك المقدسة لكي تؤول جميع أعمالي لمجد اسمك ولخلاص إخوتي. وكما أنك تشع بشمسك على هذا العالم أنر أيضاً عقلي بنور روحك لكي أسير في سبيل البر.

وهكذا يا إلهي لتكن غايتي دوماً خدمتك وإكرامك في جميع أعمالي منتظراً من نعمك فقط كل الخيرات. لا تسمح لي بأن أبدأ في أي عمل إن لم يكن حسب إرادتك. ساعدني يا الله وأنا اعمل لأجل هذه الحياة بأن أرفع نفسي أيضاً إلى الأعالي إلى الحياة السماوية السعيدة التي أعددتها لجميع أبنائك. احفظ نفسي وجسدي وقوني لكي أصمد في وجه كل تجارب الشيطان وخلصني من جميع الأخطاء التي تحيق بي بدون انقطاع.

وبما أنه من العبث البدء في أمر إن لم نثابر عليه, أتضرع إليك يا الله بأن تقودني وترشدني ليس فقط في هذا اليوم بل في كل أيام حياتي. أكثر فيّ أيضاً هبات نعمتك لكي أتقدم من يوم إلى آخر حتى أصل إلى الشركة الكاملة مع ابنك الحبيب يسوع المسيح الذي هو النور الحقيقي لأنفسنا. وأتوسل إليك يا إلهي لكي أنال منك كل هذه الخيرات بأن تنسى جميع أخطائي وأن تغفر لي ذنوبي حسب رحمتك اللامتناهية كما وعدت بذلك جميع الذين يدعونك بقلب صادق بواسطة يسوع المسيح مخلصنا, آمين.


----------



## philanthropist (27 يوليو 2015)

الهى انت تعلم انى لا اعرف ما هو الصالح لنفسى . 
وها انا قد شرعت فى ... فأسألك يارب ان ترشدني بنعمتك . 
ولا تدعنى اجرى وراء أهوائى لئلا اتورط . بل أحفظني من الزلل . 
فأنت متكلى وعونى ، دبر الامر حسب إرادتك بما يوافق صلاحك . 
فإن حسن لديك فليكن كما تريد . وهب لى نعمتك لاتممه . 
وان كان يضر فإنزع منى يا ربي هذه الرغبة . لانك عالم بكل شئ وعاملنى بما يوافقك . ولتكن كل رغباتى ومشتهياتى بين يديك . إذ لا نجاح ولا سلام إلا بتسليم ذاتى لمشيئتك . وعلمنى ان أقول فى كل شئ : ياأبتاه ليس كمشيئتى بل كمشيئتك، 
لك المجد الى الابد أمين


----------



## philanthropist (27 يوليو 2015)

صلاة الصباح


مباركٌ أنت، أيّها المسيح، 
يا من بك طلع النهار وزالت ظلمةُ الليل
يا نور الحقّ وشمس البر
يا من حللتَ في البيعة فاستنارتْ
وفي الأرض فابتهجتْ
يا من دنا منك الخطأة فتبرّروا
والضالونَ فاهتدَوا
والعميانُ فأبصروا

يا من ايقظتنا في هذا الصباح 
ووهبتنا نهاراً نفرح به
نسألك أن تنير عقولَنا وقلوبَنا بنور محبتك 
وليكن لنا مطلعُ صباحِكَ فاتحةَ كلِّ خير
فسدّد خطانا على سنّة مشوراتِكَ 
ولا تسمح للخطيئة بأن تستعبدَنا 
بل حرِّرنا من ظلمة الأميال
وثبتنا في مقاصدنا وأنرنا في تصرفاتنا
اليومَ وفي كلّ أيّام حياتِنا 
فنرتل مبتهجين، 
لك أيها المسيح ولأبيك وروحِك القدوس
الآن والى الأبد آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> صلاة الصباح
> 
> 
> مباركٌ أنت، أيّها المسيح،
> ...








​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2015)

احتاجك يالله في كل حاﻻتي....
احتاجك في كل خيبه تبكيني....
احتاجك في كل دمعه تدميني.....
احتاجك في كل وجع يعتريني...
احتاجك في كل جرح يأذيني....
ف ياواسع المغفره ﻻ تتركني ابدا







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2015)

يا سيّدي يسوع المسيح
 أنت دوائي، عندما اكون مريضاً
 أنت قوّتي، عندما اكون ضعيفاً جداً
 أنت الحياة بذاتها، عندما اخشى الموت
 أنت النور، عندما يكون كل شيء مظلم​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2015)

ايها النور الحقيقي الذي يضئ لكل انسان
 اتيت الى العالم بمحبتك للبشريه وكل الخليقه 
 تهللت بمجيئك 
 واعلن منتظروا خلاصك فرحهم بنورك وخلاصك لكل الامم
 فلتشرق فينا ولتنر حواسنا وعقولنا وارواحنا وليمتد الايمان بك...
الى كل نفس ضاله لتعاين نورك العجيب لتؤمن بك 
 مخلصا وربا ونعيش في نور الايمان والمحبه الحقيقيه
 لك ولاخوتنا وانفسنا على الرجاء السعيد بوعد الحياة 
 الابديه للذين يحبونك 
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2015)

أنتَ أدرى بكل احتياجاتي ، وتعلم طلباتي ، 
وكل ما يجول في خاطري وفي زوايا ثكناتي ،،، 
إليكَ وحدكَ قدّمث صلاتي ،
*** إليكَ وحدكَ رفعتُ الدعاء ،،، 
وإليكَ وحدكَ رفعتُ عينيّ يا سا كن السماء ،،​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2015)

هب لنا يا رب
 نوماً سليماً ناجياً من كل قلق.
أرسل إلينا ملائكة السلام، 
ليحفظونا من كل شر 
ومن سائر ضربات الخبيث 
بنعمة ورأفة إبنك الوحيد، 
وموهبة روحك القدّوس. آمين.​


----------



## happy angel (6 أغسطس 2015)

كثرت آلامنا يا رب وكثرت اوجاعنا 
 يا رب ارحمنا.....فنحن بحاجة اليك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2015)

بالصلاة ننهي يومنا 
 يا رب ارحمنا و اغفر ذنوبنا و خطايانا
 أعطنا يا رب نوماً هنيئاً مثل نوم الأطفال 
 اجعلنا يا رب ننسى الهموم و نلقي أمامك الأثقال
 و نصلي و نهتف...
يا رب عليك الاتكال
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2015)

هلم نسجد، هلم نسأل المسيح إلهنا
 هلم نسجد، هلم نطلب من المسيح ملكنا
 هلم نسجد، هلم نتضرع إلى المسيح مخلصنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح كلمة الله إلهنا، 
بشفاعة القديسة مريم وجميع قديسيك ، 
إحفظنا ولنبدأ بدءاً حسناً. 
إرحمنا كإرادتك إلى الأبد. 
الليل عبر نشكرك يا رب ونسأل أن تحفظنا 
في هذا اليوم بغير خطية وأن تنقذنا .
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2015)

من اعلى الجبال اناديك يا يسوع
 تعال و املك على قلبي ..ذد ايماني..
قويني و باريكني لاغلب باسمك العالم و كل ما يزول
 ف انت وحدك الباقي معي انت الاب الحنون
 احبك كثيرا يا يسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)

عندما ﻻ تسير الأمور كما تريدها أنت 
 ردد في قلبك : لتكن مشيئتك يا رب .
-عندما يسيء الناس معاملتك 
 ردد في قلبك : اغفر لهم يا رب .
-عندما تبتعد عن طريق الحق ...
ردد في قلبك :تغاضى عن جهلي يا رب. 
-عندما تهاجمك التجربة بكل طاقتها 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت قوتي يا رب .
-عندما يرفضك حتى الذين تحبهم 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت عزائي يا رب. 
-عندما تكون خائفا" مترددا"وتائها"
ردد في قلبك : أعطيني الحكمة يا رب .
هو الرب الإله الخالق الأب الحنون لن يتركك
 ولن يخذلك فأنت في قلبه دوما"​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)

حلَ الليل يــا يـــسوع الحبـيـب وانـتـهـى الـيـوم الـطـويـل 
وهـا أنـا اركـع و أنـحـنـي بخـشـوع أمـامـك مـرة أخـرى
 لأشـكـرك عـلـى حـمايـتـك لـي فـي هـذا النـهـار , 
ولأطـلـب مـنـك رحـمـتـك لـيـوم آخـر ... 
اميـــــــــــــــــــن







​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2015)

أيها الرب إلهي، أشكرك
 لأنني أنهيت نهاراً جديداً في حياتي
 وفي آخره أشكرك لاني تعطي الراحة للجسد والنفس. كانت يدك معي وكنت تحرسني وتحميني. إغفر أوقات ضعف ايماني واغفر لي كل ظلم قمت به وبخاصة تجاه اخوتي. اجعلني انام بسلام واحمني من شر الظلمات. اسلم لك ذاتي واحبائي وعائلتي.
ليكن اسمك مباركاً​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2015)

يا رب .. ليس لنا مُعينٌ سواك 
 انت هو ملجأنا من جيــلاً الى جيل .. 
انت هو سندنا في حياتنا 
 انت يا رب عليك إتكالنا
 يارب ، ساعدنا و قوينا ، 
ارسل لنا روحك القدوس لكي نتحمل صعوبات الحياة ...
بارك لنا بيوتنا و أطفالنا و أعمالنا 


و قرب لنا كل ما هو صالح و خير لنا .
أبعد عنا الشدائد و الصعاب ، نجنا من الشرير و حيل المعاند 
 وأرسل لنا من لدنك سلاماً لنفوسنا .
يارب انت هو الإله الكريم ومعطي الحياة ، 
اعطنا بركتك في كل شي في حياتنا في قوتنا و مأكلنا و مشربنا ..
يارب استمع لنا و استجب لطلبتنا .. آمين




​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (18 أغسطس 2015)

*يا يسوع المسيح يا إبن الله الحي إرحمني أنا الخاطئ*


----------



## happy angel (18 أغسطس 2015)

يارب القوات كن معنا فانه ليس لنا فى الضبقات معين سواك
يارب القوات ارحمنا


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2015)

عندما ï»» تسير الأمور كما تريدها أنت 
 ردد في قلبك : لتكن مشيئتك يا رب .
-عندما يسيء الناس معاملتك 
 ردد في قلبك : اغفر لهم يا رب .
-عندما تبتعد عن طريق الحق 
ردد في قلبك :تغاضى عن جهلي يا رب. 
-عندما تهاجمك التجربة بكل طاقتها 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت قوتي يا رب .
-عندما يرفضك حتى الذين تحبهم 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت عزائي يا رب. 
-عندما تكون خائفا" مترددا"وتائها"
ردد في قلبك : أعطيني الحكمة يا رب .
هو الرب الإله الخالق الأب الحنون لن يتركك 
ولن يخذلك فأنت في قلبه دوما"​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (23 أغسطس 2015)

*يارب يايسوع المسيح.. يا إبن الله الحي.. إرحمني أنا الخاطئ*


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)

الهي ... أنت كل الحياة
 بحلوِّها لأنك أنت فيها و بقربنا منك و بمرِّها ببعدنا نحن عنك .
سامحنا أيها الضابط الكل محبتك لا تختصر بكلمات ! 
أعطنا أن نعمل كل ما يحلو في عينك و يرضيك 
 و نندم على كل تقصير منّا فات . ...
لك كل المجد في كل حين و الى الأبد .​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)

يارب اعطنا أن نحبك أكثر ونطيع وصاياك ونعمل بها بكل محبة وإيمان ,لنحظى بحياة الخلود في سمائك مع جمهور قديسيك 
وروحك القدوس ..آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)

يا رب يا من اختبرت مسامير الظلم و الألم و العذاب  
 نتضرع اليك في هذا الغروب  أن تحقق سؤل كل قلب .  
يلجئ اليك الآن .
تكون للمسافر رفيق الدرب تسهِّل له الخطوات 
 للمريض بلسمٌ للشفاء .. للحزين لمسة عزاء  ...
للمقيد حرية ليعود لدياره و تعوض له كل ما فات 
 و للجندي المقاوم حصن و نصرة و ثبات 
 لأنك أنت يا رب
 مصدر كل تعزية و قوة  و اله التعويضات ، آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)

† المجد للآب و الإبن و الروح القدس † 
نشكرك يا رب لأنك أهديتنا يوماً جديد 
 أشرق بنور وجهك علينا و اوهبنا رضاك ...
أعطنا أن نعمل كل مايحلو في عينيك 
 نلجئ اليك الهي بقلوب راجية تطلب عونك   
 بدِّل همومنا بأفراح و أحلامنا إلى واقع
 لا هم و لا أمنية تتصدر قلوبنا إلاّ عودة الآمان  
 و السلام المسلوب ليعود الفرح يغمر كل القلوب ،  آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)

â™،†â™، مناجاة قبل النوم  â™،†â™، 

 +  أختم يا رب نهاري بشكرك كما افتتحته بتسبيحك †
 + بارك بالخير كل أعمال حياتي †
 + لتكن يا رب خدمتنا لرضاك و صلاتنا لحمدك و حياتنا لمجدك †...
 + اجعل يا رب حبك في نفوسنا و نورك في ضمائرنا و سلامك في قلوبنا †
 + و مع غياب شمس هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب †
 + و عند رقادنا في هذا الليل ارمقنا بعين لا تنام †
 + ولا تحسب علينا الهي هفواتنا †
 + أعطنا يا رب ليلاً هادئاً و نوماً هنياً و يقظة نشيطة بقربك †
 + و صباحاً يبشِّر بالأفراح من لدن خيراتك †
 + بشفاعة الحنونة سيدة السلام و دائمة النعمة ، آمين †​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2015)

في هذا المساء .. سأمثُلُ أمامَك سيّد السماء
 أنشدُ سلامكَ ليحلو اللّقاء .. لا عرشاً أريد ولا قصراً جديد
 أنتَ من أريد في هذا المساء .. وكلّي رجاء​


----------



## peace_86 (28 أغسطس 2015)

*أيها السيد العظيم الممجد ..

أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا.. واغفرلي ذنوبي وخطاياي

وكن معي ولا تتركني .. فإنت أقرب إلىّ من وريد دمي*


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)

يا ربي وإلهي بما أنك قد عملت الليل لراحة الإنسان أتوسل إليك بأن تعطي جسدي راحة في هذا الليل وأن تعمل على أن ترتفع نفسي إليك وأن يكون قلبي دائماً مملوءً بمحبتك. علمني يا الله بأن أودعك جميع مخاوفي اليك​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2015)

*يا يسوع المسيح ... حقق لنا صلواتنا وإحمنا من الأعداء المنظورين وغير المنظورين.. آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)

يارب
مع بداية هذا الشهر
ارجوك ان تحفظني مع كل افراد عائلتي
من كل شر ومن شبه كل شر
اضمن يارب امن بلادنا
واحفظ اهلها وسلامة اراضيها​


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2015)

الهي ومخلصي 
 عرفني ذاتك فاحبك من كل القلب 
 وقودني الى حضيرتك فاتبعك يارب 
 عرفني مقدار ايامي وكيف تنتهي سريعا
 كحلم وخيال فاعد نفسي لديارك الابدية ...
يا احن قلب لا تدعني اتعلق بمحبة العالم وشهواته
 بل اجذبني بربط محبتك القويه واختن حواسي بنعمتك
 واضبط فكري ببهاء جمالك وحسن صفاتك 
 والتطلع الى السماء وامجادها
 ارفع روحي بروحك القدوس لتعيش معك 
 وتلتهب بمحبتك ونناجيك بداله البنين 
 فان يارب دونك لا شيئ ابدا
 وبك استطيع كل شيئ كن سيدا لحياتي 
 واشترك معي في كل عمل صالح 
 وبهذا يتمجد اسمك القدوس 
 ايها الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد 
 امين ....​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2015)

عندما ï»» تسير الأمور كما تريدها أنت 
 ردد في قلبك : لتكن مشيئتك يا رب .
-عندما يسيء الناس معاملتك 
 ردد في قلبك : اغفر لهم يا رب .
-عندما تبتعد عن طريق الحق ...
ردد في قلبك :تغاضى عن جهلي يا رب. 
-عندما تهاجمك التجربة بكل طاقتها 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت قوتي يا رب .
-عندما يرفضك حتى الذين تحبهم 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت عزائي يا رب. 
-عندما تكون خائفا" مترددا"وتائها"
ردد في قلبك : أعطيني الحكمة يا رب .
هو الرب الإله الخالق الأب الحنون 
لن يتركك ولن يخذلك فأنت في قلبه دوما"​


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (11 سبتمبر 2015)

نشكرك يا رب يسوع لانك اعنتنا الى هنا...


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)

اسمك يا يسوع تخطّى الزمان والمكان
 برحمتك قلت لا لشريعة لا تخدم الإنسان

 الأبرص والمفلوج تضرعا إليك في صمت وصلاة وإيمان
 علمني يا يسوع كيف أصلي...
علمني كيف أرى بعينيك لا بعينيّ

 أريد أن أمشي على دربك
 أمدّ يدي لكل محتاج يطلب باسمك

 أنت تعرف أني أحبّك
 أني بجملتي خادمة لك..​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)

يا رب
 امنحني السلام
 السلام مع ذاتي، السلام في عائلتي
 السلام في بلادي، السلام في حياتي اليومية. 
اعط السلام لشعبك، لكل الشعوب، ...
السلام بين كل البشر، السلام في العالم   
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2015)

كل شيء يدعو الى الحزن... 
الى الصمت.... الى الخشوع.... 
وحدك ربي تفهم لغة الصمت والدموع...
 وحدك تشفي القلب الجريح .... 
ارجوك ساعدنا يا ربي يسوع....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2015)

ربي , حررني من المضايقات وذكرى الآلام 
التي انطبعت في داخلي
 أسألك يا ربي أن تشرق علينا بوجهك المنير 
 لتبدد ظلمة حياتنا وتعلن لنا مقاصدك , لآننا عاجزين عن الفهم
 يا من تواضعت لترفعنا , و جعت لتشبعنا و عطشت لتروينا   
و فُتح جنبك بالحربة لكى ندخل اليه 
و نسكن فى عرش نعمتك , ساعدنا




​


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك يارب جميع الذين يؤمنون بك .. 
ويعترفون بصليبك وموتك وقيامتك ..​ ويرسمون اشارة الصليب على وجوههم .. 
ويحملونه على اعناقهم بكل ايمان .. 
ويعلقونه في بيوتهم ليكون لهم الحارس الامين..
ويكرموه ويفتخرون به .. 
باركهم بحق عيد ارتفاع صليبك المقدس 
,,,امين ,,,







​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (18 سبتمبر 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين

أبانا الذي في السموات ليتقدس لسمك لياتي ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض اعطنا خزبنا كفافنا اليوم واغفر لنا خطايانا كما نحن ايضا نغفر لمن اخطا الينا ولاتدخلنا في التجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير - امين


----------



## paul iraqe (18 سبتمبر 2015)

بشمد بابا وبرونا وروحا دقوذشا خا الاها - امين

بابن ديلة بشميا
بايش مقودشا شموخ
اثيا ملكوثوخ
هاوه عجبونوخ
ديخ ديله بشميا
هادخ هم لارئا
هلن لخمن
سمقانا ديومانا
وشووق طالن حطاهي ديين
ديخ هم اخني شوقلن تاني دحطيلي الن
لمبيرتن بجورابا
الا مخالصلن من بيشا وخيلاواثيح
بسبب ديوخيلا ملكوثا
وحيلا وتشبوحتا العالم العالمين
امين


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (23 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (24 سبتمبر 2015)

*إرحمنا يارب كعظيم رحمتك.. وكمثل رأفتك....

إرحمنا يارب*


----------



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
ألأله الواحد - أمين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
ألأله الواحد - أمين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (29 سبتمبر 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
ألأله الواحد - أمين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (1 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2015)

يا ملك الملوك وخالق الكون .. يا يسوع المسيح الحنون .. 
كثيرون باسمك ينادون .... والتسبيح لك يقدمون ..
على عطاياك يشكرون...ومنك الرحمة يطلبون....
لا تهمل ربي تضرعاتهم.... اقبل منهم صلواتهم....
 استجب الى دعاءاتهم..... وهبهم فرح حياتهم.....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2015)

جميلة نفسي في ساعات المساء حينَ تلتقي حبيبها تحتَ الصليب صارخة المغفرة إلهي...لعلها  تستيقظ في صباح الأبدية المُشرق بنور المسيح  وترى أنها واقفة على الباب في ساعة الحساب من دون توبة...إلهي بينَ يَدَيْك أستودع روحي المسكينة​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (4 أكتوبر 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
ألأله الواحد - أمين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)

يــــارب أنــــت سيـــد الكـــون وتعـــرف مــــا فـــي الأفكــــار ، 
ومــــا فـــي القــــلوب مـــن حــــزن وخــــوف
 يـــا أبانــــا أبـــعد عنـــا شبـــح الخـــوف 
وبــــدد عــــنا ظلـــمة الأيــــام وإجــــعل همــــنــا الوحـــيد 
هـــــو النــــظر إليــــك والإتكــــــال عـــلي قدرتـــــــك ومشيـــــئتك 
فكــــل شـــيء زائــــل إلا محبـــــتك وحضــــورك فــــي حياتنــــا
 فــــهو الباقـــــي فــــكن معـــنا ولا تتركــــنا...
اّاامين


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2015)

لنصل معاً 
 من المزمور (24) 
للربِّ الأرضُ وما عليها، 
 الدنيا والمقيمون بها. 
...
 من يصعد الى جبل الربّ 
 ويقف في مقامه المقدّس؟ 
 هو النقي اليدين الطاهر القلب، 
 الذي لا يميل إلى السوء، 
 ولا يحلف بالكذب. 
ينال بركة من عند الربّ، 
 وعدلاً من الله مخلصه، 
 هكذا يكون من يطلب الرب. 
أرفعي رؤوسك أيتها الأبواب 
 وارتفعي أيتها المداخل الابدية. 
فيدخل ملك المجد. 
الربّ القدير هو ملك المجد.​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)

إذا كنت مهموماً فرّغ همومك عند اقدام الصليب
 إذا كنت فقيراً طوبى لك فيسوع هو غناك
 إذا كنت مريضاً إحمل مرضك بفرح وصبر
 إذا كنت خائفاً اغمر يسوع المصلوب 
فهو خاف مثلك على الصليب
 اذا كنت سعيداً لا تنسى ان غيرك حزين ... 
صلّي لأجله​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)

صلاة أمام المصلوب (القديس فرنسيس الأسيزي)
أيها الإله السامي المجيد، أنِر ظلماتِ قلبي،
 وأعطِني إيمانا مستقيما، ورجاء ثابتا، ومحبة كاملة.
أعطِني يا رب تحسسا وإدراكا،
 كي أعمل وصيتك القدوسة الصادقة.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (12 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2015)

فى طول طريقى يارب بتكون معايا سندى وحمايه 
 وفى غربتى بتكون رفيق وفى وحدتى بتكون صديق 
 لو مره توهت لو يوم ضعفت تجرح وتشفى تصفح وتعفى 
 تنده عليا تمسك ايديا وطول طريقى عنيك عليا​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أكتوبر 2015)

شددنا و قوينا بيك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2015)

احمدك واشكرك على كل شيء تفعله من اجلي يارب 
اني اثق في حكمك ومراحمك وسر محبتك لي 
فأنا عاجزة عن تعبيري لكَ وامتناني لك يامُحب كل البشر .​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أكتوبر 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
ألأله الواحد - أمين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2015)

صلاة المساء

 فـــي ســـلام أســــــتلقي و أنــــــامُ لأنـــكَ وحـــدَكَ يـــا ربُّ تـــجعَلُ مَســــــكني آمـــِنًا.​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (27 أكتوبر 2015)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
ألأله الواحد - أمين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
> 
> 
> ألأله الواحد - أمين
> ...






​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2015)

ايها الاله العظيم الذي تعذب على خشبة الصليب 
من اجل خطاياي كن معي
 ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس ارحمني
 ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل اذى 
 ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل سلاح ماضي
 ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل خطيئة مميتة
ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس اوصلني الى طريق الخلاص
 ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل خطر جسدي او روحي
 ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس كن تعزيتي وقوتي على حمل الشدائد 
لاجل محبيك
 ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من نار جهنم 
 ياصليب يسوع المسيح المقدس زدني ايمانا وثبتني بمحبة الله  
الى الابد
 لصليبك ياسيد نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يارب نمجد
 بحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على الصليب 
لاجل خطاياي احفظني يايسوع لانك قادر ان تقودني 
الى طريق الخلاص واجعلني ان اكون من مختاريك 
امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2015)

يا رب اقدم لك كل أوجاعي واثقالي واحزاني وخطاياي 
أشعلها أمامك شموع اقبلها ومع كل شمعة تنطفئ ، 
أَطْفِئ احدا اوجاعانا يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2015)

أعطنا يارب أن نسمع صوتك نعرفك ونتبعك ونعمل كل ما تأمرنا به
 لأنك أنت الراعي الصالح وأنت الذي قلت 
رعيتي تعرفني أناديها تسمع صوتي وتتبعني​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2015)

يا ربنا يسوع يا من تنير ظلام حياتنا بك 
خلاصنا ونجاتنا فساعدنا على ان نحمل صليبنا كل يوم 
فنسامح ونغفر ونتوب ونسلك في طريق يرضيك 
ويقربنا اليك لك كل العزة والمجد الى الأبد آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2015)

يا رب
 امنحني السلام
 السلام مع ذاتي، السلام في عائلتي
 السلام في بلادي، السلام في حياتي اليومية. 
اعط السلام لشعبك، لكل الشعوب، ......
السلام بين كل البشر، السلام في العالم 
 اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2015)

يانوراً يشرق كل ليلة لينير حياتي .. 
ومن حنانه يخلق ابتساماتي .. يا بلسما يداوي جراحي .. 
اليك اسلم ذاتي في هذه الليلة فاحفظني من تجارب الشرير 
ومن الافكار الشريرة وامنحني صباحا مباركا يارب...
أمين​


----------



## Maran+atha (20 نوفمبر 2015)

امين 

كل صلواتك اكثر من رائعة 
اختى الغالية والمميزة جدا كلدانية
فصلواتك هى بركة كثير وبحب ان اشاهدها واصليها 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للابد امين.


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> كل صلواتك اكثر من رائعة
> ...




اشكرك جدااا اخي ماران  لمرورك الغالي الذى اسعدنى 
الرب يسعدك ويبارك حياتك  وخدمتك المباركة
سلام رب المجد معك​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2015)

ليسوع أعطي فكري وقولي وحبّي وقلبي
 لك وحدك أسلّم ذاتي وعمري في هذا  المساء.
نور دربي وعقلي وفكري، دعني اسلك طرقك، 
لاصل لك واركع عند قدميك واشع محبه وايمان.


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2015)

الهي حبيبي يا طبيب الأطباء .. كأسك شافي من كل داء
 هب للمرضى الشفاء.. و اوقف نزف الدماء.. 
و كفكف من العيون البكاء
 وارحمنا يا ملك السماء..املأ قلوبنا محبة.. 
و نفوسنا ايمانا..  و حياتنا رجاء
 واعمالنا خيرا.. واقوالنا حكمة.. 
وبيوتنا فرحا.. واوطاننا سلاماً...
امين ​


----------



## كلدانية (23 نوفمبر 2015)

صلاة المساء
 أشكرك يا رب لإني عبرت النهار وأتضرع إليك
 أن أكون في المساء والليل في أمان 
فيا مخلص إستجب لي وخلّصني ... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2015)

يا رب السلام .... أرجع الى الارض السلام....​ 

 يا من قاسيت عذابات سكان الارض وذقت الالام من اجرامهم ، ​ 

اشفق على شغبك وارحمهم .... 
​يا من احسست بالظلم والقهر وتحملت الجراح ، بلسم جراحاتهم ....​ 

ارحم شعبك يا رب ودافع عنهم .....​ 

ونجيهم من الحروب والاشرار المجرمين .... ​ 

هب السلام للعالم اجمعين .... لنشكرك الى ابد الابدين....​ 

امين​​​​​​​

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2015)

يارب ساعدني حتى لا أنخدع وأعيش الأيمان المزيف. 
الأيمان الذي يكون فقط بحفظ الأيات 
 ساعدني ان أعيش الأية وليس أحفظها 
 ساعدني أن ألتقي بك بصلاة وليس فقط ترديد كلام
 ساعدني أن لا اقع بوهم اني بطل بالأيمان 
وأنسئ أن افعل أعمال السامري الصالح​


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## peace_86 (5 ديسمبر 2015)

*إملئنا بروحك القدوس وإجعلنا إناءاً للروح القدس ...

فأنت قلت بأنك ستكون معنا حتى إنتهاء الدهر.. آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2015)

يا طفل المغارة ثبت التواضع في نفوسنا 
 يا طفل السلام ثبت سلامك في ضمائرنا
 يا طفل المحبة ازرع محبتك في قلوبنا
 يا طفل الفرح اجعلنا نشع فرحا في كل ايام حياتنا
 يا طفل المغارة في يوم عيد ميلادك المجيد 
ساعدنا لنولد معك من جديد​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2015)

يايسوع الكثير الرحمة، في هذا الزمن المبارك, 
زمن الميلاد المجيد
 إحمني أنت كما لو كان عليك خدمة مجدك الخاص، 
لأنني أخشى كلّ شيء من ضعفي، ولكنّي في الوقت ذاته، 
آمل الحصول على كلّ شيء من رحمتك التي لا تنضب. 
أيّها المخلّص الطيّب، حبّذا لو كانت البشريّة جمعاء 
تعرف سرّ رحمتك الغير ممكن إدراكه، وتثق بقدرتها الكليّة، 
وتمجدها في هذه الدنيا وفي دنيا الخلود.
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (26 ديسمبر 2015)

يا يسوع الطفل الإله ، أنت العزاء في أحزاننا..
يا يسوع طفل المغارة ، أنت القوة في ضعفنا..
يا يسوع ، أنت الدواء لأوجاعنا..
يا يسوع تجسّد كل النبوءات ، أنت الرجاء عندما يضعف إيماننا..
يا يسوع ابن العذراء ، أنت النور ينير دروبنا وينقي نفوسنا..
يا يسوع الفادي ، أنت الملجأ في شدائدنا والمحامي عنا..
يا يسوع رب السماء ، أنت المسكن حينما نفقد أوطاننا..
يا يسوع الحب الحقيقي ، أنت الأمل حينما تكثر همومنا..
يا يسوع ملك الملوك ، أنت الأمان حينما نفقد سلامنا..
أنت كل شيء بالنسبة لنا 
{ البداية والنهاية }..
لك المجد الى الأبد . آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2015)




----------



## grges monir (30 ديسمبر 2015)

كلدانية قال:


>


اميييييييييييييييييييييين يارب


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2016)

يا طفل المغارة نتضرع اليك تعال وامسح دموعنا ،،
 تعال يا رب وازل حزننا 
 تعال يا رب واسكن قلوبنا
 تعال يا رب وامحو كبريائنا
 تعال يا رب وقوي ضعفنا...
تعال يا رب وطهر عقولنا
 تعال يا رب وجدد حياتنا 
 تعال يارب وبميلادك حقق خلاصنا ،، آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2016)




----------



## peace_86 (5 يناير 2016)

*ياسيد المسيح قدسنا بنورك وبمحبتك..

ادخل في قلوبنا.. واظهر لنا ذات مجدك القدوس*


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2016)

يارب
يا من تعمدت في هذا اليوم المبارك,,
،عمدنا بالروح القدس,,طهرنا يارب من خطيئتنا,,,
أنتشلنا من يئسنا وطهر نفوسنا المعذبة,,
،حوووول يارب ضعفنا إلى قووووة،,,
وأجعل بغضنا يتحوووول الى محبة,,, 
آمين يارب الحي لك كل المجد...
​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)

(( الحب تأج القلوب...الحب من الله يأتي واليه بعود...إذا تكلمت فتكلم بحب...إذا صمت فاصمت بحب...إذا غفرت فأغفر بحب...إذا أصلحت الغير فأصلحهم بحب...ليكن فيك بذار الحب لتثمر ثمرا كثيرااا...أحبب الله وأفعل ماتشاء...فأن الله هو محبة محبة محبة حقيقة لبني البشر آآآمين يارب الحي العظيم لك كل المجد ))..​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)

وقفة صلاة   

 أنا أؤمن وأعترف بك سيدي ربا وإلها
 ربا لحياتي وإلها للعالم وسيدا للكون
 اعترف بك مخلصا وفاديا للبشرية كلها...
أعترف بك نورا لحياتي وهديا لدربي وسراجا لخطواني
 أعترف بك قائدا في وقت الشدة، معلما في وقت الحيرة ، 
ومرشدا في لحظة الضياع
 أعترف بك شريكا في كل ما اعطيتني.. 
نبعا لكل ما أنعمت به عليّ .. ومصدرا لكل ما أحوز من خيرات
 أعترف بأنك ينبوع الحياة  الذي منه أرتوي كلما عطشت
 وانت الخبز الذي لا ينفذ أتناوله حين أجوع
 أعترف انك مصدر الغفران حين أخطيء
 ومنبع التعزية حين أحزن
 ومصدر الفرح  حين أسعد
 واصل الرجاء حين يخيم اليأس
 أعترف يا سيدي أنك الطريق والحق والحياة
 كما أعترف أمامك بخطاياي فاقبل توبتي وثبت يا رب اعترافي​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2016)

صلاة المساء

 يارب نطلب منك في هذه الليلة العزاء والصبر لكل قلب مجروح 
 نطلب منك السلام لشعبك ولاولادك 
 يارب نطلب منك الرحمة والمغفرة لخطايانا ونطلب منك ان ترسل 
 لنا الملاك الحارس واتنعم لنا بنوم هادي وطاهر الصفاء والنقاء بقلوبنا أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2016)

يارب اجعل افراحنا تغلب احزاننا... وضحكاتنا تمسح دمعاتنا.... 
والامل يمحي اليأس من نفوسنا.... والرجاء يملأ حياتنا وقلوبنا...
يا رب كن انت معنا... ولا تتخلى عنا ... 
اقبل صلواتنا واستجب لنا ... 
ومن خيراتك اعطنا وبرحمتك اغمرنا....
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2016)

يا روح القدس 
 دعني أرى كل شئ
 وأرني طريق الوصول الى هدفي

 أنت الذي تعطيني قوة المغفرة...
الخطأ والإساءة التي لحقت بحقي
 أنت الذي اتوق وأرغب ان تكون معي وبحياتي دائماً

 لذا في هذه الصلاة 
 ارغب وأشتاق أن أشكرك من كل جوارحي
 وصميم قلبي على كل المواهب التي وهبتني إياها في حياتي 
 أنا الذي أرغب أن أكون معك دائماً 

 ولا أفترق عنك أبداً مهما كانت المصاعب والمشقات 
التي أعانيها او سأعانيها
 أتوق أن اكون معك في فردوسك الملكوتي المقدس​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2016)

كل عام ويسوع في قلوبنا 
 كل عام والعذراء ملكتنا 
 كل عام والصليب سلاحنا 
 كل عام والأنجيل قوتنا وسندنا 
 كل عام والكنيسة بيتنا وملجؤنا...
كل عام والسلام شريك حياتنا
 كل عام والفرح زائر بيوتنا 
 كل عام والتواضع سر نجاحنا
 يا رب بارك بيوتنا وانعم علينا بالسلام........
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2016)

مــن أجـــل المرضـــى والمتعبيـــن أرفـــع صلاتــــي إليــــك ياربــــ .. 
 .. أنــت القـــادر وحـــدك أن تشفي لأنـــك قلــت .. 
أنـــا الـــرب شافيـــك .. باســمك القــدوس ألمـــس موضـــع الألـــم والــــداء .. واشفــــي.......امين​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2016)

إمنحنا يا رب نعمتك لنحيا كلمتك بصدق وأمانة ونجسّد تعاليمك بحياتنا اليوميّة مبتعدين عن الكذب والنفاق ونظهر الحقّ لنكون حقّا من تلاميذك نسألك يا ربّ​


----------



## peace_86 (15 يناير 2016)

*يايسوع المسيح.. ياللي كلك رحمة

إقبل كلنا بخطايانا وذنوبانا.. وإملئنا بروحك القدس كما ملئت قديسيك وتلاميذك وأخوتك وأمك في يوم الخمسين في العلية..

أعطنا يارب قوتك وسلامك لكي نتقدس بإسمك يا إلهي العظيم.. آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2016)

اقبل ربي صلاتنا التي نرفعها اليك 
 على نية شفاء جميع المرضى المتألمين..... 
اقبل ربي الامهم مع الامك على الصليب....
ساعدهم على حمل صليبهم من الاوجاع.... 
كن معهم يا رب ومع من يخدمونهم .... 
وانعم عليهم بالشفاء والصحة .... 
ولك المجد والشكر الى الابد....
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2016)

وقفة صلاة
 يا يسوع
 انت وحدك القادر ان تحول 
 الحزن الى فرح
 الظلمة الى نور ...
المرض الى شفاء
 التعب الى راحة وسلام 
 الفقر الى غنى بالنعمة 
 الجهل الى ايمان ورجاء بالمعجزة 
 الضياع الى هدى الطريق لنيل الخلاص 
 لتكن مشيئتك انت يا رب في حياتي .امين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2016)

يا رب...  
كيف لي ان لا أعرفك وانت كل حياتي
 كيف لي ان لا أراك وانت النور...
كيف لي ان لا اسمعك وانت صوت الحق
 كيف لي ان لا أتبعك وانت الطريق
 كيف لي ان لا أحبك وانت كل المحبة
 كيف لي ان لا أغفر وانت رب الرحمة
 كيف لي ان لا أسامح وانت على الصليب غفرت لأعداءك
 كيف لي ان لا أثق بك وانت متّ من أجلي
 كيف لي ان لا أتواضع وانت تصاغرت من أجلي
 وكيف لي ان لا أشهد لك وانت رب الحياة والموت ، 
رب السماوات والآرض. 
انت سر وجودي، فبدونك يسوع ، 
لا معنى لحياتي ولا سبب لوجودي​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2016)

أبتي، إنّي أسلّم لك ذاتي، فافعلْ بي ما تشاء، ومهما فعلتَ بي فأنا شاكرٌ لك. إنّي مستعدٌ لكلّ شيء، وأرتضي بكلّ شيء، ليسَ لي رغبةٌ أخرى يا إلهي، سوى أن تَكمُلَ إرادَتُكَ فيَّ وفي جميعِ خلائِقِكَ. إنّي أستودعُ روحي بينَ يديك وأَهَبها لكَ يا إلهي، لكلِّ ما في قلبي منَ الحبِ، لأنّي أُحِبُّكَ، ولأنّ الحبَّ يتطلبُ منّي أن أهِبَ نفسي، أن أودعها بين يديك، من دون ما قياس وبثقةٍ ل حدَّ لها، لأنَّكَ أبي ... امين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2016)




----------



## happy angel (27 يناير 2016)

أيها الرب إله القوات، الكائن قبل الدهور والدائم إلى الأبد،
الذي خلق الشمس لضياء النهار، والليل راحة لكل البشر، نشكرك يا ملك الدهور لأنك أجزتنا هذا الليل بسلام وأتيت بنا إلى مبدأ النهار.

من أجل هذا نسأل يا ملكنا ملك الدهور، ليشرق لنا نور وجهك، وليضيء علينا نور علمك الإلهي. واجعلنا يا سيدنا أن نكون بنى النور وبني النهار، لكي نجوز هذا اليوم ببر وطهارة وتدبير حسن، لنكمل بقية أيام حياتنا بلا عثرة. بالنعمة والرأفة ومحبة البشر اللواتي لابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح، وموهبة روحك القدوس. الآن وكل أوان وإلى الأبد. أمين.


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2016)

happy angel قال:


> أيها الرب إله القوات، الكائن قبل الدهور والدائم إلى الأبد،
> الذي خلق الشمس لضياء النهار، والليل راحة لكل البشر، نشكرك يا ملك الدهور لأنك أجزتنا هذا الليل بسلام وأتيت بنا إلى مبدأ النهار.
> 
> من أجل هذا نسأل يا ملكنا ملك الدهور، ليشرق لنا نور وجهك، وليضيء علينا نور علمك الإلهي. واجعلنا يا سيدنا أن نكون بنى النور وبني النهار، لكي نجوز هذا اليوم ببر وطهارة وتدبير حسن، لنكمل بقية أيام حياتنا بلا عثرة. بالنعمة والرأفة ومحبة البشر اللواتي لابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح، وموهبة روحك القدوس. الآن وكل أوان وإلى الأبد. أمين.


اميييين منورة يااحلئ هابي​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2016)

المجد لك يا رب المجد لك في هذا الصباح وفي كل أيام حياتنا الى الأبد.
نسجد لك يا ربنا والهنا يسوعنا الحبيب، نسجد لك يا منبع النور، يا ملك جميع الملوك، بك نعترف يا مخلص نفوسنا، ايها العلي الذي لا تدركه العقول، قونا لنسير دائما على خطاك، ولنعيشك دوما بقيامنا بكل الاعمال التي ترضيك وتعكس رحمتك، واملأنا من روح القدوس لننشد لك اناشيد الصلاة والتسبيح والشكر. امنحنا يا معلمنا الإيمان الذي يخلق لنا عيونا وآذانا جديدة، ونبض قلب جديد مجبول بمحبتك اللامتناهية، يعطي معنى لوجودنا، ويقودنا اليك، لأنك وحدك مبتغانا يا الهنا، يا صانع العجائب بقدرتك وبواسطة جميع القديسين. اسمك هو البداية والى الأبد يكون، بك نتبارك وتعم رحمتك نفوسنا أجمعين يا رحيم لك منا الشكر والتسبيح والتمجيد الآن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2016)

يا ربي يسوع الحبيب :
 كن دائما قوتي في ضعفي .
وعزائي في احزاني .
كن نوري في ظلامي .
كن طريقي في هذه الحياة دائما .. 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2016)

صلاة قبل النوم 
 يارب بارك شعبك ..
واجعل ليلهم هادئ ..
واحلامهم سعيده .....
وبارك غدا نهارهم وحقق لهم امانيهم ..
واحميهم بحمايتك الالهيه .. آميــــــــــــــــن
 تصبحون على محبة الرب​


----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2016)




----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2016)

اليك رفعت صلاتي

يا يسوع
يا من ذقت الموت من أجلى أنا
انا المريض بالخطيه
حبلت بك العذراء مريم أمك بغير زرع بشر
تألمت العذراء فى ولادتك
و أتيت إلى العالم
و أخذت صورة الانسان لكى تشابهنا فى كل شىء ما عدا الخطية وحدها
سجنت ولطمت و صلبت من أجلى أنا الخاطى لكى تخلصنى
دفنت فى القبر ثلاث أيام
دست الموت و انتصرت عليه بقيامتك
كل هذا يا الهى من أجلى أنا الخاطى


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2016)

فإذ كُنتَ يارب تطرق باب قلبي
  أفلا تجعلني أن اكون بأصغاء تام اليك 
 فتأخذ بنفسي لتتعرف بالنور لمشيئتك
 إلهي إنك وحدك العالم بدواخلي 
وفاحص أفكاري والساهر على حياتي.
أتبعك يا يسوع...​


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2016)

صلاة من اجل المرضى ( بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للمريض ) 
أيها الرب يسوع نؤمن بأنك حي وأنك قمت من بين الأموات.
نؤمن بأنك حاضر فعلاً في كل مكان وحاضر فى وسطنا الان.
نسبحك ونعبدُك، نحمدُك يا رب على كل احوالنا حتى المرض.
أنت كمال الحياة. أنت القيامة وأنت الحياة.
أنت، يا رب، عافية المرضى نسألك أن تتحنن على الذين
 يتألمون في جسدهم
 وعلى كل الذين يتألمون في قلبهم، وعلى الذين يتألمون في روحهم.
رحمتك يا رب نسأل الآن من أجلهم.
باركهم كلهم، واجعل الكثيرين يستعيدون الصحة، 
ليكبر إيمانهم وليلمسوا عجائب حُبك،
 ليكونوا، هم أيضاً، شهوداً لقدرتك ورحمتك.
نتوسل اليك يا يسوع، بحق صليبك المقدس 
وبحق سفك دمك الثمين من أجلنا،إشفهم يا رب،
 إشفهم في جسدهم، إشفهم في قلبهم، 
إشفهم في روحهم أفيض فيهم الحياة، 
 هذا ما نسألك بشفاعة العذراء مريم وجميع القديسين
ان تلامس كل جسد الان 
 وتقاوم كل مرض بسلطان عجيب.
اثق انك تستجيب ولك اهديك كل الكرامة وكل المجد.
آمين ........ حقق يا رب سؤل كل قلب​


----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2016)

نسألك يا رب، ان تغفر لنا جميع ما خطئنا اليك في هذاالنهار، ان كان بالفكر، او بالقول، او بالفعل، او بالاهمال، او باحدى الحواس الباطنة والظاهرة.
فاترك، وسامح، واصفح عن سيآتنا من اجل اسمك القدّوس.
وهب لنا يا رب، نوماً سليماً ناجياً من كل قلق.
وارسل إلينا ملائكة السلام، ليحفظونا من كل شر ومن سائر ضربات الخبيث.
بنعمة ورأفة ابنك الوحيد، وموهبة روحك القدّوس.
امحُ، ياالله خطايانا وارحمنا، لأنك مبارك، ولك ينبغي المجد والاكرام، والسجود والوقار، الآن وكلَّ آوانٍ والى دهر الداهرين. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2016)

يا ربّ قوّنا لنحمل صليب مشقّات حياتنا معك، حرّرنا لنختارك قبل كلّ شيء، 
 إجعلنا من تلاميذك، قوّنا فنرمي عنّا كلّ ما يعوق تقدّمنا في مسيرتنا إلى قلبك..
يا ربّ ما أحوَجنا إلى خلاصك. لا تنظر إلى خطيئتنا، إرحمنا وفُرصًا جديدةً أعطنا
 فنعود ونفهم ومعكَ وبكَ ومِن أجلك نعمل لخلاصنا وخلاص العالم
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2016)

علمني يارب
 علمني يا رب  كيف احب الاخرين
 علمني المحبة التي تبطئ بالشك وتسرع بالثقة
 علمني المحبة التي تبطئ بالادانة وتسرع في قبول الاعتذار
 علمني المحبة التي تبطئ في اتهام الاخرين وتسرع في الدفاع عنهم...
علمني المحبة التي تبطئ في كشف الاسرار وتسرع في سترها
 علمني المحبة التي تبطئ في الاقلال من شأن الاخرين وتسرع من تقديرهم
 علمني المحبة التي تبطئ في الطلب وتسرع بالعطاء
 علمني المحبة التي لاتضايق الاخرين وتسرع في المصالحة
 علمني المحبة التي لا تحقد وتسرع في التسامح
 علمني يارب كيف أحب الجميع  كما أحبك  و أعطي من فيض محبتك ......  
 " قلباً نقياً اخلق فيَّ يا الله  و روحاً مستقيماً جدد في داخلي "​


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2016)

صلاة المساء
 يارب بارك شعبك ..
واجعل ليلهم هادئ..واحلامهم سعيده..
وبارك غدا نهارهم وحقق لهم امانيهم..
واحميهم بحمايتك الالهيه.. آمين







​


----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2016)

يا رب .. 
مع غياب شمس هذا النهار كن لنا شمساً لا تغيب 
 وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل ارمقنا بعين لا تنام 
 ولا تحسب علينا يارب هفواتنا
 اعطنا ليلا هادئاً و نوماً هنيئاً ويقظة نشيطة 
 و صباحاً يبشر بالافراح .... آمين .


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2016)

يا أيها الإله القوي
 الموجود في كل الكون
 وفي أصغر الكائنات،...
أنت، الذي تغمر بحنانك كل ما هو موجود،
 اعطنا قوة حبك لكي نحمي الحياة والجمال.
اغمرنا بالسلام لكي نعيش مع اخواننا وأخواتنا
 دون أن نؤذي كائناً من كان.
يا إله الفقراء،
 ساعدنا على مساعدة المتروكين 
 والمنسيين على هذه الأرض الذين لهم القيمة الكبيرة في عينَيك
 اشفي حياتنا،
 لكي نكون حماة العالم
 فنحصد الجمال، لا التلوث ولا الدمار.
المس قلوب،
 من يبحثون فقط عن الربح على حساب الأرض والفقراء.
وعلمنا اكتشاف قيمة كل شيء والاعتراف بأننا متحدين كل الاتحاد
 بجميع المخلوقات التي نلقاها في طريقنا نحو نورك اللامتناهي.
نشكرك لأنك معنا كل يوم
 ساعدنا يا رب في كفاحنا من أجل العدالة والمحبة والسلام. 










​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2016)

يا رب ..  أيها الراعي الصالح  
 أنت الطريق و الحق  و الحياة 
 نسألك يا صاحب المراحم 
 أن تسهِّل أمور جميع الناس 
 بارك بيوتهم .. بارك عائلاتهم ...
احفظ الحاضرين .. رافق المسافرين 
 و ارجِّع بالسلامة خرافك الضالين 
 و من أوسع أبواب مراحمك 
 ارحم وطني و أوهبه السلام ، 
آمين ​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2016)

حُبّك أثمن ما في الوجود...
أستودعك يا إلهي نفسي الضعيفة 
بأتعابها وألالامها ألمسها بحضورك وأشفيها برحمتك
 آمين


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2016)




----------



## Maran+atha (25 فبراير 2016)

يارب استجيب لكل صلوات اختى كلدانية الرائعة وعوض تعب محبتها 
امنح الجميع يارب من نعمك بحسب ارادتك لأنك انت الذى تعطى بسخاء ولا تعيير 
امنح الجميع يارب من نعمك بحسب مشيئتك لأنك انت الذى تعلم الصالح لكل احد

بشفاعة القديسة المملؤة مجدا العذراء مريم 
وجميع الملائكة القديسين الذين فى فردوس النعيم 
وجميع القديسين الذين ارضوك يارب باعمالهم الصالحة كل حين 
يارب استجب آمين.
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2016)

شكرااااا اخي الغالي لمرورك وتشجيعك
اسعدتني مشاركتك في الموضوع
بركة الرب تحفظك وتكون معك دوما

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2016)

ساعدني يا رب 
 لكي أواجه كل ما سيحمله لي هذا اليوم بسلامٍ.
أعني أن أستسلم بكليتي لمشيئتك القدوسة. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2016)

بارك يومنا يا رب، 
واملأه بالنور
 بـالمحبة وبالايـمان 
 بالـرجاء وبالـتواضع
 بالاطمـئـنان وبالـثقـة
 بالـفـرح وبالـسلام...
واجعلنا نـسـير فـي نورك وحقيقـتـك
 لأنـك أنـت، ايها الرب يسـوع، الطريق والحق والحياة
 لك المجد الأن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين ، 
أمين †​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2016)

عندما ï»» تسير الأمور كما تريدها أنت 
 ردد في قلبك : لتكن مشيئتك يا رب .
عندما يسيء الناس معاملتك ...
ردد في قلبك : اغفر لهم يا رب .
عندما تبتعد عن طريق الحق ...
ردد في قلبك :تغاضى عن جهلي يا رب. 
عندما تهاجمك التجربة بكل طاقتها 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت قوتي يا رب .
عندما يرفضك حتى الذين تحبهم 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت عزائي يا رب. 
عندما تكون خائفا" مترددا"وتائها"
ردد في قلبك : أعطيني الحكمة يا رب .
هو الرب الإله الخالق الأب الحنون لن يتركك
 ولن يخذلك فأنت في قلبه دوما"







​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2016)

يا رب انزع كل الشوائب من حياتي ونقيني 
 يا رب شجِّعني بقوة في نفسي لأتحمَّل مسؤولياتي وأواجه ضغوط حياتي 
 يا رب اعطني أن لا أخاف من شيء ، فأنت تحفظ دخولي وخروجي وتحفظني من كل شر
 دعني أهتف من القلب : أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني .​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2016)

صلاه  المساء 
 الصلا ة   في الصباح هي المفتاح الذي يفتح 
 مخازن مراحم الله وبركاته 
 وفي المساء هي المفتاح الذي يغلق علينا 
 نعمة حراسته وحمايته 
فكما قبلت صï»»تنا في الصباح . استجب يا 
 حنون وتقبل تضرعاتنا وشكرنا واهلنا للنوم 
 بسلام هذا المساء .. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2016)

الهي، يا من عبرت وادي الآلام والدموع 
 اشف امراضنا، قدس أفراحنا وخفف آلامنا 
 ونجنا من الأخطار يا رجاء البشرية ...
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2016)

يا يسوع اشرق على بيوتنا بنورك 
 واغمر عائلاتنا بدفئ حنانك ومحبتك 
 وساعدنا ليكن يومنا خالياً من الخطئية 
 بحسب وصاياك ومشيئتك... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2016)

يا رب، في هذا اليوم 
 لتكن قدرتك معنا لتحرسنا
وحكمتك في قلوبنا لتهدينا
 وعينك علينا لترعانا، ويدك معنا لتقوينا
 فننتصر على الخطيئة ونسير على نور وصاياك.
يا رب رافقنا في كل حياتنا ولتكن مشيئتك







​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2016)

الهي، يا من عبرت وادي الآلام والدموع 
 اشف امراضنا، قدس أفراحنا وخفف آلامنا 
 ونجنا من الأخطار يا رجاء البشرية ... 
امين




​


----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2016)

اجعلني يارب اعبر كل ليالي حياتي معك انت 
    عندها لن أخاف شيئا  
     لاني أعلم بأن الليل معك ليس ظلاما" بل هو 
        مضيء كالنهار​


----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2016)

يارب قد جعلناك أمامنا في كل حين.. 
أنت ترفعنا تسندنا تقودنا .. 
يداك تنشلنا.. أنت راعينا.. نورنا وخلاصنا.. 
عيوننا تتطلع إليك.. قلوبنا الحزينة الخائفة بين يديك..
منك نطلب الرحمة والحكمة والصبر..
فلا ترد صلاتنا ياالهنا...
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (18 مارس 2016)

باسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2016)

أذكر يارب كُل إنسان تعبان , 
مريض , مهموم , 
حزين , متألم , قلقان , مأسور , محتاج , 
أذكر يارب جميع البشر المحتاجين رحمتك 







​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2016)

باسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2016)

أيها المسيح إلهنا، إقبل صلواتنا في هذا المساء المبارك، وتسبحتنا لك على كل ما أنعمت علينا في هذا النهار، إليك نسلم نفوسنا و أجسادنا و قلوبنا، بين يدي...ك، لنعبر هذا الليل بسلامك، و رحمتك، و هب لنا ان يكون هذا الليل بلا ألم و لا عثرة، ارسل إلينا ملائكة الأمان،  ليحفظونا من كل تجربة و عمل شر، يأتي من الشرير، لننهض في الصباح على نور وجهك القدوس المشرق، ونرفع إليك التسبيح و المجد والشكر ، آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2016)

سيبقى صليبك يا رب مرفوعاً ومنتشراً في كل أصقاع الأرض 
وستظل أجراس الكنائس تقرع لتمجيد اسمك القدوس


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2016)

أفضل طريقة تبدأ بها يومك هي أن تصلي قائلاً :
 "يا رب، أنا لا شيء بدونك."


----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2016)

يا ملك الملوك... بالشوك كللّوك... بالسياط جلدوك... 
بالمسامير علقوك... بالحربة طعنوك... من اجلنا صلبوك.... 
وانت غفرت لنا... وما زلت ترحمنا... ومن خيراتك تزيدنا... 
وبمحبتك تغمرنا... فسامحنا ربي سامحنا...
امين







​


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2016)

اليك رفعت صلاتي

يا يسوع
يا من ذقت الموت من أجلى أنا
انا المريض بالخطيه
حبلت بك العذراء مريم أمك بغير زرع بشر
تألمت العذراء فى ولادتك
و أتيت إلى العالم
و أخذت صورة الانسان لكى تشابهنا فى كل شىء ما عدا الخطية وحدها
سجنت ولطمت و صلبت من أجلى أنا الخاطى لكى تخلصنى
دفنت فى القبر ثلاث أيام
دست الموت و انتصرت عليه بقيامتك
كل هذا يا الاهى من أجلى أنا الخاطى


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2016)

*باسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين


 أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مارس 2016)

*بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2016)

ربّ قوّنا لنحمل صليب مشقّات حياتنا معك، حرّرنا لنختارك قبل كلّ شيء، 
 إجعلنا من تلاميذك، قوّنا فنرمي عنّا كلّ ما يعوق تقدّمنا في مسيرتنا إلى قلبك..
يا ربّ ما أحوَجنا إلى خلاصك. لا تنظر إلى خطيئتنا، إرحمنا وفُرصًا جديدةً أعطنا
 فنعود ونفهم ومعكَ وبكَ ومِن أجلك نعمل لخلاصنا وخلاص العالم.​


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2016)

*بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2016)

يا رب اجعل افراحنا تغلب احزاننا... 
وضحكاتنا تمسح دمعاتنا.... 
والامل ...يمحي اليأس من نفوسنا....
والرجاء يملأ حياتنا وقلوبنا... 
يا رب كن انت معنا... ولا تتخلى عنا ... ...
اقبل صلواتنا واستجب لنا ... 
ومن خيراتك اعطنا وبرحمتك اغمرنا.... 
امين
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2016)

بالصلاة ننهي يومنا 
 يا رب ارحمنا و اغفر ذنوبنا و خطايانا
 أعطنا يا رب نوماً هنيئاً مثل نوم الأطفال ...
اجعلنا يا رب ننسى الهموم و نلقي أمامك الأثقال
 و نصلي و نهتف
 يا رب عليك الاتكال
 آمين​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مارس 2016)

*بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2016)

*بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2016)

نشكرك ونصلي ونطلب منك يارب
 من اجل جميع المتألمين والمظلومين
 من اجل جميع المأسوريين والمفقودين
 من أجل جميع الجياع والعطاشى
 من اجل جميع المرضى والمصابين......
من اجل جميع الحزانى والمتعبين
 من أجل جميع اليتامى والمتروكين
 من أجل جميع العجزة والمهملين
 من اجل جميع المطرودين والمشردين
 من اجل الذين فقدوا احبائهم وأغلى الناس على قلوبهم
 اسمع صوت تضرعاتنا واستجب صلاتنا يارب ......
 امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2016)

يارب
 أشكرك لأنك لن تتركني أبداً، 
حتى حينما أجتاز في أوقات صعبة 
أعلم أنك ستكون معي تشجعني وتقويني 
امين


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أبريل 2016)

*بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.

لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم.

وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين.*


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2016)

رفيعة هي محبتك يا ربي
 وواسعة هي رحمتك يا إلهي
 فإذ نسيتُ يوما أن أنظر اليك
 أعلمُ أنك حيّ فيّ وكلامك يملأ أعماقي.
أحبك يارب الأرباب




​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2016)




----------



## peace_86 (12 أبريل 2016)

*شكراً يا يسوع لأنك جنبي دايماً وتسندني*


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2016)

شكرا يايسوع 
 شكرا على نورك الذي ينير طريقي 
 ويساعدني على السير في طريقك 
 عندما يصبح كل شيء امامي مظلما 
 وعندما يغمر الليل حياتي انا اعرف بل ومتأكد 
من انك هنا معي ورجائي بك يجعلني ابدأ السير من جديد ....








​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2016)

أنــزع عـنـي يــارب كـل كـآبــة، كـل ضـيـق، 
كـل مــلل وكـل حــزن ويـــأس أعـنـي فـي ضيـقـاتــي
 وأمسكـنــي بيمـيـنــك، وقــود خـطــواتــــي




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أبريل 2016)

اشكرك يا يسوع على حنانك
 اشكرك على عملك-- انت جميل يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2016)

أعطنا يا رب أن لا ننسى حنانك علينا، 
وإجعلنا نشعر بعنايتك في كل لحظة من حياتنا. 
يا رب لن يتعمق إيماننا إلّا بعطفك، وحبك يا رب يسبق صلواتنا.
إستجب يا رب لأنك مخلص المتوكلين عليك من كل قلوبهم.
​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2016)

يارب باركنا 
 يارب انشر السلام في العالم 
 يارب خلص شعبك 
 يارب احمي أبناءك وبناتك من الشر 
 يارب اغفر لنا...
يارب لاتنسنا 
 يارب أشفى المرضى 
 يارب أطعم الجياع 
 يارب أدفى البردانين ..​امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)

أشكرك يارب لليوم الجديد.
من فضلك، يارب، باركه.
ارشدني واعطني المقدرة أن استثمره وفقا لارادتك لي.
إملأه بالمحبة والتسامح وتضميد الجراح والحكمة.
لأجل مجد اسمك القدوس.  آمين.


----------



## grges monir (23 أبريل 2016)

فى احد الشعانين نمسك السعف النخل فى ايديناللاشارة  إلى الظفر و إلى الإكليل الذى يهبه الله للمجاهدين      المنتصرين فيوحنا الحبيب رأى جمعاً كبيراً منتصراً فى أيدهم سعف  النخيل ( رؤ 7     : 9 ) و إلى وجوب الجهاد الحسن ( اى 6 : 2 ) لينل إكليل  الحياة الذى وعد به     الرب الذين يحبونه ( 1كو 9 : 25 ) ( 2تى 4 : 7 ، يع  1 : 12 ، بط 5 : 4 ، رؤ 2 :     10 ) أما أغصان الزيتون فتشير إلى السلام  كما أن عصيره يشير إلى القداسة لهذا     لما أرسل نوح الحمامة عادت و فى  فمها غصن الزيتون اخضر ( تك 8 : 11 ) إشارة إلى     حلول السلام على الأرض  .. و لذا فالكنيسة تحثنا على أن تتبع السلام مع الجميع و     القداسة و  التى بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب ( عب 12 : 14 ) فإن ثمر البر يزرع فى      السلام من الذين يفعلون السلام ( يع 3 : 18 ) .


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2016)

ربي و الهي 
 لا تسمح للظلام أن يخفي النور 
 و لا تسمح للشر أن يغلب الخير 
 و لا للحرب أن تلوي السلام 
 لا تدع يا رب الأشرار يغلبوا الأبرار 
 كن معنا يا الهنا و ارحمنا في كل حين '
 آمين  †


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2016)

علمني  يارب بأن اودعك جميع مخاوفي وأن 
 اتذكر رأفتك بدون انقطاع ...
لكي تستطيع نفسي بأن تحصل على راحتها 
 الروحية وﻻ تدع نومي أن يكون زائدا عن اللازم 
بل ان يساعدني على استرجاع قواي 
 لكي اصبح اكثر أهلاً لخدمتك لتكن ارادتك بأن 
 تحفظني نقيا في جسدي وروحي وأن تقيني من جميع
 التجارب واﻷخطار لكي يؤول نومي أيضاً الى مجد اسمك .. 





آمين


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2016)

يا رب السلام امنح العالم السلام... 
احمي شعبك في كل مكان.... هبهم الراحة والامان ...
وازرع الطمأنينة بين الشعوب ...والمحبة في القلوب.... 
امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2016)

اطلب منك يارب ان تعطيني القوة والنعمة 
كي استطيع ان اكتشف  ارادتك 
وان اعمل بها فقدني انت بنفسك 





يا الهي الحبيب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2016)

يا رب ارض العراق حزينة 
 لماذا لا تدع نوح يبني سفينة ...
لكي ينجو الاف الابرياء 
 برحمة تبعثها سماء 
 يا رب يا رب ارض العراق حزينة 
 من هنا كان تاسيس الحضارة 
 وهنا عزفت اول قيثارة 
 فكيف يبقى المرض 
 وكل ذاك انقرض 
 يا رب جدد ثانية هذي المدينة 
 اجدادنا عاشوا هنا ممجدين 
 ابناؤنا باتوا الان مظلومين 
 لماذا نحيا بخوف 
 ءابداعنا في الجوف 
 يا رب يا رب خييم بقوتك هدوء السكينة










​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2016)




----------



## Maran+atha (2 مايو 2016)

كلدانية قال:


>



امين.


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2016)

صلاة المساء
 يارب قبل ان انام اطلب منك
 يارب خذ كل ما يشوش افكارنا
 كل ما يتعبنا ويؤلمنا ويجرحنا
...
 نقي ما تلوث في ضمائرنا
 ضمد ما انجرح في أرواحنا
 خذ مشاعرنا واشواقنا
 واعطنا سلاما لمنامنا







​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مايو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2016)

يا رب .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
استجب لكل النوايا التي نرفعها اليك ، 
 ولا تحرم أحد منا ما يتمناه .
إسمع يارب صلاة أولادك
 فأنت الأب الرحوم...


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

*






بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2016)

في ظلام ليلي كن انت رفيقي يا ربي  
نوّر دربي ، أرشد خطواتي  ​واحمني من 
كل شرّ....أمين








​
​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (19 مايو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2016)

نكبر .... وتكبر همومنا ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... تتضاعف مسؤوليتنا ....
 تكثر مصاعبنا..... تقسو الحياة علينا.... 
ونحن في هذه الحياة نحارب .... نتحدى بشجاعة المتاعب.... 
نواجه بصبر المصاعب .... ونصلي للرب ان ينقذنا من التجارب..... 
لا سلاح لدينا سوى الايمان.... لا قوة لنا الا بك يا رب الاكوان....
انت رجاؤنا في كل مكان .... وحدك املنا في كل زمان .... 
نسجد امامك ونطلب رحمتك ونرجوك ان تجزل علينا الخير والحنان ....
امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2016)

​


----------



## peace_86 (25 مايو 2016)

*واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن للمخطيئين إلينا..*


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2016)

كما ان الليل يعقبه النهار 
 اضع نفسي الضعيفة امام رحمتك 
 أؤمن ربي انه بعد الشدة سيأتي الفرج 
 ï»·نك معنا لن تهملنا ولن تتركنا الى اï»·بد .. 





آمين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (27 مايو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2016)

صلاة الليل
 كما أنّ الليل يعقبه النهار ، 
نؤمن ربي أنّه بعد الشدّة سيأتي الفرج ،
 لأنك معنا ، لن تهملنا ، ولن تتركنا الى الابد...
 امين.







​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2016)

يا رب يا عالم مكنونات النفوس 
 أشفق على نفوسنا و ارحمناا




 تعال يا رب وأمسح كل دمعة من عيوننا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا العزاء وقت أحزاننا...
تعال يا رب وكن لنا القوة وقت ضعفنا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا الدواء وقت أوجاعنا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا الرجاء عندما يضعف إيماننا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا الهدوء حينما تعصف رياحنا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا النور حينما يطفأ نور عيوننا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا الملجأ حينما تكثرحروبنا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا الغفران حينما تكثر خطايانا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا الترنيمة حينما نرفع لك تسبيحنا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا المسكن حينما نفقد أوطاننا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا الأمل حينما تكثر طموحاتنا
 تعال يا رب وكن لنا الأمان حينما نفقد سلامنا
 تعال يا رب وأستجب لكل طلبــــــــــــــــــاتــــــنا
 فتعــــــــــال يــــــــا رب وأجعل حياتنا ملك يديك


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## النهيسى (5 يونيو 2016)

*يارب يا يسوع
أسندنى
سامحنى
ارحمنى
كلل حياتى بفرح 
بارك كل شعيك ورعيتك
B]*​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2016)

يا قلب ربي الأقدس يا شافي جراحات نفوسنا 
ويا مانحاً النور لأجسادنا
 ألهب شعلة محبتك في الضمائر
 وليسدّ السلام في القلوب
 ولتشرق رحمتك يارب في جميع ايام حياتنا 
فنعيش عيشة أبناء النور فتختفي الظلمة عن دروبنا 
 آمين







​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2016)

أنت وحدك يارب ، يمكنك أن تغيرنا وتحول حياتنا .
اجعل يارب ، أن تتغذى حياتنا من حياة ابنك ، 
 اجعل من ضعفنا قوة ، بالاعتماد على قوتك أنت . 
اجعلنا نكون مثلك ، ننظر بعيونك ، ونحب كما أنت تحب . 
لهذا يارب ، بتواضع وبساطة ، نعود إليك من جديد ، .

لتصبح حياتنا مملوءة بالحياة والحب والفرح الحقيقي .  






​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2016)

امامك يا أيها القلب المحب نضع البشرية 
 أولائك المتعبدين لقلبك الأقدس نطلب النعمة
 للبعيدين عنه نطلب الرحمة
 للذين لم يتذوقوا رأفته نطلب الشفقه
 فلتكلّل الجميع بإحساناتك يا يسوع الوديع والمتواضع  القلب 
آمين





​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2016)

ربي لم أكن أعلم أن أجمل أوقات الحياة
 هي الضيقات والتجارب والأزمات 
 لأنها تجعلنى انسى الكل و انظر إليك وحدك وانتظرك







​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2016)

يا  رب، علمنا أن نحب الاخرين مثلما أحببتنا
 و أن نساعدهم  
 لا تتركنا يارب ، علمنا أن نسير على خطاك ، 
علمنا أن نقول نعم لمشيئتك 
 نشكرك يا يسوع لأنك خلصتنا بصليبك ، 
فنقلتنا من الظلام إلى النور الحقيقي 
 نقلتنا من الخطيئة إلى العيش مع الله ،
 كن معنا دائما أحفظنا وظللنا بحمايتك ورعايتك ،
أمين







​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2016)

اني أختُم، يا ربّ نهاري بشكركَ، كما افتتحتُهُ بتسبيحِكَ
 فاختم بالخير كلّ أعمال حياتي
 لتكن يا ربّ، خدمتُنا لرضاك
 وصلاتُنا لحمدك
 وحياتُنا لمجدك...
أحِلَّ، يا ربّ،
 حُبك في نفوسنا ونورَك في ضمائرنا
 وسلامَك في قلوبنا
 ومع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب
 وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام
 ولا تحسب علينا، يا ربّ، هفواتِنا
 أعطنا ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً ويقظة نشيطة
 وصباحاً يبشرُ بالأفراح.​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2016)

يا قلب يسوع لاقدس نصلي إليك في هذا المساء 
ونطلب منك أن تسهل أمور جميع الناس ...
بارك بيوتهم، إشفي مرضاهم أحفظ الحاضرين 
وأرجع بالسلامة الغائبين 
وأرح بال وقلوب جميع المؤمنين بك​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2016)

إليــــك رفعــــت عينــــي يا ساكـــن السمـــــاء ... 
أنظــــر يـــارب إلـــيّ فأنــــا فــي حاجـــة شديـــده إليــــك ..
 تحنــــن علينــــا يـــارب وأرحمنـــا .. 
امين...​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2016)

يارب لتكن أنت حارسهم الوحيد وقوتهم التي تصد 
أي غمامة سوداء أو عاصفة رياح تريد أذية شعبنا المسكين 
بشفاعة أمنا الحنونه مريم العذراء وجميع القديسين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2016)

أيها المسيح الحي ،، خلص جميع المتألمين وارحم الموتى الراقدين ،، 
لنصلي من اجل العراق في هذا اليوم ،،، 

 آمين ..​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2016)

لا تؤذينا الشمس في النهار.... ولا القمر في الليل.... 
شكرا لك ربي على كل نور ترسله لنا ليمحي عتمة وظلام حياتنا....
 شكرا لك على كل انسان تضعه في طريقنا ليساعدنا عند صعابنا.... 
شكرا لك ربي على كل شيء ....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2016)

ربنا يسوع  انت القادر على كل شي خلص شعبك 
من الحروب والشرور والدماء انت الذي يزرع السلام
 والامان فازرع السلام والامان في بلدنا العراق وكل البلدان
امييييين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2016)

يا ربّ، 
إليكَ أرفعُ قلبي أضعُ  فيكَ ثقتي
في التعب أنت راحتي
 في الضعف أنت قوّتي
 في العواصف أنت هدوئي
 عليك و إلى الأبد كل اتكالي...
فلتكن مشيئتك ، 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2016)

صلاة قبل النوم ....
يارب عبر النهار وحل الليل اغفر ما أخطأت بحقك 
وسامحني على ما فعلت وقلت بجهلي ...
انعم علي بنوم هانئ فيارب اني استودع روحي
 بين يديك فأمنحني يوما جديدا أكرسه لك 
فأمجدك واشكرك على كل عطياك ... 
امييين







​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2016)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين*


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2016)

امنحنا يا رب ان نكمل هذا المساء بسلام
 لنرقد بسلامك وننعم برحمتك.
 آمين


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2016)

يا رب انت دائما معنا وفي وسطنا 
وانا اؤمن يا يسوع مخلصي وموجود في قلبي 
واحبك فوق كل شيء طالبا منك 
ألا تسمح بأن انفصل عنك لانك الهي ومعلمي 
وقادر على كل شي لك المجد الى الابد





امييين


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2016)

اؤمن ربي 
اؤمن انك تسمعني، انك تراني
  انك تعرف ما يقلقني، وانك ستستجيب
  الى صلواتي اؤمن انك قادر على كل شيء.


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2016)

أن شئـت ان تـشفـي فـالـمسيـح هـــــــو الـطبيــب
 أن كنـت مـثقــلا بخـطـــــايــاك فـالـمسيــح هـو البــر
 أن احــتــجـت عـــــونــا فـالـمسيــح هــــــــــو القــوة
 أن خـــشـــيـت المـــــوت فـالـمسيــح هـــــو الـحيــاة
 أن اشــــتهيـت الـســمـاء فـالـمسيــح هــــــو الطـريــق...
أن طـلــــبـت طـعـــــامــا فـالـمسيــح هــو خبــز الـحيـــاة




​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## القسيس محمد (6 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2016)

ياربــــــي يســـــــوع
عندمـــــا لا استطيـــــع ان اتكلـــــم من ثقــــــــــل همومــــــــى
 ارفــــــــع عينــــــى الـــــــــى الســـــــــــــماء وبصمتـــــــى
 اتحــــــــــدث اليـــــــــك وحــــــــدك فانـــــــــت تعـــــــــرف
 مـــــــــابداخلـــــــــى بـــــــــدون ان اتكلـــــــــم ..​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2016)

يا رب , 
اسألك من اجل الاطفال المهملين و الشباب 
 المحاطين بالعثرات و الاخطار و الشيوخ المحتاجين 
 و جميع الذين يعانون من الفقر 
 أشمللهم بحنانك ورعايتك أنت حصننا وملجأنا 
امييييين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2016)

عندما ﻻ تسير الأمور كما تريدها أنت 
 ردد في قلبك : لتكن مشيئتك يا رب .
-عندما يسيء الناس معاملتك 
 ردد في قلبك : اغفر لهم يا رب .
-عندما تبتعد عن طريق الحق ...
ردد في قلبك :تغاضى عن جهلي يا رب. 
-عندما تهاجمك التجربة بكل طاقتها 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت قوتي يا رب .
-عندما يرفضك حتى الذين تحبهم 
 ردد في قلبك : أنت عزائي يا رب. 
-عندما تكون خائفا" مترددا"وتائها"
ردد في قلبك : أعطيني الحكمة يا رب .
هو الرب الإله الخالق الأب الحنون لن يتركك 
ولن يخذلك فأنت في قلبه دوما"







​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2016)

كنت جايه مش عارفا هقول ايه--
لقيت الصلاوات الجميله دى
 اغفر لهم يا رب--
 انت قوتى يا رب 



كلدانية قال:


> عندما ﻻ تسير الأمور كما تريدها أنت
> ردد في قلبك : لتكن مشيئتك يا رب .
> -عندما يسيء الناس معاملتك
> ردد في قلبك : اغفر لهم يا رب .
> ...


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2016)

أيها الآب الحبيب الذي ترتاح لك القلوب وتأتي إليك كل النفوس
 إني آتي إليك بكل همومي مستنداً على وعدك الصادق الأمين
" تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم "
يا ربي يسوع، وحدك تستطيع أن تقدم لي العون 
وتخفف عن كاهلي حملي  
 يا رجاء من ليس له رجاء ومعين من ليس له معين 
إني أثق وسأظل واثق في وعدك يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2016)

كل الامور فى يدك يا يسوع---
قادر انت على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2016)

إن تعبنا فأننا إليك نتوجه يا رب
 وإن ثقل حملنا فمن لنا معين غيرك 
 وإن ضاقت دنيانا فأنك أنت الفرح والرجاء




​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2016)

لا يستطيع أحد فعل شيء خارج محبتك يا رب 
 فيا يسوع زدنا حباً بك كي تتكاثر محبتنا للأخرين
 فيبصرون أعمالك الذين هم  لا زالوا في الظلمة تائهين
 يارب إرحمنا وأستجب لنا







​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2016)

في عتمة هذه الحياة 
انت النور ياربي
 وسطة الظلام تضئ لي دربي
اتبعك واسير مطمئنا وقلبي يفيض بالحب
لااخاف الشر ولا الاشرار مادمت انت معي 
اميييين


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2016)

يارب اجعل همومنا تنتهي مع نهاية هذا الشهر....
وافراحنا تبدأ مع بداية الشهر الجديد....باركه ربي واجعله سعيدا 
على الجميع وليحمل لنا الامان والاستقرار  ويطفئ نار الحروب 
 ولتمتلئ القلوب بالمحبه ويحل السلام في جميع  الاوطان ....
امين


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2016)

يسوع الحبيب كن دائما قوتي في ضعفي ..
 وعزائي في احزاني 
 كن نوري في ظلامي .. 
كن طريقي في هذه الحياة دائما .. 
امين




​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2016)

الهى...هب لى نقاوة القلب و انزع عنى كل خبث..
 فلا اسلك فى طرق معوجة
 بل تكون أنت هو طريقى الأوحد.. 
فأنت هو الطريق والحق والحياة
 قدس نفسى وجسدى... فلا تحمل نفسى روح الخبث
 قدس قلبى ولسانى فأصير كصورتك وكشبهك
 قدسنى ياإلهى فأسلك حسب إرادتك


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2016)

اني أختُم، يا ربّ نهاري بشكركَ، 
كما افتتحتُهُ بتسبيحِكَ
 فاختم بالخير كلّ أعمال حياتي
 لتكن يا ربّ، خدمتُنا لرضاك
 وصلاتُنا لحمدك
 وحياتُنا لمجدك...
أحِلَّ، يا ربّ،
 حُبك في نفوسنا ونورَك في ضمائرنا 
 وسلامَك في قلوبنا





​


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2016)

صلاة  المساء 
 كما ان الليل يعقبه النهار 
 اضع نفسي الضعيفة امام رحمتك 
 أؤمن ربي انه بعد الشدة سيأتي الفرج 
 ï»·نك معنا لن تهملنا ولن تتركنا الى اï»·بد .. 
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2016)

غيرنى و بذلنى و شكلنى حتى أكون مقبوله فئ عيونك يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2016)

ياربّ سامحني :
إذا نسيت حبك .
إذا نسيت وعودك .
إذا نسيت صلبك من أجلي.
إذا أسأت الحُكم على الآخرين .
إذا نسيت أن كل إنسان هو أخي.
إذا أخطأت في صديقي .
إذا لم أغفر خطايا أخي.
إذا أخذ شيء ما مكانك في حياتي .
إذا تمردت على إمكانياتي .
إذا أهملت عملي .
إذا أهملت صلاتي وتضرعاتي . 
إذا كنت قصير النظر ولم أراك في حياتي. 
إذا لم أكن شمعة تنير الطريق للآخرين .
إذا لم أشكرك على عطاياك . 
إذا لم أفعل مثل السامري الصالح .
إذا لم أبتسم في وجه الآخرين.
إذا لم أعش ما أقوله.
ارجوك يا رب ... سامحني


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 سبتمبر 2016)

قأعده بتئمل فئ سماك يا رب ... وسط الظلام. الجامد تنكشف كل نجوم السماء ... لوحه رائعه. الجمال. انت مبدع يا ربئ


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2016)

هناك عند الصليب ابتدأ اللقاء 
 ابتدأت قصة الفداء
 هناك حب عظيم 
 هناك عطاء ثمين
 هناك شراكة لا مثيل لها...
هناك تضحية فاقت حدودها
  هناك عرفتنا كيف يكون الوفاء
 نعم يا يسوع هناك حضنت العالم 
 هناك قبلت خطايا الأنام 
 هناك النصر والقوة هناك الفخر والعزة والجبروت​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2016)

الصليب حافظ كلّ المسكونة، الصليب جمال الكنيسة، 
 الصليب عزَّة الملوك، الصليب ثبات المؤمنين، 
 الصليب مجد الملائكة، .     
اليوم الصليب يُرفع والعالم يتقدس، ...
لأنك أيها الجالس مع الآب والروح القدس، 
 لما بسطت يديك عليه، 
اجتذبت العالم أجمع إلى معرفتك، 
 فأهِّل المتكلين عليك لمجدك الإلهي.



​


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2016)

بصليبك يارب غفرت خطايانا
 بصليبك يارب نجونا من الهلاك
 بصليبك يارب غيرت حياتنا
 بصليبك يارب ابصرنا النور
...
 ونحن اليوم نفتخر ان نحمل صليبك على قلوبنا 
 شكرا يارب على عطاياك


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2016)

مثلما تدير زهرة دوّار الشمس وجهها نحو نور الشمس ...... 
هكذا يا رب نحن نستنير بنورك ونتبعك ..... 
نبحث عن النور والدفء قربك ....
ونحتمي في ظلّ رحمتك.... 
فيا نورا" من نور لا تحجب وجهك القدوس عنا..... 
واضىء طريق كل من لم يعرفك بعد ونوّر حياتنا.... 
يا ربنا والهنا لك المجد الى الابد....
أمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2016)

كم تصغر الدنيا في عينينا متى شعرنا بالمرض.....
 وكم ندرك قيمة الصحة فهي نعمة وهبنا الله إياها مجانا"..... 
فيا رب نسألك ان تشفي جميع المرضى وتخفف اوجاعهم ....
وتنعم عليهم بالشفاء العاجل وتمام الصحة والعافية..... 
امين

​


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2016)

يا رب نصلي  طالبين منك حضورك الدائم في حياتنا ..
فنرفع لك قلوبنا ، ونفوسنا تعبيراً عن مدى اتكالنا عليك ، 
ومرددين دائماً : لتكن مشيئتك في حياتنا.. 
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2016)

اطلب منك فقط يارب  أن تعطيني النعمة و القوة
 كي أستطيع أن اكتشف إرادتك  وأن اعمل بها 
 فقدني أنت بنفسك يا إلهي الحبيب 
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2016)

باسم يسوع الغالي والثمين اشكرك على كل شيء 
اعطيتني واشكرك أيضا على كل شيء أخذته مني 
أثق انك ستعوضني على كل الالم والتعب 
أثق انك  لاتتركني في منتضف الطريق 
أمين




​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2016)

صلوا من اجل الذين لا يخبرون احدا 
باوجاعهم الذين امتلات أنفسهم حزنا وضيّقا  
 لكنهم اكتفوا بالصمت


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2016)

يا يسوع انت قادر تحول المستحيل  لواقع 
كلو أمل ورجاء امين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2016)

ياربي علمني أن لا اضيق واحزن
 عندما اريد أمرا ولم ترد له أن يتحقق
 علمني ان لا اتعب نفسي حينها ياربي
 علمني ان اسعد باختيارك وانتظر عوضك الجميل
امييين


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2016)

أيها الربّ إلهنا، انّك لست بعيداً عنّا، بل قريبٌ.
فتعال لملاقاتنا حاملاً وعودك للمستقبل.
أعطنا الشجاعة لكي نترك كل شيء 
ونخاطر بكل شيء لنتبعك
لأن وعودك تفوق كلّ ما نستطيع أن نتصوره. 
المجد للربّ​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2016)

ربي لا تترك اليأس يغلب الامل مع اشتداد المصاعب
 هبنا القوة والشجاعة لنتحمل هول التجارب 
 ربي املأ قلوبنا بالرجاء ولا تترك الشك يزعزع ايماننا
 اليك لجأنا وعليك اتكلنا فكن لنا معينا.
 امين


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2016)

يا رب، 
لا نعرف ما ينتظرنا في هذا اليوم 
ولكننا سنرسم على وجوهنا اشارة الصليب 
 سنتكّل عليك ربي لنواجه المصاعب 
وكلنا ايمان انك معنا ترافقنا ولن تتركنا وستحمينا 
 فانت هو الله ضابط الكل و محب لكل البشر، 
أنت وحدك القدير والصالح فوق كل شيء
 نحبك لانك أحببتنا قبلا والى المنتهى. 
لك المجد من الآن وإلى الأبد، 
آمين




​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2016)

الهي العظيم
 لست أعرف من أين ابدأ حديثي معك 
لكنك لا شك تعرف كل ما بداخلي
 سوف أكتفي بأن أرفع عيناي إليك 
و في قلبي كلمة واحده..
احبك ربي


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2016)

العراق محتاجك يارب : 
نينوى تصرخ  محتاجة حضورك يارب
 لاننا عليك متكلون انت رجائنا واملنا الوحيد 
امين باسمك نصلي يارب لاتتركنا ارجوك















​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2016)

ربي والهي يسوع المسيح 
لتكن هذه الشمعة التي أشعلها نوراً منك يا رب 
لتضيئ طريقي أثناء الصعوبات. 
ونور دربنا  وارحمنا واستجب لنا   آمين




​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2016)

في الحياة انت الطريق والحق والحياة 
 وفي الليل انت نوري.. وفي الغربة انت رفيقي 
 وفي الضعف انت قوتي وسندي.. 
وفي السماء من لي سواك
 يارب عليك اتكالي في كل حين ..


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2016)

أشرق يا رب شمس الامل في حياتنا ولا تدعها تغيب 
 بارك يومنا، دبّر حياتنا بحكمتك، رافق خطواتنا برحمتك
 بارك عائلاتنا واعمالنا واوطاننا، واملأ قلوبنا ايمانا" ورجاء 
 بان الغد افضل وان الفرح سيعود  
 اقبل صلاتنا يارب و استجب لنا













​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2016)

يارب ارحم شعبك. 
أرض قديسك لاتتركها تتألم 
 اصلي باسمك أن تبطل كل مؤامرات العدو عليها 
وكل شكوى إبليس نطلب حمايه دمك على أعتاب الأرض 
من الشمال إلى الجنوب ومن الشرق إلى الغرب .
إلهي سور حول العراق نار ونور حماية الروح القدس .





إلهي اسمع واستجيب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## happy angel (25 أكتوبر 2016)

سبحـــــــوا الـــــــــــــــــــــــرب

فى جــلال قوتـــــه  على مقدرتـــــه
ككثــرة عظمتـــــــه  بصـــوت البــوق
سبحـــووووه فى جميــع قديسيـــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## happy angel (27 أكتوبر 2016)

ياربى يسوع المسيح..... ارحمنى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح.......خلصنى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح......اعنى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح......قوينى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح........طهرنى انا الخاطى
ياربى يسوع المسيح......اغفر لى ذنوبى انا الخاطى


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2016)

اجمل ما في الليل انه سينتهي مهما طال.... 
وان الفجر سيطل من جديد..... 
هكذا ربي اجعل همومنا تنتهي وانعم علينا بيوم سعيد ....
امين
​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2016)

إليكَ يا إلهي أرفع في مسائي صلاتي
 صلاة القلب المملوء بالثقة .
ثقتي بك يا يسوع الحبيب.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2016)

يا رب
 اسكب الفرح الحقيقي في قلب عالمنا المتألم
 عزّي المحزونين واشفي كل مريض يارب
 وازرع في قلوبنا السعادة والدفء والنور والحياة .. 
امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2016)

آجعل يا رب شهرنا هذا ، 
مليئـاً بالخير والمحبّـة للـجـمـيع
 يا يسوع ، بنورك نرى النور 
 فأنت النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان 
 انر حياتنا كي نتمكن من معرفة طريقك
 الهمنا الى الخير والحق لنسير حسب تعاليمك ووصاياك 
 وإجعلنا نشعر بعنايتك في كل لحظة من حياتنا
 اقبل منا يا رب محبتنا واعمالنا 
وتعبنا وباركنا وارضى عنا
 ولك المجد والشكر الى الابد. أمين


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2016)

ولا تدخلنا في تجـــــــــــــــــربة
لكن نجينا من الشــــــــــرير
بالمسيح يسوع ربــــــنا
لان لك القوة والمــجد
الي الابــــد
امــين


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2016)

يارب اطلب منك ان تسكن قلبي 
وترشدني لطريق الحق والحياة معك 
وفيك وان تجعل حياتي مليئة بالحب والسلام الذاتي .
بارك يارب عائلتي وأحبائي واصدقائي .
امين


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2016)

ربي... يامن اعطيتنا جسدك مأكلا" ودمك مشربا"..... سامحنا نحن الخطأة الغير مستحقين.... واغفر لنا وارحمنا....أمين


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2016)

يا رب
 نصلي اليوم من أجل جميع المرضى و الأيتام و الحزانى
 نصلي من أجل جميع المشردين و الجائعين و العطشى
 نصلي من أجل جميع البعيدين و المسافرين و الأسرى
 نصلي من أجل جميع الفقراء و المظلومين و الثكالى
 نصلي من أجل جميع المضطهدين و المنكوبين و البائسين
 إرحمهم يا الله و اعطف عليهم و استجب لدعائهم 
آمين يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2016)

في هذا المساء إدخل بيتي يا رب وافتقدني بنعمتك
 انني ادعوك يا ربي من كل قلبي 
ان تدخل الي بيتي وتستلم قلبي وحياتي
 وجودك معي يا ربي يُفرح قلبي ويغّير حياتي ..​


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2016)

أيها الرب يسوع، أعنّا على الحياة: 
جَمّل قلوبنا بالتسامح والمحبّة والعطف. 
ساعد الضعفاء المساكين. إفتقد المرضى المعذّبين. 
ساعد وقدّس كلّ نفس مضطهدة من أجل اسمك 
بالأخص في هذا الشرق. قدّس حياتنا يارب ، 
ولَك كلّ المجد والحب والاكرام الى أبد الابدين، 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2016)

happy angel قال:


> ولا تدخلنا في تجـــــــــــــــــربة
> لكن نجينا من الشــــــــــرير
> بالمسيح يسوع ربــــــنا
> لان لك القوة والمــجد
> ...






​


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2016)

امنحنا يا رب ان نكمل هذا المساء بسلام
 لنرقد بسلامك وننعم برحمتك. 
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2016)

يــــارب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



أنــــت سيـــد الكـــون وتعـــرف مــــا فـــي الأفكــــار ،
 ومــــا فـــي القــــلوب مـــن حــــزن وخــــوف 
يـــا أبانــــا أبـــعد عنـــا شبـــح الخـــوف 
وبــــدد عــــنا ظلـــمة الأيــــام وإجــــعل همــــنــا الوحـــيد 
هـــــو النــــظر إليــــك والإتكــــــال عـــلي قدرتـــــــك 
ومشيـــــئتك فكــــل شـــيء زائــــل إلا محبـــــتك 
وحضــــورك فــــي حياتنــــا فــــهو الباقـــــي 
فــــكن معـــنا ولا تتركــــنا...
اّاامين


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2016)

ما أجمل أن تشرق الشمس في كل صباح 
مع إشراقة وجهك يا يسوع 
 ما أجمل التحدث معك والارتماء بين يديك الحنونتين
 احفظنا يارب خلال هذا النهار 
ورافقنا بروحك القدوس في كل أعمالنا 
 لنستحق أن نكون تلاميذك فنسعى ليحل الحب حيث البغض 
 والمغفرة حيث الإساءة والاتفاق حيث الخلاف ...
والرحمة حيث القسوة والعطاء حيث الأنانية
 نتوجه إليك يا يسوع ونسألك أن تمنح عالمنا
حبك وسلامك وأمانك  إليك نصرخ قائلين : 

يا يسوع الوديع المتواضع القلب ، 
اجعل قلبنا مثل قلبك . آمين









​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2016)

على دروب الحياة نسير ... ولا نعرف النهاية والمصير .
يتعبنا المستقبل والتفكير .... وفي بالنا هدف كبير .
كيف نصل اليك ايها الاله القدير؟ انر يا رب دروبنا .
وارشدنا اليك... وبارك خطواتنا ....واجعلنا نستحق ان نسكن لديك. 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2016)

رب اتكالي عليك بكل وقت 
 تعب عقلي من التفكير واحتار قلبي من الأفكار 
 كن معي يا رب ونجني من كل شر .. 
لا تتخلى عني يا الهي اميين


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2016)

انها ليلة الاحد يارب احمي شعبك المسيحي 
في كل مكان في العالم وخاصة في عراقنا الجريح 
قوينا وزد ايماننا بمحبتك العظيمة التي علمتنا يارب .. 




​


----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2016)

عندما نفتح نوافذنا صباحاً
 لنسرع معها قلوبنا للمحبة
 فتغمر الشمس وجوهنا ليشرق معها الأمل
 و مع بسمة الشفاه الأولى نشكر الرب على هذا اليوم
 تاركين له حسن تدبير أمورنا لنبدأ يوماً مثمراً كله خيراً وبركة 







​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2016)

يا رب على نيّة كل الأشخاص 
الحاملين كل يوم صليب المرض والالم، وهموم الحياة
 أعط يا رب مرضانا نعمة القوّة 
ليحملوا صليب مرضن بتسليم لمشيئتك 
ونعرف إنوا كل صليب منحملو معك 
بحياتنا هوّي طريق بيوصل لمجد القيامة







​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2016)

‎في نهاية هذا اليوم اذكرُ يا رب الذين ليس لديهم من يذكرهم، 
أذكرُ يارب العاجزين و المنقطعين و المرضى و الأيتام و الأرامل، 
هؤلاء الذين هم بأمس الحاجة لك و لنا، 
ليتمجد أسمك على الأرض وفي السموات. 
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2016)

ابتهجي يا أورشليم، واستعِّد أَيُّها المذود، فإِنَّ الرَّبَّ نازل، 
هوذا الَّذي يمسك الكون بيديه تمسكه يد مريم، 
والَّذي يملأ الكون ينظره المجوس ، 
شمس البرِّ نزل ليضيء العالم 
فلا حاجة للنَّظر للنُّجوم يا مجوس، هوذا الَّذي يضيء يسكن القلوب الصَّائمة










​​


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2016)

يارب بارك هذه الارض 
التي جعلتنا بها و أشرق نورك علينا 
 ارحمنا يا رب.. ابعد عنا هذه الحروب 
وفرح قلب كل من يطلب شفاعتك ورحمتك 
 في أوقات ضعفنا وخوفنا ، 
ذكرنا بأنك تحبنا و ترعانا دائماً. 
نضع حياتنا بين يديك  معك لن نخاف، 
معك نستريح ونرتاح.
فلتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع ،
 آمين







​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## Maran+atha (4 ديسمبر 2016)

كلدانية قال:


>



آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2016)

يارب اقبل صلاتنا .. 
واجعل  ميلادك خيرًا لكل قلب 
اودع امانيه عندك وينتظر الفرح منك وحدك 
امين


----------



## happy angel (4 ديسمبر 2016)

اللهم التفت إلى معونتي. يا رب أسرع وأعنى.


يا رب يسوع المسيح


أبارك اسمك.

أشكرك يا رب على كل حال.

أشكرك يا رب في كل حين.

يا مَنْ جُلِدت من أجلى ارحمني.

يا مَنْ كُلِّلتَ بالشوك ارحمني.


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2016)

عندما تولد في قلوبنا ..... يموت الشر فيها ،
 عندما تولد في عقولنا ... يموت الجهل فيها ،
 وعندما تولد في نفوسنا ... تزرع المحبة 







​


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2016)

أنت يـارب فـوق كل عاصفه فى حياتنــا
 فـــوق كل ألــم و حـــزن و خــــوف و ضــــيق
 امـانى بيك حقيقه حتى فى اشد ضيقة 
لانك ترعانى فى كل دقيقـــه
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2016)

يا طفل مغارة اقترب ميلادك فرح كل قلب حزين 
 وفرح شعبك المسيحي بمجئيك يارب ساعد كل فقير ومحتاج 
 وفرح عائلتنا يارب انت رمز الفرح والحب يارب يســــــــوع

 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2016)

يا رب في زمن الميلاد، نطلب منك أن تساعدنا.. 
على أن نقبل ضعفنا.. نقبل ذواتنا بحسناتها وعلاتها.. 
وألا ندع خطيئتنا ومحدوديّتنا تمنعنا من اللّجوء اليك
  انّنا ندعوك الى مغارتنا المتواضعة.. لتولد فيها.. 
وتزرع فينا الحبّ والسّلام والفرح ليتمجّد اسمك من خلالنا.. 
امين












​


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2016)

ننتظرك بكل شوق وفرح يا رب المجد , 
قادما وحامل معك السلام والمحبة والايمان ..
فرح يارب كل قلب مكسور
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة
فرح يارب كل نفس حزينة
 فرح يارب كل نفس مقهورة...
فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة عمل
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة طفل
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة سكن
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة أمان 
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجه شفاء
امييييين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2016)

أبي الحنون لا اريد لأي شي 
 أن يبعدني عنك فكن معي 
 في عتمة هذا الليل و أختر لي 
 كل ما يرضيك و أبعدني 
 عن أختياراتي التي لا ترضيك...
و تبعدني عنك حتى و أن كُنت أريدها، 
 بشفاعة أمنا العذراء وجميع القديسين
 امين  










​


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2016)

*يارب المجد  تحنن علينا وأسندنا فى تلك الأيام الصعبه وأجعله عاما جديدا سعيدا على الكل . نيح أرواح شهدائنا وأشفى المصابين وكل المرضى . تحنن علينا يارب نحن الخطاه​*


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2016)

ميلادك ربي يسوع نور للحياة , 
وحب وسلام في النفوس والقلوب .
نشكرك ايها الطفل المجيد لولادتك فينا وبيننا ..
نشكرك على مباركتك لحياتنا
 نشكرك لانك منحتنا الابتسامة والرجاء والسلام 
واشراقة لحياتنا ف فيك وبك ومنك سعادتنا الى الابد .
أميـــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2016)

ناطرينك يايسوع ..
ناطرينك تجي تمحي الأحزان ..
و تفرّح بميلادك كل إنسان ..
ناطرينك تزرع المحبة بلقلوب ..
و تنور بنورك كل الدروب .....
ناطرينك ترجع السلام لبلادنا ..
ناطرينك يا يسووع







​


----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2016)

ناطرينك يا يسوع .. تولد بكل القلوب .. 
تشفي كل قلب موجوع .. 
تمسح من عيوننا الدموع .. ترحم الفقراء والمساكين ..
تبلسم قلوب المحزونين .. ناطرينك ربي ناطرين..




​


----------



## mera22 (23 ديسمبر 2016)

*اخلق فيا قلب جديد يا الهي 
قلب القديس موسي الاسود لما اتعرف ع شخصك وجلالك 
قلب يصليلك ليل ونهار 
قلب ميفكرش غير ف شخصك وحدك يا الهي 
قلب مليان بيك وبحبك وبحنانك 
قلب يطلب دايما القرب منك  
امين​*


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2017)

لماذا القتل والاجرام؟  من يكره السلام؟ 
لماذا يا رب  الاحزان؟  
 دعونا نعيش بامان... لماذا الشرّ والاشرار؟ 
لماذا القتل والدماء والنار؟
 نرجوك ربي  اغمر الارض بسلامك..
نرجوك ربي املأ القلوب من محبتك... 
نرجوك ربي احمي شعبك.. نرجوك ربي اعطنا السلام...
السلام في النفوس...
السلام في القلوب... 
السلام في البيوت....
السلام في الاوطان....
السلام في كل العالم....
امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2017)

لنصلّ معاً 
 من المزمور (1) 
طوبى للانسان الذي لا يتبع مشورة الاشرار، 
 ولا يقف في طريق الخاطئين، ...
ولا يجلس في مجلس المستهزئين. 
بل في شريعة الربّ هواه، 
 يتأمل فيها ليلا ونهاراً، 
 فيكون كالشجرة المغروسة 
 على مجاري المياه 
 تعطي ثمارها في أوانه 
 وورقها لا يذبل. 
وكل ما يصنعه ينجح.  
لأن الربّ يحفظ طريق الابرار.
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 الآن وكل آوان والى الأبد.


----------



## Maran+atha (4 يناير 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> لنصلّ معاً
> من المزمور (1)
> طوبى للانسان الذي لا يتبع مشورة الاشرار،
> ولا يقف في طريق الخاطئين، ...
> ...



آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2017)

يــــا رب .. 
أنــــت الوحيــــد الـــذي تعـــرف مـــا بداخـــل النفـــس
 أنــــت يــــارب المطلــــع علـــي كـــل شــــئ ..
أنــــت تعـــرف مـــاذا نريــــد .. 

.وتعـــرف أيضــــاً مـــا لا نريـــده ..
ولكـــن فـــي المنتهـــى أنـــت الـــذي تعطـــي ..
وكـــل عطايــــاك هـــي نعمـــه يـــا رب .....
لتكـــن أرادتــــك لا مشيئتنا ..
فـــنحــن نثـــق انـــك ســـوف تعطينـــا الصالـــح .. 
لان كـــل عطايـــاك هـــي صالحـــه لنــــا يـــارب .


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2017)

ارفع صلاتي اليك يا رب 
 واشكرك على كل ما منحتني خلالها من خيرات ونجاح وسعادة 
 واحزان زادتني ايمان ...ومصاعب جعلتني احارب 
 اشكرك على نعمة سنة جديدة تضيفها الى عمري 
 وتهبني فرصة جديدة لكي اجدد ايماني بك ....
واكثر من اعمالي لأجل اسمك







​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2017)

يارب.. فرح كل القلوب
  يـا رب .. إرحـم عيـونـاً بالــدمع فــاضت فلـن يُـجفف دموعـها ســواك
  يـا رب .. أســعــد قلــوبـاً بالحـزن ضـاقــت فـليـس مــن يــسعــدها ســـواك.
يـا رب .. إهــدي نفوسـاً من كثرة الخطيئة ماتـت ولا يُـحيــيــها بالــغفران ســـواك








​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2017)

عندما اصلّي لك يا الهي
 استمّد منك قوّة تنسيني اهوالي
 وابتسم واعرف انك ستغيّر احوالي
 لأني يا ربي اؤمن انه عليك اتكالي  
اميٌن




​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2017)

يـــــــــــارب.. جردني من الشك وامنحني الإيمان
 يـــــــــــارب .. قوني على نفسي ولا تقوني على الناس
 يـــــــــــارب.. إملأ قلبي بالرحمة وانزع من نفسي الطغيان...
يـــــــــــارب.. إمنحني عيناً أرى بها عيوبي وخطاياي
 يــــــــــارب.. لاتنصرني ظالماً وانصرني مظلوماً
 يـــــــــــارب.. أعطني ذاكرة قوية تذكرني بمن ساعدني
 يــــــــــارب.. أعطني ذاكرة ضعيفة لأنسى من تخلى عني وخذلني
 يــــــــــارب.. أغلق باب قلبي الذي يدخله الحقد والحسد
 يـــــــــارب.. أفتح باب قلبي الذي يدخله التسامح والغفران
 يـــــــارب.. ساعدني على إسعاد أكبر عدد من الناس
 فإن القلوب السعيدة مصابيح تبدد الظلام حتى صباحك المبارك.
 آمين







​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2017)

تذكر انك في المسيح يسوع تمتلك كل شىء
 ان شئت ان تشفى من جراحاتك، فالمسيح هو الطبيب .
و ان كنت مثقل بخطاياك، فيسوع هو البر .
و ان خشيت الموت، فهو الحياة الابدية.
و ان اشتهيت السماء، فهو الطريق . ...
و ان اردت ان تتحرر من الظلام، فهو النور . 
و ان طلبت طعاما، فهو قوت الحياة . 
هو لك كل شىء، ما تحتاجه تجده فيه
 طوبى للذين امنوا ولم يروا


----------



## Maran+atha (18 يناير 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> تذكر انك في المسيح يسوع تمتلك كل شىء
> ان شئت ان تشفى من جراحاتك، فالمسيح هو الطبيب .
> و ان كنت مثقل بخطاياك، فيسوع هو البر .
> و ان خشيت الموت، فهو الحياة الابدية.
> ...



آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2017)

في زمن المصاعب وعند اشتداد التجارب، 
نتسلّح بالايمان ونتكل على حكمتك ومحبتك 
يا رب  نعرف انك تريد الافضل لنا، 
نثق بحسن اختيارك في حياتنا، 
نؤمن انك معنا ولن تتركنا، فنتشجع ونستمد القوة 
منك، انت يا ربنا والهنا القادر على كل شيء. 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2017)

يارب علمني المحبة التي لا تشك ... ولكن تثبت
 يارب علمني المحبة التي لا تدين ... بل تقبل العذر
 يارب علمني المحبة التي لا تتهم ... ولكن تدافع
يارب علمني المحبة التي لا تطلب ... ولكن تعطي
 يارب علمني المحبة التي لا تغضب ... ولكنها تسامح...
 ...يارب علمني كيف احببتني فاأحبك


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2017)

صلاة لصوم الباعوثة
  يا سيدي ورب حياتي 
 لا تتركني للكسل والكلام الباطل
  حررني من الرغبة في التسلط
  واحفظني من الكذب وفقد الشجاعة.

لكن بنعمتك امنح لي أنا خادمك الصبر والمحبة 
 نعم يا ربي والهي
  افتح عينيّ لاعترف بخطاياي
  وجنبني من الحكم على اخوتي
  يا الهي طهرني أنا الخاطئ
  لا تصرف وجهك عن عبدك، 
لأني في الضيق استجب لي 
 أصغ إلي وخلصني أني بائس ووجع 
فليعضدني خلاصك يا الهي مبارك الذي بصومه 
علمنّا الانتصار على الشرير بالنضال 
 امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2017)

في هذة اليلة يارب نضع نفوسنا بين يديك 
احمينا من كل تجربة وبعدعنا كل خوف وقلق ..
 امين


----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2017)

نشكرك يا ربّ على نعمة الحياة.
يوم جديد يحمل لنا فرصة جديدة لكي نصحح مسارنا، 
 نتصالح مع أخصامنا، نغفر هفوات بعضنا البعض....
يوم جديد نقصد أن نعيشه بمحبة وسلام، 
 حاملين نور المسيح لكلّ من نلتقيه اليوم.


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)

يا رب أنّنا نحبّك دون أن نراك، وهذا هو فرحنا.
ولكن كثيراً ما نزعم أنّنا نحبّك دون أن ننظر اليك.
أسقط القشر عن عيوننا...
وأرنا الفقراء والجائعين والمشرّدين والمظلومين
 لأن وجههم وجه ابنك يسوع المسيح
 الذي يشير اليهم كأخوتنا، اليوم وغداً ولدهر الدهور.






​


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2017)

يارب انت قوتي وخلاصي انت رجائي 
 اليك ارفع قلبي اضع فيك ثقتي 
 راحتي انت الهي وقلبك مسكني


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2017)

أعطنى يا رب أن أرضيك من خلال أعمالي 
 واعطني أن يكون قلبى طاهراً مسكوباً أمامك كالمياه
 يا روح الله القدّوس إملأنى منك ومن محبتك ومن نعمتك...
إجعلنى هيكلاً مقدّساً لك وغصناً ثابتاً فيك، 
 أنت أيها الكرمة الحقيقية.


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2017)

يا رب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بارك عائلتنا وبارك كل أعمالنا، 
نجنا من الاخطار، قدس أفراحنا، خفف آلامنا.. 
املك يا رب على عقولنا بواسطة الايمان، 
واملك على قلوبنا بحبك
اميييين


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)

الصوم يا شعب المسيح صوموا صوما طاهرا بخشوع
 ليس الصوم معناه الجوع الصوم هو التوبة عن الزلات .
الصوم يا أبن النور.
صم وابتعد عن كل الشرور.لاتقتل لاتزن 
لا تشهد بالزور ولا يميل قلبك الى الشهوات
 الصوم هو فكر صافي من كل الشرور وعقل مستنير بالايمان .
يا الهنا يا محب البشر يا من بصومه محا 
عنا الاثام اطرد عنا كل الاوهام وثبتنا على محبة الايمان....
أمين


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2017)

يارب انت قلت " اطلبوا تجدوا ، اسألوا تعطوا ،
 اقرعوا يفتح لكم " فها انا منك اطلب وعلي باب مراحمك 
أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي لانك قلت "
 من يقبل اليَّ لا أخرجه خارجا " 
واستجب لي بشفاعة العذراء وملائكتك الي الأبد 
امين


​


----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2017)

يارب جدد داخلنا روح الأمل والرجاء والفرح ... 
وازرع في أرواحنا الطاقة الإيجابية ... 
واجعلنا أقوياء أمام ظروف الحياة ... 
وبارك لنا أيامنا  ...


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2017)

يـــــــــــــــــا رب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








احتاجك في ضيقي..لتعزيني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








احتاجك في حزني...لتواسيني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








احتاجك في ألمي..لتداويني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








احتاجك في ضعفي..لتقويني...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








احتاجك في وحدتي..فوجودك يكفيني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








... احتاجك في قلبي..لتهديني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








احتاجك في كل حياتي..فأنت معيني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








احتاجك دائما..لأن حبك يجري في شراييني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








آمين..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2017)

ربي يسوعي ....
يعجز اللسان عن الشكر كل يوم لرحمتك لنا .... 
لرعايتك لنا طوال النهار و حراستك لنا طوال الليل ....
أضىء بنور وجهك علينا .... 
إمنحنا سلامك في قلوبنا ........
أعطنا خير هذا النهار ....










​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2017)

يارب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



احتاجك في ضيقي لتقويني
احتاجك في حزني لتواسيني
احتاجك في المي لتداويني
احتاجك في ضعفي لتقويني
احتاجك يارب في كل حين
اميييين




​


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)

كما بواسطة شمعة واحدة نشعل شموع كثيرة . . .
كذلك يا رب نوّر حياتنا , 
كي ننير بـنورك حياة الآخرين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2017)

صلاة المساء
 يا رب، يا ساكن بقلوبنا ضوي كل دروبنا
 يا رب، لا تطفئ شمعة الأمل من حياتنا 
 أنت الذي جئت لتكون لنا الطريق 
والحق والحياة والرجاء والخلاص لنفوسنا ...
أنت مَن احتضنتنا بحب الآب، 

واثقين بأنك ترعانا ولن تتركنا في ساعات الشدّة
 نشكرك على محبتك التي لا تتغير ولا تنتهي 
 كثيرة هي يا رب نعمك التي أفضتها علينا 
 فلا تسمح لنا أن نفسدها بخطايانا 
بل رافق خطواتنا فنعمل بمشيئتك 
 لك المجد الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين. 
آمين










​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2017)

نَضَعُ أمامكَ ربي، جميعَ المَرضَى 
وخاصَّةً ذَوي الأمراضِ المُستَعصِيَة والمُميتة، 
كُن لَهُم العَزاءَ وإمنَحهُم الرَجاءَ والأمَلَ بالشِفاء، فلا يَستَسلِموا، 
وإزرعِ الحُبَّ والرَأفة بِمَن يُحيطُهم، فَيُعامِلوهم بِصَبرٍ وتَضحيَة. 
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2017)

يا رب، 
منصلي من أجل الذين يعيشون في وحدة وغربة، 
ويرزحون تحت ثقل صليبهم، 
.لتكون أنت لهم الرفيق والمعزي والمعين
​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2017)

يارب انا اؤمن انك قادر على كل شيء 
ولا يصعب عليك شيئا فانا واثق ان الضيقات والتجارب 
التي تمر في حياتي ما هي الا لتنقيتي ولكي تقربني لك اكثر 
وانا ادرك انك أب حنون والاب لا يترك اولاده حزانا 
الا وينتشلهم من الشدائد ويقودهم في طريق مليء بالامان ويخلصهم 
 ففي اليأس  دائما يوجد أمل 
و بعد الحزن دائما يوجد فرح 
وفي الضيقات  دائما يوجد رجاء 
ودموع الحزن تتحول الى دموع الفرح 
ف ياربي والهي ومخلصي فلتكن مشيئتك دائما في حياتنا 
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2017)

ربي والهي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



في قلبي اشخاص احبهم ويعزهم قلبي 
عيني دوما تشتاق لرؤيتهم 
ربي انت تعلم بحبي لهم وشوقي للقائهم
اجعل لهم في كل خطوة سلامة ولاتحرمني منهم
كن معهم وحفظهم من كل سوء
أمين يارب


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2017)

ابعد يا رب عن حياتنا الهموم... 
كما تختفي من السماء الغيوم.... 
ولتشرق شمس الربيع علينا.... 
ويعود الفرح والسعادة الينا .....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2017)

في كل يوم جديد اطلب منك يا رب ان ترسل سلامك
 وان تعطي شعبك المحبة والسلام والامان
 وتحمي اولادك في كل مكان
 وتمسح يارب  الدمعة من عيونهـم
 وتداوي جراح قلوبهم .. اغفر وامح ذنوبهم
 قويهم، ارشدهم، احفظهم وانجدهـم. 
آمــين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2017)

صلاة المساء
 في حنايا قلبك وجدت حياتي 
 ومنها استمدّدت قوايا وسعادتي
 فكيف يا يسوع أحيا غريبا في دنيتي ...
وأنت رجائي وسندي سروري وبهجتي​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2017)

ايها الرب الاله القادر على كل شئ والعارف بضعف البشر
 والعالم باحوالنا ومتاعب الحياة...
اليك نرفع الدعاء ونحيا في الايمان على رجاء 
 و نؤمن ايها الرب بانك وحدك القادر ان تملأ احتياجاتنا 
 فتحنن يا رب واصغ إلى توسلاتنا وامنح المرضى شفاء ... ...
والفقير مالا".. والجائع طعاما".. والمشرد مسكنا" ... 
والخاطىء مغفرة .. والعامل نشاطا".. والطالب نجاحا"... 
والأوطان سلاما".. والحزين فرحا".. و اليائس املا"... 
اعطنا صبرا" لتحمل الشدائد و الضيقات ... 
يا رب علمنا ان نسلمك كل امورنا لتدبرها حسب مشيئتك 
 لك كل اكرام ومجد من الان والى الابد.. 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2017)

حلَ الليل يــا يـــسوع الحبـيـب وانـتـهـى الـيـوم الـطـويـل
 وهـا أنـا اركـع و أنـحـنـي بخـشـوع أمـامـك 
مـرة أخـرى لأشـكـرك عـلـى حـمايـتـك لـي 
فـي هـذا النـهـار,ولأطـلـب مـنـك رحـمـتـك لـيـوم آخـر
 اميـــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2017)

نصلّي ربّي، لكلّ مَن إنتقل من هذه الدنيا وخاصَّةً، 
أحباءنا شهداء كنيسة مار جرجس في طنطا،
 الذين إختارتهم السماء في يوم عيد، 
يحملون سعف النخيل مع أغصان الزيتون، 
ليعيدوا فيستقبلهم المسيح بنفسه لأنهم على رجاء القيامة رحلوا.
كانوا صائمين ومستعدين للأسرار المقدسة،
 وكانوا في حال الصلاة مسبحين بكل قلوبهم.
في زمن الآلام إجتازوا الآلام ليفرحوا بالقيامة المجيدة.
ألم الفراق يعتصرنا، ولكن أحضان المسيح تعزينا. 
نتألم لرحيلهم، فإنهم أحياء في قلوبنا. 
يصلون عنا وعن كنيستنا.
صلاتنا من أجلهم، ومن أجل الجرحى والمصابين.
آمين.











​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2017)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 أبريل 2017)

ما أعظم خلاصك يارب فقدنا إليه.. 
ما أبهي سعادة مجد حريتك يا إلهي فحررنا ليتذوق كل إنسان عجائبك..


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2017)

يارب، علمنا ان نكون شاكرين :
نشكرك لاجل مراحمك التي تجدد في كل صباح
 نشكرك لاجل محبتك واعتنائك بنا طول الايام
 نشكرك لانك جعلتنا اولاد لك واعطيتنا حياة ابدية
 نشكرك لاجل سهرك علينا، 
بوجودك يا رب في حياتنا لا نخاف من السوء...
أنت تعرف اننا نتكل عليك في كل أمورنا الصغيرة والكبيرة 
 لقد سلمناك طريق حياتنا لترسمها بالشكل الذي تريده 
 فنحن مؤمنون بتدبيرك، وبأختيارك لنا الأفضل دائماً 
 فأنت سر وجودنا وسبب فرحنا، 
فلا تتركنا بعيدين عنك بل قربنا منك دائماً وإلى الأبد. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)

علمني يا رب ان اكون سخياً
  وان اخدمك كما تستحق
  وان اعطي بلا حساب 
  وان أناضل غير مبالي بالجراح...
وان اعمل جاهداً فلا ابحث عن الراحة
وان ابذل نفسي دون ان انتظر أية مكافأة
  سوى معرفتي باني أعمل مشيئتك المقدسة


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)

عندما اصلّي لك يا الهي
 استمّد منك قوّة تنسيني اهوالي
 وابتسم واعرف انك ستغيّر احوالي
 لأني يا ربي اؤمن انه عليك اتكالي  .....
اميٌن​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)

ربي  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لا اعرف كيف ارتب كلماتي.... لا اعرف كيف ابدأ صلاتي... 
ولكنك ربي انت تفهم عمق ذاتي.... وتعرف كيف تدبّر اموري وحياتي.... 
لن أكثر الكلام... ساتكل عليك وانام.... وانشالله تصير الاحلام...
 حقيقة في يوم من الايام.... ويملأ قلبي السلام.... 
واشكرك ربي على الدوام....
 امين






​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2017)

هبنى يا ربى ان انتظر تدابيرك
 ولا اقلق و اظل اصلى حتى تعطينى ما يناسب حياتى 
 كما اعطيت راحيل بعد سنين طويلة ابناً فيما بعد صنع عجائب .
فهبنى يا رب ان انتظرك واثقاً فى محبتك و اهتمامك بى.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2017)

نشكركَ ياربنا يسوع المسيح
 لأنّـك كنــتَ معنــــا طيلة نهارنــا ..
منحتنـــا رزقنـا كفافنـــا اليوم
 ورّتبــتَ امور حياتنــــا حسب رغبتكَ ومشيئتكَ ..
حفظتنـــا من الأخطار الظّاهـــرة والخفيّـة...
حفظتنا مـن الشّـرّ والأشرار ..
كنـتَ بلسـماً لأوجاعنـــا وآلامنــــا
 ثبّت في بيوتنا الفضيلة والمحبّـة والسّـلام
 ونبــــذتَ عنــه كلّ رذيلـة ووسـاخة وشرّ وخصـام
 نسـلّمُ ارواحنـــــــا لكَ يارب قبل ان ننـــــــــــــــام ..





آميــــــــ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ــــــــن


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2017)

صلاة المساء
 يـــارب امـســـــــــح عــنـا أوجــاعنـــــا
 و نــور ظـلمـــــــات ليــالــــــينـا
 يـــارب إسقنـــــــا فَرحــاً...
و إرزقنـــــــــا مِــن كــل مـداخــــــــل الخيــــــــر
 يـــــــارب حقــــــــق أمــانينــــــــا وابعــــــــــــــد
 هــــــــم كــل مهــمــــــــوم فينـــــــا 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2017)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مايو 2017)

أه يارب .. أشفي توجعات كل قلب .


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2017)

أحفظني يارب لأني عليك توكلت . انت سيدي . خيري ولا شيء غيرك .


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2017)

فرح يارب قلوب البشر ..
وانزع الشر اللي انتشر ..
ناس بتبكي امسح يارب دمعتهم ..
وناس بتشكي اسمع يارب صراخهم..
وحدك تقدر على المستحيل .....
وعودك أمينة يارب وها نحن نثق وننتظر


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2017)

نؤمن أنك يارب ستشرق علينا 
برضى الأمل مهما أشتدت الصعاب 
ومهما حاول اليأس أن يغلبنا فلن ينتصر 
لأنك إلهي معنا وبك قوتنا.


----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2017)

صلاة المساء
 نضعُ أمامكَ جميعَ المَرضَى، 
وخاصَّةً ذَوي الأمراضِ المُستَعصِيَة والمُميتَة...
كُن لَهُم الشِّفاء، يا ربّ؛ بشفاعة القديس يوسف!
فَما مِن شَيئٍ مُستَحيلٍ لَدَيكَ، 
ولَيِّن قلوبَ الّذينَ يَخدِمونَهُم،
 فَيُعامِلوهُم بِصَبرٍ وحنان. 
آمين.




​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2017)

يا رب كن معي دائما
 فأنت الروح والحياة وأنت العيش والممات
 أنت الفرح والآهات وأنت النجاح والأمنيات
 أحبك وأحتاجك في كل الساعات
 يا رب وفي جميع اللحظات...
لأنك دائماً مساعدي في الأزمات
وأستحالة تعطيني السيئات 
 انك في عقلي كالأجراس والرنات
 ترشدني الى السلامة في كل الوهلات
 اشكرك يا رب على جميع هذه النعمات 
آمين








​


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مايو 2017)

ما أعظم جودك يا الله..  ​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2017)

ربي الحبيب
 سوف انام وكلي ثقه بان روحك تحرسني ...
وان نمت في حزنا ,,, 
فلي ثقتا ان استيقظ على بسمه مراحمك ... 
احبك ياالهي


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)

مــع كـــل إشــراقــة صــبــــــاح
 إرتــــــدوا قــلـــباً جـــديــداً يــلــيــــــق
 بــجــمـــــال الــشــمـــــــس الــتــــــي تــشــــــرق مــن جــديــد
 عــلِّــقــوا قـلـــوبكــم بــمــا وراء الــســمــــــــــاء....، بــرب الــســمــاء،
 الــحــيــاة مــســتــمــرة .. ســواء ضــحــكــت أم بــكــيــت !...
لا تــحــمِّــل نــفــســك هــمـومــاًً لــن تــســتــفــيــد مــنــهــا وابــتــســم
 تــفــاءلـــوا ،، فــلـنا فـــــــرح هــــــنــاك ولـــن نــحـــــــزن...
صــبــاح ومــجــد يــســـوع يــكــلــل نــهاركــم وكــل ايــامـك، قــولــوا يــا رب.​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (29 مايو 2017)

اليك نرفع قلوبنا  يا سيدنا الرب.........


----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2017)

معنا هو الله, فاعلموا أيّها الأمم وانهزموا...
لأن الله معنا 
 اسمعوا الى أقصى الأرض...
لأن الله معنا 
 أيّها الأقوياء انغلبوا......
لأن الله معنا 
 لأنّكم ولو قويتم, فستنغلبون أيضًا...
لأن الله معنا 
 أمّا خوفكم فلا نتّقيه, ولا نتزعزع له...
لأن الله معنا 
 والرّب الهنا, فهو الّذي نقدّسه, وهو يكون لنا خوفا...
لأن الله معنا 
 هاانذا والأولاد الّذين أعطانيهم بالله...
لأن الله معنا 
 إنّ الشّعب السالك في الظلمة, قد أبصر نورًا عظيما...
لأن الله معنا 
 أيّها السّكان في بلد الموت وظلمته, نورٌ يشرق عليكم...
لأن الله معنا​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مايو 2017)




----------



## Maran+atha (30 مايو 2017)

يارب أحفظ شعبك
نجنا يارب من كل شر
انقذنا يارب من كل الضيقات
اشفى يارب كل مريض
اسندنا يارب كل حين
قوينا يارب حتى نربح الملكوت
فبدونك يارب نحن لا شيء
وبك يارب نحن نستطيع فعل كل شيء يرضيك
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2017)

صلاة المساء 
 للروح القدس  
 أنت روحٌ إلهي، قوني ضد الأرواح الشريرة...
أنت نارٌ،...  أشعل في قلبي نار حبك......
أنت نورٌ، فأنرني وعرفني الأشياء السماوية...
أنت حمامة، أعطني عادات طاهرة...
أنت نسمةٌ مليئة عذوبة...
فبدد العواصف التي تثيرها الشهوات في نفسي...
أنت لسانٌ،  فعلمني كيف أسبِّح بلا انقطاع...
أنت غيمة، فاغمرني بظل حمايتك ....
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2017)

يا ربنا يسوع المسيح بإسمك نصلّي
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ارحمنا و ساعدنا ومن أعدائنا نجنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح تحت أكناف صليبك استرنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح من قوة وأفعال ابليس انقذنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح من جميع الأفكار الشريرة خلّصنا...
يا ربنا يسوع المسيح من جميع الأمراض النفسية والجسدية اشفنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح من نجاسات الخطيئة اغسلنا و طهرنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح من خيراتك وبركاتك اشبعنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح مع القديسين في يوم مجيئك الثاني أبهجنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح بجانب يمينك في الملكوت أجلسنا
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح بلادنا وأحبائنا من الحروب كافة خلّصهم
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح قادتنا الروحيين و المدنيين كافة نَوِّرهم
 يا ربنا يسوع المسيح آبائنا و أمهاتنا و أخواتنا احرسهم
 نحن و اياهم و أمواتنا الراقدين على رجاء القيامة، نؤدي لك الشكر
 والمجد ولروحك القدوس الآن والى الأبد. 
آمــيــن​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2017)

يا رب نرفع صلاتنا أمامك ....
من أجل كلّ إنسان لا يصلّي...
من أجل كلّ إنسان لا يعرف يصلّي ...
من أجل كلّ إنسان لا يعرف من أنت ...
من أجل كلّ إنسان يجدّف على اسمك......
من أجل كلّ إنسان تائه في الحياة ولا يعرف الطريق...
من أجل كلّ إنسان مريض وليس له دواء ...
إستجب يا رب يــا ملك المجد
​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2017)

لنصلِّ معاً 
 من المزمور (33) 
سبحوا الربَّ أيها الأبرار، 
 فأن الحمد يليق بالمستقيمين. ...
اشكروا الربَّ على العود، 
 رنموا له بالربابة ذات عشرة أوتار. 
كلمة الربِّ مستقيمة 
 وهو يصنع كلَّ شيء بالأمانة. 
يُحبُّ البرَّ والعدلَ، 
 ورحمته تغمر الأرض. 
مقاصد الربِّ تثبت إلى الأبد، 
 وأفكار قلبه تدوم مدى الدهور. 
به تفرح قلوبنا، 
 لأننا على أسمه القدوس توكلنا. 
لتكن رحمتُك علينا، 
 بمقتضى رجائِنا فيك. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 الآن وكل آوان والى الابد.​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2017)

يارب,,كن معي في كل ثانية من حياتي
يارب لاتحرمني من نعمتك في كل أيامي
يارب اجعل مني مؤمنة حقيقة بقوتك وأرادتك ,
شكرا يارب على كل شي قدمتة لي
ولتكن أرداتك لاأرادتي في داخل حياتي
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2017)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يوليو 2017)

إله العجائب ورب المستحيل .. أشكرك .. لانه للابد رحمتك .. أحمدك .. لأن رحمتك شملتني .,​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2017)

بوجودك يا رب في حياتنا لا نخاف من السوء ..
أنت تعرف اننا نتكل عليك في كل أمورنا الصغيرة والكبيرة ..
لقد سلمناك طريق حياتنا لترسمها بالشكل الذي تريده ،
 فنحن مؤمنون بتدبيرك ،
 وبأختيارك لنا الأفضل دائماً .....
فأنت سر وجودنا وسبب فرحنا ..
فلا تتركنا بعيدين عنك بل قربنا منك دائماً وإلى الأبد 
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2017)

يا رب .. 
إجعل قلوبنا دائماً حاضرة للمسامحة ، 
والغفران لكل من أساء إليها .. فأنت تعرف ما في القلوب .. 
إزرع فينا ثمار المحبة ، والتواضع التي علمتنا اياهم ، 
أمين !!​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)

كل يوم جديد هو أمل جديد و حياة جديدة 
وروح تطلب الرحمة من الله وتجدد إيمانها 
 و قلب ينبض بالحب و الخير و العطاء. 
نشكرك يا رب على نعمة الحياة 
 و نشكرك على كل حال فانت خالقنا وملجائنا وصخرتنا وراعينا
 نـؤمن بك ونـثـق بك، وبإيمان وثقة نـضع ذاتنا بين يديك ونـقول: 
في الصحة وفي المرض، في النجاح وفي الفـشـل 
في الـفـرح وفي الـحـزن، في الحـياة وفي الـموت 
 الآن وإلى الأبـد، ليكن لنا بحسـب قولك ولتكن مشـيئتك..
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)

كل يوم جديد هو أمل جديد و حياة جديدة 
وروح تطلب الرحمة من الله وتجدد إيمانها 
 و قلب ينبض بالحب و الخير و العطاء. 
نشكرك يا رب على نعمة الحياة 
 و نشكرك على كل حال فانت خالقنا وملجائنا 
وصخرتنا وراعينا نـؤمن بك ونـثـق بك، 
 وبإيمان وثقة نـضع ذاتنا بين يديك ونـقول: 
في الصحة وفي المرض، في النجاح وفي الفـشـل 
 في الـفـرح وفي الـحـزن، في الحـياة وفي الـموت 
 الآن وإلى الأبـد، ليكن لنا بحسـب قولك ولتكن مشـيئتك..امين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2017)

لنصلِّ معاً 
 من المزمور (96) 
رنموا للربِّ ترنيمة جديدة. 
رنموا للربِّ يا ساكني الأرض جميعاً. ...
رنموا للربِّ. باركوا أسمه. 
بشروا بخلاصه يوماً فيوماً. 
أعلنوا مجده بين الأمم، 
 وعجائبه بين الشعوب كلها. 
فإن الربَّ عظيم وجدير بكل حمد؛ 
 هو مرهوب أكثر جدا من جميع الألهة. 
لأن كلَّ ألهة الشعوب أصنام باطلة 
 أما الربُّ فهو صانع السماوات. 
الجلال والبهاء أمامه، 
 والقوة والجمال في مقدسه. 
لتفرح السماوات ولتبتهج الأرض 
 وليهدر البحر بهجة بأمواجه وبكل ما يحويه. 
ليتهلل الحقل وكل ما فيه، 
 فتترنم فرحا جميع أشجار الغابة. 
في حضرة الربّ لأنه آت 
 ليدين العالم بالعدل والشعوب بالحقّ.  
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 الآن وكل آوان والى الابد.​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2017)

كما أشع النور على وجهك، أعطنا يا رب من نورك:
لنبعد عنا كل خطية تبعدنا عنك 
 كي لا نتعلق بالجسد وننسى الروح،...
لكي نسعى لبناء مجتمع بيتجلى حضورك فيه،
 لكي نعيش كجماعة يتجلّى حبّك فيها،
 لكي لا نيأس عندما تحيطنا الظلمة من كلّ حدب وصوب،
 لكي يتجلى ملكوتك في حياتنا،
 لكي نشهد للنور الحقيقي،
 لكي نرى تجليك بكلمتك المقدسة،
 لكي نرى تجليك بوجوه الفقراء والمهمشين والمظلومين.
لكي تكون أعمالنا تجلياً لحضورك في العالم 
فيرى أعمالنا الصالحة، فيتمجّد أبانا في السماوات ...
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (29 أغسطس 2017)

يا ربنا ولهنا الحبيب مخلصنا يسوع احتاجك في هذه الأيام فلا تتركني...


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2017)

لنصلِّ معاً 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#55356;&#57145;
من المزمور (23) 
الربُّ راعيَّ فلا يعوزني شيءٌ. ...
في مراعٍ خضر يُريحني، 
 ومياهاً هادئة يوردوني. 
يُنعش نفسي، 
 يهديني إلى سبل الحقّ 
 من أجل أسمه. 
لو سرتُ في وادي ظلَّ الموت 
 لا أخاف شرًّ، لأنك انت معي. 
عصاك وعكازك هما يُعزيانني. 
تُهيىء قُدَّامي مائدة تُجاه خصومي، 
 وتدهن بالطيب رأسي، وكأسي رويّة. 
الخير والرحمة يتبعانني كلَّ أيام حياتي، 
 وأسكن في بيت الربِّ إلى مدى الأيام.  
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن والى الأبد.
منقوله من موقع سيادة المطران الجزيل الاحترام





&#55356;&#57145; سعد سيروب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#55356;&#57145;​


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2017)

مثلما تدير زهرة دوّار الشمس وجهها نحو نور الشمس .....


 هكذا يا رب نحن نستنير بنورك ونتبعك ..... 
نبحث عن النور والدفء قربك ....
ونحتمي في ظلّ رحمتك....
فيا نورا" ...


من نور لا تحجب وجهك القدوس عنا..... 
واضىء طريق كل من لم يعرفك بعد ونوّر حياتنا.... 
يا ربنا والهنا لك المجد الى الابد....
اميييين
آمين


​


----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2017)

شكراً لك يا رب على كل ما...

أنعمت به علينا  ...  شكراً على
 رعايتك لنا وتدبيرك لحياتنا ... 
شكراً لك على كل ما اعطيتنا وما
 منعته عنا ...  نؤمن انك قادر على
 كل شيء  ...  وانك ستستجيب إلى
 صلواتنا    ...   وتطمئن نفوسنا  
 وتفرّح قلوبنا  ...  فتحنّن يا رب
 علينا  ...  واقبل صلواتنا 
 وارحمنا  ...  آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2017)

ربي... 


انت تعرف ما يقلق حياتي .... 
وحدك القادر على مساعدتي.... 
فلا تهملني واستجب الى صلواتي..
وفرحني وحقق لي امنياتي....
امين..




​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2017)

ربي...
دائماً أنا في حيرة وكل شيء يبدو مشوشاً أمامي
 طرقي كثيرةَ و الاختيارُ يصبحُ أصعبَ يوماً بعد يوم
 فلا أعلمُ أين أذهب و أين يفُترضُ بي أن أصل...
كلُ شيء مشوش وغائب الملامح , كل شيء غامض
 لا أعلم أأطلبُ منك فتح عيناي أم إرشادي وفعل المعجزات
 أم تسهيل أموري وجعلها تجري كالمياه
 ولكني سأطلب معونتك لاتخاذ القرار 
وجعلي أفهم ما يجري وما سيكون 
 فمهما كان القرارُ صعباً....
أستطيع أن أكون قدر ألاحتمال
 أقدم صلاتي لك يارب


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2017)

في صباح يوم جديد إلقي كل احلامك و امنياتك 
وكل مصاعبك وهمومك على الرب 
لانه الوحيد القادر على كل شيء. 
لا يوجد شيء مستحيل عند الرب 
فهو دائماً محب للبشر ورحيم
 يا ربنا والهنا لك الشكر والمجد الى الابد. 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2017)

يا يسوع إملئ قلوبنا بالأمل ،
 وأعطنا القوه لنتحمل كل العثرات ،
 بك وحدك تكون الحياة إلهي 
يا من صلب لأجل خلاصنا نحن البشر .​


----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك يومنا يارب، واملأه بالنور بالمحبة وبالايـمان 
 بالـرجاء بالاطمـئـنان وبالـثقـة 
 واجعلنا نأتي اليك في ضـيقنا وحزننا
 دعنا نرفع نظرنا عن مخاوفنا وظروفنا ونتوكل عليك
 يارب علمنا أن نناجيك فأنت أقرب إلينا مما نتصور...
انر عقولنا لنفهم تدبيرك واحكامك في حياة كل منا 
 ولندرك انك دائما" تختار الافضل لنا وان وراء كل تجربة حكمة 
 وانه بعد كل الم وصبر هناك رجاء وفرح 
 مهما كانت احكامك يا رب شكرا" لك 
 لك المجد الأن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين ، أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (1 أكتوبر 2017)

اممممين رب المجد يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (12 أكتوبر 2017)

ابطل مشورة اخيتوفل  ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2017)

من اجل جميع المرضى لك يا رب نصلي
 من اجل جميع المشردين لك يا رب نصلي
 من اجل كل جائع لك يارب نصلي
 من اجل كل عطشان لك يا رب نصلي
 من اجل كل بعيد ومسافر لك يا رب نصلي...
من اجل كل فقير لك يا رب نصلي
 من اجل كل يتيم لك يارب نصلي
 من اجل كل اسير لك يارب نصلي
 من اجل كل مظلوم لك يارب نصلي
 لك يارب نلتجئ فاستجب صلاتنا
 واستمع الى طلباتنا امين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)

يارب انا ثقتي فيك كبيرة وبين يديك سلمتك 
 مصيري كلما تمرعلي غيمة سوداء 
بتفائل فيك ونعمتك الكتيره 
يارب انت الامل وراحة في حياتي 
اميييين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2017)

أيها الآب السماوي ، 
أشكرك لأنك وعدت أن تكون معي في كل وقت . 
. . من فضلك ساعدني كي أواجه التحديات بشجاعة 
عالماً انك تعطيني القوة والقدرة لتحقيق النصرة . . .
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (27 أكتوبر 2017)

يا رب اسمع صلاتي يا سندي وملجاي الوحيد


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2017)

صلاة المساء
 يـــــــــــارب.. جردني من الشك وامنحني الإيمان
 يـــــــــــارب .. قوني على نفسي ولا تقوني على الناس
 يـــــــــــارب.. إملأ قلبي بالرحمة وانزع من نفسي الطغيان...
يـــــــــــارب.. إمنحني عيناً أرى بها عيوبي وخطاياي
 يــــــــــارب.. لاتنصرني ظالماً وانصرني مظلوماً
 يـــــــــــارب.. أعطني ذاكرة قوية تذكرني بمن ساعدني
 يــــــــــارب.. أعطني ذاكرة ضعيفة لأنسى من تخلى عني وخذلني
 يــــــــــارب.. أغلق باب قلبي الذي يدخله الحقد والحسد
 يـــــــــارب.. أفتح باب قلبي الذي يدخله التسامح والغفران
 يـــــــارب.. ساعدني على إسعاد أكبر عدد من الناس
 فإن القلوب السعيدة مصابيح تبدد الظلام حتى صباحك المبارك.  
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2017)

مــن أجـــل المرضـــى والمتعبيـــن نرفـــع صلاتـــنا إليــــك ياربــــي ..
نضـــع امامـــك اليـــوم وكـــل يـــوم كـــل مريـــض .. أنــت القـــادر وحـــدك أن تشفي لأنـــك أنت قلــت ..
أنا الرب شافيك وليس آخر...أنت الطبيب الشافي وليس لنا أحد سواك​


----------



## انت مهم (29 أكتوبر 2017)

صلاتي من اجل شخص بعيد عنك لكي تقربه لك ويكون من اولادك ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2017)

سيدي لا اعلم ما يكون 
 من حياتي في الغدِ
 لكني اعلم انك في مسيرتي ممسك يدي 
 ثبّتَ على صخرة رجليّ 
 دعوتني ابني وانا دعوتك أبي...
سأنشد لك ما دمت حيا من الان والى الابدِ
 محبوب 
 وغالي عليك نقشتني على كفيك
 بسطت لي يديك وانا في حضنك ارتميت​


----------



## انت مهم (13 نوفمبر 2017)

بحبك يا ابويا يا اعظم اب


----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2017)

أشكرك يا يسوع 
. عندما أكون وحيداً .. تعطيني حبك 
. وعندما أكون ضعيف الإيمان .. تمنحني القوة .
وعندما أكون مشتت الفكر .. تعطيني الإرشاد 
. وعندما أكون فارغاً .. تملأني فرحاً ...
 . وعندما أكون فاشلاً .. تملأني بالنجاح .
وعندما أتعثر في الحياة .. أحس بذراعك تسندني .
وعندما أقع في الطريق .. تمد يداك وترفعني .
فبدونك تصبح حياتي فارغة ، مظلمة ، محطمة .
ولكني بك اتحرك وأعيش​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)

اشرق بنورك يا رب الأكوان في حياتنا. 
فنحن نسير هائمين في دروب الحياة
 باحثين عن شق ينبعث منه هذا النور، 
لـ يرشدنا على الطريق الصحيح
 دربك يا رب ....امين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2017)

من يضع ثقته في الله فلا يحمل هم الحياة 
 ربي انت قلت حين تترك لي حياتك باكملها 
 ترى يمين قوتي تفتح لك ابواب لم تكن في الحسبان
 ولهذا تركت كل شي في يدك يارب لان يدك تسع لكل شي ...
 امين
​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2017)

ربي......
دائماً أنا في حيرة وكل شيء يبدو مشوشاً أمامي
 طرقي كثيرةَ و الاختيارُ يصبحُ أصعبَ يوماً بعد يوم
 فلا أعلمُ أين أذهب و أين يفُترضُ بي أن أصل
كلُ شيء مشوش وغائب الملامح , كل شيء غامض
 لا أعلم أأطلبُ منك فتح عيناي أم إرشادي وفعل المعجزات
 أم تسهيل أموري وجعلها تجري كالمياه
 ولكني سأطلب معونتك لاتخاذ القرار 
وجعلي أفهم ما يجري وما سيكون 
 فمهما كان القرارُ صعباً....
أستطيع أن أكون قدر ألاحتمال
أقدم صلاتي لك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2017)

أجعل في قلبي دأيما يارب نعمة التوبة والغفران 
 أجعل في قلبي دائما يارب روح التواضع والبساطة
 أجعل في قلبي دائما يارب نعمة الحكمة والحق والعدالة
 أجعل في قلبي دائما يارب روح المحبة للأخر قبل محبتي لنفسي 
 أجعل في قلبي دائما يارب روحك القدوس 
حتى أقدر أعيش ماأقوله في حياتي​


----------



## انت مهم (23 نوفمبر 2017)

احتاجك في قرار مهم من فضلك تدخل يا رررررررب


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2017)

أرجوك يا رب 
 أصغي إلى أنين المتألمين 
 و أعد الصحة و العافية 
 للذين يعانون من المرض الخبيث المنتشر 
 أغمر يا رب قلوبهم بفرحة الشفاء 
 و خلصهم من العذاب و الألم 
 ساعد عائلاتهم لتحمل الصليب 
ليمجدو اسمك القدوس إلى الأبد 
 تقبل يا رب تضرعنا 
 بشفاعة الحنونة كلية القداسة مريم 
 التي اختبرت القهر و معنى الألم 
 تقبل يا رب طلبتنا  و لتكن مشيئتك 
 آمين  لك كل المجد و التسبيح إلى الأبد







​


----------



## انت مهم (25 نوفمبر 2017)

اشفي كل مريض وكل جريح يااااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2017)

يا رب نصلي لك ونرجوك 
ان تنزع من النفـوس كل بغـض وحـقـد و شــر .
ازرع المـحـبة ما بـيـن الكل لـيـهـتـدوا الى معـرفتك. 
ايها الإله الـمحب الـبشـر، 
 لا تسمح للظلام ان يغلب النور، 
لا تسمح للشر ان يغلب الخير
 لا تسمح للحرب ان تغلب السلام ، 
لا تسمح للاشرار ان يغلبوا الابرار 
 كن معنا يا الهنا وارحمنا لأنه ليس لنا معين 
في شدائدنا وضيقاتنا سواك ...
انعم على وطننا والعالم أجمع بالسلام.
 امين







​


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2017)

يا ملك الملوك وخالق الكون يا يسوع المسيح الحنون 
 كثيرون باسمك ينادون والتسبيح لك يقدمون 
 على عطاياك يشكرون ومنك الرحمة يطلبون
 فيا مخلص لا تهمل تضرعاتهم واقبل منهم صلواتهم
 استجب الى دعاءاتهم وهبهم فرح حياتهم 
 يا رب السلام اشفق على شغبك وارحمهم 
 لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. 
آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)

يا يسوع الطفل الإله أنت العزاء في أحزاننا
 يا يسوع طفل المغارة أنت القوة في ضعفنا
 يا يسوع إبن الله الآب أنت الدواء لأوجاعنا
 يا يسوع تجسّد كل النبوءات أنت الرجاء عندما يضعف إيماننا
 يا يسوع ابن العذراء أنت النور ينير دروبنا...
يا يسوع الفادي أنت الملجأ في شدائدنا
 يا يسوع رب السماء أنت المسكن حينما نفقد أوطاننا
 يا يسوع الحب الحقيقي أنت الأمل حينما تكثر طموحاتنا
 يا يسوع ملك الملوك أنت الأمان حينما نفقد سلامنا







​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)

دخل الشتاء، وكثير من الناس 
لا يجدون سقفاً مناسباً ،لمنازلهم 
بل هناك من لا يجد منزلاً أأصلي من أجلهم 
من أجل أن يشعر بهم من هم أعلى حظاً 
ويشاركوهم وخاصة الأطفال أحفظهم جيمعاً يا رب






​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2017)

عندما تشعر بأنك تائه لا تستطيع فهم 
ما يحدث من حولك في حياتك
 أغلق عينيك وتنفس بعمق وأهمس:إلهي.... 
أعرف أنها خطتك لحياتي فقط ساعدني أن أعبرها​


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2017)

يا رب .. علّمني الصبر حتى أستطيع أن أنال ما وعدتني به.
يا رب.. هبّ لي أن أتأنّى عندما أقع في تجارب وضيقات العالم.
يا رب.. هب لي الصبر في ثقة وإيمان أن كلمتك سوف تُثمر 
في حياتي؛ لأن كلامك هو روح وحياة.​


----------



## انت مهم (5 ديسمبر 2017)

اممممممممممين


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (7 ديسمبر 2017)

اجعلني المراة الفاضلة التي كتب عنها في أمثال 31 يييييييييييا رب


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (14 ديسمبر 2017)

ربي يسوع..
احفظني في رضاك


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)

يا رب ، علمنا أن نقلع عن محبة ذواتنا .
علمنا ألا نكتفي بمحبة ذوينا أو الذين نحبهم.
يا رب ، هبنا نعمة لنفهم.
أن في كل لحظة من حياتنا .
من حياتنا السعيدة ، من حياتنا التي تحميها عنايتك ....
في كل لحظة يوجد ملايين البشر.
وهم أخوتنا … وهم أبناؤك.
يموتون جوعاً … ولم يستحقوا الموت جوعاً.
ويموتون برداً … ولم يستحقوا الموت برداً …
يا رب ارحم كل فقراء العالم.
يا رب ، لا تدعنا نسعد لوحدنا​


----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## انت مهم (16 ديسمبر 2017)

ربي يسوع
اعلن مشيئتك لي


----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2017)

يا رب اتكالي عليك بكل وقت 
 تعب عقلي من التفكير واحتار قلبي من الأفكار 
 كن معي يا رب ونجني من كل شر .. 
لا تتخلى عني يا الهي اميين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2017)

ننتظر موعد ميلادك يا يسوع الطفل و مخلص العالم 
 فرح يا رب كل نفس حزينه  المرضى أشفيهم 
 فرح وحه الأرض بروحك القدوس
 يا ملك السلام أعطينا سلامك 
 قرر لنا سلامك و أغفر لنا خطايانا
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2017)

في اخر ايام من هذه السنة ارفع صلاتي اليك يا رب 
 واشكرك على كل ما منحتني خلالها من خيرات 
ونجاح وسعادة  واحزان زادتني ايمان ...
ومصاعب جعلتني احارب 
 اشكرك على نعمة سنة جديدة تضيفها الى عمري 
 وتهبني فرصة جديدة لكي اجدد ايماني بك ....
واكثر من اعمالي لأجل اسمك ... 
اسألك ربي مع بداية هذه السنة ان تحفظ عائلتي 
وتباركهم وتجعل هذه السنة الجديدة سنة خير 
ومحبة وسلام وصحة وسعادة للجميع ...
اجعلنا ربي بعد 365 يوم نشكرك على هذه السنة بفرح ..
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2017)

يارب اجعل افراح السنة الجديدة تنسينا احزان السنوات الماضية.
يا رب املأها بالسلام والامان واملأ نفوسنا تقوى وايمان.
يا رب بارك شعوب الارض واكثر خيراتها 
واجعل اعمالنا تظهر حسناتها
 يا رب اجعل الخير يغلب الشر ولتكن اعمالنا كلها بر اعطنا
 ربي اياما مديدة وحياة سعيدة في السنة الجديدة ولتكن هديتك ...
لكل منا حسب احتياجاته فتستجيب الى صلواته 
وتحقق طلباته فتعطي المرضى شفاء والحزانى عزاء واليائسين رجاء 
 وتكون مساعدا للفقراء ومساندا للتعساء وومرشدا للحكماء 
 يا رب في هذه السنة الجديدة استبدل الدموع 
 بالضحكات واجعلها من افضل السنوات .
امين يارب


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2017)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2017)

يارب ارشدني لعمل مشيئتك واملأ قلبي بمحبتك و نورك يا يسوع اسندني لكي لا أخطئ إليك ثانية ربي والهي سامحني برحمتك ارحمني بحنانك اغمرني واحمني من ظلمة الليل العتم و أجعل صباحك المبارك يزيل كل ظلمة في العالم أجمع لك المجد الأبدي آميـــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2018)

رأس السنة الميلادية ... يوم السلام العالمي
 ليكن يا رب عامًا سعيدًا، إطبع فيه بسمة على كل وجه، 
وفرح في كل قلب
 أعط للخطأة غفراناً و للمعوزين رزقًا، وللمرضى شفاء ، وللحزانى عزاء و للأسرى خلاصاً و للمسافرين رفيقاً و للبعيدين مرشداً و للقربين حافظاً و للموتى راحة ولمنكسري القلوب رجاءً.
نسألك من أجل الكنيسة ومن أجل كلمتك لتصل 


إلى كل قلب ومن اجل سلام العالم، ليتقدس إسمك 
و ليأت ملكوتك و لتكن مشيئتك ...
أعطنا أن نجعل من حياتنا وعملنا وصلاتنا فعل عبادةٍ وشكرٍ


دائمٍ لك فنكون ممن يعيشون وينشرون السلام، 
فنستحق الطوبى السابعة : "
طوبى لفاعلي السلام لأَنَّهُم سَيُدْعَونَ أَبْناءَ الله .. امين
 كل سنة و أنتم بخير












​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2018)

يارب
 كما ظهرت يارب للعلن لتبدأ رسالتك الخلاصيه
 هكذا أظهر  بحياتنه ونجينا من الخطيئه
 أظهر يارب سلامك لقلوبنا أمنحنا سلام داخلي لانفسنا
 أظهر يارب بحياتنه وأعلن الفرح فيها...
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يناير 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (11 يناير 2018)

اكشف قلوب ذات النوايا السيئة يا رب ....


----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2018)

أيها الآب السماوي،  
 أشكرك من أعماق القلب، ...

على كل النعم والبركات 
 التي أعطيتنا إياها! 
أشكرك لأنك أرسلت أبنك الإله الكلمة 
 لينير درب حياتنا ويعطينا خلاصك. 
أشكرك على نعمة الحياة 
 نعمتك رافقتني في كل يوم ولحظة
 وغمرتني بعطايا حبك. 
أسجد لك وأحمدك وأسبح اسمك. 
أسألك أن تغفر لي كل زلة وخطيئة
 وهبني القدرة أن أسير معك، 
 محبا لك فوق كل شيء،  
 عاملا بإرادتك على الدوام.
أقدم لك كل حياتي، 
 لتباركها بمحبتك 
 وتملؤها برحمتك وحنانك. 
أملئنا من سلامك، 
 سلامك الذي لا يزول 
 سلامك الذي يفوق العقول. امين
​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)

يارب بارك صباحنا وأجعل يومنا مملوء بسلامك.
بارك بيوتنا وعائلاتنا وأغمرنا بدفئ حنانك ومحبتكَ
 بارك ذهابنا وإيابنا وعلمنا ربي أن نصلي ونسامح
 وعلمنا كيف نعيش بمحبة حقيقية غير مزيفة
 وأن نخضع لمشيئتك إلى الآبد. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2018)

يـــارب أمسك يدى 
لكى استطيع أن اتغلب على الشدائد والضيقات 
التى تعترض طريقى لانه معك لا يوجد صعب 
لان بوجودك يختفى الظلام وينير الطريق . 
يملأ قلبى الامان والسلام 
ويهرب منه الخوف والمعاداة . 
يارب كن معى فى كل خطواتى
 امين​


----------



## انت مهم (18 يناير 2018)

ربي والهي ساعدني اتخطى الظرف بقوتك


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2018)

يارب في كل ليلة نضع حياتنا بين يديك 
احفظنا في نومنا وابعد عنا كل تجربة 
ونجينا من الشرير لك المجد وتسبيح .. 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)

ابـــــــي السمـــــاوي 
 أشكـــــــرك لان أنـــــت إلهـــــــي معينــــي
 أشكـــــرك لأنك وعدت وقلـــــت أنا معكـــم كل الأيــــام إلى انقضاء الدهــر
...
 أشكـــــرك لأنك لن تخذلني، ولن تتركنـــــي وحـــــدي بـــــل أنت بنفسك تكون معـــــي
 أشكــــرك لانك لم تعطنــــي روح الفشل بل روح القــــوة والمحبــــة والنصــــح
 ولاني أستطيع كل شئ في المسيــــح يسوع الذي يقوينــــي
 أشكــــرك لأنك تحررنــــي من كل ارق وقلــــق بسلامــــك الذي يفــــوق كل تصــــور ،
 أشكـــرك لأنك تنجــح طريقـي بسـم ربنـــا و مخلصنا يســوع المسيح ..أمــــين​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)

نشكرك يا رب من اجل يومٍ جديد صنعته من أجلنا نحن الغير مستحقين
 اجعله يا الله صباحاً مشرقاً بشمس محبتك و منوراً من نور حكمتك
 اجعله دفءً و حناناً في قلوب الجميع لتذوب ثلوج الحقد من القلوب
 لنستحق محبتك . آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2018)

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب
 فرح يارب كل قلب مكسور
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة
 فرح يارب كل نفس حزينة
 فرح يارب كل نفس مقهورة...

فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة عمل
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة طفل
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة سكن
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجة أمان
 فرح يارب كل نفس محتاجه شفاء
 انت قلت ..ساراكم فتفرح قلوبكم ولا ينزع احد فرحكم منكم
 انت المسؤول ياسيدى الرب على فرحة أولادك
 فرح قلوب اولادك وابعد عنهم كل شر ​https://www.facebook.com/amen.afandena?fref=mentions


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (8 فبراير 2018)

ربي يسوع يا اعظم اب....بنتك الي بتحبها مريضه مد ايديك الحانيتان واشفيها...واثقه بوعدك انا هو شافيك لك المجد...امين


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2018)

أسبوع جديد ، ويوم جديد ، نبدأه معك يا رب بكل ايمان ورجاء وفرح 
 اشرق على بيوتنا بنورك واغمر عائلاتنا بدفئ حنانك ومحبتك 
 ساعدنا لكي نتصرف في هذا اليوم بمحبة وتواضع 
 وامنحنا نعمة لكي نرفع أعيننا إليك ونتكل عليك
 كن معنا أيها الآب الحنون أينما كنا، والى الخير ارشدنا ...
ربي، انعم علينا بفيض من السعادة يغمر قلوبنا
 ولك المجد والشكر الى الابد. امين


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2018)

صلاة المساء
 أحِلَّ، يا ربّ، حُبك في نفوسنا ونورَك في ضمائرنا وسلامَك في قلوبنا
 ومع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام ولا تحسب علينا، يا ربّ، خطايانا ولكن اجعلنا نرى أشراقة الصباح في ملكوتك السماوي. أمين​


----------



## انت مهم (25 فبراير 2018)

احمي أولادنا من شر هذا العالم ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2018)

أشكرك يا رب، لأنك تسمعني في كل وقت و تعرف خفايا قلبي
 تغفر هفواتي كلما أخطأت وتأخذ بيدي كلما رجعت إليك.
إلهي، على رحمتك أتكل، وعلى نعمتك رجائي.
لك المجد الى الأبد. آمين.
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2018)

أمام صليبك سيدي سجدت 
 بعيون دامعة إليك نظرت 
 بقلب حزين جراحاتك تأملت
 كنت أريد أن أشكو لك عمق أحزاني ...
ولكني خجلت أمام آلامك وعذابك من أجلي 
 خرست كلماتي، أحنيت رأسي وهتفت :
الهي، ارجو ان تسامح انانيتي، اغفر لي وارحمني  
 ولتكن مشيئتك دائمآ  في حياتي ونورك في طريقي. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2018)

انـــا قـــريب ..جـــدا منـــك ولكنـــك لاتـــرانـــي
 ان طلبتنـــي مــن كــل قلبـــك ستجـــدنـــي
 عنـــدمـــا تكـــون محطـــم القـــلب اكـــون قـــريبـــا منـــك
 انـــا الاب الـــذي يعـــزيـــك فـــي مشـاكلك...
لـــن اتـــوقـــف عـــن صنـــع الخيـــر
 لـــك لانـــك ثميـــن عنـــدى
 ســـأمســـح كـــل دمعـــه مـــن عينيـــك
 وســـأزيـــل كـــل الـــم عـــانيته علـــي هـــذه الارض​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2018)

يارب يسوع المسيح اشرق بنورك علي حياتي 
اجعل نورك يارب يشرق في قلبي وفكري 
اجعل نورك يارب يشرق في بيتي وعملي 
وعلي كل اخواتي نور طريقي يارب 
واجعل نورك يارب ينيركل الظلمات في حياتي 
وحياة كل اخوتى فى العالم اجمع 
.امين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)

علمني يا رب أن أحب من كرهني
 أن أسامح من أساء إلي
 أن لا ادين أحد لأن ذنوبي كثيرة
 أن أستر عيوب الأخرين 
 وأن أحيا دائماً في ظل حمايتك .. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)

&#55356;&#57119;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#55357;&#56491;علمني حُبك يا الله 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#55357;&#56491;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#55356;&#57119;
- إذا آعطيتني مالاً فلا تأخذ سعادتي 
- إذا أعطيتني نجاحاً فلا تأخذ تواضعي . 
- إذا أساء َ إليَّ الناس هبني شجاعة  التسامح . ...
- إذا أسأتُ أنا الى الناس هبني شجاعة الأعتذار . 





&#55357;&#56491; نسمة أمل


----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2018)

عندما نُصلي....
فإن الرب يَسمع لأكثر مما نقَول....
يَستجيب لأكثر مما نطلب....
يُِعطي أكثر مما نتخيل.... 
فتحلى بالإيمان !!...
 " صلوا كل حين ولاتملوا "​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (30 مارس 2018)

اريد ان أعيش لك يا سيدي يسوع...


----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2018)

يا ربّ، إليكَ أرفعُ قلبي أضعُ  فيكَ ثقتي
 في التعب أنت راحتي
 في الضعف أنت قوّتي
 في العواصف أنت هدوئي
 عليك و إلى الأبد كل اتكالي...
فلتكن مشيئتك ، آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2018)

كيف لي ان لا أعرفك وانت كل حياتي
 كيف لي ان لا أراك وانت النور
 كيف لي ان لا اسمعك وانت صوت الحق
 كيف لي ان لا أتبعك وانت الطريق
 كيف لي ان لا أحبك وانت كل المحبة...
كيف لي ان لا أغفر وانت رب الرحمة
 كيف لي ان لا أسامح وانت على الصليب غفرت لأعداءك
 كيف لي ان لا أثق بك وانت متّ من أجلي
 كيف لي ان لا أتواضع وانت تصاغرت من أجلي
 وكيف لي ان لا أشهد لك وانت رب الحياة والموت ، 
رب السماوات والآرض.
انت ربي،انت ملذّتي،انت ملكي 
 انت أبي انت ألهي،انت حبيبي،انت صخرتي 
 انت سر وجودي،انت سفينتي،انت معلمي .
فبدونك يسوع ،
 لا معنى لحياتي ولا سبب لوجودي .​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)

أشكرك يارب
 علي كل النعم والعطايا
 وعلي محبتك وأعتناءك بنا
 ساعدني يارب أن أستحق أكون لك أبن
 بالفعل وليس بالقول ......
 ... وأن أكون سبب معونة وفرح للأخرين
 ولا أكون سبب عثرة لهم
 أيها الملك القائم من بين الأموات
 يا نور العالم أشرق بنورك في كل قلوب البشر
 لكي تتوب كل ممالك الأرض إليك ....امين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2018)

صلاة للأم تيريزا
 يــارب
 عندما اجوع.. اعطنى انسانا يكون فى حاجه الى طعام
 عندما اعطش.. ارسل الى أخا عطشانا لكى ارويه...
عندما اشعر بالبرد .. ابعث الى فقيرا أدفئه
 يــارب
 حينما اشعر بثقل صليبى .. ساعدنى ان اتقاسم صليب الاخر
 حينما اكون فقيرا .. قدنى الى شخص يعانى من العوز
 حينما يضيق بى الوقت .. هبنى انسانا اعطيه بعضا من وقتى
 وحينما يارب يذلنى احد.. دعنى اجد من امدحه
 وحينما اشعر بالاحباط والقنوط .. ارسل الى اخا كى اشجعه
 حينما لايفهمنى الناس.. اعطنى انسانا يحتاج الى تفهمى وتقديرى
 يــا رب
 اعط لكل جائع الخبز اليومى
 اعطيه خصوصا السلام والفرح
 وأجعله اداة الحب والسلام فى الارض كلها​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)

اشــكرك يا رب على يوم جديد آخر
 واثق بأنك معي وترافقني دائما
 امنحني يا سيدي وملكي يسوع المسيح
 يوما طيبا خاليا من الدنس والخطيئة
 لا تنساني ولا تقف بعيدا عني...
آميـــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2018)

صلاة المساء
  مع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب وعند رقادنا
 في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام ولا تحسب علينا، يا ربّ،
 هفواتِنا ولا أخطائنا حتى نسبحك حتى الصباح .. امين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2018)

يارب شعبك موجوع....نحن شعب العراق
 نصلي لأجل  الشعب  السوري 
 لأننا نعرف معنى الحرب وماذا تنتج. .
لذالك اقبل صلاتنا واستجب ياله كل الأرض









​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)

في هذا اليوم المبارك ، 
بارك يا يسوع عائلتي  واغفر لنا خطايانا 
واشف مرضانا وارحم موتانا  وخذ الى السماء
 جميع النفوس و خصوصا تلك التي بحاجة اعظم
 الى مراحمك ، وإمسح  دموع جميع المحزونين. 
وإجعل  دموع  الحزن  التي تحرق عيونهم، 
تتحول إلى دموع فرح تثلج قلوبهم.
 آمين


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)

بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا المحبة  
 بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا التواضع 
 بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا التسامح 
 بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا 
أن نتعالى عن كل الأمور الأرضية 
 بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا النظر دوماً نحو السماء ...
فأنت دائماً تنتظر طلبتنا وصلواتنا 
 وأن هناك بقربك هو مسكننا الأبدي.  
شكراً لك يا رب لأنك أبي ودائماً بقربي


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)

لنصلي من اجل السلام في سوريا و العراق 
لا للحرب  بل نطلب السلام يحل في كل العالم 
استجب لنا صلاتنا يارب  العالمين 






​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)

لتكن يارب مشيئتك ..." ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت 
 أنا أسلم حياتي بين يديك، .... افعل بها ما تشاء .
 +
لتكن مشيئتك يا رب في حياتنا...
انت يا مدبر امورنا واعمالنا.......
انت ربي بحكمتك ...تعرف خيرنا ....
فاختر لنا ربي ما يناسبنا..
ليس فقط ان وافقت امنياتنا...
حتى ولو خالفت خياراتنا....
فلتكن مشيئتك يا الهنا .....
يارب استجب لصلواتنا ..
ولك منا محبتنا وشكرنا...






امين
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.
لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا.
وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا، كما نحن نغفر لمن أخطأ وأساء إلينا.
ولا تدخلنا في التجارب. لكن نجنا من الشرير.
لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى أبد الآبدين. آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)

يارب.. فرح كل القلوب
 يـا رب .. إرحـم عيـونـاً بالــدمع فــاضت فلـن يُـجفف دموعـها ســواك
 يـا رب .. أســعــد قلــوبـاً بالحـزن ضـاقــت فـليـس مــن يــسعــدها ســـواك.
يـا رب .. إهــدي نفوسـاً من كثرة الخطيئة ماتـت ولا يُـحيــيــها بالــغفران ســـواك​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)

مــا أجــمــل أن تــجــد يــســـوع دائــمــا هـــدفـــه أن يــحــمــيــك مـــن الأحــــزان .. تــحــزن فتــجــد من بـــيــديـه يــداويــك مــن الآهــات .. تــدمــع عــيــناك فـتــجــد مـــن يــجــفــف دمــعــتــك بــحــنــان .. وعــنــدمــا تــيــأس وتــبــتــعد .. تــجــد مــن يـــرد إلــيــــك الأمــل​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)

ربي والهي يسوع المسيح ... 
يا ابن الله الحي ..
علمني يا رب ان اتشبه بك يا سيدي وان اكون حكيماً في تصرفاتي .... 
وعلمني ان اطيعك في كل لحظة ..... 
ابعد عني كل شر وشبه شر ... ...
اسألك ان تُبارك حياتي وحياة عائلتي ...
 اسالك ان تمنحنا سلامك يارب السلام ... اسالك ان تمنحنا الامان والاطمئنان ... 
اسالك ان تنقي نفوسنا وقلوبنا وتطهرها من كل شي دنس ... 
اسالك الرحمة باطفالنا وابائنا وامهاتنا يارب ... 
اسالك ان تشفي مرضانا مهما كان مرضه يارب... 
من الان والى الابد.​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)

مع كل صباح جديد ،،، نجدّد شكرنا لك يا رب على كل شيء ،،،
 نجدّد إيماننا بانك معنا اليوم كما كنت بالأمس ،،، وستبقى دائماً معنا ،،، 
 ترافق خطواتنا ،،، تبعد عنا الشر ،،، وترشدنا الى الخير ،،، 
لأنك أحببتنا وافتديتنا ولا زلت تحبنّا ،،،
 فيا رب ،،، اجعل قلوبنا مثل قلبك ،،، لا تحمل سوى الحب ،،،
 ولا مكان فيها لغير الحب ،،،
 يا يسوع ساعدنا ،،، وحقق امنياتنا لنحيا بسلام ،،، آميـــــــــن ...​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2018)

يا رب .. أجعل أفراحنا تغلب أحزاننا ، وضحكاتنا تمسح دمعاتنا  
 والأمل يحمي اليأس من نفوسنا والرجاء يملأ حياتنا وقلوبنا ، 
 يا رب .. كُن أنتَ معنا ولا تتخلى عنا ، أقبل صلواتنا وأستجب لنا 
 ومن خيراتكَ أعطنا وبرحمتكَ أغمرنا 
..آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2018)

يا رب .. 
تحت حمايتكَ نضع عائلتنا بكل أفرادها 
وكلنا ثقة في حُبكَ وحمايتكَ .. 
أملأ منزلنا ببركاتك واحفظنا من كل الشرور . 
أمنحنا السلام وأبعد عنا الأمراض .
 أمين


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2018)

يا ربنا  يسوع المسيح مثلما شفيتَ ذلك المُخَلَّع 
 نسألكَ  أن تتحّنن على الذين يتألمون بأجسادهم وأرواحهم ، 
أشفيهم يا رب ليكبر إيمانهم ويلمسون عجائب حبّكَ . 
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2018)

يا رب السما تمطر افراح 
 تغسل الهموم وتداوي الجراح
 يا رب ابعثلنا اخبار سعيدة 
 وتخلق جوانا قلوب جديدة
 طمنا...  واحمينا ...
وامسح دموعنا وفرح قلبنا ...





 أمين


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2018)

بارك مسائنا يا رب، واملأه بالنور
 بـالمحبة وبالايـمان
 بالـرجاء وبالـتواضع
 بالاطمـئـنان وبالـثقـة...
بالـفـرح وبالـسلام
 واجعلنا نـسـير فـي نورك وحقيقـتـك
 لأنـك أنـت، ايها الرب يسـوع، الطريق والحق والحياة
 لك المجد الأن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين ، أمين


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2018)

أؤمن أنك تراني ومن سمائك ترعاني ..
تعرف ما يقلقني وقادر على مساعدتي ..
فياااا ربي وإلهي ..
إليك رفعت صلاتي .. 
أرجوك تحنن علي ولاااا تنساني ... 
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2018)

سيدي لا اعلم ما يكون 
 من حياتي في الغدِ
 لكني اعلم انك في مسيرتي ممسك يدي 
 ثبّتَ على صخرة رجليّ 
 دعوتني ابني وانا دعوتك أبي...
سأنشد لك ما دمت حيا من الان والى الابدِ
 محبوب 
 وغالي عليك نقشتني على كفيك
 بسطت لي يديك وانا في حضنك ارتميت


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2018)

صلوا من أجل الذين لا يخبرون أحدا باوجاعهم 
 الذين امتلأت أنفسهم حزنا وضيقا 
 لكنهم اكتفوا بالصمت 
 استجب يا رب 





امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2018)

كم هو رائعٌ أن أضع رجائي على الله 
 خاصةً عندما تواجهني تجربةٌ ما. 
وعندما أثقُ فعلاً بأن الله سيرفع عني التجربة 
 عندها سيتدخّل هو فوراً.. فعندما نطلب من الله شيئاً 
 يعطينا إياه، لكننا ننسى أن نطلب: "يا ربّ ارحم"..!!


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)

لقد آمنت بك يا رب .. فزدني إيمانا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 عليكَ اتكلت يا إلهي .. فزدني إتكالا
 وإني أحبك يا رب فزد حبي اضطراما
 وها إن نفسي نادمة على آثامها فزدها ندامة
 أرشدني يا رب بحكمتك اضبطني بعدلك...
عزّني برحمتك استرني بقدرتك 
 إني أريد يا رب كل ما تريده
 وما دمت تريده ولأنك تريده 
 إجعلني يا رب حاراً في صلاتي
 قنوعاً في مأكلي , أميناً في وظيفتي
 ثابتاً في مقاصدي ..
سيّرني يا رب أنيساً في معاشرتي
 مؤدباً في تصرفي , عفيفاً في حديثي
 مستقيماً في سيرتي ..
فها أنا يا رب أقدم لك أفكاري 
 وأقوالي وأفعالي 
 فاجعلني أفتكر فيك , وأتكلم عنك
 وأشتغل لك وأتعب من أجلك
 إملئ يا رب قلبي من المحبة لك







 اجعلني يا رب أنتصر على اللذة بالإماتة
 وعلى البخل بالصدقة وعلى الغضب بالوداعة
 وعلى الفتور بالحرارة
 سيّرني يا رب رصيناً في أموري
 شجاعاً في مخاطري , صبوراً في شدائدي
 متواضعاً في نجاحي ..
أنِر يا رب عقلي وأضرم إرادتي
 وطهّر جسدي وقدّس نفسي يا رب 
 عرّفني يا رب ما أحقر الأرض 
 وما أعظم السماء ما أقصر الزمان
 وما أطول الأبدية .. 
أنعِم عليّ يا رب أن أستعد للموت
 وأخاف من الدينونة وأنجو من جهنم
 وأن أنال السماء ..
اميييين


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)

يا رب في هذا اليوم ..لتكن قدرتك معنا لتحرسنا
 وحكمتك في قلوبنا لتهدينا ...وعينك علينا لترعانا 
 ويدك معنا لتقوينا ...
يا رب رافقنا كل حياتنا
  وحدك انت حامينا





​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)

أشرق بنورك علينا يا رب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وأنر ظلمة حياتنا فنتبعك بكل قلوبنا. 
.هب لنا يارب عقلا نيرا وقلبا حكيما وفهما صادقا 
وآذانا صاغية لندرك ارادتك ومشيئتك في حياتنا. 
أيها المسيح الفادي، زدنا إيماناً بِك، فنزداد فهماً لسرِ اَلامك 
وموتك وقيامتك، فنحيا بالروح و الحق، ونمجدك إلى الأبد.
نسجد لك أيها المسيح ونباركك لأنك بصليبك المقدس خلصت العالم


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (14 مايو 2018)

بشكرك يا رب على عطاياك التي لا استحقها


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2018)

&#55356;&#57119;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 كلمات من نور 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







&#55356;&#57119;
يا ربّي يسوع المسيح .. أرحمني أنا الخاطيء 
 يا ربّي يسوع المسيح .. أعنّي ، يا ربّي يسوع المسيح باركني .. 

 يا ربّي يسوع المسيح .. ألتفت الى معونتي ...
أحبك يا رب يسوع المسيح وأبارك أسمك .. 
أشكرك يا رب على كل حال وفي كل حين 
 يا مَن جُلدتَ من أجلي أرحمني .. 
يا مَن كُللتَ بالشوك أرحمني ..


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2018)

يا رب في هذا اليوم وفي كل يوم نلجئ اليك 
 نمجدك و نشكرك و منك نسأل 
 أنعم علينا بغفران الخطايا و من لدن خيراتك ارزقنا
 لا تخيِّب رجاءَنا ولا تغلق بابكَ بوجهنا ولا تحرمنا من عنايتك 
 ولا تعاملنا كما نستحق لأنك وحدك عارفٌ ضُعفنا.
عاملنا الهي بحسب رحمتك و طول آناتك و صبرك 
 لك كل المجد في كل حين و إلى الأبد ، آمين .'


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (18 مايو 2018)

يارب اتصرف مع المقاومين والاشرار لخادمك الأمين....بدد مشورة الأشرار يارب


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2018)

بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا المحبة 
 بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا التواضع 
 بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا التسامح 
 بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا 
أن نتعالى عن كل الأمور الأرضية 
 بصليبك يا رب علّمتنا النظر دوماً نحو السماء ...
فأنت دائماً تنتظر طلبتنا وصلواتنا


وأن هناك بقربك هو مسكننا الأبدي. 
شكراً لك يا رب لأنك  دائماً بقربي











​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)

ﻳﺎ ﺭﺑﻲ ﻭﺇﻟﻬﻲ ﺑﻤﺎ ﺃﻧﻚ ﻗﺪ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ ﻟﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺃﺗﻮﺳﻞ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ
 ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﻌﻄﻲ ﺟﺴﺪﻱ ﺭﺍﺣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻞ. ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺗﻔﻊ
 ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺇﻟﻴﻚ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﻤﻠﻮﺀً ﺑﻤﺤﺒﺘﻚ. ﻋﻠﻤﻨﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 ﺑﺄﻥ ﺃﻭﺩﻋﻚ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﻣﺨﺎﻭﻓﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺃﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺭﺃﻓﺘﻚ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻧﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﻟﻜﻲ
ﺗﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺗﺤﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺍﺣﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺣﻴﺔ. آمين








​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)

​​​




 صلاة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   نضع نفوسنا عند قدميك
  فقد يارب سفينه حياتنا 
 الي طريقك ومعرفه وصاياك
  لانك انت الهنا وليس لنا غيرك لذلك سنظل...
مسنودين علي كتفك
  منقوشين علي كفك
  ومحفوظين في حدقه عينك 
 فلانخاف شرا لانك محاوطنا بذراعك
  وتحت منكبيك محروسين 
 ومحفوظين تحت ستر جناحيك

 فتعالي يا سيدي الان 
  وبلسم علي جراحنا
  وداوي كل المخاوف 
 وعدي بنا بحور التجارب
  وافرج كل الضيقات 
 واشفي كل الامراض
 وزيد من عطاياك علي كل اولادك
 واعنا علي زمان هذا الدهر العصيب
 ان تمر ايامنا علي الارض علي خير
 في ظل وجودنا معك نحيا لمجد اسمك
  آمييييين.


----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2018)

إلهي ،
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 في كل مرة تظلم الدنيا امامي اضىء لي نورك وارشدني
 في كل مرة اقع ساقط تحت نير المصاعب مدّ يدك المقدسة وانهضني
 في كل مرة اغرق في بحور التجارب اسرع اليّ وانتشلني
 اجعلني اشعر بالامان لأنك دائما معي...
اجعلني لا اتكّل على انسان ليمسح دمعي
 انت يا رب وحدك رفيقي
 الجأ اليك عند شدتي وضيقي
 اؤمن انك لن تتخلى عني
 سترعاني بمحبتك وتزيل همّي
 تزيدني قوة وتشجعني
 تريح نفسي وتثبت ايماني . 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2018)

يا قلب يسوع الأقدس علِّمنا الصبرَ والاحتمال على مثالِك
 يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس 
كن تعزيني وقوني على حمل الشدائد لأجل محبتك


----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (2 يونيو 2018)

نشكرك ربنا والهنا لانك أحببت ناس مثلنا خطاه وقبلتنا كما نحن....


----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)

ربي ، هناك في الزوايا اشخاص يتألمون ..بصمت وحسرة يبكون ...
بدموعهــم مــنك يطلبــون الرحمــة والشفــاء يــا حنون....
منهم من يستعّد للجراحة ... املهم ان يشعروا بالراحة....
ومنهم من يواجهون الموت ... ولا يصدر عنهم اي صـوت...
يتكلون عليك يا ربنا .... ان تعيــد لهـــم الصحــة والهــنا.......
ومنهم لديهم مساعدون.... واخــرون وحـدهـم مهملون....
مــنك يــا ربــي يرجـــون.... المعــجــزات يـــا رب الكــون....
وحدك القادر على كل داء ... يا الهنـــا يـا مــلك السمـاء ...
برحمتك وعطفك لهــم رجـــاء ...هبهــم نعمــة الشفـــاء ...
امين..​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (4 يونيو 2018)

سيدي والهي...
اشكرك واعظمك واطلب وجهك ورضاك


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2018)

انا بحاجة اليك يارب 
 حين تكون معي تضفي على افكاري وأعمالي 
وعلاقاتي وحياتي .. نوراً وحبــــاً وفرحــــاً..
لابد ان تتعب وتتألم وتضجر .. فالحياة سير وصعود ونضال .. 
الحياة تجدد يومي وأمل !
عوزنا الى الحب والفرح والرجاء أشد بكثير 
من عوزنا الى النور والماء والهواء والغذاء !
الحيــــــــــــــاة رغم كل شيء عيـــــــــدٌ دائـــــــــم في الله!​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2018)

افتح عينيَ يا يسوع لكي اراك دوما في داخلي ..
افتح اذنَي لكي اصغي اليك.
اعطني ان اكون ارضآ خصبة تنبت فيها كلمتك ,وتعطي ثمرآ.
اعطني ان لا اتوقف عن مناجاتك بالصلاة واتباعك على كل طريق​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2018)

اعطني يَدُكَ ربي 
 اعّني لأنهض من سقطتي أنا صغيرُكّ .. 
اعطني يدك أبي ساعدني للسير في الطريق 
 خطواتي متبعثرة وبحالك الظلمات سائرُ السبيل 
 افتح عيناي للنور من روحِكّ القدوس...
أملأ قلبي من حُبِكّ و طهر أفكاري بكلماتُكَ..
بيديكّ استمد قوتي
 احبك إلهي...


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2018)

كن يا رب راعي في الايام الصعبة..
كن راعي عندما يطيح بي التعب...ولا اقوى على الاستمرار..
كن راعي عندما اشعر بالوحدة...
كن راعي يا رب.... فمعك لا يعوزني شيء...


----------



## انت مهم (7 يونيو 2018)

ربي يسوع...
اشكرك ليوم جديد من عندك من احساناتك اننا لم نفنى.. اشكرك لانك راعي الصالح والأمين
اشكرك لانك اله امين تبقى امين رغم عدم امانتي...


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (8 يونيو 2018)

اشكرك ربي والهي ومخلصي من اجل عنايتك ورحمتك ومحبتك التي ترافقني كل يوم


----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2018)

أشكرك يا الله من أجل كل النعم والبركات 
.والمواهب التي أعطيتني إياها . 
كثيراً ما أجهل أهمل هذه العطايا ربما بغير قصد .. 
أعني يارب حتى أكون وكيلاً أميناً على عطاياك 
من أجل مجد اسمك المبارك القدوس آميـــن​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2018)

كيف نخاف من شدة العواصف .ولنا رب يحمينا 
كيف نخاف من كثرة التجارب.. والهنا الحي راعينا 
" كيف نخاف من مصاعب الأرض
  وإله السماء فادينا "
 لن نخاف لأنك إلهنا...

لن نخاف لأنك معنا وقوتنا  
 لن نخاف لأنك قادر على كل شيئ
  وقادر تنجينا






​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (11 يونيو 2018)

الذي حفظني امس سيحفظني اليوم اشكرك يا رب يسوع على محبتك واحساناتك التي لا نستحقها عظيم انت وقدوس الى الابد


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2018)

كلدانية قال:


>


أمين يا رب


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2018)

ربي وإلهي أنا نادم من كل قلبى على جميع خطاياي
 أنا نادم لأنى أغظتك وأهنتك أنت يا ربي والهي المستحق كل كرامة ومحبة 
 ولهذا السبب أبغض الخطيئة فوق كل شيء وأريد بنعمتك أن أموت قبل أن أغيظك فيما بعد وأقصد أن اهرب من كل سبب خطيئة وأن أفي بقدر استطاعتي عن الخطايا التي فعلتها أمين
+++
ربي يسوع ارحمني أنا الخاطئ
 صباح القداسة والتوبة


----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يونيو 2018)

كلدانية قال:


>



أمين يا رب


----------



## انت مهم (15 يونيو 2018)

يارب اسمع صلاتي تعال واستجيب..


----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2018)

يا ربى ... اجعلنى مستحقه اكون بنتك
املانى بروحك يا رب و زيل كل فكر شرير جوايا يا رب-- سود انت على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)

يا رب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
تحتَ حمايتكَ نضع عائلتنا بكل أفرادها ، 
وكُلنا ثقة في حُبكَ وحمايتكَ ، 
 أملأ منزلنا ببركاتكَ وأحفظنا من كل الشرور ، 
أمنحنا السلام وأبعد عنا الأمراض ..





 آمين


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)

نصلي وننحني امام الرب الاله
 من اجل جميع المتألمين والمظلومين
 من اجل جميع المأسوريين والمفقودين
 من أجل جميع الجياع والعطاشى نصلي...
من اجل جميع المرضى والمصابين
 من اجل جميع الحزانى والمتعبين
 من أجل جميع اليتامى والمتروكيين
 من أجل جميع العجزة والمهماليين
 من اجل جميع المطروديين والمشردين
 من اجل الذين فقدوا احبائهم وأغلى الناس على قلوبهم
 نصلي من اجل الذين لم يتعرفوا حتى الان الى الرب وعمل محبته
 نصلى لكى يحل السلام، فى كل قلب، وفى كل مكان فى العالم. 





آمين


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2018)

برفع لك يا ربى قلبى و اصلى لك--
يا طبيبنا العظيم الغالى ---
اشفى ابنك يا رب من تعبه-- اسحب كل الم و مرض و تعب جسدى يا رب-
انت الشافى يا رب و مين غيرك نلجاء له---
مثل ما هو صلى لكثيرين  و منهم انا وانت استجبت 
 بطلب منك تستجيب يا رب لصلاتى و تسرع بشفائه يا رب
يا نبع الحنان تحنن .......


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)

علمنا يارب أن نتقاسم الحب معاً 
 علمنا يارب ان لاظلام يقف أمامنا عائقاً 
 علمنا يارب أن نسامح كثيرا لأننا نحن أخطائنا كثيرآ 
 علمنا أن العالم زائل وحبك أزلي
 آمين


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)

مع إشـراقة يـوم جديـد
 نضع كـل إتكالنا عليك وعلي نعمتك ومعونتك 
 وكل أملنا يا رب فيك، إنك تملأ حياتنا بنور الأمل والرجاء
 فكل ما نطلبه منك يا إلهي، هو المحبة في القلوب، والفرح والعدل والسلام بين الشعوب 
 أنت وحدك القدوس المحب لابنائك، بارك نفوسنا وحياتنا ودبر كل أمورنا وارشدنا للطريق الصحيح باستمرار. يا رب أنت قلت "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بأسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم" اجعلنا نختبر وجودك معنا دوما ونشعر بعمق محبتك لنا....
لك المجد إلى الأبد.


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)

يا رب
... طلع الصباح والناس مسرعون.... 
الى اعمالهم متوجهون.... ما ينتظرهم لا يعرفون.... 
الخير والنجاح يطلبون.... وعليك يا الهي متكلون... 
فرافق خطواتهم يا حنون.... 
وباركهم وبارك يومهم ...
واجعله افضل ما يكون.... 





امين


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)

ياربي يسوع إني أركع إليك وأطلبك لتكون فرحتي
 أعطني يارب نعمة السلام في حياتي وفي عائلتي 
وكل مكان حولي فرحني في كل شيء 
اجذبني إليك لأنك وحدك طريقي آمين


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)

​​​يارب في ختام هذا اليوم نشكرك على كل لحظه 
 فرح ومحبه وصحه وسلام عشناها 
 سامحنا على كل اساءه واخفاق ولامبالاة 
 وغضب وضغينه شعرنا بها ...
ساعدنا لكي نتعلم من اخطاءنا 

 ونتقبل كل تجربه سوف نمر بها 
 فننمو بقدرتك ونتصالح مع ذواتنا ومع الاخرين 
 لنبدا يوم جديد مليئ منك بلحب والايمان والرجاء 
......امين.....​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (2 يوليو 2018)

احفظنا في مخافة اسمك ياربي يسوع واحفظ  أولادنا وبيوتنا 
امممممين


----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)

يا رب ... 
نقّي أيامنا من الهّم والضيق والحزن ،
 وأفتح لنا أبواب السعادة والراحة والأمل .
أستمع يا رب وأرحمنا ، يا رب كُن مُعيناً لنا .





آمين


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)

صلاة من أجل العالم! 
يا أيها السيد الرحوم، أنرْ بصيرة الشعوب حتى يعرفوك ويدركوا كم تحبُّنا.
أيها السيد الرحوم، امنح نعمتك لكلّ شعوب الأرض، كي يعرفوك، لأنه إذا حُرِم الإنسان من روحك القدوس، فلن يعرفك ولن يفهم حبك.
 أيها السيد، عرّف كلّ الشعوب حبَّك وعذوبة الروح القدس، حتى ينسى العالم آلام الأرض، ويتخلّوا عن كلّ شرٍّ ويلتصقوا بك بحبٍّ، فيحيوا بسلام، ويتمِّموا مشيئتك القدوسة لمجدك.
أيها السيد الرحوم، خلّص جميع الشعوب بعظيم صلاحك.
أيها السيد، علّمنا بروحك القدوس أن نحبّ أعداءنا وأن نصلّيَ لهم بدموع.
يا ربّ، أنا أريد أن يحلّ سلامك على جميع الشعوب. أنت أحببتهم بدون حدودٍ أو تحفّظ، وأعطيتهم ابنك الوحيد حتى يَخلُصَ كلّ العالم به.
أيها السيد، كلّ الشعوب هي صنع يديك، أَمِلْ قلوبَهم عن الحقد والشرّ باتجاه التوبة، حتى يعرفوا كلّهم حنانك.
يا أيها المعزي المبارك، إني أطلب إليك بعينين دامعتين: عزِّ النفوس الحزينة، وامنح كلّ الشعوب سماع صوتك القائل لهم برقّة: إنّ خطاياكم قد غُفرت لكم. نعم يا سيد، أنت وحدك قادرٌ على صنع العجائب، وليس من عجيبةٍ أكبر من حبِّ الخاطئ في سقطته. إنه من السهل أن نحبّ القديس، فهو مستحقٌّ لكلّ إكرام. نعم يا سيد، اسمع واستجب لصلوات المسكونة، فكلّ الشعوب غرقى في الأحزان، كلّهم أنهكتهم الخطيئة، كلّهم حُرِموا من نعمتك ويعيشون في الظلمات.
أرجوك يا سيد، اسكب على الناس نعمة الروح القدوس حتى يعرفوا حبَّك. أدفئ قلوبهم المنهكة حتى يمجّدوك في الفرح والتهليل وينسوا آلام الأرض وعذاباتها.
يا سيد، أعطهم نعمتك حتى يعرفوك ويحبّوك بالسلام وبالحب، وحتى يقولوا مثل الرسل على جبل ثابور: حَسَنٌ يا ربّ أن نكون معك.
(للقدّيس سلوان الآثوسي)
​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (14 يوليو 2018)

صلاه من اجل شخص بعيد عن الرب يرجعه لاحضانه


----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يوليو 2018)

يا رب رحمتك ... يا ري رائفتك 
يا رب  الظلم وحش اوى ...
يا رب أرجوك تحمى اولادك من حروب الشرير ... الشرير عايز يخطف سلامهم ..
خلينا ندرك و نفهم  ان مفيش شىء بيحصل منغير سماحه ... 
حتى لو شيفينه شر هو بيقبله لصالحنا 
الرب عادل حتى لو ظلمونا و اتهمونا زور 
الرب قوى و رحيم ... 
يا رب عزى المظلومين المطرودين المتروكين 
يا ابى رحمتك


----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)

يا رب انت تعلم كل شيء..
انت تسمع انين الموجوعين..
انت تعرف حاجة المحتاجين..
انت تشعر مع المحزونين....من دونك نحن لا شيء
  نحتاجك كل يوم وكل ساعة.... نحتاج الى رعايتك.... نحتاج الى عطفك وحكمتك.... فيا رب ، نرجوك لا تتخلى عنا ولا لحظة من حياتنا .... وانقذنا من كل ضيق وشدّة .... وكن في عون كل من يطلبونك.... لا تتأخر ربي في استجابة صلواتنا.... لأننا عليك متكلون.... وليس لنا سواك يا حنون.... أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (25 يوليو 2018)

ياربي يسوع احفظ اولادك من كل شر هذا العالم
امين


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2018)

نرفع صلاتنا اليك يا رب على نية ضحايا الحرائق والمصابين وعائلاتهم. كن في عونهم يا الهي وارحم نفوس الضحايا وخفف الام المصابين واشفيهم  وعزي قلوب عائلاتهم. وعوض عليهم الخسائر والإضرار. وابعد عنا وعن الجميع خطر النار...  وارحمنا يا رب واحمينا ولك المجد والشكر الى الابد. آمين . آمين​


----------



## انت مهم (26 يوليو 2018)

يارب احفظ حميع الذين في ضيقة او تجربة او حزن والالم


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)

صلاة الصباح 
 رفعت.. عَيْنَيَّ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ،..... مِنْ حَيْثُ يَأْتِي عَوْنِي!
2 مَعُونَتِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ.....، صَانِعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ.
3 لاَ يَدَعُ رِجْلَكَ تَزِلُّ. ......لاَ يَنْعَسُ حَافِظُكَ.
4 إِنَّهُ لاَ يَنْعَسُ وَلاَ يَنَامُ...... …
5 الرَّبُّ حَافِظُكَ...... الرَّبُّ ظِلٌّ لَكَ عَنْ يَدِكَ الْيُمْنَى.
6 لاَ تَضْرِبُكَ الشَّمْسُ فِي النَّهَارِ...، وَلاَ الْقَمَرُ فِي اللَّيْلِ.
7 الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَرّ...... يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَكَ.
8 الرَّبُّ يَحْفَظُ خُرُوجَكَ وَدُخُولَكَ... مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ مز ظ،ظ¢ظ،​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)

أيها النور الحقيقي... الذي يضئ لكل إنسان ..
أشرق بنورك في القلوب.. و أنعم لنا بهذا اليوم ونحن بغير خطية.. 
لنستحق أن نرفع أيدينا إليك... سهل طريقنا ويومنا  .. 
وانر درب  حياتنا بنورك العجيب  وابعد عنا كل شر





 امين


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (27 يوليو 2018)

يارب يسوع يا مخلصنا القدوس اشكرك لانك اعنتنا الى هنا من فضلك واحسانك هذا..
اشكرك لانك بحياتي
اشكرك لانك احببتني وانا لا استحق
اشكرك لان بفضلك اتنفس واحيا واتحرك
اممممممين


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)

صلاة المساء ...    صلاة للعائلة

  إحمِ عائلاتنا ونّورها يا رب وادفع عنها الأذى. اجعل بيوتنا يشعّ فيها الإيمان، ويسودها الحب‘ ويحييها الرجاء. أيها الرب يسوع، أملك على عائلاتنا، وكُن حاضراً فيها وجُد عليها بالنور والفرح والقوة.

أفض بركاتك عليها يا رب، بالمحبة والسلام. ساعد يا رب اسرتنا لتقوم بأمانة بمسؤولياتها اليوميّة، ...وتتحمل بايمانٍ متاعبَ الحياة ومشقّاتها ..وتهتَم بسخاء بحاجاتِ الآخرين،. وتُتِم بفرح إرادة الله... أعضد عائلاتنا  لتكونَ خميرةَ حب ووحدة وأمانة في قلب العالم. آميـن​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)

لتكن مشيئتك يا رب في حياتنا...
انت يا مدبر امورنا واعمالنا....…

انت ربي بحكمتك ...تعرف خيرنا ....
فاختر لنا ربي ما يناسبنا..
ليس فقط ان وافقت امنياتنا...
حتى ولو خالفت خياراتنا....
فلتكن مشيئتك يا الهنا .....
يارب استجب لصلواتنا ..
ولك منا محبتنا وشكرنا...
امين
+أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك.
لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.
أعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا.
وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا وخطايانا، كما نحن نغفر لمن أخطأ وأساء إلينا.
ولا تدخلنا في التجارب. لكن نجنا من الشرير.
لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى أبد الآبدين.





 آمين.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (30 يوليو 2018)

ياربي يسوع ارشدني واعطني الحكمة بحياتي من اجل موضوع مهم من فضلك


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (1 أغسطس 2018)

بيوم جديد من مراحمك يارب نشكرك ونعظمك ونباركك لانك وحدك تستحق كل المجد والسجود...
ناتي يارب وكلنا خشوع وخضوع لجلالك انت الي احببتنا رغم كل ما فينا..
وقبلتنا زي ما احنا مجدا وحمدا وسجودا لك امممممين


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)

لا تخف انا معك لا اهملك
+++
عندما تسود الدنيا أمامك.. . أصرخ الي 
 عندما تفقد كل أمل في الحياة . ..أصرخ الي
 عندما تفقد شخص عزيز على قلبك .... أصرخ الي…
عندما تكون وحيدا ... أصرخ الي
 لايوحد سواي يشعر بك ... يفهمك يشعر بك
 ساخلصك من جميع شدائدك... وارد حزنك إلى فرح​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2018)

صلاة المساء
  أشكرك يا الهي، لانك خلقتني من العدم وخولتني نفساً ناطقة على شبهك
 وفديتني بدم ابنك الحبيب وصيرتني مسيحياً. وحفظتني إلى هذه الساعة.
ثم أشكرك على سائر النعم التي تفضلت بها علي اليوم وسائر أيام حياتي .
فبأي شيء أكافئك يا رب على جميع هذه الاحسانات التي أنعمت بها علي .…
إنما أنا أدعو الأرواح الطوباوية لكي يمدحوك عني . ويسبحوك إلى أبد الآبدين ، آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)

المزمور ٨٦
 ارحمني يارب، لأنني إليك أصرخ اليوم كله...فرح نفس عبدك...لانني اليك يا رب أرفع نفسي.. 
لأنك أنت يارب صالح وغفور..، وكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين إليك
  اصغ يارب إلى صلاتي ،.. وأنصت إلى صوت تضرعاتي
  في يوم ضيقي أدعوك...، لأنك تستجيب لي


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)

إجعل يــارب ..
حبك لي يفيض حباً للآخرين فأرتقي بحبي لك 
كيما يصبح قلبي بحراً من الحب اللامتناهي
 للآخرين فأستطيع معك وبك أن احب قريبي كنفسي 
وأحبك من كل قلبي وعقلي وفكري وقدرتي (( آمين ))​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2018)

يارب... 
يا من زرعت في السماء نجوماً صغيرة .... 
يا من خلقت في الارض شعوباً كثيرة ...
ازرع في قلوبنا محبة وفيرة.... 
املأها من فيض حبك سعادة كبيرة ... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

عيد تجلي الرب مبارك للجميع
 كما أشع النور على وجهك، أعطنا يا رب من نورك:
لنبعد عنا كل خطية تبعدنا عنك وتقربنا لك ابناء لله بالرب يسوع،
 كي لا نتعلق بالجسد وننسى الروح،…
لكي نسعى لبناء مجتمع بيتجلى حضورك فيه،
 لكي نعيش كجماعة يتجلّى حبّك فيها،
 لكي لا نيأس عندما تحيطنا الظلمة من كلّ حدب وصوب،
 لكي يتجلى ملكوتك في حياتنا،
 لكي نشهد للنور الحقيقي،
 لكي نرى تجليك بكلمتك المقدسة،
 لكي نرى تجليك بوجوه الفقراء والمهمشين والمظلومين.
لكي تكون أعمالنا تجلياً لحضورك في العالم 
فيرى أعمالنا الصالحة، فيتمجّد أبانا في السماوات ... 
امين​


----------



## انت مهم (6 أغسطس 2018)

ياربي يسوع...
جايين بنهار جديد شاكرينك على انك اعنتنا الى هنا...
طالبين رحمتك على الناس المتشرده والمتالمه والتائه بدونك ارحم يارب واحميها 
العالم بيحترق من زلازل وحوادث ومجاعات ارحم يارب
اعطينا بقلوبنا شفقه ورحمة تجاهن...امين


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

يقول الرب:
تأكد أن هناك رجاء مهما تعقدت الامور
 ثق بأنني لن أتركك للفشل
 لن أتركك للضيق والحزن
 لن أتركك للعوز ابداً…
لن أتركك للظلم
 لن أتركك للتجارب والضيقات 
 ثق أنه سيأتي الوقت الذي سأحول فيه حزنك وتعبك الى فرح وراحة
 يارب نشكرك على عطاياك ومن يُؤْمِن بك لا يخيب أمله أبداً​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)

صلاة المساء
 يا رب لا احد يرحمني سوى انت ولا احد يشعر بهمي والمي 
 سوى انت..ولا احد ينجيني ويبعد   الشر عني سوى انت....
فيا ربي ...بك وحدك استعنت....وعليك وحدك توكلت
...دعني انام وارتاح  في حضنك  انت


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (7 أغسطس 2018)

ياربي يسوع غيرني


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)

من اجل كل المتعبين والمظلومين والمتألمين نرفع صلاتنا اليك يا رب ونسألك ان تتحنن على ابنائك المحتاجين اليك...ارحمنا يا رب نحن الملتجئين اليك وكن عوناً لنا في مصاعبنا وساعدنا على حمل صليبنا... فانت وحدك المعين وليس لنا سواك.... آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)

يا يسوع اشرق على بيوتنا بنورك واغمر عائلاتنا بدفئ حنانك ومحبتك 
 وساعدنا لتكن حياتنا قدر الامكان خاليه من الخطيئة بحسب وصاياك ومشيئتك. 
يا رب رافقنا بكل خطوة وانعم علينا بنعمك وحمايتك
 لك كل المجد في كل حين و إلى الأبد ياربنا يسوع امين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2018)

في هذا المساء نشكرك يارب 
لأنك معنا كل يوم تسمع صلاتنا وتوسلاتنا 
ونطلب معونتك إجعلني أسلك دائما في النور 
بعيد عن كل ظلام احفظ وصاياك وأسلم ذاتي بكليتها 
إليك ولتكن مشيئتك دائما في حياتنا 
آمين


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2018)

*صرخه الم ...*

يا ربى  يا الهى يا ابى 
قلبى يصرخ من الام إليك ... انشلنى من أحزانى 
عارفا يا رب انك رافعنى و طول الوقت فى حدقت عينك صايننى 
لكن ضعفى بيغلبنى.  ظروفى تقهرني 
يا رب لا تترك يدى لحظه و لا ترفه عين ..... او لا تدعنى اترك يدك 
بدونك يا رب  لا مجال للتنفس  ... لا مجال للحياه 
عارفا أنى واقفه بيك... بضحك و افرح فيك... لأكن غصب عنى  تتكرر الخبطات  تتكاثر السهوم 
اسقط من ضعف ايمانى و اصرخ ليك من اعماق القلب 
انشلنى يا ابى و فى حضنك خبينى 
تعبت .....


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)

حل الليل يا الهي الحبيب وانقضى النهار ،، 
ننحني بخشوع أمامك لنشكرك على نعمك ،، 
ومراحمك التي غمرتنا بها اليوم ،، 
انعم علينا بنوم هادئ ترافقنا الملائكة ،، 
واجعل نفوسنا تستقر في أحضانك الأبوية ،، 
وأعطنا يوماً جديداً مشرقاً بنور وجهك المضيء.​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)

يارب اشكرك لانك جعلتني ابصر نورك وخلاصك 
 اشكرك لانك حررتني من عتق الخطية 
 اشكرك لانك جعلتني خليقة جديدة 
 اشكرك لانك خلصتني من الهلاك الابدي 
 اشكرك لانك اخرجتني من سجن ابليس …
اشكرك لانك حليت قيوده من يداي 
 اشكرك لانك شفيتني من ورم الخطية 
 اشكرك لانك خليتني اختبر فرحك بقلبي
 اشكرك لانك خليتني التمس سلامك بحياتي 
 اشكرك لانك جعلتني اعيش محبتك وخلاصك
 اشكرك لانك اعطيتني السطانان اكون ابنا لك 
 اشكرك لانك اعطيتني الحياة الابدية دون استحقاق 
 اشكرك لانك اعطيتني امتياز ان اسمع صوتك 
 اشكرك لانك اعطتيني امتياز ان اشهد عنك وانت الله 
 اشكرك لانك فتحت ذهني لافهم كلمتك 
 اشكرك لانك تغفر لي على حساب دمك الذي يطهر من كل خطية 
 اشكرك لانك اب حنون ومحب ولا تتركني ولا تهملني رغم عنادي وتمردي 
 اشكرك لانك بنت لي محبتك وانا خاطى مت بدلا عني 
 اشكرك لانك تشفع في عند الاب 
 اشكرك لانك تسمع لطلبتي وصلاتي وبحسب غناك في المجد تعمل 
 اشكرك لانك اعطيتني ابوية سماوية ابدية 
 اشكرك لانك ستاتي وتاخذني على السحاب 
 اشكرك لانك اعطيتني وزنة لاشهد عنك كيف غيرتني ولاكرز باسمك 
 اشكرك لانك معي في ضيقي - شدائدي - محنتي - تجاربي - واظطهاداتي 
 اشكرك لانك هيئت لي مكانا في ملكوتك 
 اشكرك لانك اعطيتني اسرة سماوية اخوة واخوات في جسدك 
 اشكرك واشكرك واشكرك واشكرك لانك اشبعتني واكرمتني واغنيتني بمراحمك حنانك وكرمك يا سيدي الرب اعطيك كل المجد الى الابد امين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2018)

يا رب
 نصلي اليوم من أجل جميع المرضى و الأيتام و الحزانى
 نصلي من أجل جميع المشردين و الجائعين و العطشى
 نصلي من أجل جميع البعيدين و المسافرين و الأسرى
 نصلي من أجل جميع الفقراء و المظلومين و الثكالى…
نصلي من أجل جميع المضطهدين و المنكوبين و البائسين
 إرحمهم يا الله و اعطف عليهم و استجب لدعائهم آمين يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)

نشكرك يا رب على كل شيء
 نلتجئ اليك الهي بقلوب راجية تطلب عونك
 بدّل همومنا بأفراح وأحلامنا إلى واقع.
يا رب اسـتلم انت حياتنا لاننا نثق في عملـك وتدابيرك 
 فمهما حاولنا ان نعمل ما هو خير لنا فلن يكون كعملـك …
وانـت قلت.."ملقين كل همكم عـليه لانه هـو يعتني بكم"
واليوم نضع كل امور حياتنا وهمومنا واثقالنا بين يديك 
 لانك امين وعادل فـي كل وعودك لنا
 فالتكن مشيئتك يا رب 
 لك كل المجد من الان والى الأبد. امين


----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2018)

قـصَّـة الـحـبِّ الـعَجـيـبِ .. قَـدْ تَـجلَّـت في الصَـلـيـبْ
 قَـد رَواها لـي حَـبـيـبــي .. سَـاعَـةَ الـصَـمْتِ الرهيـبْ
 وَهـوَ مَســحـوقُ الـفــؤادِ ..وَهـوَ مَـجـروحُ الـجَـبـيـن…
قَـدْ رَواهـا لي حَـبـيـبـي  بِـالـدمِ الـغـالـي الـثـمـيـنْ..
  +++
كَـانَ بـالأمْــسِ يَـجـــولُ  يَصْـنـعُ الـخَيـرَ الـعظـيـمْ
 ويُــنــادي بـالـحـَيــاةِ يَـشفي جُـرْحَ المُـتْعَبـيــنْ
 كَـانَ حُـبُّـهُ عَـجـيــبـاً إذ أحَـــبَّ الآثِــمـيــنْ
 ذَا لأنـــه يَــسـوعُ . قَــد أَحـــبَّ كُـــلَّ حِــيـنْ
 بَـيـنـمـا الحـبُّ يَـجــولُ .. كَـانَ فِـكـرُ الحـاقـديــنْ
 كـيـفَ يَـقـتـلـوا يَسـوعَ ... إذ أحــبَّ الـمـذْنِـبـيـنْ
+++
حَـتى تَـنـتـهـي الرِوايـة ---... قِــصَّـةُ الـحـبِّ الـثميـنْ
 حَـتى تُـكـتَـبَ الـنهـايـةْ --..- مَـات بَـيـنَ المُجـرِميـنْ
 قَـد أُهـيـنَ الحبُّ ظُـلمـاً ---.. قَـدْ أُهيـنَ بـالصـلـيـبْ
 مَـنطِــقُ النــاسِ تَلاشـى ---.. إذْ بَـدا الحـبُّ السـكيبْ
 إنَّـه حُــبٌّ سَـيَـبـقـى --..- أبَــدَ الـدَّهــرِ يَـكـــونْ
 لَـيْـسَ حُــبٌّ مِـثْـلُ هَـذا ---.. صَـادقـاً دَومــاً حَـنونْ
+++
أيُّ حُـبٍّ قَـدْ تَـنــاهـى ---.. مِـثْــلُ حُـبِّـهِ العَجـيـبْ
 أيُّ حُــبٍّ مِـثْـلُ هَــذا ---.. قَد بَـدا بَـعـدَ الصـليـبْ
 كُـلُّ حُـبٍّ في الوجـودِ ---.. نَـبْـعُـهُ حُــبُّ يَســـوعْ
 كُـلُّ حُـبٍّ في كِـيـاني --..- رَدُّهُ حُــبُّ يَـســــوع​


----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)

يا رب أعطني السكينة .. 
لكي أقبل الأشياء التي لا أستطيع أن أغيرها !
والشجاعة لأغير الأشياء التي أستطيع أن أغيرها !
والحكمة لأعرف الفرق بين الأثنين !
ساعدني أن أحيا يوما ً بيوم .. أستمتع بكل لحظة في وقتها !…
ساعدني أن أقبل الصعاب وأجتاز فيها لأصل للسلام .. !...
ساعدني أن أقبل العالم والناس 
 كما هم وليس كما أريدهم أن يكونوا .. !
ساعدني أن أتغير أنا .. !
واثقا ً أنك صاحب السلطان وسوف تفعل كل شيء حسنا ..
إن سلمت قلبي وحياتي لمشيئتك !
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)

يارب.. 
أحتاجك في ضعفي لتقويني 
 أحتاجك في حزني لتواسيني 
 أحتاجك في مرضي لتشفيني 
 أحتاجك حياتي لتباركني …
أحتاجك معي بكل لحظه في حياتي 
لأنك وحدك طريقي آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2018)

نلجئ اليك الهي بقلوب راجية طالبين عونك
 بدِّد همومنا.. 
وكن للمسافر رفيقاً.. 
للمريض شفاء.. 
للحزين عزاء.. …
إليك نلجأ في وقت الشدة والضيق
 نعلم يا سيدي أنك قلت لنا:
 "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم"​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)

لنصلِّ معاً 
 من المزمور (36) 
 .. ياربُّ، إن رحمتك في السماوات، 
 وأمانتك تبلغ الغيوم. …
عدلك ثابت مثل الجبال الشامخة، 
 وأحكامك كالغور السحيق. 
وأنت تخلّص البشر والبهائم. 
اللهم، ما أثمن رحمتك، 
 فأن بني البشر يحتمون في ظلّ جناحيك. 
يرتوون من خيرات بيتك، 
 ومن نهر نعمك تسقيهم. 
لأن عندك نبع الحياة، 
 وبنورك نرى النور. 
أدِم رحمتك لعارفيك، 
 وعدلك لذوي القلوب المستقيمة.. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين أمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)

يارب اشفى جميع المرضى 
 فاانت وحدك الطبيب الشافي 
 أمين يارب ..
صلاة لنية جميع المرضى الراقدين في الفراش 
 ولجميع المرضى الذين في العمليات ...…
تقبل يارب صلاتنا لشفاء جميع المرضى 
 ولا تحرمهم يارب من فرحة الشفاء
 ونعمة الخلاص من المرض ..
فاليك يارب نطلب .. فيارب استجب ..


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)

تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين
 والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم"
نعم تعالوا إلى الراحة،
 بل وامكثوا أيضاً في هذه الراحة…
أوقفوا كل تسرّع محموم،
 وكونوا هادئين غير منزعجين.
تعالوا إلى الرب
 ليس فقط من أجل منحكم طلباتكم،
 ولكن لأجل أن تكونوا قريبين منه.
ثقوا في معونته،
 كونوا على وعي بحضوره،
 وانتظروا إلى أن تملأ راحته نفوسكم.
الراحة التي لا تعرف الخوف..
الراحة التي لا تعرف العَوَز..
الراحة قوة وثقة،
 مثل راحة الأرض المنبسطة في الغابة،
 ومثل الأنهار المنسابة في سلام،
 ومثل التلال الثابتة.
استريحوا..
وكل ما تحتاجونه، لكي تقتنوا هذه الراحة،
 هو أن تأتوا إليه.
لأجل ذلك تعالوا..!!​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)

صلاة عانية مرضى السرطان 
 يارب نرفع عيوننا متوسلين مراحمك أن تشفي كل مريض يتألم ويعاني وحزين وخاصة مرضى السرطان ونحن بأشد الحاجة إلى رحمتك وعطفك أن تلمسهم بنعمة الشفاء من هذا المرض الميؤس منه مدهم بالصحة والعافية لأنهم ليس لهم سواك فأنت عونهم ورجائهم آمين 
 يايسوع أشفي كل مريض يتألم ويعاني وحزين وموجوع آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)

يا مار ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة السماوية، دافع عنا في المعارك، كن عوننا ضد شر الشيطان ومكامنه، وليفرض الله عليه سلطانه : نضرع إليك بذلك، وأنت يا قائد القوات السماوية، إدفع إلى جهنم، بقوة الله؛ الشيطان وسائر الأرواح الشريرة التي تجول العالم لإهلاك النفوس : 
-يا مار ميخائيل بنورك نورنا 
-يا مار ميخائيل بجناحيك احمنا 
-يا مار ميخائيل بسيفك دافع عنا 
-يا سيدة الورود العجائبية : نريد انتصارك​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2018)

المجد للآب و الإبن و الروح القدس 
 الهي حبيبي أيها الراعي الصالح 
 نسألك يا صاحب المراحم 
 نتوسل اليك ايها الطبيب الاعظم 
 ترافق كل طفل مريض …
و كل مريض يطلب رحمتك 
 تضع يدك قبل يد الاطباء تلازمه بكل لحظة 
 تدفع عنه كل مكروه و توهبه الشفاء الكامل 
 باسم الرب يسوع و بشفاعات والدة الاله الكلية القداسة مريم 
 و بصلوات جميع القديسين تقبل طلبتنا ظ  آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

‏نلجئ اليك الهي بقلوب راجية طالبين عونك
 بدِّد همومنا.. 
وكن للمسافر رفيقاً  
 للمريض شفاء  
 للحزين عزاء  …
إليك نلجأ في وقت الشدة والضيق
 نعلم يا سيدي أنك قلت لنا:
 "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

صلاة المساء
  يا الهي قدمت لك نوم هذه الليلة . فاحفظني فيها من الخطأ،
 ومن موت الغفلة ومن كل بلية، بحق ربنا يسوع المسيح ، آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

يارب …
أعطيني أن أحبك فلا أحب أكثر منك 
 وأن أحب صليبك وأكرس حياتي كلها لأجلك
 إلهي …
اغرسني فيك غصنا حيا أيها الكرمة الحقيقية…
لأثبت فيك إلي الآبد​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

من عمق ضعفي صرخت الى عمق قوتك يارب
 من عمق عجزي صرخت الى عمق قدرتك يارب
 من عمق مشاكلي لجأت الى عمق حكمتك يارب
 من عمق احتياجي لجأت الى عمق محبتك يارب
 من عمق سقوطي لجأت الى عمق مغفرتك يارب…
من عمق الهاوية لجأت الى علو سمائك
 فاستمع إلى دمـــــــوعى يا سيــــــــــدي
​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)

نصلي  يا رب في هذا المساء ، 
من أجل المتألمين والمرضى 
والمنسيين لتخفف وجعهم.. 
ونصلي من أجل من إنتقلوا من بيننا، 
كي يعاينوا نورك في مجدك السماوي، 
غافراً خطاياهم
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)

يا ربّنا وإلَهَنا
 نضع أمامك الكنيسةَ ورُعاتَها،
 مع الأساقِفَة والكَهَنَة والمُكَرَّسينَ، 
كَي تُضيء كَالنيِّراتِ في العالم، بلا عَيب ولا لَوم، 
متَمَسِّكةً بِكلمةِ الحياة. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)

قبل كل وجبة، صلِّ لأن يبارك الله الطعام والشراب، وبعد الوجبة اشكر الله واسأله ألاّ يحرمك من البركات الروحية. إنه لَحَسَن أن تترك المائدة وأنت تشعر ببعض الجوع. في كل شيء، تلافَ الإفراط. اتبع مثال المسيحيين القدامى وصمْ أيام الأربعاء والجمعة. لا تكن طمّاعاً. كنْ راضياً بأن عندك طعام وكساء، متمثلاً بالمسيح الذي افتقر من أجلنا. جاهد أن ترضي الرب في كل شيء حتى لا يؤنبك ضميرك. تذكّر أن الله يراك دائماً، وهكذا كنْ يقظاً باحتراس في ما يتعلّق بأحاسيس قلبك وأفكاره ورغباته


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)

‏نلجئ اليك الهي بقلوب راجية طالبين عونك
 بدِّد همومنا.. 
وكن للمسافر رفيقاً.. 
للمريض شفاء.. 
للحزين عزاء.. …
إليك نلجأ في وقت الشدة والضيق
 نعلم يا سيدي أنك قلت لنا:
 "في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم​


----------



## Maran+atha (20 أكتوبر 2018)

آمين انت يارب

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 1 كورنثوس 10: 13
ولكن الله امين، الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون،
 بل سيجعل مع التجربة ايضا المنفذ، لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا

أرجوك ياربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
أحفظنا من التجارب ونجينا من الشرير 
وأعطينا القوة والنصرة من عندك يا الله القدوس آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2018)

ساعدني يا ربّ، أن أواجه كلّ ما سيحمله لي هذا اليوم الحاضر بسلام.
أعنّي أن أستسلم بكلّيتي لمشيئتك القدّوسة.
في كلّ ساعة من ساعات هذا النهار أنرني وقوّني في كلّ أ…مرٍ.
علّمني أن أتلقّى كلّ جديد يأتيني به هذا اليوم بهدوء وقناعة راسخة أن لا شئ يحدث إلاّ بسمَاح منك.
قوّم أفكاري وأحاسيسي في كلّ ما أعمله وأقوله.
وإن صادفني في هذا النهار أمر غير مرتقَب لا تدعني أنسى أنه آتٍ من لدنك.
علّمني كيف أتصرّف بصدق وحكمة مع المحيطين بي حتى لا أُحزِنَ أو أضايق أحداً.
أعطني يا ربّ القوّة لأحتمل عناء هذا النّهار مع كلّ ما سيحمله لي.
وجّه أنت إرادتي وعلّمني أن أصلّي وأؤمن وأصبر وأسامح وأحبّ.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2018)

في لحظات في حياتنا تبدأ الأفكار السوداء تسيطر علينا ....
لا تتركها تعشعش في عقلك .. ولا تركز عليها.... 
حاول أن تطردها بأسرع وقت .... واحسن دواء لها .... 
ان تردد بعض الصلوات القصيرة التي حفظتها بصغرك مثلا
 لا تدخلنا في التجربة .... لكن نجنا من الشرير ... 
يا الهي اني اثق بك ....
يا الهي وكلتك امري .... 
يا الهي سلمتك عيلتي وكل الناس اللي بفكر فيهم.…
يا الهي سلمتك حياتي ..... 
وجميعنا عندنا صلواتنا الخاصة التي نرددها 
 لا تخف ان ترددها كثيرا.... 
فهذه تساعدنا عل طرد الأفكار السيئة 
.... والتي تمنحنا السلام الداخلي​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)

عندما نُصلي....
فإن الرب يَسمع لأكثر مما نقَول....
يَستجيب لأكثر مما نطلب....
يُِعطي أكثر مما نتخيل.... 
فتحلى بالإيمان !!
" صلوا كل حين ولاتملوا​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)

فرح يارب قلوب البشر 
 وانزع الشر اللي انتشر 
 ناس بتبكي امسح يارب دمعتهم 
 وناس بتشكي اسمع يارب صراخهم
 وحدك تقدر على المستحيل ...
وعودك أمينة يارب وها نحن نثق وننتظر
 نؤمن أنك يارب ستشرق علينا 
 برضى الأمل مهما أشتدت الصعاب 
 ومهما حاول اليأس أن يغلبنا فلن ينتصر 
 لأنك إلهي معنا وبك قوتنا. امين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (16 نوفمبر 2018)

ياااااااااااااااااااارب.....
لا تتركني من فضلك


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*يارب  أنت تعلم ضعفاتنا البشربه
يارب أن تعلم  احتياجاتنا
يارب عزى الحزانى  واشفى المرضى والمتألمين
أبعد عن شر الكوارث والنكبات والفيضانات والسيول
أسندنا بمعونتك  لنقوى ونستمر فى الحياه شاكرين قائلين
 أبانا الذى فى السموات
النهيسى*​


----------



## omid (17 نوفمبر 2018)

يسوع
 امنحني القناعه
لقبول ما لا يمكن تغييره
والشجاعة لتغيير ما يمكنني تغييره.
والحكمة من التمييز بين الاثنين.


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)

صلاة المساء .. 
اني أختم، يا رب نهاري بشكرك، كما افتتحته بتسبيحك
 فاختم بالخير كل أعمال حياتي و لتكن يا رب، خدمتنا لرضاك
 وصلاتنا لحمدك وحياتنا لمجدك. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2018)

حل الليل يايسوع
 اجعله هاديء خالي من الدموع والاهات
 والاوجاع لانه انت دواء لكل داء .... أمين​


----------



## omid (18 نوفمبر 2018)

في هذا المساء يسوع أتيت إليك لكي أشكرك على كل شيء
لانك ترافق أفكاري وأفعالي 
رغم اخطائي وذنوبي نحواك
ومع كل هذا اعلم انك لم تتركني لحظه !!!
بل اعلم يقين حبك سترافقني وتعانقني طوال الليل 
حتى فجر الصباح!!!


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2018)

إليك صلاتي يا ربُّ 
 يا الله هذا آوان الرضى. 
كن ليّ عونا بكثرة رحمتك 
 وخلصني يا ربّ بحقك.. 
...
 لا تدع السيل يغمرني 
 ولا الأعماق تبتلعني، 
 ولا الهاوية تطبق فمها عليّ. 
أعني يا ربّ بجود رحمتك..
يرى المساكين فيفرحون، 
 وتحيا قلوب من يطلبون الله. 
المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس 
 كما كان في البدء والآن وعلى الدوام والى دهر الداهرين. 
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)

يــــــا رب
 عليك اتكلت في أيامي ………
فأنت الحصن لحياتي ………..
وبين يديك ألقيت همي ……….
ومعك كسرت ُ كل أحزاني ……....
يسوع يا صخرتي …………
ناجيتك ُ بصمت ٍ فلمست ُ قلبك َ ………
وصليت ُ بجهر ٍ فصرتُ بقربك َ ………..
يأويك المسكين والفقير ويطلب ُ معونتك َ ……..
فأنت القدير والمعين لأبنائك َ ……….
 امــــيــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)

ربي وإلهي يسوع المسيح
 لتكن هذة  صلاة مرفوعة من أجل 
+ كل مريض
+ كل ضعيف
+ كل متضايق...
 + كل حزين
+ كل مظلوم
+ كل مضطهد
+ كل ماهو محتاج لمعونة إلهية
 فلتسنده وترفعه بيمينك
 ولتملأه بالعزاء بروحك
 ولتشعره بحضورك .آمــيـ++ــن
​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)

يارب بارك مسائنا  واملأه بالنور 
 بالمحبة وباï»¹يمان ،، بالرجاء وبالتواضع 
 باï»·طمئنان وبالثقة ،، بالفرح وبالسلآم ...
واجعلنا نسير في نورك  وحقيقتك 
 ï»·نك أنت، أيها الرب يسوع، الطريق والحق والحياة .
لك المجد الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين ..
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)

ربي، 
كلما اظلمت الدنيا في وجهي أشرق نورك على دربي. 
كلما قرع اليأس بابي زد الأمل في قلبي. 
كلما حطمتني مصاعب الحياة بلسم جراحي. 
كلما ابعدتني الخطيئة عنك ارجعني إليك وأبقى قربي 
 ولتحرسني يدك في كل أوقات حياتي. 
آمين ...​

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/ha...dTIZOjtvvZRoLz3F44PZWxDmvI9U7qsk&__tn__=*NK-R


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)

يارب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اقبل شمعتي الضعيفة من أجل نيات كثيرة
  ومن أجل كل الذين يمرون من هنا وبقلبهم نية 
 أو موضوع يؤرقهم يارب اضرمها من روحك القدوس
  فتبقى جذوتها مشتعلة رغم العواصف والأعاصير 





..امين


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)

صلاة المساء .. 
يا رب .. أنت هو المعين 
 أنت هو ألمخلص 
 أنت هو المساعد في كل الظروف 
 أنت هو الغافر لكل خطايانا ...
قد نبتعد عنك ولكنك تعيدنا إليك لأنك تحبنا 
 فلمن سنلجأ وأنت أبانا السماوي وليس لنا سواك ..





 امين


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)

حين نعيش بحسب وصايا الله العشرة ، نكون في الميلاد.
عندما نعيش القيم المسيحية كفعل يومي على مدار السنة، نكون في الميلاد.
عندما نكون عادلين، لا نميز الناس بين ضعيف وقوي، نكون في خضم الميلاد.
عندما نصنع السلام من حولنا ونقتل الحروب في النفوس، هو الميلاد بعينه. 
عندما نُحكّم العقل على الغريزة ونبتعد عن الانانية والطمع والنوايا السيئة، نعيش حرارة الميلاد....
عندما نناصر المظلوم ونؤازر الفقير والمحتاج خارج مواسم الأعياد، نكون فعلاً في الميلاد.
عندما نطلب الرحمة والمغفرة مع كل هفوة وخطيئة، فالعودة عن الخطأ هو &#55356;&#57220;الميلاد الحقيقي&#55356;&#57220;​


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2018)

يا يسوع الجايِّ تبارك الأرض 
 و حامل معك كل النور 
 خلّي قلوبنا تكون المذود 
 و يشِّع منها النور 
 هبنا يا رب سلامك ...
ورسّخ فينا الرجاء فيك. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)

صلاة المساء 
 يا رب في ختام هذا اليوم اشكرك علي محبتك المتجددة كل يوم .... اشكرك علي كل شئ من كل القلب و بشفاعة القديسة الطاهرة مريم العذراء امنحني في هذا المساء
- أن أترك الخطية, وأَدَع حياة الله تسري في داخلي.
...
 أن أترك جهلي, وَأَدَع حكمه الله تسري في داخلي.
أن أترك كراهيتي, وَأَدَع حُب الله يسري في داخلي.
أن أترك قلقي, وَأَدَع سلام الله يسري في داخلي.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)

ناطرينك يا يسوع تولد بكل القلوب .. 
تشفي كل قلب موجوع .. تمسح من عيوننا الدموع ..
 ترحم الفقراء والمساكين .. تبلسم قلوب المحزونين .. 
ناطرينك ربي ناطرين.​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)

يا ملك الملوك
 ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻗﻠﺐ ﻣﻜﺴﻮﺭ
 ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﺔ 
 ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﺣﺰﻳﻨﺔ
 ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻣﻘﻬﻮﺭﺓ...
ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﺔ ﻋﻤﻞ
 ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﺔ ﻃﻔﻞ
 ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﺔ ﺳﻜﻦ
 ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻥ
 ﻓﺮﺡ ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟﺔ ﺃﻣﺎل
 ﻳﺎ ﺭﺏ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺟة ﺷﻔﺎﺀ
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)

أعطني يا رب أن أستقبل هذا اليوم بسلام. 
ساعدني أن أتكل على إرادتك في كل شيء. 
اكشف لي ما هي إرادتك في كل ساعة من ساعات النهار. 
بارك سلوكي مع من حولي. 
علمني أن أتقبل كل ما يحصل في هذا النهار بروح هادئة، 
امنحني أن أكون متيقنا من أن لا شيء يحدث دون أن تسمح أنت به.​


----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2018)

يارب, في وسط التحضيرات للعيد والاحتفال,
ساعدني ان لا انسى- انه عيد ميلادك.
اريد ان تفيض محبتك,
فرحك وسلامك في قلبي في هذه الايام المليئه بالمشاغل, والحماس والنشاط.
دعني لا اعطي مكاناً للعالم لكي لا يسرق مني المعنى الحقيقي لعيد الميلاد.
ساعدني ان اخذ وقت لاعبدك وامجدك, ملك السلام, باسم يسوع, امين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)

سامعة صوت اجراس من بعيد.... 
تقرع فرح وتبشر بقدوم العيد.... 
يا رب تحنن علينا واجعله سعيد.... 
واملأ بالفرح والسلام العام الجديد.......
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)

الهي وخالقي؛ 
 ما نريده هذه السنه،
 ان تنعم علينا بهدية واحدة،
 ثمرة حياة "الشجرة"، 
 شفاء جميع المرضى في العالم،...
الذين يتصارعون مع مرض السرطان.
 .. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)

ونحن اذ نقترب من أعياد الميلاد، 
 وذكرى العائلة المقدسة، 
 لنصلي معاً من اجل عوائلنا:
ليملك عليها ملك السلام:
...
 يا عائلة الناصرة المقدسة
 مدرسة الإنجيل المقدس الجذابة:
- علمينا أن نقتدي بفضائلك
 من خلال انضباط روحي حكيم،
- أعطينا نقاوة النظرة
 لكي نتعرف على عمل العناية الإلهية
 في واقع الحياة اليومية.
يا عائلة الناصرة المقدسة،
 حارسة سر الخلاص الأمينة:
- أنمي فينا تقدير الصمت،
- واجعلي عائلاتنا عليات صلاة
 وحوليها إلى كنائس بيتية صغيرة،
- جددي توق القداسة،
 ادعمي جهد العمل والتربية النبيل،
 وجهد الصلاة والفهم المتبادل والغفران.
ليحل السلام فينا وبيننا .
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2018)

كل رموز العيد جميلة من زينة والوان وبابا نويل وغزلان .... 
ولكن يبقى العيد لصاحب العيد الاله وانسان.... 
فيا ربي يا طفل المغارة زدنا تقوى وايمان ... 
لنفهم انك بميلادك وتجسدك
 وموتك وقيامتك احييتنا واعطيتنا الامان.......
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)

يارب, في وسط التحضيرات للعيد والاحتفال,
ساعدني ان لا انسى- انه عيد ميلادك.
اريد ان تفيض محبتك,
فرحك وسلامك في قلبي في هذه الايام المليئه بالمشاغل, والحماس وال...نشاط.
دعني لا اعطي مكاناً للعالم لكي لا يسرق مني المعنى الحقيقي لعيد الميلاد.
ساعدني ان اخذ وقت لاعبدك وامجدك, ملك السلام, باسم يسوع, امين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2018)

ونحن نستعد لقدومك يا يسوع ،، ساعدنا ان ننشر السلام، 
 سلام بين بعضنا البعض،،
 وسلام بيننا وبين والله،،
 وسلام في أعماق النفس من الداخل،،
 سلام من الله يفوق كل عقل... امين​


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2018)

الميلاد هو أنت عندما تقرر أن تولد من جديد 
كل يوم وأن تدع الله  يدخل قلبك ويملئه . 
-شجرة الميلاد هي أنت عندما تقاوم بعزم 
رياح ومعاكسات الحياة . 
-زينة الميلاد هي أنت عندما تصبح فضائلكَ ألواناً 






تزيّن حياتك . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-الجرس الذي يقرع معلناً الميلاد هو أنت 
عندما تدعو الناس للألتقاء وتحاول لّم شملهم . ...
-أنت أيضاً نور الميلاد عندما يضيء حضورك
 طريق الاخرين بطيبتكَ وصبرك وفرحكَ وسخائكَ. 
-ملائكة الميلاد هم ايضاً أنت عندما تعلن
 مرنّماً للعالم رسالة سلام وعدل ومحبة 







​


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)

الاحد الأخير قبل الميلاد نصلي اليك يا يسوع ونطلب..
على نية من لايشعرون بفرح العيد والحزن خيم على قلوبهم ولتكن انت فرحهم 
 على نية كل من فقدوا أشخاصاً عزيزين ولتكن انت تعزيتهم 
 على نية المرضى المتألمين لتولد فيهم الامل من جديد 
 على نية المتشردين والجائعين وكل الفقراء ولتشبعهم من حنان رائفتك...
على نية الخاطئين لترجعهم الى دربك وتشعل في قلوبهم نار حبك
 على نية المسيئين الينا والذين يضطهدوننا، لكي تحررهم من الكراهية والظلم والشر 
 ونصلى اليك يا الله من أجل بلادنا وعالمنا لتنعم علينا بالسلام 
 ربي جسدك مأكل حقا، ربي دمك مشرب حقا، طوبى لمن يرتوي منهما
 احد مبارك على الجميع . امين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2018)

‏بميلادك يارب، نسجد أمامك كما سجد الرعاة والمجوس، 
ملتمسين رحمتك ونعمتك، سائلين أن تنزع من قلوبنا كل كراهية 
وغضب وحسد وحقد وكبرياء، وان تغفر لنا خطايانا..
 نفوّض أمرنا الى رحمتك، ويديك المباركتين نضع أنفسنا
 امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)

صلينا وأوقدنا الشموع 
 للأهل والأحباب 
 للوطن الأول 
 للوطن الثاني 
 لكل الأوطان ...
للناس ولكل الأنسان 
 طلبنا مع الطالبين ورتلنا مع المرتلين 
 على ارضنا السلام 
 على ارضنا السلام 
 والرجاء مهما كان ومهما سيكون 
 طلبنا السلام من ملك السلام 
 طلبنا النور لكل المعمور 
 اطلقنا تهانينا كحمامات سلام لتطوف على كل البلدان 
 فلنا في كل البلدان اهل واحباء...​


----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)

​​​نبت الحب في الارض  بميلادك؛ أيتها الكلمة المتجسدة
 تصالحت السماء والأرض، بتخليك عن عرش السماء.
لتعيش وسط وبين بشر كل ما يشغلهم "ألانا" والكبرياء وعدم تقبل الآخر..

غنت الملائكة مسبحة؛...
 "المجد لله في العلى وعلى الأرض السلام"..
ونحن نقابلهم بترنيمة؛ 
  ليلة الميلاد يُمحىَ البُغضُ ليلة الميلاد تزهرُ الأرضُ
 ليلة الميلاد تُبطلُ الحربُ ليلة الميلاد يَنبِتُ الحُبُ​


----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)

ايها الطفل الوديع …
أنت في أقصى الفقر … وأنا أطلب الغنى
 أنت في قمة التواضع … وأنا في قمة الكبرياء
 أنت تعيش السلام …. وأنا مشغول في مغريات الدنيا...
يا طفل المغارة إرحمنا. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)

يا يسوع ساعدني : + 
دعني اتي اليك بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل حاجاتي قائلا
 يا يسوع ساعدني
+ في كل شكوكي. في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني...
 + في ضجري في تجاربي، في وحدة ساعاتي
 يا ايسوع ساعدني
+ في فشل خططي وامالي. في مشاكلي وحزني. في خيباتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني
+ عندما يخذلني الاخرون. عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني
+ عندما ارمي نفسي في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني
+ عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل. عندما لا ارى نفعا من محاولاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني
+ عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري. عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي
 يا يسوع ساعدني
+ دائما دائما بالرغم من عيبي وضعفي وكل سقطاتي لاتتركني ابدا
 يا يسوع ساعدني
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)

‎يا ربّ يسوع المسيح، 
‎لك كل التسبيح، والمجد
‎والحمد والشكران. 
‎لك كل العبادة والسجود.
‎لك كل حياتي لأنني من دونك هباء بهباء...
‎لك كل أيامي، لأنها من دونك عزاء بعزاء، 
 وضياع بضياع، وظلام ‎بظلام.
‎لك كل علاقاتي وصدقاتي ومعارفي، 
 لأنها من دونك، تنخرها ‎الأنانية والمصالح، 
 وبك ومعك تصبح علاقة اخوّة،
 ومودة وتعاون وتضامن ومشاركة.
‎أقدم لك كل لحظة في 
‎العام الجديد لتجعل منها
‎زمن نعمة للمومنين، 
 وزمن توبة للخاطئين،
‎وزمن رحمة للتائبين،
‎وزمن شفاء للمرضى،
‎وزمن عزاء لكل حزين،
‎وزمن لقاء لكل بعيد،
‎وزمن سلام بين كل البشر. آمين.
‎لنتبنى تقديم اسم يسوع
‎لاولادنا ومعارفنا ووو
‎فيسود بيسوع السلام.
‎سنة ميلادية مباركة​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)

نودع عام ...
ونستقبل عام .... 
والعالم لا يزال يفتقد السلام ..... 
فيا رب ليكن السلام اثمن هدية،...
تقدمها لنا بمناسبة العام الجديد.... 
وحدك ربي القادر ان تجعله عاماً سعيداً ....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)

سنة ملئها السلام،
 ودفئ قلب رب الأنام يحيطكم،
 وروح ابنه القدوس،
 يحميكم من كل مكروه ويكون خوذة لخلاصكم،
 من الشرير،...

وشمس الحب والحقيقة،
 لتنير سبيلكم،
 ليست هذه السنة،
 بل كلَّ سنو حياتكم أصدقاء صفحتنا الغاليين..

كل عام وأنتم بالف خير 
 متواصلين في الصلاة من اجل بعضنا البعض!​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)

فلنودع اذا السنة التي مضت 
 كانت سنة للرب ،سنة نعمته ،
 سنة نمو في الحياة من الداخل 
 حتى وان كنّا لم نميز ذلك 
 لانه في ضعفنا ...
تنتصر قوة الله 
 وهكذا ففي اخر السنة 
 نستطيع كلنا ان نمجد الله حقا
 وان نشكره ونسبحه
 لانه صالح ولانه للأبد رحمته 
 نتمنى لكم جميعا سنة مباركة​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)

يا ربّ يسوع المسيح،
 الشاهد الأمين لمحبة
 الآب ورحمته وغفرانه....
هب لي أن أهتف لك: 
يا يسوع  نور الحياة.
يا يسوع معنى الحياة.
يا يسوع فخر الحياة.
يا يسوع صخرة الحياة.
يا يسوع فادي الحياة.
يا يسوع شعاع المحبة.
يا يسوع العامل بمحبة.
يا يسوع مجد المحبة.
يا يسوع الكلي المحبة.
يا يسوع الشاهد للمحبة.
يا يسوع شهيد المحبة.
يا يسوع جدّدني بروحك
 واجعلني شاهدًا لك بالمحبة. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2019)

صلاة المساء
‎بالصلاة ننهي يومنا 
‎يا رب ارحمنا و اغفر ذنوبنا و خطايانا
‎أعطنا يا رب نوماً هنيئاً مثل نوم الأطفال 
‎اجعلنا يا رب ننسى الهموم و نلقي أمامك الأثقال...
‎و نصلي و نهتف
‎يا رب عليك الاتكال
‎آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يناير 2019)

يا رب ..
لا تتركني مهما أشتد الصليب فوق أكتافي ، 
أؤمن إنكَ  ستبدّد  مخاوفي مهما ثقلت أحمالي وآلامي ، 
أؤمن إنكَ ستحقق أحلامي مهما زادت مصاعب حياتي ، 
أؤمن إنك معي عارف بكل عذاباتي وتُحصي كل دمعة من دمعاتي ، 
 بكَ يا رب نجاتي فكُن  رفيقي دائماً 
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2019)




----------



## Maran+atha (23 يناير 2019)

قم أيها الرب الإله. وليتفرق جميع أعدائك. 
وليهرب من قدام وجهك كل مبغضي إسمك القدوس .
وأما شعبك فليكن بالبركة، ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات، يصنعون إرادَتك.


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2019)

يارب كن لنا في الطريق رفيق .. 
ومعينا" في الشدة والضيق .. وفي اï»»حزان معزيا" وصديق ..
سهل حياتنا .. ودبر امورنا .. وانعم علينا من خيراتك .. 
واملأنا من بركاتك .. ولك الشكر والمجد الى اï»·بد .. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2019)

يا رب، لا أريد بحياتي إلا أمر واحد وكلمة واحدة
 وصوت واحد وطريق واحدة “مشيئتك”. 
فأنا أسلم حياتي بين يديك، تفعل بها كما تشاء، 
وأكون سعيدًا بذلك. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2019)

أشكرك يارب على هذا اليوم الجديد. 
من فضلك، يارب، باركه. ارشدني، وقدني، 
واعطني المقدرة أن استثمره وفقا لارادتك لي. 
إملأه بالمحبة والتسامح والفرح  والحكمة. 
يا رب نحن لا ندري أي قرار هو الخير لنا،
 لكننا نؤمن أن الخير فيما تختاره لنا.
آمنوا بالله. ثقوا به. ولن تفشلوا أبداً. 
وتذكروا دائماً بأن الرب معنا الأبد. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)

يا يسوع
 نصلي اليك في هذا المساء ، 
 ونطلب منك ان تسهل أمـور جميع الناس
بـارك بيوتهم .. ربي أطفالهم .. أشفي مرضاهم
 أحفـظ الحاضرين وأرجع بالسلامة الغائبين...
وأرح بال وقلـوب جميع المؤمنين بـك 
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2019)




----------



## mera22 (31 يناير 2019)

*ياربي حبيبي يسوع المسيح 
نشكرك من اجل عطاياك الكتيرة يارب نشكرك من اجل رحمتك من اجل لطفك وذوقك ووقوفك جمب كل واحد فينا .. نشكرك من اجل غفرانك لكل خطايانا وسترك لكل ذنوبنا وعيوبنا ..ابعد الشر والارهاب عن ولادك وعن كنيستك وعن بلادنا يارب .. ارحمنا يارب من الغلاء والوباء وضيق الحال .. ادي عزاء وقوة ونصرة يارب .. اقف مع الارملة واليتيم انت قاضي الارامل يارب انت ابو الايتام متبعدش عينك عننا خليك دايما ف ضهرنا يارب .. انت السند الحقيقي اللي مبيتهزش ولا بيموت ولا بيختفي ف وقت الشدة .. انت معانا ف كل وقت .. ادينا اننا نحس بوجودك وبمحبتك وبعملك يارب .. دفي الغلابه ف البرد ده يارب انت اكتر واحد داري ببهم .. دفي قلب الناس اللي محتاجة حب عرفهم انك انت الحب الحقيقي يارب و الباقي بيكون من خلالك .. دفي يارب قلب اليتيم اللي ملوش ولا اب ولا ام .. كون معانا يارب واسندنا ف ضيقات العالم ده يارب انت قلب ف العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم .. خلي الناس تبعد عن اي شئ بيبعدهم عنك مغريات العالم ده كتير اوي يارب امنحنا القوة اننا نعبر كل ده ونجيلك انت يارب .. انت مصدر الامان كله يارب بشفاعه السيدة العذراء مريم و الملاك ميخائيل والقديس امير الشهدا مارجرجس امين*


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2019)

- من أجل مرضانا؛
  اليك يا رب، رفعنا دعواتنا
- من اجل مرضانا،
 إليك يا رب، نرفع صلواتنا،
...
 يا رب ان الذين تحبهم؛
 على فراش الألم، مرضى راقدين، 
 اشفهم يا رب وتنحن علينا..
امييين
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2019)

نصلي يا رب،
 من اجل جميع الشعوب ليشرق عليها نورك،
 فيثبت فيها روح العدل والتسامح والمحبة،...
ويعم الأمن والاستقرار والسلام في كل العالم،
 ويعيش الجميع حياة خير وتوبة وامان، 
 إليك نطلب استجب يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (13 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2019)

خيرات المحبّة:
المحبّة تصبر وترفُق.
المحبّة تفرح بالحقّ.
المحبّة تصفح عن كلّ
         شيء....
المحبّة تصدّق كلّ شيء.
المحبّة ترجو كلّ شيء.
المحبّة تصبر على كلّ
           شيء.
المحبّة تتحنّن، وترحم.
المحبّة تخدم وتبذل.
المحبّة تعطي بسخاء.
المحبّة نعمة مجانيّة.
المحبّة تصفح وتغفر.
المحبّة تصغي وتتفهّم.
المحبّة تفهم وتتفاهم.
المحبّة صادقة وأمينة.
المحبّة عزّتي وكرامتي.
المحبّة منعشة ومحيية.
المحبّة تحترم وتقدّر.
المحبّة تدعم وتشجع.
المحبّة تقرّر وتبادر.
المحبّة تقول وتعمل.
المحبّة حياة لا تنتهي.
المحبّة لا متناهية...
المحبّة أزلية...
المحبّة خميرة القداسة. 
لا معنى لأي حياة خارج المحبّة.​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2019)

ارفق بقلبي يارب في أوقات ضعفي،
 وأنر عيناي لكي أرى نعمتك
 وأتذكر إنقاذك لي وكم من معجزات صنعتها في حياتي ..
حتى الآن لا زالت يمينك تحملني وتنقذني وترفعني من المعاناة
 إجعلني أميناً على الوزنات الكثيرة التي أعطيتها لي
 وعلمني كيف أخدم هذة الوزنات،
 وأحتمل صعوباتها وأتحمل صليبها​


----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)

يارب اقبل منا فى هذه الساعة وكل ساعة طلباتنا . 
سهل حياتنا . وارشدنا الى العمل بوصاياك . قدس ارواحنا . 
طهر اجسامنا . قوم افكارنا . نق نياتنا . 
اشف امراضنا واغفر خطايانا . 
ونجنا من كل حزن رديء ووجع قلب ..
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2019)

ربي لا تجعل للحزن مكان في قلوبنا
وان ضاقت بنا الاحوال يوما 
فاوسعها برحمتك يا سيدي يسوع المسيح
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2019)

أشكرك يا يسوع لأنك كنت معي 


خلال الأوقات الصعبة التي مررت بها خلال النهار
 وأشـكـرك لأنك خففت حـمـلـي وابعدت أحزاني ومآســيَّ
 أشـكـرك لأنك اعـطيـنـي فـرحـك وســلامـك
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2019)

ربي يسوعي ....
يعجز اللسان عن الشكر كل يوم لرحمتك لنا .... 
لرعايتك لنا طوال النهار و حراستك لنا طوال الليل ....
أضىء بنور وجهك علينا .... 
إمنحنا سلامك في قلوبنا ........
أعطنا خير هذا النهار​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مارس 2019)

احتظني يا رب فأنا بأمس الحاجه لكَ
 اشف نفسي وقلبي من كل شرور هذه الحياة ... 
امنح نفسي السكينه والراحة
 امسك بيدي ولا تتخلى عني ... 
وها انا اضع كل ما فيَّ بين يديك يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2019)

كل مساء في هذه اللحظات والثواني ....
هنا، وهناك، وفي كل مكان .... 
انت حاضر ربي تدير الاكوان... 
لا تترك احدا" يعاني من الظلام... ...
تدور الكواكب كلها بانتظام.... 
ولم تتغير على مدى الايام.... 
سبحانك ربي، يا خالق النجوم في السماء.... 
سبحانك ربي، يا مالىء الارض عطاء....
 لا شيء يوازي حكمتك ربي.... 
لا شيء سوى تدبيرك الالهي.... 
فيا رب، شكراً لك لأنك على صورتك ومثالك خلقتنا .... 
وشكرا" لك على كل ما خلقته من اجلنا...
شكرا" لك....أمين 
​​


----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

اشكرك يا من احببتني حتى الفداء...
اشكرك لأنك نبع المحبة والعطاء...
اشكرك لأنك اساس الحب والمحبة...
منك إلهي أستقي الحنان..
وفيك ضمان لعمري الآتي.
احبك يا كل الحب.​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

يا رب ها اني اسلم لك حياتي وافكاري وافعالي
 ساعدني .. كن معي .. لا تتخلى عني
 ارحمني في هذه الساعة التي انا محتاج بها اليك 
 يا رب لا تتخلى عني​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2019)

يا من في كل وقت وفي كل ساعة في السماء وعلى الارض مسجود له وممجد ،، 
 المسيح الاله الطويل الاناة الكثير الرحمة الجزيل التحنن الذي يحب الصديقين
 ويرحم الخطاة ،،  يا رب تقبل منا في هذه الساعة طلبتنا وسهل حياتنا قدس أرواحنا...
طهر أجسادنا نجنا من كل حزن وشر ووجع واحطنا بملائكتك القديسين ...
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2019)

علمنا يا رب
 أن نكون أسخياء
 ونخدمك كما تستحق...
ونعطي بلا حساب
 ونحارب فلا نبالي بالجراح
 ونعمل فلا نبحث عن الراحة ونبذل أنفسنا
  فلا ننتظر أية مكافأة
 سوى معرفتنا أننا نعمل مشيئتك المقدسة​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2019)

يا رب اسندني .. قوني بك 
 لا تجعلني اضعف .. فأني مؤمن انك معي في كل خطوه في حياتي
 وان دخلت في تجربة فأني واثق اني سأخرج منها لأنك تحبني 
 يا رب اخرجنا من التجارب​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2019)

ربي يسوع إمتلكني أنت وحدك.
إمتلك قلبي الذي منة مخارج الحياة.
إمتلك عقلي و لتكن أنت حكمتة..
إمتلك حواسي كي تكون أواني مقدسه طاهره خاضعة لإرادتك....
إمتلك جسدي ولتكن أداة في يدك.
استخدمني لمجد اسمك وليكن اسمك مبارك، 
تعال يا سيد الرب واسكن في قلبي.
يا رب ملك المجد عظيمة هي اعمالك وعميقة جداً
 افكارك انا اثق يا رب انك تكون معي 
في كل لحظه ولم تتركني لانك اله صالح والى الابد رحمتك.
اشكرك يا سيدي لانك سمعت صلاتي.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2019)

أيها الراعى العظيم احملنى كالحمل برفق بين ذراعيك 
و بقرب قلبك. اعتمد عليك فى حياتى و مستقبلي. 
من فضلك ساعدنى أن اسمع صوتك وسط الضوضاء 
من حولى. ليس لدى مخاوف و أنا تحت رعايتك. 
شكرا لأنك راعى. باسم يسوع أصلي. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)

اشكرك يا ربي يسوع المسيح، يا من تألمت لأجلي ، 
يا من احببتني وعلمتني الحب ومحبة الجميع 
والأهم علمتني المسامحة والغفران.​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)

شكراً لك يا رب على كل شيء... 
على كل ما اعطيتني وكل ما منعته عني ولم تعطني.... 
شكراً لك لأنك تعرف ما ينفعني وما يؤذيني....
وتعرف متى تعطيني  لأنك وحدك ربي القادر
 على كل شيء والعارف بكل شيء ... 
لتكن مشيئتك ربي في كل حياتي.......
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)

ربي ... 
اطلق طيور السلام لتنطلق في كل العالم، 
 وتبشر  باسمك  وبقيامتك في كل الارض  .... 
وتدعو الى المحبة ..... 
فمتى حلّت المحبة في القلوب، ...
حلّ السلام بين الشعوب....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2019)

على وجهي رسمت اشارة الصليب... 
ومن بيتي خرجت اواجه العالم الغريب.... 
اسير واشعر انك مني قريب.... 
ترافقني وتبعد عني كل خطر رهيب.... 
اؤمن انك معي تحميني وترعاني.... ...
ولن اخاف شيئاً مهما اصابني... 
يدك المقدسة تدافع عني .... 
وروحك القدّوس يظللّني... 
احبك ربي .... 
لأنني ابنك وانت ابي ....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)

مع المسيح لا معني للمستحيل في حياتي 
 مع المسيح تنمحي كل صعوباتي 
 مع المسيح تتبدد كل همومي واثقالي 
 مع المسيح يزداد جمال حياتي 
 لان المسيح هو حياتي...​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)

وكل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه."
فمن يطلب وهو متشكك لا يستجاب له. 
ولكن إن كان لنا إيمان قدر حبة الخردل 
ووقفنا نصلي يستجيب الله.  يا يسوع ارحمنا، 
وثبت قلوبنا فيك، وقوي أيامنا بك. 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)

تعلم أن تتحدث مع الرب يومياً عن مخاوفك وهمومك وعن كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياتك. فأمورك الصغيرة كبيرة أمام محبته، وأمورك الكبيرة صغيرة أمام قدرته. فعندما تضع أمراً  بين يدي الله، ثق أنه يهتم به وبك، وسيغمر قلبك بسلامه العجيب. ثق أن الله موجود وقريب منك، وأنه سامع الصلاة لذلك يأتي إليه كل بشر. وإن كنت لا تراه، فهو يراك ويسمعك ويشعر بك .
فيا رب علمني كيف اطلبك وأنا مهموم​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2019)

نحوك نرفع أعيننا يا فادينا أقبل تقدمتنا و طلبتنا و خشوعنا 
 نحوك ننظر واثقين و كلنا ثقة في مجدك و رأفتك يا جزيل الرحمة
 نطلب رضاك لأعمالنا و بركتك أن ترافقنا الى الدوام
 بارك عوائلنا و أطفالنا و شبابنا و كنائسنا يا قدوس​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (16 أبريل 2019)

اليك تسبيحاتنا وشكرنا يا ربنا يسوعنا الحبيب نباركك نعظمك نسجد لك حتى ولو بقلوبنا ونسكب طيبنا عند قدميك ونطرح تيجاننا عند رجليك اجعلنا لا نريد ونشتهي الا سواك وان لا يسود حياتنا الا الاك وان تكون انت شهوة ومنية وهدف حياتنا الاول والاسمى والاغلى واجعلنا لا نتمسك بشئ من هذا العالم الباطل الفاني بل نتمسك بحبك وعبادتك وخدمتك واجعلنا نحظى بلدة رضاك امين


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2019)

نسجد لك ايها المسيح ونبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك.
لانك بصليبك المقدس خلّصت العــــــــــــــــــــــالم.
ياللعجب! من ان الخليقة اجتمعت اليوم ان تحاكم خالقها البار ثم تقضي بالموت على من وهبها الحياة! فالشكر لك يا يسوع لانك رضيت بان تسلّم ذاتك الى اعدائك لكي تخلصنا من الهلاك الابدي. نحن نادمون من صميم قلبنا على جميع خطايانا. فبجاه آلامك تحنّن علينا وخلّصنا من حكم الموت.... امين.
نفسها تلك الحزينه في توجعها كمينه
 صابها سيف مريب
 ايتها الام القديــسة اجعلي جروح وحيدك
 في قلبي منطبـــــعة​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2019)

ربّي  ها أنا أمامك ..
زدني حكمة وزدني يا رب معرفة وعلّمني يا يسوع طرقك واملأني يا رب من روحك القدوس* علّمني يا رب ان أكره الخطيئة !علمني يارب ان أحب أعدائي! علمني يارب ان أبارك لاعِنيَّ!  علّمني يارب ان أسير بطرقك واسكن يا رب في قلبي الى الابد *وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني *​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أبريل 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)

ربّي  ها أنا أمامك ..
زدني حكمة وزدني يا رب معرفة وعلّمني يا يسوع طرقك واملأني يا رب من روحك القدوس* علّمني يا رب ان أكره الخطيئة !علمني يارب ان أحب أعدائي! علمني يارب ان أبارك لاعِنيَّ!  علّمني يارب ان أسير بطرقك واسكن يا رب في قلبي الى الابد *وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني *​


----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2019)

صلاة المساء ..
نضَعُ أمامكَ يا ربّ مَرضانا جميعًا...
أعطِهِم أن يَلمِسوا عُمقَ مَحَبَّتِكَ رُغمَ ألَامِهِم، 
فَيَعيشوا الثِقَةَ والإيمان بِغَدٍ أفضَل يَحمِلُ إلَيهِم الشِفاء. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2019)

يا ربّ، أنتَ عالمٌ ما في القلوب،
 نسألك أن تقوّي إيماننا وتشدّدنا 
فنثِق بقدرتك في كلّ ظروف حياتنا. 
علّمنا أن نتقدّم منك بوداعة وإنسحاق قلب
 واثقين بأنّنا لن نعود بدون نعمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2019)

اجعل يا رب بيوتنا كنائس صغيرة
 و قلوبنا مستحقة أن تكون المذبح 
 و نهتف إليك متضرعين صارخين في كل حين 
 يا رب يا واهب الخيرات ياصانع اï»»رض و السماء
 يا راعي السلام يا منارة الظلمات ....
نسألك الخلاص لنفوسنا و السلام لبلادنا ....
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2019)

يا رب.... 
في نهاية كل يوم  نشكرك على مرافقتك لنا .... 
نشكرك على كل خطر نجيّتنا منه .... 
نشكرك على كل نجاح منحتنا اياه ... 
نشكرك على كل صعوبة وضيق وتجربة ابعدتها عنا .....
 نشكرك على كل  بسمة ارتسمت على وجوهنا،...
وكل بسمة رسمناها على وجوه الاخرين... 
نشكرك على كل شخص ساعدنا  وافرح قلبنا،
 وعلى كل شخص استطعنا بمساعدتك،
 ان نفرّح قلبه....
نشكرك يا رب على وجودك في حياتنا  ... 
فانت فرحنا ... 
ومعك تطيب حياتنا .... 
فلا تهملنا ربي ولا تتركنا .... 
اقبل منا اعمالنا وصلواتنا،
 واستجب لنا .....امين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2019)

مهمـــــا فــقــدت ســـلامـــي وزادت هــمــومـــي واشـــجـــانـــي،
 فــأعــطــني يـــارب ســلامــاً وانـــزع عـــنـــي الاحـــزان والــضـيــقــات
 واعطنــــــــــا ثقـــــــــة فــــي كــــل وعـــــودك وتدبيــــــــــرك
 أمـــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2019)

رحمة بالطفولة يا رب اوقف الحروب... 
رحمة بطلاب (المرحلة النهائية)،
 المتوجهين في هذه اللحظات الى امتحاناتهم،
 رغم القلق والخوف وسماع اضطرابات الساسة.... 
رحمة بالاهل الكادحين الى اعمالهم،...
ليؤمنوا لقمة عيش عوائلهم .... 
رحمة بالمرضى والفقراء والمحزونين، 
 وكل المتضايقين على هذه الارض،
  لا تزيدوا عذابهم .... 
رحمة بالوطن وبما تبقى منه،
 والشعب والبقية الباقية.... 
اوقفوا الحروب.... اوقفوا الحروب ...
فهي دماراً للشعوب​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)

كل شيء يزول ما عدا رحمته، فلا حدود لها ولا نهاية. رحمة الرب لا تنتهي، فهو مانح المحبة والرحمة والعطف والنعمة. هو الإله القادر على كل شيء السيد المسيطر ملك الملوك ورب الأباب. هو صانع المعجزات وهو العظيم خالق السموات والأرض وكل ما عليها، هو الذي وضع لكل شيء حد ولكل شيء زمانه ومكانه في هذا الكون .​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)

باركني  يا يسوع 
 إني واثق كل الثقة بانك لن تبخل علي ببركاتك السماوية 
 باركني بحالتي التي انا فيها  كما تراني انت 
 بارك ارادتي ورغباتي الصالحة 
 بارك قلبي واجعل منه مسكنا لائقا بك ...
بارك قراري ان اصلي 
  وان اجعل من حياتي صلاة ومن صلاتي حياة 
 بارك قراري ان أقاوم قوى الشيطان 
 من حولي وفي داخلي​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)

يا عبيد الرب سبحوا   لاسم الرب سبحوا   
   ليكن ظ±سم الرب مباركاً  من ظ±لآن وللأبد  
  من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها  اسم  الرب مسبح
 تعالى الرب على جميع ظ±لأمم  وفوق السموات مجده 
  من مثل الرب إلهنا  الجالس في الأعالي ...
الذي تنازل ونظر  إلى السموات والأرض ؟  
 ينهض ظ±لمسكين من التراب  ويقيم الفقير من الاقذار 
  ليجلسه مع العظماء  عظماء شعبه​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2019)

يا ربي يسوع المسيح 
 انرني بروحك  ليتمجد فيّ اسمك  اغمرني بحبك 
  لكي بحبك أظهر  للعالم مجدك ...... آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)

نشكرك يا رب .. أنت في أحزاننا المعزي .. 
و في ضيقاتنا الفرج 
 و في أمنياتنا و سعادتنا شريك لنا .. 
تباركها بمجدك فتكتمل ... 
...
آمين يا رب
​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)

اجعلني يارب أن أنام بسلام
أشكرك يا رب من أجل عطاياك الكثيرة
 اعطني يا الهي حياة الشكر وحياة التسليم
علمني ان امجدك كل نهار 
في كل تصرفاتي وافكاري ونومي وقيامي
 اغفر لي ضعفي يا الهي اعني وزيد فهمي لحكمتك .
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)

صلاة
 اعدني إليك يا رب،
 واعد السلام الى قلبي.
هبه ذكاء الروح ليعرف
 كيف يبقى بانسجام معك....
واجعلني يا رب كورقة شجر،
 تلون كل ما حولها بفرح، 
 وتزرع الخير بنعمتك .. 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2019)

يا رب -- اتحكم فى افكارى يا إلاهى--خلى كل فكر نابع منك و عنك و ليك--


----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2019)

اسلم لك يا رب، كل من يعاني الأرق، 
 كل من يقضي الليلة باكياً، 
 ارسل ملائكتك يا رب،
 واوصي القديسين ان يحرسوا النائمين. 
...
 يا أيها الراعي الصالح، الرب يسوع، 
 ارعى مرضاك واشفهم. 
ارحِ محبيك المرهقين، 
 ترحم على من على سرير الألم يحتضر ، 
 بلسم جراحات المجروحين، 
 اشفق على المنكوبين، 
 أيها الروح القدس، 
 كن حصناً منيعاً للمبتهجين، 
 من أجل حبك اللامتناهي.
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2019)

يا رب افتح اذني قلبي و عيني  لكي اسمع كلامك 
و أفهمه  وأعمل بوصاياك ، فأني عليك توكلت لتنيـر قلبي. 
يا رب عرفني الطريق التي أسلك فيها، اهدني في سبيل مستقيم ، 
لأني إليك رفعت نفسي.يا رب علمني أن أعمل رضاك 
ان اصنع مشيئتك ، لأنك أنت إلهي. آميــن​


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2019)

ارحمني يا الله، كعظيم رحمتك، وكمثل رأفتك،
 أمح مآثمي يا الله ارحمني يا الله
 اغسلني كثيرا من اثمي، ومن خطيئتي طهرني،
 لأني أنا عارف بآثامي، 
 لك وحدك خطئت والشر قدامك صنعت يا الله...
ارحمني يا الله
 لا تطرحني من أمام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني.
نجني من الدماء

 ولك يليق المجد يا الله ارحمني يا الله.​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2019)

صلاة المساء .. 
هلمّ أيها الروح القدس، وأرسل من السماء شعاع نورك. هلمّ يا أبا المساكين. هلمّ يا معطي المواهب. هلمّ يا ضياء القلوب. أيها المعزّي الجليل، يا ساكن القلوب العذب. أيتها الاستراحة اللذيذة، أنت في التعب راحة، وفي الحر اعتدال، وفي البكاء تعزية. أيها النور الطوباوي، إملأ باطن قلوب مؤمنيك.  لأنه بدون قدرتك لا شيء في الإنسان ولا شيء طاهر: طهّر ما كان دنساً، إسق ما كان يابساً، إشف ما كان معلولاً، ليّن ما كان صلباً، أضرم ما كان بارداً، دبّر ما كان حائداً أعطِ مؤمنيك المتّكلين عليك المواهب السبع، إمنحهم ثواب الفضيلة، هب لهم غاية الخلاص، أعطهم السرور الأبدي. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2019)

يا ربّ حُبك في نفوسنا و نورَك في ضمائرنا 
وسلامَك في قلوبنا، ومع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام ولا تحسب علينا يا ربّ هفواتِنا، أعطنا ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً ويقظة نشيطة وصباحاً يبشرُ بالأفراح، بشفاعة أمك مريم، فرح البيعة وأمِّ المحبة لنُصعد لك المجد الآن وإلى الأبد. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2019)

ألهنا يا محب البشر ، 
نشكرك بقوة يا من بنوره انتصر على ظلمات الموت .. 
يا رب اهلنا ان نجتاز مسائنا بسلام كي نسبحك 
مع النورانيين في كل صباح المجد ..
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أكتوبر 2019)

اشكرك يا الهى على محبتك العظيمه
كنا نشكوا من ازمه مياه قادمه -- فتحت سمائك و اعطيتنا بوفره
رغم كربسه الشوارع و غرقها لعدم استعدادنا  لهذا الخير -- لكنه كان يوم تعب و خلص و ظل لنا الخير و الماء--
نقيت هوائنا الملوث و غسلت اشجارنا -- كم هو ممتع و مرهب فى نفس الوقت الوقوف  امام البرق و الرعد--- الكل يهرب الى الداخل و انا اذهب الى الخارج لارى و لو نقطه من نورك و اسمع نبره من صوتك-- اقف بانبهار و ادعوك ترنى لمحه من نورك و تشعرنى بنبره من جبروت صوتك-- الهى العظيم-- الهى القدير-- الهى القوى جبار البائس-- و مع كل هذا الهى الحنون الرقيق الهى الصديق الهى الحبيب الهى الاب المحب-- اشكرك على نعمك وجمالك-- اشكرك على روحك التى تغمرنى -- املك يا الهى على كل شىء فيا--املك على افكارى -- املك على شهواتى املك على اعماق القلب و طهر الكل --
اشكرك ابى الغالى الحبيب


----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)

أعطنا يا رب أن نسير على طريقك، 
أنت الطريق والحق والحياة،
 فنستحق أن نكون معك حيث أنت؛ 
ونتنعم معك بالملكوت السماوي، 
لك المجد إلى الأبد.
 آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2019)

*صلاة المساء*

نسألك، يا رب، أن تغفر لنا جميع ما خطأنا إليك في هذا النهار، إن كان بالفكر، أو بالقول، أو بالفعل، أو بالإهمال ، أو بإحدى الحواس الباطنة والظاهرة.

فأترك، وسامح، وإصفح عن سيآتنا من أجل إسمك القدّوس. ...

وهب لنا يا رب، نومًا سليمًا ناجيًا من كل قلق.

وأرسل إلينا ملائكة السلام، ليحفظونا من كل شر ومن سائر ضربات الخبيث، بنعمة ورأفة إبنك الوحيد، وموهبة روحك القدّوس . 

إمحِ، يا ألله ، خطايانا وإرحمنا، لأنك مبارك، ولك ينبغي المجد والإكرام، والسجود والوقار، الآن وكلّ أوانٍ وإلى دهر الداهرين.
آميـــــــن.​


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2019)

يا الهي 
 ساعدني ان انسي ماوراء وامتد الي ماهو قدام
  ان ابدا بدايه جديده
  اكتشف ضعفاًتي وسقطاتي ...
انظر الي اعمال الاخرين واكبرها 
  انظر لعيوب الاخرين واصغرها
  اعيش حياه جديده معك يا يسوع
  اسير كما يليق بوصاياك 
  احبك من قلبي 
  انظر اليك في كل مخدوم 
  الا اكون سبب عثره لغيري
  لاستحق ان احمل اسمك في 
  لاكون صوره حقيقه لك
  لا كون امينا في ما. لك
 ساعدني لكي لايجدف علي الاسم الحسن بسببي
  لاشكرك علي كل عطاياك لي
  لاحيا حياة التوبه الحقه
  لكي يكون الداخل مثل الخارج 
 اخلق فيا قلبا جديدا  وروحا جديده وفكرا جديدا
  لاحيا حياة السلام الداخلي
  لاحتمال الاخرين في ضعفاتهم 
  لاعطي الاعذار للاخرين امين​


----------



## كلدانية (18 نوفمبر 2019)

يارب نشكرك في كل حين لوجود روحك القدوس معنا.. 
والذي يُرافقنا في حياتنا ويُقيمنا من خطيئتنا ويشدد عزيمتنا ويثبتنا في إيماننا...
يارب نستغفرك عن كل مرة أطفأنا الروح فينا أو أحزناه.
يارب نعِدُكَ بأن نكون هياكل تليقُ بك، وأن نحيا لك ونحن في العالم
 فنخلع عنا الإنسان العتيق،إنسان الحقد والغضب واللآمبالاة...
ونلبس إنسان الروح بالوداعة والرأفة والحنان،
 في كنيستنا ومجتمعنا وفي كل لحظة من حياتنا 
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)

​


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)

يا رب إلهي ،
 أنت وحدك الملك القدوس 

باري الجميع  ملك الكون وخالقه.
ندعوك يا رب، على أمل عظيم أن نتلقى بك، ...
يا أيها الملك الإلهي، ملك الرحمة والسلام، 
 يا حاكم العدل والعدالة ووافر كل شيء جيدٍ.
يا رب، يا أيها الملك الفائض رحمةً وحباً وسلاماً،
  انت ملكنا، احفظ عائلاتنا وأرض ميلادنا.
جنودك السماويين فليحرسوا شبابنا المؤمنين بقضيتهم، 
تحرير الشعب من الذل والعبودية لهم نصلي.
وفر حمايتهم من أعدائهم، 
 وفر وأمطر عليهم من حكمك العادل.
اغفر لنا يا ملك الارض والسماء، 
 خطايانا تجاه حبك وعدلك.
يا يسوع، أنت ملك الرحمة.
نعم، نستحق حكمك العادل
 ارحمنا يا رب واغفر لنا.
نحن نثق برحمتك العظيمة.
يا أيها الملك المذهل، 
 نحن أمامك راكعين نصلي؛
نعترف بحكمك وعدلك، انت رب السماء والأرض .
خالقنا وبارينا، تعال وأملك على قلوبنا وعوائلنا، 
وأوطاننا  بحكمتك وحبك.
آمين.
​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)

أيها الاب، انت القادر على كل شيء، 
 أدعوك في هذا المساء:
أن تريح كل نفسٍ في تعاني، 
 وكل طريح سرير المرض؛
 ان تضفي مهارة على أيدي معالجيهم، ...
وان تبارك كل الوسائل المستخدمة في علاجهم. 
يا رب زدني ثقةً في قوة نعمتك ابداً، 
حتى وإن كنت خائفًا، كي أضع ثقتي بك بالكامل؛ 
 وبالكلمة المتجسدة التي عانت كثيراً 
من الألم ولا زالت تحمل أوجاعنا، مخلصنا يسوع المسيح. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2019)

رغم كل الاخبار... 
رغم مشاهد الدمار .... 
رغماً عن الاشرار وخطفهم للأخيار .... 
سنتفاءل بالخير في هذا النهار وكل نهار ... 
ونبتسم لأن الحياة حلوة لمن يفهمها،  ...
ولمن يعرف قيمتها ويدافع عنها ليعيشها بأمانة .... 
فلنطفىء نار الحقد والبغض ... 
ولنشعل نار المحبة في قلوبنا.... 
فبالمحبة والتسامح التي تعلمناها،
 منك يا رب تكون حياتنا اجمل .... 
بالمحبة نرى عمق الاخرين ونشعر معهم .... 
فقط بالمحبة نستطيع ان نحيا بسلام .... 
فيا رب، يا ملك السماء والارض، 
 ازرع المحبة في القلوب ... 
كي تتوقف الحروب .... 
ويكف الساسة الافتخار،
 باناهم وقدراتهم التخريبية... 
ولتعود الأوطان لأبنائها، 
 ويحلّ السلام بين الشعوب ... 
وتمتلىء بالفرح والورد كل الدروب....
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (27 نوفمبر 2019)

سأرفع عينيَّ إلى فوق ��
 سأرفع عينيَّ إلى السماء لأنظر الأبرع جمالاً
 وأتأمل شمسك المنيرة لأسـتدفيء بشعاع حبك
 سأنظر إلى الزهور وهي تفتح ثغرها مبتسمة
 وأتطلع إلى جداول الميـاه وهي تفيض بالماء 
 سأنظر إلى الطبيعة وأتعلم منها كيف أمجدك
 سأحيا بقربك دائماً لأني فيك وجـدت راحتي
 إلهي في هذا المساء أُهديك قلبي 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)

ركعت أصلي واشعلت الشموع
 ادعو بكل خشوع
 ليرحم العراق من الدم والدموع
 ركعت اصلي بقوة لربنا يسوع
 اخرج الحزن والالم من الضلوع
لأنك للمحبة والحنان ينبوع
 اتعبنا الظلم والقتل المشروع والغير المشروع
 اصبح الموت ينسانا لحظة ثم يتذكرنا ويعدنا بالرجوع
 فهل ياربي الفرح علينا ممنوع
 هل كتب لنا نسرق الفرحة من وسط الدموع
 نتشرد في بقاع الارض ولانفكر في الرجوع
 ارحم العراق و العالم اجمع ياربي يايسوع​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2019)

الرب يريد قلوبنا مزينة بالمحبة والفضيلة والخير 
ولا تهمه الزينة الخارجية مهما تكون عظيمة.... 
ولد فقيراً وأحب الفقراء وعاش ببساطة ليعلمنا التواضع... 
اقبل ربي قلوبنا المتواضعة مكانا تولد فيه وتسكن فيه للابد...
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 ديسمبر 2019)

يا رب ..
ألمس أوجاع المتألمين في صمت ، 
الذين أمتلأت أنفسهم حزناً وضيقاً 
ولكنهم أكتفوا بالصمت . 
أقترب منهم يا رب وضمّد جراحاتهم بيديك​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)

احبك يا يسوع يا سر قوتى
 احبك يا يسوع وقت فرحى ومحنتى
 احبك لانك تحتملنى ولضعفاتى لا تنظر...
احبك وليس لى سواك
 احبك لانك احببتنى أولاً
 احبك يا من فى احضانه دائما ارتمى لاخفف احمالى
 احبك وعند اقدامك اجثو لامسح بالطيب اقدامك
 احبك واشتاق للقياااك حتى بك احتمى
 احبك واحتاج لكلمة من فمك تحيينى
 احبك يا من صُلبت لاجلى انا الغير مستحق
 احبك وانتظرك عند القبر لاحيا معك من جديد
 احبك يا من غفرت وسامحت ومررت لى الهفوات
 احبك يا حاصى شعر رأسى وفاحص قلبى وقارىء افكارى
 احبك يا من بيدك أمرى وحافظ لى دخولى وخروجى
 احبك يا واهب الحياه وعالم كل اسرارها
 احبك انت 
 انت فقط يا الهى من احب ولا احتاج لسواك ...... آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2019)

أيها الطفل يسوع أشتقنا إليك، تعال ولا تتأخر.
أيها الطفل الإلهي ظمأت نفسنا إليك، تعال ولا تتأخر.
في وضح النهار وفي عتمة الليل، تعال ولا تتأخر.
في قلوب الناس الحائرة، تعال ولا تتأخر.
في الشوارع والبيوت، تعال ولا تتأخر....
في الأديرة والكنائس والرعايا، تعال ولا تتأخر.
في المهمشين والمتروكين والمنسيين، تعال ولا تتأخر.
في بيوت الأيتام والأرامل والفقراء، تعال ولا تتأخر.
في بيوت الحزانى والمستشفيات ودور العجزة، تعال ولا تتأخر.
أنت، يا يسوع الطفل المحبوب، الفادي والمخلص.
أنت النور الذي من خلاله نبدل ظلام قلوبنا.
أنت الأمل والرجاء لكل من ينتظرك بحب وخشوع وفرح.
أنت الغفران لكل قلب متواضع ومنسحق.
أنت الحياة لكل إنسان على وجه الأرض.
أنت الفرح للناس أجمعين.
أنت الميلاد لكل مولود جديد.
أنت الطفل يسوع، الإله والإنسان معاً.
تعال يا رب ولا تتأخر، فنحن بانتظارك​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)

صلاة التوبة
 ربى و إلهي و مخلصي يسوع المسيح, كنز الرحمة و نبع الخلاص, آتى إليك مقرا بذنوبي. اعترف بأني بوقاحة تجاسرت و دنست هيكلك المقدس بخطاياي. والآن ألجأ إلى رحمتك وتحننك, لأن مراحمك لا تحصى, وأنك لا ترد خاطئا قد أقبل إليك. فها أنا آتى يا رب معترفا بأن آثامي قد طمت فوق رأسي كحمل ثقيل, وقد فارقتني قوتي. فلا تحجب يا رب وجهك عنى لئلا أرتاع. ولا توبخني بغضبك. ولا تؤدبني بغيظك. ولا تحاكمني بحسب استحقاقي. ارحمني يا رب فإني ضعيف. اذكر يا رب أنى عمل يديك وارأف بي. لا تدخل في المحاكمة مع عبدك, لأنه لن يتبرر قدامك أي حيّ. عد وألبسني حلة جديدة تليق بمجدك. اغفر لي وسامحني, لأترنم قائلا: طوبى لمن غفر إثمه. وسترت خطيته. اعترف لك بخطيتي, ولا أكتم إثمي. قلت اعترف للرب بذنبي. وأنك رفعت آثام خطيتي. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2019)

يا ربّ يسوع المسيح،
 الشاهد الأمين لمحبة
 الآب ورحمته وغفرانه....
هب لي أن أهتف لك: 
يا يسوع  نور الحياة.
يا يسوع معنى الحياة.
يا يسوع فخر الحياة.
يا يسوع صخرة الحياة.
يا يسوع فادي الحياة.
يا يسوع شعاع المحبة.
يا يسوع العامل بمحبة.
يا يسوع مجد المحبة.
يا يسوع الكلي المحبة.
يا يسوع الشاهد للمحبة.
يا يسوع شهيد المحبة.
يا يسوع جدّدني بروحك
 واجعلني شاهدًا لك بالمحبة. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (18 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2019)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)

أيها الرب يسوع المسيح، نستودع عام 2020 بين يديك ونطلب منك ان تجعلها سنة خير وقداسة مملوءة نعمة وفرح وسلام، وتحقيق أمنيات للجميع. أعطنا يا رب تغيير حقيقي، توبة حقيقية، إلتزام صادق بوصاياك. ارفعنا يا رب من كل ضعف، حررنا من كل عبودية، و من كل خطيئة . قوّ إيماننا وأعطنا القوة وقت المحن والشدائد، فطالما انت معنا أيها الرب فلن نخاف. ساعدنا كل يوم في هذا العام الجديد أن نفعل فقط ما هو حسن في عينيك. اعطنا ان نثبت فيك وتثبت فينا ونتبعك فنخدم الجميع بمحبة وتفاني وصبر . يارب اشفي كل مريض وامنحهم القوة والرجاء والأمل بحياة جديدة. لك المجد الى ابد الأبدين. امين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2020)




----------



## +ماريا+ (3 يناير 2020)

يارب يسوع المسيح اعن ضعف ايمانى
وخلينا دايما نثق فى وعودك لينا
امين


----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)

قبل أن تنام صلّي وقُل: 
نشكرك يا رب لأنك دائماً معنا
 وترعانا ولا تحرمنا من نِعمك وعطاياك . 
أعطنا راحة البال وسهّل لنا جميع أمورنا ، 
فرّج همومنا ولا تخيّب رجائنا وأقبل صلواتنا .....
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)

صلاة  أم من أجل  أولادها  >>

أشكرك  يا رب لأجل  بركاتك علي و على عائلتي الجميلة
 التي باركتني بها .
الهي ايها الراعي الصالح  علمني ان اسلِّم  أولادي  لك كما علمت  حنة أم صموئيل
"لاجل هذا الصبي صليت فأعطاني الرب سؤلي الذي سألته من لدنه "...
اجعل  أولادي  و ( بناتي )  مكرسين لك و أن  يقبلوك كسيد 
و مخلِّص لحياتهم استخدمهم  يا رب لمجد اسمك القدوس 
 ساعدهم ان يكرسوا حياتهم لك 
 أدعوهم لخدمتك و لمجدك  ،  نوِّر  قلوبهم بنور حكمتك 
 ابعد عنهم كل تجربة و اعطهم  القوة ليصمدوا ضد مكايد ابليس
 و ضد مغريات هذا العالم 
 اخلق فيهم قلباً نقيا طاهراً و روحاً مستقيمة جدد في داخلهم .  
آمين .. لك  كل شكر و مجدٍ  و اكرامٍ  و سجود  يا الله .​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)

ربي... يا من شفيت كل من سألك نعمة الشفاء....
 يا من لمست عيني الاعمى فابصر...
 وغفرت للمخلع فحمل فراشه ومشى .... 
يا من بلمسة من ردائك شفيت النازفة  .... 
وبكلمة منك طردت الشياطين وشفيت ابنائك 
.... ربي  ، يا طبيب الأطباء ، القادر على كل داء....
 نسألك ان تمنح المرضى الشفاء ... وتنسيهم الألم والشقاء....
 لنا برحمتك رجاء.. فاستجب لنا يا رب السماء....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)

يا يسوع ساعدني دعني اتي إليك،
  بكل ثقة متواضعه في كل احتياجاتي قائلاً ... 
يا يسوع ساعدني في كل شكوكي،...
في ارتباكاتي في اغرائات حياتي... 
يا يسوع ساعدني في ضجري في تجاربي،
 في وحدة ساعاتي 
 يا يسوع ساعدني في فشل خططي وامالي،
 في مشاكلي وحزني، في خيباتي ...
يا يسوع ساعدني عندما يخذلني الآخرون، 
 عندما تكون نعمتك وحدها لنجاتي...
يا يسوع ساعدني عندما ارتمي بنفسي
 في حبك العطوف كأب ومخلص لذاتي ... 
يا يسوع ساعدني عندما يتحطم قلبي بالفشل، 
 عندما لا ارى نفعاً من محاولاتي...
يا يسوع ساعدني عندما اشعر بنفاذ صبري،
 عندما يرهقني صليبي وجراحاتي ...
يا يسوع ساعدني ًدائماً بالرغم من عيبي،
  وضعفي وكل سقطاتي ...
لا تتركني أبدًا يا يسوع ساعدني ... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

بصليبك ربي افتديتنا ... 
وبصليبك المقدس غلبت العالم ...
وبصليبك سننتصر،
 نعم! قوات الجحيم لن تقوى؛
  على حبك وحنانك......
بارك شبابنا، 
 واشفي المجروحين الراقدين في المشافي...
ارحم ابنائنا الشهداء في التظاهرات، 
 وكل الراقدين على رجاء القيامة ...
احمي الاوطان بالعموم، والعراق بالخصوص
 استجب يا رب ... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

سامحني يا رب، 
 لاني اعتمدت على قابلياتي وإمكانياتي،
 في تلبية الاحتياجات من حولي. 
- علمني أن اتكل عليك وأثق بان قابلياتي وقدراتي 
الذهنية والفكرية وحتى الجسدية، هي اهداء وهبة منك .. ...
- علمني ان أضعها بين يديك  لتستخدمها، 
في خدمة  اخي الانسان كائن من كان .​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

سألتك ربي  .... 
ان تنير دربي... 
وتغفر ذنبي .... 
وتفرح قلبي...
سألتك رحمة.... ...
تمسح دمعة.... 
وتعيد بسمة....
وتكون نعمة....
امين.​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)

يارب تقبل منا هذه الشموع 
 لكل مريض ولكل حزين ولكل بائس ولكل اسير ولكل متضايق 
 ولكل يتيم ولكل وحيد ولكل مسافر بشفاعة امنا العذرا 
 امين يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)

بقربك  يا  إلهي   أرى في الظلام نوراً
بقربك  يا  إلهي    قلبي يمتلىء سروراً

بحبِّك  يا  إلهي    عرفتُك أباً حنوناً​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)

المجد لكَ يارب ..
لأنكَ أنت هو رافع الألم من كل متألم ..
الذي يمسح الدمعة من كل حزين ..
و يشدد قلوب الموجوعين ..
و يقتل كل وجع عن كل جسد احتمى فيكَ​


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2020)

أشكرك يا يسوع... 
عندما أكون وحيداً .. تعطيني حبك 
 وعندما أكون ضعيف الإيمان .. تمنحني القوة . 
وعندما أكون مشتت الفكر .. تعطيني الإرشاد 
 وعندما أكون فارغاً .. تملأني فرحاً ...
وعندما أكون فاشلاً .. تملأني بالنجاح . 
وعندما أتعثر في الحياة .. أحس بذراعك تسندني​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2020)




----------



## Maran+atha (1 فبراير 2020)

إنجيل متى الأصحاح 6
9 «فصلوا انتم هكذا: 
ابانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك. 
10 ليات ملكوتك. 
لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض. 
11 خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم. 
12 واغفر لنا ذنوبنا 
كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا. 
13 ولا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير. 
لان لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد. امين.


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

نسألك ربي ان تعطينا السلام... 
رحمة بالاطفال .... 
هدىء الاحوال.... 
وارجع النور بعد الظلام.... 
وفرّحنا بعودة السلام......
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

أيها الآب السماوي الكثير الرحمة، 
 نقف أمامك بكل خشوع في هذا المساء، 
 نرفع اليك شكرنا لرفقتك لنا، 
 واصلي ان تضمنا وعائلتي
 بين ذراعيك لتحميها ......
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2020)

بصليبك ربي افتديتنا ... 
وبصليبك المقدس غلبت العالم ...
وبصليبك سننتصر،
 نعم! قوات الجحيم لن تقوى؛
  على حبك وحنانك......
بارك شبابنا، 
 واشفي المجروحين الراقدين في المشافي...
ارحم ابنائنا الشهداء في التظاهرات، 
 وكل الراقدين على رجاء القيامة ...
احمي الاوطان بالعموم، والعراق بالخصوص
 استجب يا رب ... امين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2020)

صلاة يونان النبي 
استغثت بالرب في ضِيقِي فاستجاب لي، 
 ومن جوف الْهاوية ابتهلت فسمعت صَوْتِي. 
 لأنك طرحتني إِلى اللججِ الْعميقة فِي قلب البحار، 
 فَاكتنفني الغمر وأحاطت بِي تياراتك و أمواجك .. 
ولكنك تصعِد حياتي من الْهاوية أيها الرب إلهي. 
عندما وهِنت نفسي في داخلي، تذكرت إلهي، 
فحلقت صلاتي إليك .. لأن للرب الخلاص. 
​


----------



## كلدانية (6 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)

صلاة المساء..
مع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب
 وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام
 ولا تحسب علينا، يا ربّ، هفواتِنا
 أعطنا ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً ويقظة نشيطة...
وصباحاً يبشرُ بالأفراح
 بشفاعة أمك مريم، فرح البيعة وأمِّ المحبة
 ونُصعد لك المجد الآن والى الأبد.​


----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 فبراير 2020)




----------



## AdmanTios (20 فبراير 2020)

عندما تشعر بالحاجة للبكاء ...دون أن تعلم لماذا ...

عندما تشعر أن بداخلك كلمات ..تحتاج إلي أن تخرجها ..

لكنك لا تعرف كيف تخرجها..و لمن تخرجها ...

عندما تشعر بانقباض صدرك ..وتشعر وكأن حياتك قد انتهت ..

توجه إلى رب السموات ... سامع الصلوات ...

وقل ياااااارب ..قلها بأعلي صوتك ..لا تتردد ..

إنَ الله لا يخذلَ عبدآ بكىَ...عبدآ شكىَ...

ربّي ألهمْني يقيناً يجعلُني أؤمنُ بأن كل ما أحلمُ به سيأتي ...

اطلب منه ما تتمنى..فحتما سيجيبك ولو بعد حين !!

آمين ...​


----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 فبراير 2020)

صلاة للأنفس المطهريّة
أيّها الربّ يسوع، إرأف بتلك الأنفس الأسيرة في المطهر.
 يا من قبلت من أجل خلاصها، أن تأخذ لنفسك طبيعتنا البشريّة 
وتعاني الموت الأليم. إرحم زفراتهم المحرقة لمشاهدتك. 
إرحم دموع ندمهم العظيم، وبفضيلة آلامك 
إغفر لهم آلامهم التي التصقت بهم بسبب خطاياهم.
يا يسوع الطيّب القلب إغسل بدمك الطاهر هذه الأنفس الحبيبة 
فيختصر زمن كفّارتهم فتتمكّن قريبًا
 من السكن إلى جانبك في السعادة الأبديّة.
 آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)

مع غياب شمسك يا رب, 
يـــــا ريت كلنا نصلى هالصلاة بروح وقلب واحد.
يـــا رب عــــــزى كـــــل نــــفـس حــــــــزيـــــــنــه..
اشفــــــــى كـــــل نــــفـس مـــــريــضــــــه..
قـــــــــــوى كـــــل نــــفـس ضـــــــعـيـفـــــــه يا رب...​


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 فبراير 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2020)

يا رب 
ساعدنا في وقت الصوم المبارك أن نتعمق في شخصك، 
نحبك أكثر وبطريقة أعمق. أرسل لنا روحك القدوس يصلي فينا،
 فنسلم ذواتنا بين يديك. فنشكرك على كل نعمك 
التي تغمرنا في حياتنا إلى الأبد 
أمين​


----------



## AdmanTios (2 مارس 2020)

عجيب أنت يا الله في حنوك
حتى مع الأشرار تترفق و تحنو
تؤدب و تعاقب، و لكن شيئًا فشيئًا
فإنك خلقت الإنسان، لا لتهلكه بل لتحييه
تنتظر حتى من الأشرار أن يرجعوا إليك
في حزمٍ تؤدب لعلهم يرجعون إلى
أنفسهم يطلبونك فيحيون
لأن خليقتك محبوبة جدًا لديك
لك المجد يا محب كل البشرية​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (2 مارس 2020)

يا ربنا يسوع الحبيب في حبك كلهيب نار في قلوب العابدين  بنشكرك ونباركك في كل حين ارسل روحك القدوس كعصفٍ ورعشٍ شديد يحيي عظامنا اليابسة ويحيي كل كياننا املك علينا واشرق بنورك في حياتنا واحفظنا من كل خطر بايديك الحانية التي كمظلة تسترنا من الريح والمطر حتى نختبر كل يوم كم نحن على قلبك عزيزين وغاليين جداً امين


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)

صلاة الحماية من كورونا فيروس 
 إلهي وربي، 
 أصلي إليك وأطلب منك ...
أن تحميني وتحمي أخوتي البشر، 
 في هذا الوقت العصيب الذي ينتشر فيه كورونا فيروس، 
 أنت هو ملجأي، 
 وفي ظلّ جناحيك أحتمي، 
 أينما كنتُ وكيفما كنتُ، 
 فأني دائم الدعاء لك انت محامي 
 الذي يدافع عني في كلّ يوم،
 حبك وأمانتك، ورحمتك وغفرانك، 
 تحيط بي فلا أخاف ولا أخشى شيئاً، 
 أثق فيك يا إلهي كل الثقة، 
 وأشكرك لأنك تحبني وتحميني، 
 فكن معي، 
 ولا تدعني أسقط في التجربة، 
 بل أحطني بعنايتك ونجني. 
اسألك هذا باسم المسيح يسوع ربي، 
 وبشفاعة أمي العذراء مريم القديسة. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2020)

ايها الرب الاله
اكشف وانر عيون انفسنا
التي عميت بظلمة هذا العالم
وغرقت في تيه الخطيئة
...

اشرق عليها نور وصاياك الالهية
انشلنا واصعدنا من بحر الذنوب والخطايا
الى سمو ملكوتك السماوي
ارفع عنا كل الضربات والامراض والاوبئة
نجنا في هذه الاوقات العصيبة التي نمر بها من داء الكورونة
لقد ابتعدنا عن طرقك واتبعنا اهواء الجسد وتركنا اهواء الروح
امح منا كل تكبر وعجرفة وضغينة وحسد وشراهة
املىء قلوبنا من محبتك لكي نستطيع ان نتشبه بيك
لك المجد الى دهر الداهرين .... امين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مارس 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)

ربي يسوع المسيح 
 انرني بروحك  ليتمجد فيّ اسمك  اغمرني بحبك 
  لكي بحبك أظهر  للعالم مجدك ......
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مارس 2020)

فيا رب الكون وخالقه، 
 خذ عواصف حياتنا وأمراضها وارميها بعيداً عنّا ....
واعطنا فكراً نيراً مشرقاً بحبك،
وقلباً ملئه الرجاء، وبأنك باقٍ معنا؛
 ما راح تتركنا حتى تزهر حياتنا ثانية بألوان الربيع ....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)

ربي ... 
يا من جعلت فصل الربيع يتبع الشتاء.... 
والاغصان العارية تزهر من جديد....
هبنا ربي برحمتك عزاء.... 
لنفهم ان العمر ليس كله سعيد.... ...
لنقبل بقناعة وبرجاء....
فراق من فارقنا وصار بعيد.... 
اسكنه ربي عندك في السماء.... 
والذي راقد يتألّم من الم كرونا ...
واهله ينظرونه من بعيد ...
أشفه يا رب، 
 وارحم العالم من عدوٍ خبيث ...
وليكن خلاصنا معك اكيد....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2020)

أحياناً لا نعرف قيمة النعم إلا متى فقدناها...
  الصحة نعمة... العائلة نعمة.... العمل نعمة... 
الاطمئنان نعمة... السلام نعمة.... الحرية نعمة... 
الحباة الطبيعية البسيطة اكبر نعمة.... 
خسرنا حريتنا بالتنقل والعمل بسبب فيروس هدد صحتنا 
وصحة عائلاتنا  وزاد قلقنا   فتمنينا لو ينتهي 
هذا الكابوس ونعود نشكر الرب على بساطة حياتنا 
وعملنا  وراحة بالنا.... نرجوك ربي ابعد عنا هذا الوباء 
وخلص العالم منه وارجعنا الى حياتنا العادية 
ولك المجد والشكر الى الابد....
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2020)

صلاة أمام الصليب.
. 
اني راكع أمام أقدامك، يا يسوع المصلوب، 
لكي اعبدك واشكرك من أجل عطية حياتك لأجلي.
إمسح أنت دموعي ، انت عوني وسندي في الأوقات الصعبة،
 اصغي إلى وجعي وشقائي ، وضم الامي معاً إلى الامك المقدسة .
انت تعرف قلبي المتعب وتعلم ما فيه، 
لكنه سعيد بحبك ، اجعلني أن أقبل صعوبات الحياة .
كثيرا ما لا أفكر بالامك العظيمة واتي إليك 
مقدما الامي الوضيعة ، وانت تضع يديك 
علي وتعزيني وتهدئ من روعي ، 
اشفي جراحاتي بحبك، خذني بين ذراعيك 
واجعلني أشعر بقلبك الملتهب بحبك من أجلي. 
والآن أيضا اطرق على قلبك وأسألك 
من أجلنا ومن أجل كل العالم، 
وان كنا غير مستحقين، نعمة الخلاص من هذا الوباء 
 الذي أصاب العالم، اسمعني يارب، 
واستجب إلى كل ما اطلبه عندما يتفق مع إرادتك. 
يا يسوع المصلوب، إلى جانبك توجد وحاضرة امك
 وأمنا الحبيبة مريم، احتضنوا بحنانكم الكبير 
كل المتألمين وكونوا لهم ولنا العزاء والرجاء .
 ( أمين ) ​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2020)

صلاة لمناسبة اسبوع السعانين
 اهلنا ونحن مزينون بأغصان الايمان
 المستقيم السامية والعالية والالهية
...
 ومتشحون بثياب البرارة والقداسة المجيدة
 وحاملون بأيادينا الفضائل والاعمال الحسنة
 نلتقيك بيقظة وبفرح روحي
 ايها المسيح نتوسل اليك
 اسمعنا يا ربي وارحمنا​


----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2020)




----------



## mera22 (31 مارس 2020)

ابعد *عنا الوباء يا غالي .. نعلم انك لم تفعل الشر .. ولم تفعل هذا لكي تعاقبنا .. وان هذا من سوء تعاملنا نحن .. وبعدنا عنك وعن كتابك .. ولكننا ابنائك يا الله .. اسرع واعنا ..وتحنن ع عبيدك .. ابعد عن كل شخص وباء نفسه من فكره وخطيته .. بارك يارب وحل فينا بروحك القدوس .. امين*


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2020)

صلاة في أزمنة الوباء”
– لا تعاملنا يا رب بحسب آثامنا
– ولا تجازينا بما تستوجبه خطايانا.
– ساعدنا يا رب، يا مخلّص
– ومن أجل اسمك، يا رب حرّرنا
– لا تتذكّر خطايانا القديمة
– أسرع إلينا برحمتك، لأننا أصبحنا مساكين جدًا
– أيها القدّيس سبستيان، صلِّ لأجلنا
– لكي نستحقّ مواعيد المسيح
– يا رب استمع صلاتي
– وصراخي إليك يأتي​


----------



## كلدانية (31 مارس 2020)

من كل قلبي طلبتكَ يا الله؛
  فلا تَضلني ولا تُبعدني عن محبتكَ ووصاياكَ ورحمتكَ
   وأعطني النعمة لكي أكّيف نفسي بحسب كلمتكَ ، 
لا أن أُكيّف وأستعمل كلمتكَ حسب أهوائي  ورغباتي . 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2020)




----------



## david201050 (3 أبريل 2020)

يارب يسوع المسيح لاتنظر الي خطايانا بل انظر الينا برحمة قلبك ياحبيبي يالهي وربي يسوع ارفع عنا الوباء هذا العام 2020 وباء الورونا ولاتحرمنا من دخول كنيستيك يارب يسوع ليس لنا ليس لنا بل مجد اسمك القدوس ايها المحب الصالح ياذات القلب الكبير امين


----------



## عمادفاروق (3 أبريل 2020)

الرب يبارككم صلوات ممتعة وبركة لينا


----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)

إلهي، لا تترك اليأس يغلب الامل؛
 مع اشتداد المصاعب بانتشار وباء كرونا العالم ... 
هبنا القوة والشجاعة لنتحمل هول هذه التجارب .... 
ربي املأ قلوبنا بالرجاء،...
ولا تترك الشك يزعزع ايماننا ..... 
انت ملجأنا وعليك اتكالنا فكن لنا معينا....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)

على وجهي رسمت اشارة الصليب... 
ومن بيتي خرجت اواجه العالم الغريب.... 
اسير واشعر انك مني قريب.... 
ترافقني وتبعد عني كل خطر رهيب.... 
اؤمن انك معي تحميني وترعاني.... ...
ولن اخاف شيئاً مهما اصابني... 
يدك المقدسة تدافع عني .... 
وروحك القدّوس يظللّني... 
احبك ربي .... لأنني ابنك وانت ابي ....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)

أُنقلني من الموت إلى الحياة،
 أسحبني من عالم الكذب، 
 وسكّنّي في عالم الحياة،
 ضعَ الأمل حيثُ اليأس، 
 والثقة حيث الخوف، ...
والحبّ حيث البعض، 
 والسلام حيث الحرب (الوباء). 
فليملأ السلامُ قلبي. 
فليغمرُ السلامُ عالمي. 
فليَّعمَ السلامُ الكون. 
أمين ..​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)

‎يا رب احمي الارض وهبها السلام ...
بشفاعة امنا التي لا تنام...
طبول وباء كرونا تقرع في كل مكان.... 
والخوف والهلع يسيطر على كل انسان.... 
وحدك ربي عارف المصير .... ...
وانت على كل شيء قدير... 
نبهتنا عن ازمنة الضيقات والنكبات ... 
وعن الشر في الشعوب والقلوب....
وافهمتنا ان من يصبر الى النهاية ينال الخلاص... 
ومن يخطىء له اكبر قصاص.... 
لقد امنا يا رب بكلامك.... 
وانك حاضرٌ معنا وعرفنا ان خلاصنا من خلالك.... 
فانت بقيامتك غلبت الموت... 
وانت وهبتنا جسدك قوت... 
نؤمن انك لن تتركنا.... 
وانك ستسرع الى معونتنا.... 
فعليك اتكالنا يا رب.... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أبريل 2020)

صلاة ثلاثاء اسبوع الالام
 ايها الرب الاله لنسجد امامك بنفس طاهرة
 وبعرف سيرة القداسة ونحن متشحون بمحبة
...
 ولابسون حقيقتك ومكللون بودك وتنتصر رعيتك
 بألمك وتفتخر بصلبك واذ هي مزينة بسلوك جميل
 تستحق وليمتك وتدخل الى ملكوتك السماوي
 وباتفاق واحد يُسجد لك من قبل الاولين والوسطين
 والاخيرين الذين اقروا بآلامك وآمنوا بصليبك
 ايها المسيح رجاء حياتنا ومخلص نفوسنا لك المجد الى الابد​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)

صلاة لشفاء المرضى 
+++
نقدم لك يا رب كل المرضى الذين طلبوا منا صلاة
 فنسألك أن تُسكّن أوجاعهم وتعيد لهم العافية...
ربي هناك أشخاص يتألمون ...وبصمت وحسرة يبكون ..
بدموعهم منك يطلبون الرحمة و الشفاء ...
وعليك يتكلون... أن تعيد لهم الصحة والعا فية ..
ومنك يارب يرجون..
وحدك القادر على كل داء ..
يا الهنا. الحنون برحمتك وعطفك هبهم ربي نعمة الشفاء..
...وكن لهم الطبيب الشافي 
 يا حنون
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)

ربي 
 انا انسان واشعر بألمِ كل انسان ومظلوم .... 
ولا استطيع الصمت امام هول اذلال الفقير؛
 فقط لان ليس القدرة على ان يمتلك الوفير .... 
لا استطيع ان اشاهد الاعتداءات على المسكين ... 
ربي، بكل ايمان وكل رجاء؛ 
 نرفع طلباتنا من اجل: 
كل انسان مظلوم ومصاب بفايروس كرونا،
 ومتألم دون ذنب لهم .... 
نصلي من اجل نفوس الشهداء الراقدين،
 من الكهنة والأطباء الابرياء والآخرين، 
  بسبب وباء كرونا ولأهلهم نطلب العزاء... 
ربي نرجوك ارحم شعبك ..... 
ربي لا تسمح للاشرار والأبئة ان يحصدوا ابناؤك .... 
لا تسمح لقساة القلوب ان يظلموا الفقراء والمساكين،
 اسرع الى نجدتنا يا رب وكن لنا معين.... 
استجب لنا يا رب وارحمنا اجمعين 
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2020)

​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2020)

صلاة أحد قيامة الرب:
أمس الأوّل صُلب الملك وعانى الآلام، واليوم تحقّق الظفر بقيامته!
أمس الأوّل فتح الرمح جنبه، واليوم فتح العماد بحنانه!
أمس الأوّل كلّل بالشوك، واليوم زيّن بيعته بإكليل البهاء!
اليوم يوم البهجة بالقيامة، اليوم يوم الفرحة لجميع 
الراقدين على رجاء القيامة، 
اليوم تعيّد البيعة ويرتّل أبناؤها المجد قائلين: 
المسيح قام حقًّا قام!​


----------



## كلدانية (12 أبريل 2020)

صلاة في أزمنة الوباء”
– لا تعاملنا يا رب بحسب آثامنا
– ولا تجازينا بما تستوجبه خطايانا.
– ساعدنا يا رب، يا مخلّص
– ومن أجل اسمك، يا رب حرّرنا
– لا تتذكّر خطايانا القديمة
– أسرع إلينا برحمتك، لأننا أصبحنا مساكين جدًا
– أيها القدّيس سبستيان، صلِّ لأجلنا
– لكي نستحقّ مواعيد المسيح
– يا رب استمع صلاتي
– وصراخي إليك يأتي​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2020)

سيدي يسوع المسيح، 
سجدت أمام صليبك، أتأمل جروحاتك 
وارى ذراعيك المفتوحتان على الصليب 
تعلن إلى العالم اجمع وصيتك المتجددة كل يوم 
"احبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أنا أحببتكم".
 نسجد لك يا رب ونبارك اسمك 
يا من خلصت العالم بصليبك ، 
ارحمنا وسامحنا


----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2020)

يا رب الكون وخالقه
 خذ عواصف حياتنا 
وأمراضها وارميها بعيداً عنّا ....
واعطنا فكراً نيراً مشرقاً بحبك،
 وقلباً ملئه الرجاء، وبأنك باقٍ معنا؛
اميييين







​


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2020)

يا يسوع المسيح اشرق بنورك على بيوتنا وعائلاتنا وامحي ظلمة الشر والحزن والألم. وحدك النور الذي لا تبدده اي ظلمة. يا خالق السموات والأرض، أنت تعرف ما بداخلنا، تعرف حسناتنا وتعرف سيئاتنا. نرجوك أن تجددنا وتمحي الخطيئة من نفوسنا، فقلوبنا عطشى إلى رحمتك وحنانك. اعطنا ان نحبك من كل قلبنا وعقلنا فنتبع خطاك ونسير في سبيل إرادتك ومشيئتك مسيرة الأبناء الصالحين، نسير على طريق المحبة والرحمة والغفران. اعطنا يا رب ان ندخل السعادة الى قلوب البائسين، كما اعطيتنا. اعطنا يا رب ان نسامح ونغفر من اخطئ الينا، كما غفرت لنا. اعطنا يا رب ان نحب كل الناس، كما احببتنا. اعطنا يا رب قلبا نقيا وفكرا لا ينشغل الا بك، لمجد اسمك القدوس الى دهر الداهرين، أمين.


----------



## soso a (15 أبريل 2020)

اغفر لنا يا رب لاننا لا نلتمسك إلا ساعة التجربة!


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2020)




----------



## soso a (16 أبريل 2020)

أحيانًا: أكون ملازمًا لك طوال الوقت، وأنا أخونك - فسامحني.


----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2020)

مِن عُمق الألم.... 
أصرخ إليك إلهي..
اناديك......اناجيك....
فأجدك بقربي دائما, تسمع لي, تتألم معي, وتحزن لحزني..
ترشدني وتعلمني, تحتملني وتشفق عليّ, ولم تتركني وحيدا..
فأنت الصديق والحبيب والأب...
فمن لي غيرك يا إلهي الرحيم
 ومن يشفق عليّ ويرعاني ويشعر بألمي ودموعي؟
 من يغفر زلاتي ويتجاوز عن اثامي غير إله حنون ومحب,
 ترك سمائه ومجده وتنازل ليرفعني بنعمته 
وينتشلني من مستنقع الخطيئة للقداسة والبر والحياة الأبدية.





آمـــــــــــــــين


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2020)

يا رب أنت رجائنا,
 أنت قوّتنا وعليك اتكالنا، فلا تتركنا. 
نحن بدونك حفنة تراب لا تصلح لشيء... 
أعِد جبلتنا الروحية كما تريد أنت وثبّت ايماننا بك، 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)

​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)

أعطني يا رب قلبك هبني أن أختار حبك،
 يا قلب يسوع إلهي أرغب أن أتبعك.
قلبك يا رب راحتي هو غناي هو عذوبتي،
 أجذبني إليك إلهي وحدك أنت ساعدني.
...
 وجهك يا رب موطني قلبك يا رب مسكني
 هلم و وحدني بك وأجعلني أحيا لأجلك..​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

شكراً إلهي على عطفك وعنايتك
"إلق على الرب همك فهو يعولك". 
إذ أحاطت بي الهموم فأنت تتدخل لإنقاذي. 
إذا شعرت بالمرض فأنت تبلسم جراحي، ...
واذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً . 
لأنك معي وإن كانت مصائب الدنيا تحيط بي 
من كل جانب فأنت بجناحيك تظللني لتخفف عني
 آلامي وتهون عليا متاعب طريقي . 
لهذا أقول، شكراً لك إلهي على كل شيء ..
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

أملأ يا رب قلوبنا بالمحبة والافراح.... 
واجعلنا من احزاننا نرتاح .... 
ومنك لأمراضنا لمسة شفاء ... 
كما هدّأت العاصفة والرياح... 
هدّى القلق في نفوسنا وداوي الجراح.... ...
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

أيها الاب الأزلي، 
 يا معطي الحياة بوافر الرحمة، 
 رحمته الأبدية والتي لا تنضب ..
تلطف وانظر إلينا في ضيقة اجتياح العالم بوباء كرونا، ...
بمزيدٍ من رحمتك وأمطرها بفيضٍ فينا، 
 اذ ان خليقتك والكون بأسره يمر  بزمن صعبٍ جداً ، 
 فهناك لا نشعر باليأس وهناك من دمره اليأس، 
 ولكن بثقة كبيرة، 
 نسلم أنفسنا لإرادتك المقدسة، 
 فهي الحب والرحمة ذاتها...
ونسلم كل العالم..
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2020)

صلاة قبل النوم
 أعطنا يارب قبل أن نذهب إلى الفراش أن نرتــاح نفسـياً وجسدياً
 واحفظنا من موت الخطية وكل حروب الشياطين في ظــلام الليـل
 هدى نفوسنا وأطفيء سهام الشرير الملتهبة بالشـــر المتجــهة إلينا
 إحمينا من شغب الجسد وثورة الشهوات الشريرة حتى ننام هادئين...
إمحو الإثم قلوبنا وطهرنا من الحقد والحســـد والغيــرة والكراهية
 إملأ قلوبنا بكل محبة روحية وفرحـــة سـماوية وإمســح دموعــنا
 هب لنا عقـلاً ساهراً وفكراً طاهـراً حكيماً وقلباً رحوماً على البشر
 إجعل إحلامنا كلها سماوية واعتقنا من كل خيال شيطاني وشهواني
 علمنا أن نصلي قبل أن ننام.. وبعد أن نقوم.. وفي كل وقت نمجدك
 إستجب يارب لصلواتنا وأغفر لنا حتى نحيا دائماً في فرح وسلام..
أمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 أبريل 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2020)




----------



## soso a (10 مايو 2020)

نقي قلبي يارب علشان اقدر اعاينك.


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2020)

عليك يارب بنرمي كل الهموم بإيمان رهيب انك هاتدخل وتحل وتطبطب وتفرح وتعوض  .. واثقين فيك انك مش هتتركنا


----------



## soso a (15 مايو 2020)

يا سلام لو :"إحتياجاتي" تكون إرادتك.


----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)

أيها الراعي الذي خرج في طلب الخروف الضال.
لا تتركني في يد الذئاب الخاطفة التي تُريد إهلاكي.
لا تجعلني فريسة في مخالبهم ولا دمي يسيل بأنيابهم..
ارشدني بنورك إلى حيث مسكن حُبّك.
فكن لي مصباحاً حتى لا أتعثّر في ظلام العالم.
افتح لي يا رب سفر الحياة لأقرأ وأتعلّم سر حُبّك.
حتى أتمتع بعشرتك وأُسبّحك من الآن وإلى الأبد 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)

صلوا ياشعب الله... 
لك يارب من أجل معاناة كل المرضي والخائفين
 فى بيوتهم نطلب منك بحرارة قلب أن تعطيهم السلام والشفاء
 من أجل ضيق التنفس والعزلة فى عنابر مشحونة بالتوسلات اليك
 من أجل صرخة العيون التى فقدت النطق 
حين سمعت (كورونا) ايجابى
 حفزهم يارب وشجعهم على تحدى المرض
 من أجل النفوس المجهدة التى تواجه الموت بمفردها...​


----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)

لنصّلي معاً؛
 على نية من لا يعرف ان يصلي ... 
من اجل كل من ابتعد عنك يا رب ونسي الصلاة ....
على نية كل من هم بحاجة الى صلاة، 
 وما اكثرهم فالعالم اليوم يجتاحه الم كرونا .... ...
نرجوك ربي سامحنا وسامح كل المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال .... 
اضرم نار محبتك في قلوبنا .... 
واقبل صلاتنا واستجب لنا .... 
وارحمنا والتفت برحمتك الينا  يا رب المجد....
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)

إليك يسوع أتوقُ أرتمي بينَ يديك
 كطفلٍ صغيرٍ أُريدُ أن أعبدَ وجهكَ

 أنتَ يا ربّ قوتي خلاصي ونشيدي
 أرنِّم يا فرحي يسوع أنتَ رجائي...

إليكَ أرفعُ قلبي أضعُ فيكَ ثقتي
 راحتي أنتَ إلهي وقلبك مَسكِني​


----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2020)




----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2020)

+ إلهي.. 
ليتني أعرفك، يا من أنت تعرفني. 
ليتني أعرفك يا قوة نفسي!! 
أكشف لي عن ذاتك، يا معزي نفسي..! ليتني أعاينك يا ضياء عيناي..! 
أسرع يا بهجة نفسي لأتأمل فيك يا سرور قلبي..! 
ألهمني حبك، فأنت هو حياتي..!
 لا تترك أحضاني، 
أيها العريس السمائي، 
فعند حلولك ينتاب كياني كله داخلي وخارجي. نشوة فائقة علوية!
هب لي قلبًا لا ينبض إلا بحبك،
 ونفسًا تعشقك، 
وروحًا أمينًا لذكراك،
 وفكرًا يدرك غور أسرارك وعقلا يستريح فيك ويتحد بحكمتك المحيية دائمًا، ويعرف كيف يحبك بتقوى أيها الحب المذخر فيك كل حكمة!
( القديس اغسطينوس )


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2020)

+ إلهي.. 
ليتني أعرفك، يا من أنت تعرفني. 
ليتني أعرفك يا قوة نفسي!! 
أكشف لي عن ذاتك، يا معزي نفسي..! ليتني أعاينك يا ضياء عيناي..! 
أسرع يا بهجة نفسي لأتأمل فيك يا سرور قلبي..! 
ألهمني حبك، فأنت هو حياتي..!
 لا تترك أحضاني، 
أيها العريس السمائي، 
فعند حلولك ينتاب كياني كله داخلي وخارجي. نشوة فائقة علوية!
هب لي قلبًا لا ينبض إلا بحبك،
 ونفسًا تعشقك، 
وروحًا أمينًا لذكراك،
 وفكرًا يدرك غور أسرارك وعقلا يستريح فيك ويتحد بحكمتك المحيية دائمًا، ويعرف كيف يحبك بتقوى أيها الحب المذخر فيك كل حكمة!
( القديس اغسطينوس )


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)

إجعله يا رب أسبوعاً مباركاً، أبعد عنا الأمراض، احفظنا من الشر، أطفئ روح البغض والحقد، أعطنا سلامك واملأنا من فرحك ورجائك لنواجه جميع الصعوبات. يا رب، العالم يبحث عن السلام وانت قلت سلامي اعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم، سلام يفوق كل العقول. سلام يبهج القلوب المعذبة، سلام يفرح النفوس المتألمة، سلام يمنح الأمل والرجاء ويملأ القلوب محبة ورحمة، سلام ينير الظلام، سلام يحقق العدل للجميع. فيا ربي، عَزِّ قلوب عبيدك، أولادك الواقفين أمامك، في ضيقاتهم وأحزانهم، وثبتهم في الرجاء وفي المحبة، وفي الإيمان. واجعلهم يا رب، يثقون بأنك معهم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.
ثق بأن كل مشكلة تواجهها أو حزن تمر به سينحل، وبدل الظلام سيكون هناك إشراقة وبداية أجمل. لا تخف، لان الرب معك ليمنحك سلاماً وسعادة تفوق العقل. إن إلهنا إله المستحيلات ولا يعسر عليه شيء. لك المجد يا رب وإلى الأبد. أمين


----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2020)

أعلم يارب ماذا يحدث في نهاية الطريق
 ولكني واثق أنك هنا وهناك معي ماسكاً بيدي 
نسير سوياً واثق أنك سترفعني قبل أن أقع 
تحملني على يديك قبل  أن أتعب 
لأنني وأثق فيك يا يسوع..
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)

سبحوا الرب يا جميع الشعوب 
 هللوا لله يا كل الأمم فقد 
 عظمت علينا رحمته ومجده
 باقيا الئ الأبد .
 المجد والإكرام والتسيبح 
للرب القدوس رب الجنود​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)

يا يسوع، أنا ضعيفٌ وأنت ربُّ القوّات قوّتي.
يا يسوع، أنا فقيرٌ وأنتَ ربُّ الكنوز أغنني.
يا يسوع، أنا مريض، وأنت طبيبُ المراحم إشفني.
يا يسوع، أنا جائعُ، وأنت خبزُ الحياة أشبعني بمحبّتك.
يا يسوع، أنا عطشانٌ وأنت الماء الحيّ إروني بمحبّتك....
يا يسوع، أنا خاطئ وأنتَ تغفرُ الذنوب، إغفر لي خطاياي. 
قلبي وإرادتي خاصّتك وكلّيتي لكَ.
فاملك عليَّ ملكًا مُطلقًا يا يسوع إنّي أُوكِل قلبك في عائلاتنا، 
 أنظر ثمّ افعل ما يرضاه قلبُك. دعْ قلبك يفعل، إنّي أتّكل عليك.
إليكَ أُسلّمُ ذاتي. أنا على يقين أنّك لا تخذلني.
يا قلب يسوعَ الأقدس إنّي أضعُ عليك اتّكالي.
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2020)

سبحوا الرب يا جميع الشعوب 
 هللوا لله يا كل الأمم فقد 
 عظمت علينا رحمته ومجده
 باقيا الئ الأبد .
المجد والإكرام والتسيبح 
للرب القدوس رب الجنود​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)

اليوم وكل يوم اسبحك يا رب..
بقدملك اليوم حياتي
 بقدملك اليوم ذاتي
 بقدملك اليوم حبي وامتناني على عطاياك ونعمك
 انا بوثق فيك يا رب وبتكل عليك...
الك المجد لأنك انت المجد يا ملك المجد 
ومن دونك ما في مجد وكل مجد باطل
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)

علمتني الحيــاة، ان أقول دائمــا يا رب
 لا انتظر شيئ من "أحــد" ، لا أرجو "أحــد
 لا أبكي على الي فــات لا أندم على ما فــات
 ولا الوم الزمــان على شيئ ، فأنــا لــي رب كبير ،
 يعطيني دون حسـاب ، اذا بكيــت يرضينــي ،
 اذا فقدت شيئ يعوضنــي ،
 يــا رب ما لــي سواك ، يــارب​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2020)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يونيو 2020)

صلاه من اجل عوبديا 

يارب يا قدوسنا الحي يا الاهنا الصالح-
بصلى لك من اجل اخونا عوبديا-- 
ارفع الالم و اشفى الجرح و املاء روحه بالسلام--
اصلى من اجله و من اجل روحه 
 بارك صومه و صلاته يا رب


 و اصلى من اجل المنتدى و ادارته -- 

الرب يعطيهم حكمه  فى التصرف بمحبه---
و احتواء اخواتنا الحلوين الشباب و رعايتهم و ليس الحكم عليهم بالابتعاد و تركهم
فواجبنا ان ننبههم و ناخذ بيدهم  و ليس ان نتركهم 



اصلى ان الرب يتدخل و يطيب قلب المجروح و يدى حكمه للمسئول 

 
نشكرك يا رب على كل شىء


----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2020)

​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)

يا يسوع، أنا ضعيفٌ وأنت ربُّ القوّات قوّتي.
يا يسوع، أنا فقيرٌ وأنتَ ربُّ الكنوز أغنني.
يا يسوع، أنا مريض، وأنت طبيبُ المراحم إشفني.
يا يسوع، أنا جائعُ، وأنت خبزُ الحياة أشبعني بمحبّتك.
يا يسوع، أنا عطشانٌ وأنت الماء الحيّ إروني بمحبّتك....
يا يسوع، أنا خاطئ وأنتَ تغفرُ الذنوب، إغفر لي خطاياي. 
قلبي وإرادتي خاصّتك وكلّيتي لكَ.
فاملك عليَّ ملكًا مُطلقًا يا يسوع إنّي أُوكِل قلبك في عائلاتنا، 
 أنظر ثمّ افعل ما يرضاه قلبُك. دعْ قلبك يفعل، إنّي أتّكل عليك.
إليكَ أُسلّمُ ذاتي. أنا على يقين أنّك لا تخذلني.
يا قلب يسوعَ الأقدس إنّي أضعُ عليك اتّكالي.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)

يسوع نحن ضعفاء، وإنت رب القوات أعطينا القوه
 يا يسوع نحن فقراء وإنت رب الكنوز اغنينا
 يا يسوع نحن مرضى وإنت طبيب المراحم اشفينا
 يايسوع نحن جائعون وإنت خبز الحياة اشبعنا بمحبتك
 يا يسوع نحن عطاش وإنت الماء الحي اروينا بمحبتك​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2020)

‎يا يسوع الفادي، 
إليك اسلم قلبي فضعه في قلبك 
فاني لا اريد أن أعيش الا فيه ، فليكن قلبي قرباناً لك 
إحفظنا  في هذا المساء وأهلني ان أتمثل بك .
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يوليو 2020)

إني أختم يارب نهاري
 بشكرك كما افتتحه بتسبيحك
 فاختم بالخير كل أعمال حياتي
 لتكن يارب خدمتنا لرضاك
 وصلاتنا لحمدك وحياتنا لمجدك...
ولا تحسب يارب علينا هفواتنا
 أعطنا ليلا هادئا ونوما هنيئا ويقظه نشيطه
 بشفاعه والدتك مريم فرح البيعه وأم المحبه
 نصعد لك المجد الآن والى الأبد 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)

إليكَ يا ربّ نصلي 
طالبين منك حضورك الدائم في حياتنا فنرفع قلوبُنا 
ونفوسنا تعبيرا عن مدى اتكالنَا عليك 
مرددين دائماً لتكن مشيئِتك في حياتنا ...
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)

يكفيني حضنك فهو يحميني
 يكفيني حنانك فهو يرويني
 تكفيني نظراتك فهي من آلامي تشفيني
 ويكفيني وجودك معي....فأنت عن العالم تغنيني​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)

يارب بارك صباحنا وأجعل يومنا مملوء بسلامك.
بارك بيوتنا وعائلاتنا وأغمرنا بدفئ حنانك ومحبتكَ
 بارك ذهابنا وإيابنا وعلمنا ربي أن نصلي ونسامح
 وعلمنا كيف نعيش بمحبة حقيقية غير مزيفة
 وأن نخضع لمشيئتك إلى الآبد. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

يارب من أجل الصامتين المتألمين ..
ثقيلي التجارب وممتلئ الأحزان
 من أجل كل وجع داخل القلب ..
وكل مراره تسكن النفس
 وكل وحده تملك الروح......
من أجل أمراض النفس والجسد
 من أجل كل ما يؤلم ولم ننطق به
 وكل ما يؤلم ونصرخ من شدته
 انظر برحمتك بعظيم تحننك ورأفتك
 ارفع عنهم وعنا كل الأوجاع والآلام والأحزان
 بنعمتك وسلامك واحتوائك
 الذي ليس بعده احتياج​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

انت ربي ، انت مخلصي وكل حبي
 انت هو نور دربي ، اعبدك ، اسجد لك يا ربي
 انت قوتي ، انت صخرتي ، 
واذا ابتعدت عنك ضاع مني كل شيء
 في الشدة تعزيني ، في الضعف تقويني ، 
وانا بقربك امتلكت كل شيء ..
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

ربي يسوع المسيح 
 انرني بروحك  ليتمجد فيّ اسمك  اغمرني بحبك 
  لكي بحبك أظهر  للعالم مجدك ......
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2020)

لك المجد والشكر أيّها المسيح	 
من أجل كلامك الحيِّ لنا 	 
فأعطنا أن نؤمن ونعمل به 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)

إلهي وربي، 
 أصلي إليك وأطلب منك ...
أن تحميني وتحمي أخوتي البشر، 
 في هذا الوقت العصيب الذي ينتشر فيه كورونا فيروس، 
 أنت هو ملجأي، 
 وفي ظلّ جناحيك أحتمي، 
 أينما كنتُ وكيفما كنتُ، 
 فأني دائم الدعاء لك انت محامي 
 الذي يدافع عني في كلّ يوم،
 حبك وأمانتك، ورحمتك وغفرانك، 
 تحيط بي فلا أخاف ولا أخشى شيئاً، 
 أثق فيك يا إلهي كل الثقة، 
 وأشكرك لأنك تحبني وتحميني، 
 فكن معي، 
 ولا تدعني أسقط في التجربة، 
 بل أحطني بعنايتك ونجني. 
اسألك هذا باسم المسيح يسوع ربي، 
 وبشفاعة أمي العذراء مريم القديسة. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)

ايها المسيح بقيامتك خلصتنا ارحمنا نحن وامواتنا
 رب الكل الذي نزل ومات بين الاموات
 وتلاشت خطياهم في القبر وبصلاحك راؤا القيامة
 في يوم قيامتك بك افرح ايها المسيح ...
واصبح فمي كنارة الاقوال في يوم عيدك وقيامتك
 لأزمر لك السبح ولا اسكت الا اذا كنت مدعوا لفرحك
 في هذا اليوم الذي به تحرر الاموات من نير الموت
 حررنا من نير العدو الذي يسحقنا
 في هذا اليوم استيقظ العادلين وسبحوك من الرميم
 ايقظ نفسي من النوم لأزمر لك المجد باليقظة
 في اليوم الذي يشرق الرجاء للأموات الراقدين من الابد
 لا يا رب تميتهم بخطاياهم اقمهم ليقروا ويعترفوا باسمك
 في اليوم الذي منحتهم الفرحة للأموات من داخل قبورهم
 فرحهم بغفران خطاياهم ليقروا برحمة انعامك
 في الخفية او العلن بك تضيء عروس الملك
 بقتلك حزنت يا رب , فرح وجهها بقيامتك
 صرخ الانبياء وقالوا لها : قومي أضيئ فقد وصل نورك
 موتك يكون لفرحنا وقيامتك لبركتنا
 قيامتك تكون لشفائنا وعيدك لانتصارنا
 كلنا نقر لعظمتك بسبب خلاصك الذي منحتنا
 المجد للاب الازلي الذي ارسل ابنه لخلاصنا
 والسجود للابن الذي من حضنه لقيامته بالمجد من القبر
 والشكر للروح القدس الذي باليقظة زيح قبره
 وعلينا مراحمه وحنانه في كل وقت وحين ... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2020)

صلاة أمام الصليب.
 . 
اني راكع أمام أقدامك، يا يسوع المصلوب، 
لكي اعبدك واشكرك من أجل عطية حياتك لأجلي.
إمسح أنت دموعي ، انت عوني وسندي في الأوقات الصعبة،
 اصغي إلى وجعي وشقائي ، وضم الامي معاً إلى الامك المقدسة .
انت تعرف قلبي المتعب وتعلم ما فيه، 
لكنه سعيد بحبك ، اجعلني أن أقبل صعوبات الحياة .
كثيرا ما لا أفكر بالامك العظيمة واتي إليك 
مقدما الامي الوضيعة ، وانت تضع يديك 
علي وتعزيني وتهدئ من روعي ، 
اشفي جراحاتي بحبك، خذني بين ذراعيك 
واجعلني أشعر بقلبك الملتهب بحبك من أجلي. 
والآن أيضا اطرق على قلبك وأسألك 
من أجلنا ومن أجل كل العالم، 
وان كنا غير مستحقين، نعمة الخلاص من هذا الوباء 
 الذي أصاب العالم، اسمعني يارب، 
واستجب إلى كل ما اطلبه عندما يتفق مع إرادتك. 
يا يسوع المصلوب، إلى جانبك توجد وحاضرة امك
 وأمنا الحبيبة مريم، احتضنوا بحنانكم الكبير 
كل المتألمين وكونوا لهم ولنا العزاء والرجاء .
 ( أمين )​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)

‎يا يسوع الفادي، 
إليك اسلم قلبي فضعه في قلبك 
فاني لا اريد أن أعيش الا فيه ،
 فليكن قلبي قرباناً لك 
إحفظنا  في هذا المساء وأهلني ان أتمثل بك .
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2020)

صلاة الأهل من أجل أولادهم:
يا أبانا السماوي المُحِب البشر،
 الرحيم الرؤوف، 
 ارحم أولادنا عبيدَك الذين نصلّي من أجلهم،
 وأودعهم عنايتكَ وحمايتكَ العطوفة....
كن يا اللّه مرشدهم وحاميهم في كل خطوة.
أرشِدهم في طريق حقّكَ،
 قرّبهم إليكَ، ليعيشوا حياةً مستقيمةً وتقيّةً 
 في محبّتكَ ومخافتِك،
 متمّمين مشيئتكَ على الدوام.
امنحهم نعمتك ليكونوا متعقّلين،
 مجتهدين، وَرعين ومُحسنين.
احمِهم من كلّ هجمات العدو،
 وهَبهم الحكمة والقوّة 
 ليُقاوِموا جميع تجارب ومفاسد هذه الحياة.
إهدهم إلى طريق الخلاص.
بمراحم ابنك الوحيد، مخلّصنا يسوع المسيح.
بشفاعات والدته وجميع القدّيسين. 





آميــن.


----------



## كلدانية (24 يوليو 2020)

امامك انحني ومنك اطلب ولك اصلي يا رب ، 
من اجل جميع المرضى ،
 فاستجب لصلاتي وبارك حياتي 
وعائلتي ونجنا من كل شر ..
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)

أشكرك يا رب على على كل شيء
 أعطيتني لي  وأشكرك على كل شيء أخذته مني .
أثق أنك ستعوضني عن كل ألم وتعب .. 
أثق أنك لا تتركني في منتصف الطريق ....
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2020)

يا رب، 
بارك نهارنا، بارك أيامنا، بارك أهلنا وأولادنا، 
بارك كنائسنا وأديرتنا، بارك كهنتنا وراهباتنا،
 بارك وطننا والعالم أجمع. عليك يا رب توكلت، 
وبحكمتك يا رب وثقت، و بمشيئتك يا رب آمنت.
 فحين تصعب الحياة، نثق يا رب بانك موجود معنا دائماً. 
لا نخاف السحب إن تجمعت ، ولا نخاف من الصعوبات إن ثقلت .
 فالشمس لا بد ان تشرق من جديد. من معه الرب حقيقة، 
لا يمكن ان يهزمه شيء.
 المجد لك يا إلهنا ورجاءنا المجد لك إلى الأبد . 
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2020)

هلم أيها الروح القدس، 
وأرسل من السماء شعاع نورك. 
هلم يا أبا المساكين. هلم يا معطي المواهب. هلم يا ضياء القلوب.
 أيها المعزي الجليل، يا ساكن القلوب العذب، أيتها الاستراحة اللذيذة، 
أنت في التعب راحة، وفي الحر اعتدال، وفي البكاء تعزية. أيها النور الطوباوي، إملأ باطن قلوب مؤمنيك، لأنه بدون قدرتك لا شيء في الانسان ولا شيء طاهر : طهر ما كان دنساً، إسق ما كان يابساً، إشف ما كان معلولاً، ليِّن ما كان صلباً، أضرم ما كان بارداً، دبّر ما كان حائراً.
 أعط مؤمنيك المتكلين عليك المواهب السبع، امنحهم ثواب الفضيلة، 
هب لهم غاية الخلاص، أعطهم السر
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2020)

سامحنا يا رب 
لاننا لم نكن نشكرك دائماً على حياتنا الطبيعية
 سامحنا لأننا لم نشكرك الصحة
 سامحنا لأننا لم نشكرك على العائلة
 سامحنا لأننا لم نشكرك على ما نملك 
 و دائماً حزينين على ما لا نملك
علمنا يا رب
 أن نكون حامدين شاكرين
 فرحين بما نملك
نطلب منك يا رب 
 أن تشفي مرضى الفايروس و كل الأمراض
 و أعط الأطباء حكمةً و صبراً و قوة 
 لمساعدة المرضى
ساعد يا رب 
 من يمر في ضيقٍ او أزمةٍ او أنتظار.
أملأنا بروحك القدوس لنعيش كأبناءٍ لك
منك نطلب يا رب ​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2020)

نرفع صلاتنا اليك يا رب 
على نية شفاء جميع المرضى المتألمين 
وخاصة مرضى السرطان والكورونا.... 
يا رب كثرت الامراض والاوبئة وليس هناك من دواء....
 تحنن ربي على ابنائك وانعم عليهم بالشفاء.... 
فانت طبيب الاطباء وليس لنا معين سواك... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)

ربّي أركعُ أمامك
 فخذ قلبي وضعه امام مذبحك
 وجبيني ارفعه نحوك
 فخذ افكاري وقدسها بمراحمك
 وعينايا تتوسل لروئية شخصك...
وصوتي يدعوك إلَهي من لي غيرك
 ويدايا تكتب لست أرضى الا ان احيا بقربك
 وخطى قدمايا تسير حيث ترتاح برفقتك
 إني أختبئ في ظلك واسمع همسات حبك
 آمين ...​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)

يا ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح،
 يا من فديتنا على الصليب المقدس لأنك تحبنا. 
في هذا الأحد المبارك أشرق على قلوبنا بنور 
معرفة لاهوتك الذي لا يضمحل وأفتح حدقة ذهنِنا
 لفهمِ تعاليم إنجيلك المقدس، ضع فينا خشية وصاياك  
نور طريقنا نحو الخلاص، أسقنا ماء الحياة واطعمنا خبز الحياة،
 حتى لانعطش أو نجوع أبدا. نور أفكارنا وأعمالنا، حتى نفكر ونعمل بكل مايرضيك، لأنك أنت استنارة نفوسنا وأجسادنا. يا يسوع المسيح اجعلنا مستحقين أن نتناول من جسدك الطاهر ودمك الكريم، فكما قلت لتلاميذك خذوا من جسدي ودمي لمغفرة خطاياكم، إجعلنا بتناولنا القربان الأقدس، 
ننال مغفرة لخطايانا. لك المجد إلى الأبد. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)

نشكرك يا رب .. 
أنت في أحزاننا المعزي .. 
و في ضيقاتنا الفرج 
 و في أمنياتنا و سعادتنا شريك لنا .. 
تباركها بمجدك فتكتمل ... 
آمين يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)

صلاة قبل النوم 
 يارب 
 أنت هو الطبيب القادر أن يشفي كل أمراضنا ويداوي جراحتنا
 أتوسّل إليك أن تشفيني من مـرض خبيث يؤلمني
 لأني مهما امتلكت من مال ومهما عشـت أتنعم لن أجـد راحتي...
 لأن الجراح تثير الإضطرابات والقلق في قلبي فتفقدني سلامي
 ولذلك لا أطلب أن تشفيني وحدي بل والذين يجذبوني للخطيئة
 أسألك أن تداوي جراحي النفـسيّة التي قد أصابتني في طفولتي
 لأن جسـدي إن كـان صحـيحاً ولكن نفسي تتألم فلن أرتاح أبداً
أيّها الربّ الحنون أنت تعرف مشاكلي ومع هذا أضعها أمامك
 فداوي الجُرح الكبير المفتوح في قلبي لتخفي جراحات جسدي
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أغسطس 2020)

صلاة  النوم
 إلهي.. في نهاية يوم مليء بالعمل والتعب والمشاكل
 أطلب منك أن تعن ضـعفي حـتى أنـام مطمئناً هادئاً
 أعني أن أستسلم لك بكل حواسـي لتخـضع لمشيئتك...
 في كل ساعةٍ من ساعات نومي أُحرسني وأنر قلبي
 قوني ضد الفكر ومحاربات إبليس وجنوده الأشرار
 أرسل لي ملاكي الحارس ليحفظنى من سهام العدو
 وإن هاجـت قـوات الظـلمة فـأنت قادر أن تحفظني
 لا تدعني أنسـاك وأنـا نائم بل لتكن ذكراك تملأني
 فاجعل أحلامى وأفكاري كلها تنحصر فيك وحدك
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)

آتي اليك يا يسوع، 
عبر قلب مريم الطاهر والدتك القديسة.
لأقدم كل أعمالي وأفراحي وآلامي في هذا اليوم ..
من أجل كل نوايا:
- قلبك المقدس، بالاتحاد بالذبيحة المقدمة على المذبح الغافر،
 في جميع أنحاء العالم، تعويضا عن الخطايا المقترفة....
- نوايا جميع الواقفين امامك. 
ولا سيما نوايا الضعفاء والمرضى منهم.
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب 
كن في عون كل المنشدين طرقك، 
 كل من لا مأوى له ... 
أرشدهم الى سبيلك، كن لهم مسكناً هانئاً،


امين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أغسطس 2020)

نصلى من اجل لبنان -- نصلى من اجل كل عائله فقدة فرد من افرادها-- نصلى لك عائله لديها مصابين -- نصلى لكل عائله لديها متوفيين-بنصلى لكل شخص تحت الانقاد ان الرب ينقذهم و يطلعوهم-- 

نصلى من اجل اصحاب كل بيت خرب-- كل محل دمر-- كل مبنى اتهشم-- كل سياره اتدششت--
نصلى من اجل كل المرضى الى هشمت المستشفى عليهم---بنصلى من اجل الشعب-- نصلى من اجل الزعرالى حدث---- نصلى من اجل كل طفل اتيتم-- كل طفل شاف مناظر جثث متبعثره قدامه --
نلجاء لك يا رب -- مين غيرك يداوى -- و مين غيرك يشدد
رحمتك يا رب نطلب


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)

أبي الحنون لا أريد لأي شي أن يبعدني عنك
 فكن معي في عتمة هذا الليل و أختر لي كل
 ما يرضيك و أبعدني عن أختياراتي التي لا
 ترضيك وتبعدني عنك وأن كنت أريدها
 بشفاعة أمنا العذراء وجميع القديسين...
 آميـن​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)

يارب 
...انت القادر على كل مستحيل ....
يارب...انت ملك السلام
 انشرالسلام في بلادنا و كل العالم ..
احفظ الشعوب من شر أعداء الحياة ....
ارفع كل كاس ثقيل.......
عزى كل اليتامى و الأرامل ...
اشفي كل مريض ...
يارب يتكل عليك العارفون أسمك ,
 لأنك لم تترك طالبيك يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2020)

عند الامور المستحيلة والمستَعصية
 ربنا وليس سواه…
أنه وحده ربّ القوات
 صانع المعجزات
 ومنير الظلمات...
واهب الحياة لمن ليس له حياة
 باعث الأمل
 أطلبه وأحتمي به
 فهو واقف على الباب ويقرع
 أفتح له..​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2020)

ياااااااااااا رب في هذا الصباح المبارك نصلي:
حتى تعطينا أن نعمل بوصاياك
 وأن نكون حكماء لنعرف ماذا نختار
 وأن تكون لنا إرادة لنستطيع ان نختار
 وأن نملك القوة لنمضي في طريقك بثبات...
وأن نعرف أنك آنت الطريق و الحق الحياة
 وأن نتبعك حتى لا يمشي في الظلام بل يكون لنا نور الحياة
 فأنر يارب عقولنا وبصيرتنا كي نختارك أنت وحدك دون سواك​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أغسطس 2020)

كما أشع النور على وجهكَ ، 
أعطنا يا رب من نورك :
لنبعد عنا كل خطيّة تبعدنا عنكَ 
وتقرّبنا منكَ كأبناء لله بالرب يسوع .
كي لا نتعلّق بالجسد وننسى الروح .
لكي نسعى لبناء مجتمع يتجلّى حضوركَ فيه .
لكي نعيش كجماعة يتجلّى حبّكَ فيها .
لكي لا نيأس عندما تحيطنا الظلمة من كلّ حدب وصوب .
لكي يتجلّى ملكوتكَ في حياتنا .
لكي نشهد للنور الحقيقي .
لكي نرى تجلّيك بكلمتكَ المقدسة .
لكي نرى تجلّيك بوجوه الفقراء والمهمّشين والمظلومين .
لكي تكون أعمالنا تجلّياً لحضوركَ 
في العالم فيرى أعمالنا الصالحة ،
 فيتمجّد أبانا في السماوات .
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 أغسطس 2020)

يا مريح التعابى يا معزي الحزانى ايها الطبيب الاعظم لكل داءٍ فينا يا شافي المجروحين والمكلومين والمرضى والمتألمين ايها الراحة والفرح والسلام والطمأنينة والامان الذين لا نجدهم في شخص او شئ اخر سواك ربنا الحبيب يسوع المسيح ارحنا في هذا اليوم وامنحنا سلامك وفرحك وامانك لكي نستثمره لمجد اسمك القدوس تبارك اسمك القدوس للابد امين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 أغسطس 2020)

يا بابا يسوع الحلو الشهي اللذيذ المذاق ارحم شقائي واشفي كل جروح بقالها عقود في قلبي ولم اغفر لمسببيها علمني اقتدي بك يا اله المحبة والغفران اللامحدودين اللامشروطين سامحني على اطفاء روحك القدوس بداخلي بسبب عدم تقديس ما انظر اليه وما افكر به وما اقوله وما افعله سهواً مني او عن قصد فانا الخاطئ الماثل امامك استسمحك ان تعفو وتغفرلي اثامي وتنقيني بدمك الطاهر النقي طهر نظري وفكري وقلبي وان اضع صليبك امام عيني في اي شئ اقوله وافعله وان اقتدي بك انت الخادم الاعظم لاخدمك واخدم الاخرين حباً بك وتكريماً لمجد اسمك القدوس امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

نرفع صلاتنا اليك يا رب 
على نية شفاء جميع المرضى المتألمين 
وخاصة مرضى السرطان والكورونا.... 
يا رب كثرت الامراض والاوبئة وليس هناك من دواء....
تحنن ربي على ابنائك وانعم عليهم بالشفاء.... 
فانت طبيب الاطباء وليس لنا معين سواك... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب، امنحنا السلام والمحبة والفرح ونجنا من التجارب والمخاطر وهب لنا ان نعيش بأمان واستقرار. ادخل بيوتنا وعقولنا وقلوبنا وباركنا. احفظنا خلال هذا النهار ورافقن...ا في كل اعمالنا. يا رب، العالم يبحث عن السلام. أنت قلت سلامي اعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم، سلام يفوق كل العقول. سلام يبهج القلوب المعذبة، سلام يفرّح النفوس المتألمة، سلام يمنح الأمل والرجاء ويملأ القلوب محبة ورحمة، سلام ينير الظلام، سلام يحقق العدل للجميع. فيا ربي، عزي قلوب أولادك الواقفين أمامك، في ضيقاتهم وأحزانهم، وثبتهم في الرجاء، المحبة، والإيمان. اجعلهم يا رب، يثقون بأنك معهم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر.. ثق بأن كل مشكلة تواجهها أو حزن تمر به سينحل، وبدل الظلام سيكون هناك إشراقة وبداية أجمل. لا تخف لان الرب معك ليمنحك سلاماً وسعادة تفوق العقل. إن إلهنا إله المستحيلات ولا يعسر عليه شيء.
لك المجد يا رب وإلى الأبد. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أغسطس 2020)

صلاة المساء
 إن طلبت من الله طلبا ، لا يضعف إيمانك إن تأخرت إستجابته
 لصلاتك .... بل ثق أن الله لابد سيعمل ،
 و لابد سيأتى لإنقاذك و لو فى الهزيع الأخير من الليل .​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2020)

يارب 
...انت القادر على كل مستحيل ....
يارب...انت ملك السلام
 انشرالسلام في بلادنا و كل العالم ..
احفظ الشعوب من شر أعداء الحياة ....
ارفع كل كاس ثقيل.......
عزى كل اليتامى و الأرامل ...
اشفي كل مريض ...
يارب يتكل عليك العارفون أسمك ,
لأنك لم تترك طالبيك يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2020)

فليكن قلب يسوع الاقدس مباركا و ممجدا ,
​في كل زمان و في كل مكان
 يا يسوع . انت ذو القلب الشفيق الكلي الجوده و الصلاح. انت تراني و تحبني , انت رحيم و غفور, اذ لايمكنك ان ترى الشقاء دون ان ترغب في موداوته . ها اني اضع كل رجائي فيك و اثق بأنك لن تهملني وان نعمك تفوق دائما امالي... فحقق لي يا يسوع جميع وعودك و امنحني النعم اللازمه لحالتي و الق السلام في عائلتي و عزَني في شدائدي و كن ملجائي طيلة حياتي . وفي ساعة موتي , ان كنت خاطئا فأن...
ي سأجد في قلبك ينبوع المراحم. او كنت فاترا في ايماني فأني سازداد بواسطتك حرارة او كنت حارا فأني سأرتقي درجات الكمال.
أنعم عليَّ يا يسوع بنعمة خاصه اٌليًن بها القلوب القاسيه و انشر عبادة قلبك الاقدس . و اكتب اسمي في قلبك المعبود كي لا يمحى الى الابد.
 و اسألك ان تبارك مسكني حيث تكرم صورة قلبك الاقدس.
 ++ يا قلب يسوع الاقدس, اني اثق بك​​


----------



## كلدانية (16 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2020)

مع كل صباح جديد نجدد ايماننا بك يا رب ونعلن اننا ابناؤك المتكلون عليك، فنرسم اشارة الصليب على وجوهنا ونخرج من بيوتنا متسلحين برحمتك، مبشرين بكلمتك، عاملين بحسب وصاياك وتعاليمك. اعطنا برحمتك صباح  مملوء بالمحبة والخير والفرح، واحفظنا وبارك بيوتنا وعائلاتنا. ازرع يا رب المحبة ما بين الكل ليهتدوا الى معرفتك، واشف جميع المرضى الذين اصيبوا بالكورونا وبغيرها من الاوبئة  والأمراض المستعصية ونطلب منك ان تكون لهم بلسما وتعزية وشفاء في آلامهم واوجاعهم. وأدم العافية للأصحاء، واغفر ذنوب جميع بني البشر . احمي يا رب شعبك وخليقتك  وكن معنا دوما فأنت المخلص والفادي والمعلم وانت الهنا الرؤوف والرحوم الذي تجسد واتى الى هذا العالم لكي يزرع السلام والمحبة والطمأنينة في النفوس.  لك القوة والمجد إلى الأبد . أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)

أحبك يا رب يسوع المسيح وأبارك اسمك.
أشكرك يارب في كل حين.
يا مَن كُللت بالشوك ارحمني
 يا رب ارحم كنيستك واحفظها من كل شرّ.
الآب رجائي ، الإبن ملجأي ،...​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب 
 نطلب منكَ أن تُعيننا أن نتخلص
  من رغباتنا الأنانية ; 
إعطنا يا رب فقط إحتياجاتنا 
الفعلية والضرورية ; 
ساعدنا وباركنا يا رب حتى نُغيِّر
  رغباتنا لتتفق تماماً مع إرادتك الإلهية...
الصالحة حتى نستحق أن نعبدك
  بالروح والحق . 
آمين ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 أغسطس 2020)

‏يا رب
 نطلب منك أن تكون معنا في كل ضيقاتنا
 وأن تبعد عنّا كل فكر لا يرضيك. ساندنا في كل ظروف
 حياتنا الصعبة، ونذكر بالأخص المرضى والمحتاجين 
والمعوزين والارامل والايتام والبائسين كي
 ترحمهم وتتحنن عليهم في هذه الظروف الصعبة، 
فليس لهم ملجأ سواك، أنت وحدك ملجأنا وعوننا​


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

نرفعُ أليك أيها القدوس البّار
  والأله المخلِّص والطبيب الشافي
  يسوع المسيح 
 أن تُعطي نعمة الشفاء لجميع مرضى الكورونا 
في العالم وأن تزيل هذا المرض 
من هذا العالم ولتسود رحمتك على كل بني البشر  ،
  فأنت يا رب كثير الرحمة والرأفة . آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

في المرض وفي الشدة 
،في الألم وفي الحزن 
علّمنا يا رب أن نردّد 
" لتكُن مشيئتك"​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

يا مخلصي، 
نشكرك في هذا الليل أنا وعائلتي الصغيرة 
لأجل النعم الهائلة التي أمطرتها علينا 
في هذا النهار ولأجل محبتك اللامحدودة 
يا بحر المحبة الذي لا شيء يحويه. 
الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)

إلهي، 
أشكرك على كل النّعم التي أنعمت بها عليّ إلى اليوم.
لا سيما أنك حفظتني في الحياة، وأريتني هذا النّهار الحاضر،
 ولذلك أروم أن أصرفه في خدمتك وأخصص لك كلّ ما يحدث فيه مني
 من الأفكار والأقوال والأفعال، فباركها يا رب وقدسها بأجمعها.
لكي تكون بأسرها مضطرمة بحبك ومتجهة إلى تمجيد  ...
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2020)

ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك، 
وبكثرة رأفتك أمحو مأثمي وهفواتي التي اقترفتها.
وفي الدعوة الوالديّة المُقدّسة، احمِ الأطفال في العالم 
من قدوة الاهالي السيئة. 
من أجل اسمك، أيّها الأب الرحيم، امنحنا، 
نحن السالكين بلا مبالاة الغير المُستحقين، بركاتك الوالديّة
 من أجل الاطفال، في هذا الوقت الضيق، منذ الصباح والظهر
 وحتى الليل، وأيضًا في ملكوتك الأبديّ، انت الكليّ القدرة. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2020)

على وجهي رسمت اشارة الصليب... 
ومن بيتي خرجت اواجه العالم الغريب.... 
اسير واشعر انك مني قريب.... 
ترافقني وتبعد عني كل خطر رهيب.... 
اؤمن انك معي تحميني وترعاني.... ...
ولن اخاف شيئاً مهما اصابني... 
يدك المقدسة تدافع عني .... 
وروحك القدّوس يظللّني... 
احبك ربي .... 
لأنني ابنتك وانت ابي ....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)

يا خالق السماوات والأرض، 
يا من سطعت بنورك على الكون أجمع، 
نسألك في هذا الصباح أن تشرق علينا بنورك فتباركنا، 
وتبارك أعمالنا، وتبارك حياتنا 
واحفظها من كل حزن من كل شدة من كل خطر
 ومن كل مرض، واجعل كل ايامنا مليئة بالسلام. أمين
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)

يارب 
...انت القادر على كل مستحيل ....
يارب...انت ملك السلام
 انشرالسلام في بلادنا و كل العالم ..
احفظ الشعوب من شر أعداء الحياة ....
ارفع كل كاس ثقيل.......
عزى كل اليتامى و الأرامل ...
اشفي كل مريض ...
يارب يتكل عليك العارفون أسمك ,
لأنك لم تترك طالبيك يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2020)

أشكرك يا يسوع
. عندما أكون وحيداً .. تعطيني حبك
. وعندما أكون ضعيف الإيمان .. تمنحني القوة .
وعندما أكون مشتت الفكر .. تعطيني الإرشاد
. وعندما أكون فارغاً .. تملأني فرحاً...
 . وعندما أكون فاشلاً .. تملأني بالنجاح .
وعندما أتعثر في الحياة .. أحس بذراعك تسندني .
وعندما أقع في الطريق .. تمد يداك وترفعني .
فبدونك تصبح حياتي فارغة ، مظلمة ، محطمة .
ولكني بك اتحرك وأعيش​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2020)

​​​صلاة قويّة للروح القدس
 يا أيها الروح القدس المُعزي،
 هبني القوة،
 قوّي روحي لأتخطى الصعوبات اليوميّة
 ومخاوف الاضطهاد وفخاخ الشر.
ساعدني لأكون قوي حتى في خضم ضعفي الروحي
 فأكون علامةً لمحبتك وطيبتك.
يا روح النور،
 هبني الحكمة
 لكي أتمكن من التمييز
 بين الشر والخير
 والكذب والحقيقة
 والحرب والسلام.
ولتضيء حكمتك
 مساحات الاضطراب في نفسي.
يا أيها الروح القدس المُعزي،
 هبني قدرة الفهم
 لكي أُدرك بشكل صحيح
 مشيئة الآب السماوي في حياتي.
ساعدني لكي أفهم قريبي بمحبة
 ورحمة وسلام.
ساعدني لكي أفهم، بكل كياني،
 محبة المسيح لي وللبشريّة جمعاء.
يا أيها الروح القدس، المحامي السماوي،
 هبني العلم
 لكي، وبنعمة نورك السماوي،
 أفهم بشكل صحيح
 خطط اللّه في حياتي
 وأطيع التعاليم السماويّة.
فيكون ذلك علامةً دائمة
 لرحمة معلمنا يسوع المسيح في العالم.
يا أيها الروح القدس، المعلم السماوي،
 هبني النُصح
 ونوّر فكري
 لكي أبحث في الله عن الإجابات
 لشكوكي وقلقي البشري والروحي.
ضع على شفاهي الكلمات التي تجلب السلام الى العالم،
 وساعدني لأقدم دوماً نصيحة مُساعدة
 للنفوس المنكوبة والتي تحتاج اللّه.
يا أيها الروح القدس المقدس،
 هبني التقوى
 ولتكن صلواتي جسور محبة
 توّحد قلبي بقلب
 الآب ويسوع.
ولتتجدد حياتي الروحيّة باستمرار
 لتتقوى نفسي بالإيمان والرجاء.
يا أيها الروح القدس، معزي الحزانى،
 هبني مخافة اللّه،
 لكي تبقى دوماً أمام عيناي
 المحبة السماويّة
 ولكيلا تكون أفكاري وكلماتي وأفعالي
 إهانةً لمحبة
 الآب السماوي الرحومة.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)

عند الامور المستحيلة والمستَعصية
 ربنا وليس سواه…
أنه وحده ربّ القوات
 صانع المعجزات
 ومنير الظلمات...
واهب الحياة لمن ليس له حياة
 باعث الأمل
 أطلبه وأحتمي به
 فهو واقف على الباب ويقرع
 أفتح له..​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2020)

اني أختُم، 
يا ربّ نهاري بشكركَ، كما افتتحتُهُ بتسبيحِكَ
 فاختم بالخير كلّ أعمال حياتي
 لتكن يا ربّ، خدمتُنا لرضاك
 وصلاتُنا لحمدك
 وحياتُنا لمجدك...
أحِلَّ، يا ربّ،
 حُبك في نفوسنا ونورَك في ضمائرنا
 وسلامَك في قلوبنا
 ومع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب
 وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام
ولا تحسب علينا، يا ربّ، هفواتِنا
 أعطنا ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً ويقظة نشيطة
 وصباحاً يبشرُ بالأفراح
 بشفاعة أمك مريم، فرح البيعة وأمِّ المحبة
 ونُصعد لك المجد الآن والى الأبد. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أغسطس 2020)

نَضَعُ أمامكَ ربي، 
جميعَ المَرضَى وخاصَّةً ذَوي الأمراضِ المُستَعصِيَة 
والمُميتة، كُن لَهُم العَزاءَ وإمنَحهُم الرَجاءَ والأمَلَ بالشِفاء،
 فلا يَستَسلِموا، وإزرعِ الحُبَّ والرَأفة بِمَن يُحيطُهم،
 فَيُعامِلوهم بِصَبرٍ وتَضحيَة. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)

أيها الآب السماوي القدوس، 
نصلي إليك واثقين من حنانك ورعايتك وقدرتك. 
نلجأ إليك في ضيقاتنا لتكون لنا النجاة، وفي ضعفنا القوة، 
وفي أمراضنا الشفاء، وفي خطيئتنا التوبة والقيامة، 
وفي قلقنا السلام والهدوء والطمانينة،
 وفي أحزاننا العزاء وبلسم الجراح، 
ووسط الكراهية والعداء المحبة
 التى تطفئ كل نيران الظلم وتنير الظلمة وتطرد قوى الشر. 
منك يا إلهنا نستمد القوة للصمود والجهاد الروحي، 
وبك يقوى رجائنا في مستقبل أفضل ننعم فيه بالعدل
 والحرية والأمان والتقوى، فانعم لنا بسلامك الكامل 
وعلمنا وارشدنا بروحك القدوس. ​يا رب لك المجد إلى الأبد. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)

صلاة الصليب المقدس لنيل القوة والإنتصار على الشر
ï؟¼أيها الإله العظيم الذي تعذب على خشبة الصليب من أجل خطاياي كن معي
  يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس ارحمني....
يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس ابعد عني كل سلاح ماضٍ.
يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل أذى.
يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس أوصلني إلى طريق الخلاص.
يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل خطيئة مميتة.
يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من كل خطر جسدي أو روحي.
يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس كن تعزيني وقوني على حمل الشدائد لأجل محبتك.
يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس نجني من نار جهنم وأورثني الآخرة الصالحة.
يا صليب يسوع المسيح المقدس زدني إيماناً وثبتني بمحبته تعالى إلى الأبد.
لصليبك يا سيدنا نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يا رب نمجد وبحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على الصليب لأجل خطاياي أحفظني يا يسوع لأنك قادر أن تقودني إلى طريق الخلاص واجعلني أن أكون من مختاريك. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2020)

امامك انحني ومنك اطلب 
ولك اصلي يا رب ، 
 من اجل جميع المرضى ،
 فاستجب لصلاتي وبارك حياتي 
 وعائلتي ونجنا من كل شر ..
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2020)

يسوع أنت إلهي حبُّك شافي الوحيد
 أنت حبيب نفسي أبدًا يسوع أنت من أريد 
 تعال واملك على قلبي أتوق إليك تعال
 ترنّم لك شفتاي صباحاً ومساءاً 
 أحبك للأبد ..​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2020)

يا رب... 
كلمّا اشتّد تصاعد عدد الاصابات بفايروس كرونا، 
خنق صوت زقزقة طيور السلام.... 
كلمّا تذكرت كلامك اننا سنكون في 
ضيق ولكنك معنا طول الايام... 
لن نخاف لأنك الشافي وانت من غلبت العالم.... 
لن نخاف لأنك باحوالنا تعلم.... ...
من سواك ربي ينقذنا ومن الاهوال ينجينا؟؟؟؟ 
 من سواك ربي يرعانا ومن الامراض ويحمينا ؟؟؟؟ 
 ليس لنا سواك معين يا الله .... 
عليك اتكالنا يا ربنا والهنا .... 
وبين يديك مصيرنا وحياتنا.... 
فاحفظنا وارحمنا ....
واشفي اخوتنا في الانسانية حول العالم اجمع ..
وترحم على امواتنا الراقدين ...
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2020)

افتح يارب عيني حتي احس بوجودك معي ..
ازل الغشاوة عن عيني حتي اراك ..
انر لي عيني حتي لاتري سواك ..
قدس لي عيني حتي تقدس جسدي كله .....
بارك لي عيني لكي تخدمك يالهي في الاخرين..
امين ..​


----------



## كلدانية (30 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)

يا رب
 اجعل هذا الشهر، شهر خير وبركة وفرح على جميع أبناءك، حقق لهم تمنياتهم وآمالهم ونجهم من كل شر وخطر. يا رب، لست أدري من أين ابدأ حديثي معك، لكنك لا شك تعرف ك...ل ما بداخلي سوف أكتفي بأن أرفع عيناي إليك لاشكرك من أعماق قلبي على رحمتك ورأفتك،على جودك وحنانك، وعلى بركاتك التي لا تحصى وأشكرك الهي لأنك لا تعاملنا بحسب أعمالنا، بل تعاملنا بحسب محبتك الغافرة. نسلم ذواتنا وجميع أمورنا لك، احمنا من التجارب وابعد عنا الأشرار. ولا تسلمنا إلى المخاوف والهموم العالمية. فعليك يا رب اتكالنا. باركنا، بارك عائلاتنا وبيوتنا، بارك شعبك، وكنيستك واشفي جميع المرضى المتألمين وخفف اوجاعهم يا رب واحمينا من الأوبئة وليحل سلامك في قلوبنا وبيوتنا والعالم اجمع. الهي لك المجد إلى الأبد. أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2020)

معك يا يسوع ابدا الشهر الجديد
 يا رب، نسألك في بداية هذا الشهر الجديد/ ايلول اان تلازمنا في كل أوقاتنا وتبعث روحك القدوس فينا كي يتجدد فينا روح الامل من جديد. أيها الراعي الصالح نسلم أنفسنا لعنايتك ارنا الطريق التي نسلك فيها في رضاك. إننا لا ندري بما تحمله الأيام لنا أنت وحدك يا الهي تعلم الغيوب والمكتومات. كن هدى لنا عند الارتياب وعوناً في الضيقات وقوة عند التجربة. واجعل جميع الأشياء تعمل معاً لخيرنا. باركنا أيها الرب يسوع وبارك جميع من نحبهم. كن حارساً على أفواهنا حتى لا نتكلم إلا بما يليق وامنحنا أن نحب بعضنا بعضاً بالفكر والقول والفعل ويساعد أحدنا الآخر ويحتمل بعضنا هفوات بعض بالصبر وطول الأناة واغرس فينا حب المسالمة وروح المغفرة. لك المجد إلى الأبد. أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2020)

معك يارب أختم نهاري
 ربي الحبيب أيها المسيح النور الحقيقي 
الذي ينير و يقدس كل انسان
 فليرتسم علينا نور وجهك وخصوصا في هذا الليل ...
سدد خطواتنا إلى العمل بوصاياك تعال أيها الرب يسوع ، 
 إلهي و صخرتي فإن هذا بالضبط ما أحتاج إليه ..
اجعل ملكوتك ياتي داخلي
 سُد علي و كن ملكي و سيداً على حياتي
 اضبط حياتي و اجعلني مطيعاً لمشيئتك لا مشيئتي .
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2020)

ربي يسوع، 
أشكرك لأنك افتقدتني انا الخاطئ. أشكرك لموتك على الصليب من أجلي. سامحني، وأغفر ذنوبي وأثامي. آتي اليك، لتمنحني نعمتك، لتساعدني فأتوب وأرجع لك. اقبلني يارب، استلم حياتي. أنت هو الطريق والحق والحياة.
أنت هو الراعى الصالح. انت هو ربي وسيدي . 
امـيـن​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2020)

أحبك يا رب يسوع المسيح وأبارك اسمك.
أشكرك يارب في كل حين.
يا مَن كُللت بالشوك ارحمني
 يا رب ارحم كنيستك واحفظها من كل شرّ.
الآب رجائي ، الإبن ملجأي ،...​


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2020)

حنانَك يا ربّ الأكوانِ، إليكَ رَفعتُ صلاتي، 
أنا إن أحيا فبالإيمانِ، يُشَرّفُ معنى حياتي
- سَمِعتُ نِدائكَ يا ربي يُجَلجِلُ في أعماقي، 
صدًى يتجاوبُ في قلبي مع النغَمِ الخفّاقِ 
فَسِرتُ بهديِكَ في دربي وبي ظمأ المُشتاقِ، 
لمنهلِكَ الصافي العذبِ، أروي به أمنياتي​


----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2020)

‏نمجّدك أيها الرب مخلّص جميع البشر. 
أعطنا برحمتك يوماً مملوءاً راحة وسلاماً 
ولا تخيّبنا ولا تغلق بابك بوجهنا ولا تحرمنا من عنايتك. 
نحتاج إليك ربي لترشدنا إلى الخير 
ولتباركنا وتنير بصيرتنا وترافقنا في كل خطوة نخطوها.
 فاقبل منا صلواتنا وكن لنا معيناً في المصاعب ومنجياً من التجارب​


----------



## كلدانية (5 سبتمبر 2020)

نَضَعُ أمامكَ ربي، 
جميعَ المَرضَى وخاصَّةً ذَوي الأمراضِ المُستَعصِيَة 
والمُميتة، كُن لَهُم العَزاءَ وإمنَحهُم الرَجاءَ والأمَلَ بالشِفاء،
 فلا يَستَسلِموا، وإزرعِ الحُبَّ والرَأفة بِمَن يُحيطُهم،
 فَيُعامِلوهم بِصَبرٍ وتَضحيَة. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)

يا رب
 انتَ كليّ القدرة والسلطان والحكمة ؛
 فلك حكمة في كل شيء تمنعهُ أو تمنحهُ للبشر 
 يا رب  انتً القادر أن تنهي هذا الفايروس كورونا 
 فانتً تقول كُن فيكون ؛
  فانت الخالق لكل شيء . 
استجب يا رب لطلبات محبيكَ ، 
آمين .​


----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2020)

صلاة المساء ..
يانوراً يشرق كل ليلة لينير حياتي ..
 ومن حنانه يخلق ابتساماتي .. يا بلسما يداوي جراحي .. 
اليك اسلم ذاتي في هذه الليلة 
فاحفظني من تجارب الشرير ومن الافكار الشريرة 
وامنحني صباحا مباركا يارب...
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2020)

أحبك يا رب يسوع المسيح وأبارك اسمك.
أشكرك يارب في كل حين.
يا مَن كُللت بالشوك ارحمني
 يا رب ارحم كنيستك واحفظها من كل شرّ.
الآب رجائي ، الإبن ملجأي ،...​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)

ارحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك، 
 وبكثرة رأفتك أمحو مأثمي وهفواتي التي اقترفتها.
وفي الدعوة الوالديّة المُقدّسة، احمِ الأطفال في العالم 
 من قدوة الاهالي السيئة. 
من أجل اسمك، أيّها الأب الرحيم، امنحنا، 
 نحن السالكين بلا مبالاة الغير المُستحقين، بركاتك الوالديّة
 من أجل الاطفال، في هذا الوقت الضيق، منذ الصباح والظهر
 وحتى الليل، وأيضًا في ملكوتك الأبديّ، انت الكليّ القدرة. 
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)

شكرا لك يا رب 
على مراحمك الكثيرة لنا ولان باب قلبك 
لا يغلق بوجه احد وتقول لنا 
انا دائما معكم الى دهر الداهرين 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)

على وجهي رسمت اشارة الصليب... 
ومن بيتي خرجت اواجه العالم الغريب.... 
اسير واشعر انك مني قريب.... 
ترافقني وتبعد عني كل خطر رهيب.... 
اؤمن انك معي تحميني وترعاني.... ...
ولن اخاف شيئاً مهما اصابني... 
يدك المقدسة تدافع عني .... 
وروحك القدّوس يظللّني... 
احبك ربي .... 
لأنني ابنتك وانت ابي ....
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)

التأمل بهذه الصلاة الجميلة:
لقد آمنتُ بك يا ربّ، فزدني إيمانًا، وعليك اتكلتُ يا إلهي فزدني اتكالاً، وإنّي أحبّك يا ربّ فزد حبّي اضطرامًا، وها إنّ نفسي نادمة على آثامها فزدها ندامة. أرشدني يا ربّ بحكمتك، أضبطني بعدلك، عزّني برحمتك، أسترني بقدرتك. إنّي أريد يا ربّ كلّ ما تريده، وما دمتَ تريده ولأنّك تريده. إجعلني يا ربّ حارًّا في صلاتي، قنوعًا في مأكلي، أمينًا في وظيفتي، ثابتًا في مقاصدي.
صيّرني يا ربّ أنيسًا في معاشرتي، مؤدّبًا في تصرّفي، عفيفًا في حديثي، مستقيمًا في سيرتي. فه...ا أنا يا ربّ أقدّم لك أفكاري وأقوالي وأفعالي، فاجعلني أفتكر فيك، وأتكلّم عنك، وأشتغل لك وأتعب من أجلك. إملأ يا ربّ قلبي من المحبّة لك، ومن البغض لي ولرذائلي، ومن الرحمة لقريبـي، ومن الازدراء لكلّ شيء عالميّ. إجعلني يا ربّ أنتصر على اللذّة بالإماتة، وعلى البخل بالصّدقة، وعلى الغضب بالوداعة، وعلى الفتور بالحرارة في العبادة.
صيّرني يا ربّ رصينًا في أموري، شجاعًا في مخاطري، صبورًا في شدائدي متواضعًا في نجاحي. أنِر يا ربّ عقلي، وأضرم إرادتي، وطهّر جسدي، وقدّس نفسي. عرّفني يا ربّ ما أحقر الأرض، وما أعظم السماء، وما أقصر الزمان، وما أطول الأبديّة. أنعِم عليّ يا ربّ أن أستعدّ للموت، وأخاف من الدينونة، وأنجوَ من الجحيم وأنال النعيم. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)

معك يا يسوع ابدا الشهر الجديد
 يا رب، نسألك في بداية هذا الشهر الجديد/ ايلول اان تلازمنا في كل أوقاتنا وتبعث روحك القدوس فينا كي يتجدد فينا روح الامل من جديد. أيها الراعي الصالح نسلم أنفسنا لعنايتك ارنا الطريق التي نسلك فيها في رضاك. إننا لا ندري بما تحمله الأيام لنا أنت وحدك يا الهي تعلم الغيوب والمكتومات. كن هدى لنا عند الارتياب وعوناً في الضيقات وقوة عند التجربة. واجعل جميع الأشياء تعمل معاً لخيرنا. باركنا أيها الرب يسوع وبارك جميع من نحبهم. كن حارساً على أفواهنا حتى لا نتكلم إلا بما يليق وامنحنا أن نحب بعضنا بعضاً بالفكر والقول والفعل ويساعد أحدنا الآخر ويحتمل بعضنا هفوات بعض بالصبر وطول الأناة واغرس فينا حب المسالمة وروح المغفرة. لك المجد إلى الأبد. أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (16 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)

نعم يارب اعطنا يدك
 اعطنا لمسة شفاء 
 شفاء من جميع آلامنا 
 وليكن سلامك معنا دائما 
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)

أشرق يا ربّ شمس الأمل في حياتنا ولا تدعها تغيب.
امنح عالمنا المضطرب في كلّ مكان سلامك الحقيقيّ.
كي يتمتع ساكنوه بما أنعمت عليهم من العطايا والنعم والبركات.
نصلي اليوم إليك يا ربّ، على نية المحزونين ليعود الفرح إليهم
 على نية المرضى المتألمين ليشفوا من مرضهم...
على نية المشردين ليجدوا الأمان و يعودوا إلى بيوتهم
 على نية الفقراء الجائعين ليشبعوا من خيراتك
 على نية البعيدين والمهملين والمنسيين ليجدوا الفرح والتعزية
 لأنك وحدك فرحنا ورجاؤنا​


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2020)

يسوع انت هو الرب شافى كل مريض
 يا رب من فضلك اشفى كل مريض وفرّح كل قلب حزين
  وداوى كل قلب مجروح وامسح كل دمعه فى عيون اولادك 
 واحفظ اولادك من شر الدنيا وشر ابليس واعوانه وخبثته وتجاربه
&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340; امين &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57340;​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2020)

ابدأ نهارك بالصلاة، وارفع قلبك الى السماء
ليملأ السلام نفسك ويشع الفرح في يومك
 ولتكن اعمالك مرضية للربّ. آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)

أشرق يا رب بنورك في حياتنا وفي يومنا هذا
 رافق مسارنا وأعمالنا، نقي نياتنا فتتطهر افعالنا
 نسلمك ذاتنا وقلبنا ونهارنا، عليك إتكالنا فلا نخيب
 فإستجب يا رب لطلبتنا ولا تهملنا ...... آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)

نشكرك ربي على كل صباح انعمت به علينا. نشكرك على كل يوم تضيفه الى عدد أيام حياتنا. نشكرك على حنانك و فيض محبتك في قلوبنا. هبنا ربي ان نفهمك، اهلنا ان نتعمق في معرفتك، اجعلنا نحيا من أجل اسمك. أعطنا قلباً نقياً ، مثل قلب طفل لا يعرف الشر ، قلباً قادراً على حب الجميع ، وقادراً على تحمل كل تجربة وتعب. الهي أنت معطي الحياة. أنت الشافي لكل الجروحات، من سخائك علينا تفيض البركات. نسألك يا رب ان تجعل الأمن والسلام والمحبة والطمأنينة تعم شعوب العالم أجمع، بدل الامراض والبغض والحروب. ربي يسوع، اطلق طيور السلام لتنطلق في كل العالم، وتبشر بإسمك في كل الارض، وتدعو الى المحبة. فمتى حلت المحبة في القلوب حل السلام بين الشعوب. استجب إلى تضرعاتنا، ولا تهمل صلواتنا. ولك كل المجد والشكر في كل حين و إلى الأبد.أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)

ربي والهي يسوع المسيح ...
 يا من علقت على الصليب اّية للناس وراية للخلاص ...
 لتعلمنا حمل صلباننا بمحبة وتواضع..
لتقول لنا لاتخافوا من الصليب فهو الطريق الى الاب ..
هو الذي يجعلنا نشعر بالم الاخرين ..
كفكف بجراحاتك الثمينة ودمك الطاهر دموع الحزانى والمعذبين ... المقهورين والمظلومين ... المرضى والمتألمين ... الفقراء والمحرومين ... المحتاجين الى رحمتكَ وكل حاملي الصليب ورائك ... وأعطهم من صلابتك وعزيمتك كما كنت على الصليب قوة ليتغلبوا بها على مصائب الحياة ... وليعلموا ان الصليب هو الباب الضيق الذي يؤدي الى اليك ...
وانفض عنا جميعا غبار البغض والكراهية والحقد والانقسام ...
 وابعث فينا الحياة من جديد ... واملأنا بالمحبة والفضيلة
 والايمان والرجاء
 صليب يسوع يحميكم وينجيكم من جميع اعدائكم​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)

‏يا رب 
اطبع البسمة على كل وجه حزين وادخل الفرح الى كل قلب مكسور وامنح نعمتك لمن هم في تجربة. أعطِ رزقاً للمعوزين، شفاءً للمرضى، عزاء للحزانى وأملاً لليائسين.. اجعلنا نلجأ إليك يا رب ونتّكل عليك، أنت وحدك القادر على كل شيء، فليس لنا في الصعاب والشدائد مُعين سواك. 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2020)

شكراً لك يا رب 
على نور يوم جديد. شكراً لك على كل شيء.
 شكراً لك على كل ما انعمت به علينا، 
على نعمة الحياة، على نعمة الصحة، 
على نعمة الصبر على الشدائد والمحن 
واحتمال الآلام النفسية والجسدية. 
شكراً لك يا رب على محبتك اللامحدودة، 
غفرت لنا وسامحتنا .  شكراً لك لانك ملجأنا 
في الضيق وقوتنا في الضعف. 
شكراً لك يا الهنا المحب والحنون على حمايتك لنا 
ورعايتك لعائلاتنا وسهرك علينا. شكراً لك 
على جميع خيراتك التي تجزل بها علينا، 
على كل ما أعطيتنا وما منعته عنا . 
شكراً لك يا ابانا. أشكرك وامجدك اليوم وكل يوم 
.... أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

يا رب أنت قلت " 
اطلبوا تجدوا ، اسألوا تعطوا ، اقرعوا يفتح لكم " 
ها نحن نرفع صلاتنا إليك يا رب ونسكبها بين يديك 
من أجل الفقراء والمساكين الذين ينتظرون منك كل عون في الشدة .'
 صلاتنا اليوم يا رب من أجل المرضى المتعبين امنحهم الشفاء التام
 وأرحهم من كل وجع وضيق. صلاتنا اليوم يا رب من أجل الحزانى والمعذبين وثقيلي الأحمال خلصهم من كل مشاكلهم و ساعد يا رب كل المحتاجين اليك. صلاتنا صلاة الرجاء والأمل، منك نطلب وتحت جناحيك نحتمي، وإليك نسلم ذواتنا، إليك نرفع عيوننا، نرفع أيدينا، نرفع نفوسنا وقلوبنا، نرفع إليك همومنا، ربي من لنا سواك نرجوه، . إليك ندعو ونصلي ، فاستجبنا و ارحمنا يا رب ارحمنا واملأ قلوبنا بالمحبة، واعطنا السلام ، واحمنا وابعد الاشرار والاخطار عن سائر شعبك، واجعل الفرح في قلب كل انسان. لك المجد إلى الأبد. 
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2020)

صلاة من أجل شفاء مريض
‎أيها الرب الطبيب الأعظم ، اليك نأتي بكل
‎ ثقة وتواضع واثقين بعظمة رحمتك وعمق حنانك، 
بالأخص على المرضى والمتألمين
‎نضع بين يديك ابنك المريض راجين من جلالك 
ان تلمسه بيدك الحانية لمسة الشفاء...
فقد قلت “تعالوا إلي أيها المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم”
تحنّن يا رب وأرح ابنك وامنحه الشفاء التام 
وأعده الى عائلته سالماً من كل وجع وضيق
نشكرك من اجل نعمك وحبّك ونطلب ان تتحقق مشيئتك 
بما فيه لخير المريض واهله فإنك إله الخير وكل ما يخرج من لديك هو صالح
 فأنت في التعب راحة في الحزن عزاءاً وفي المرض شفاءاً
 عليك اتكالنا وفيك رجاءنا ومنك نطلب بشفاعة أمّنا السيدة العذراء 
التي لا تُخيّب رجاء من يطلب شفاعتها ومعونتها
 فاستجب يا رب، امين​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)

صلاةُ الشُكرِ
 فَلْنشْكُر صَانِعَ الخَيراتِ الرَّحُومَ الله أبَا رَبِّنَا وإلهِنَا ومُخَلِصَنا يَسُوع المسِيحِ. لأنَّهُ سَتَرنَا، وأعَانَنَا، وحَفِظَنا، وقَبِلَنا إليهِ، وأشْفَقَ عَلينَا، وعَضَّدنَا، وأَتَى بنا إلى هَذِهِ السَّاعَة. هُو أيْضاً فَلْنَسْأَلَهُ أنْ يَحْفَظَنا فى هَذَا اليَومِ المقَدَّسِ وكُلِّ أيَّامِ حَيَاتِنَا بكلِّ سَلامٍ. الضَّابِطُ الكُلِّ الرَّبُ إلَهنَا.
أيُّهَا السَّيِدُ الرَّبُّ الإلَه ضَابطُ الكُلِّ أبُو ربِّنَا وإلهنَا ومُخَلصَّنَا يَسُو...ع المسِيح نَشْكرُكَ عَلَى كُلِّ حالٍ، ومِنْ أجْل كلِّ حَالٍ، وفى كُلِّ حالٍ، لأنَّكَ سَترْتَنا، وأعَنْتَنا، وحفِظْتنَا، وقَبلْتنَا إليْكَ، وأشْفَقْت عَلينا، وعَضَّدْتَنَا، وأتَيتَ بِنَا إلىَ هَذِه السَّاعةِ.
من أجْلِ هَذَا نَسْألُ ونَطْلبُ مِنْ صَلاحِكَ يَامُحبَّ البَشَر، امْنَحنَا أنْ نُكْمِّلَ هذا اليَوْمَ المقَدَّسَ وكلّ أيَّامِ حَياتِنَا بِكلِّ سَلامٍ مَعَ خَوفِكَ، كُلُّ حَسَدٍ، وكلُّ تَجربَةٍ. وكلُّ فِعْلِ الشَّيْطانِ، ومُؤامَرةِ النَّاسِ الأشْرارِ، وقِيام الأعْدَاءِ الخَفيِّينَ والظَّاهِرينَ، إنْزَعهَا عنَّا وعَنْ سَائِرِ شَعْبكَ وعَنْ مَوضِعِكَ المقَدَّسِ هَذا.
أمَّاَ الصَّالِحاتُ والنَّافعاتُ فَارزُقْنا إيَّاهَا. لأنَّكَ أنْتَ الذِى أعْطَيتَنا السُّلْطانَ أنْ ندوسَ الحَيَّاتِ والعَقارِبَ وكُلَّ قوَّةِ العَدوِّ. ولا تُدْخِلنَا فى تَجربَةٍ، لَكنْ نَجِّنا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. بالنِّعْمةِ والرَّأْفَاتِ ومَحبَّة البَشرِ اللَّواتِى لابْنِك الوَحيدِ ربِّنا وإلهِنَا ومُخلِّصِنا يَسُوعِ المسيحِ. هَذَا الذِى مِنْ قِبَلِه الَمجْدُ والإكْرام والعزَّةُ والسُّجودُ تَلِيقُ بكَ مَعهُ ومَع الرُّوحِ القُدُسِ الَمحْيى المسَاوِى لَكَ الآنَ وكلَّ أوَانٍ وإلىَ دَهرِ الدُّهُورِ. آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)

صلاة رائعة للقديس فرنسيس الأسيزي
 من أجل أن ينير الله قلوبكم، ويقوّي إيمانكم، 
ويوطّد رجاءكم، ردّدوا هذه  الصلاة 
التي كتبها القديس فرنسيس الأسيزي، 
وسلّموا ذواتكم إلى إلهنا  الحبيب، قائلين:
“أيها الربّ العلي والمجيد،
 أنر ظلمات قلبي،
 وأعطني إيمانًا مستقيمًا،...
ورجاءً وطيدًا،
 ومحبّة كاملة.
ربّي، أعطني فهمًا وتمييزًا
 حتّى أحقّق وصيّتك القدّوسة
 والحقّة.
آمين”​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

اشكرك يارب 
على نعمك الوفيرة في حياتي التي لا تحصى ، 
يارب يا من انت كل شيء البداية والنهاية 
بك نبدأ وننهي يومنا وكل الايام المتبقية في حياتنا ،
 فالمجد كل المجد لك والشكر كل الشكر لك يا الهي ، 
ارحمنا يا الله كعظيم رحمتك ورأفتك 
وخلصنا من كل شر ومن كل خطيئة قد نتعثر بها
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

‎بالصلاة ننهي يومنا
‎يا رب ارحمنا و اغفر ذنوبنا و خطايانا
‎أعطنا يا رب نوماً هنيئاً مثل نوم الأطفال
‎اجعلنا يا رب ننسى الهموم و نلقي أمامك الأثقال
‎و نصلي و نهتف...
‎يا رب عليك الاتكال
‎آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2020)

افتقد يارب هذا البيت، 
وأبعد عنه كل فخاخ العدو، 
واسكن فيه ملائكتك القديسين، 
وأحل فيه نعمتك، 
بحق إبنك الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح.
آميـــــــــــــن​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2020)

بالصلاة ننهي يومنا
 يا رب ارحمنا و اغفر ذنوبنا و خطايانا
 أعطنا يا رب نوماً هنيئاً مثل نوم الأطفال
 اجعلنا يا رب ننسى الهموم و نلقي أمامك الأثقال
 و نصلي و نهتف...
يا رب عليك الاتكال
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## mera22 (21 أكتوبر 2020)

*استنادا الي قوتك ووعودك يا الهي انا اعد بان افعل كل شيء لكي ازداد شبها بك يوما بعد يوم .. امين ​*


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)

احتاجك يارب في ضيقي لتعزيني..
احتاجك في حزني لتواسيني ..
احتاجك في المي لتداويني..
 احتاجك في ضعفي لتقويني..
احتاجك في وحدتي ..فوجودك يكفيني ..
احتاجك يا يسوع فى قلبى .. لتباركه وتهدينى.....
احتاجك فى كل حياتى... فأنت يا يسوع معينى 
أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2020)

أشرِق يارب نورك ورحمتك علينا 
 أشرِق يارب النور على الأبرار ،
 والفرح على مستقيمي القلوب ، 
 أشرِق نور الإيمان في قلب كل من يغمره الشك واليأس ، ...
أشرق نور الدفء في حياة الذين ينخر البرد والصقيع أجسادهم ،
 أشرِق نور حقك في قلب كل محتار وتائه وضائع وضال ،
 اشرق نور حبك في القلوب الحاقدة المغمورة بالبغض ،
 أشرِق نورك على العالم يا رب ، 
حتى يراك الجميع ويسيرون على دربك ويتبعون خطاك ،
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)

ربي يسوع،
 هناك اشخاص تعاني... لكنها تصمت
 تلاقي شتى انواع الالم... لكنها تصمت
 تنجرح وتقاوم... تنكسر وتحاول
 تبكي...ولكن دون صوت...
ربي... ارفع عنهم كل حزن وكل هم
 وعوضهم بفرح عظيم وأعطهم كل خير
 استجب لنا يا رب و بارك حياتنا
 واعن ضعفنا و انر لنا الطريق...
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (31 أكتوبر 2020)

صلاة تتلى في عيد جميع القديسين
 أيّها الآب الحبيب
 لقد منحت القديسين السعادة الأبدية في السماء، 
و هم يعيشون الآن في كمال مجدك بسبب حبهم المقدس لك، 
و هم يهتمون أيضاً بي، بعائلتي، بأصدقائي، بكنيستي، و بجيراني.
أشكرك على عطية صداقتهم و شهادة حياتهم المقدسة....
أنا اطلب من شفعائنا القديسين و من كلّ قديس 
أصبحت له مكانة خاصة قي قلبي أن يشفعوا لنا.
اسألهم أن يساعدونا لنسير بأمان في الطريق الضيّق 
الذي يقود إلى السماء.
أعطنا حمايتهم يا ربّ، و امنحنا معونتهم 
لنتغلب على التجارب و ننال كمال الحياة معك.
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)

يا رب،ارنا نور وجهك الالهي.
 أنعم ببركاتك علينا و افض من ينبوع محبتك. 
ألهي، قوي إيماننا، و رسخ ثوابت تعاليمك فينا.
 أعنا على العمل فاستجب يا رب و ارحم. 
عليك توكلنا فلتكن مشيئتك. إلى الأبد.​


----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2020)

أشكركَ يا ألهي يا مَن قبلتَني وأشفقتَ
   عليَّ ورحمتَني .
إملأني يا رَبُّ مِن فيض محبتكً
   ورحمتكَ
   التي تدوم الى الأبد . 
آمين.​


----------



## Maran+atha (7 نوفمبر 2020)

كلدانية قال:


> أشكركَ يا ألهي يا مَن قبلتَني وأشفقتَ
> عليَّ ورحمتَني .
> إملأني يا رَبُّ مِن فيض محبتكً
> ورحمتكَ
> ...



آمين يارب
أسرع واستجيب


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2020)

أعطنا يا رب في هذا اليوم المبارك 
أن نعرف أنك أنت وحدك الطريق والحق والحياة .. 
فنسير على دربك ونتّحد بك ونتناول جسدك 
لمغفرة خطايانا والحياة الأبدية .... 
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2020)

صلاة المساء
 مع غياب شمسِ هذا النهار كُنْ لنا شمساً لا تغيب
 وعند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام
 ولا تحسب علينا، يا ربّ، هفواتِنا...
أعطنا ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً ويقظة نشيطة
 وصباحاً يبشرُ بالأفراح
 ونُصعد لك المجد الآن والى الأبد
 امين​


----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (13 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## +Nevena+ (13 نوفمبر 2020)

اصلي لكي يتفقد الرب الاله المحيي غنم مرعاه
والعالم اجمع 
ويرفع عنا هذا الوباء
اصلي لكي يعزي القلوب الحزينه
وان يسند الارامل والايتام ويرفع اي ظلم عنهم
ان يستر كل محتاج وفقير ويعطيه قود يوميه ولا يحوكه لاحد
وان يعطي كل محتاج لنسل ويفرح قلب كل ما يطلب منه 
امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (14 نوفمبر 2020)

اصلي من كل قلبي ان تنتبه النفوس المؤمنة ان تطلب في صلاتها اولاً وقبل كل شئ ملكوت الله وبره
واصلي ان تنتبه النفوس المؤمنة بكنز كنوزاً روحية وليست جسدية الرصيد المحفوظ لها في السماء لا ينقبه اللصوص ولا يفسد او يصدأ
واصلي ان يكون لدى كل نفس مؤمنة في سراجها الزيت الكافي للقاء عريسها وهو شخص رب المجد يسوع المسيح 
واطلب ان تذكروني وتذكروا ضعفي في صلواتكم وتذكروا ضعف افراد اسرتي ايضاً في صلواتكم مع مودتي ومحبتي للجميع


----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2020)

لنرفع أعيننا لرب السماء و لنشكره على مرور يومنا بسلام 
 و لنطلب منه أن يحفظنا من كل شر قبل أن ننام 
 و نسألك يا الهنا يا ملك السلام 
 أن تبارك و تحفظ كل عائلة و كل بيت في بلادي 
 و في ربوع المسكونة يحتاج للدفئ و السلام ...
و لتدفع عنهم كل قوى الشر و الأشرار 

 آمين ... لك كل المجد إلى الأبد​


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (30 نوفمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (7 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (14 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (20 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (24 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2020)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يناير 2021)

القلوب الحزينه انت قادر ترسل تعزياتك ليها
وتسندها في بدايه السنه الجديده
وتكمل معاهم وتفرحهم 
وكل واحد وواحده انت عارف احتياجانهم
قادر تعطيهم وتفرحهم كسحب ارادتك ومشيئتك
امين


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)

يا رب 
إجعل أفراح السنة الجديدة تنسّينا أحزان السنوات الماضية.
يا رب إملأها بالسلام و الأمان، و إملأ نفوسنا تقوى و إيمان.
يا رب بارك شعوب الأرض و أكثر خيراتها ،
 و إجعل أعمالنا تظهر حسناتها.​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2021)

أولى خطواتي في سنة جديدة
. أسلّمها لك يا إلهي، بكلّ أيامها وأسابيعها وشهورها 
 ومواسمها القادمة. يا ربّ لقد تعلّمت من السنة الماضية
 ، إذ لا توجد أي ضمانات لأي شئ،
 الضمان الوحيد لكل ما سيأتي أنك حيّ 
وموجود تمسك يدي وتعبر معي الأيام السعيدة المشرقة، 
 والليالي الحالكة أيضاً.
شكراً أنك تبدأها معي، وستسيرها برفقتي
 ، لذا فأنا أثق بك.
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)

‏يا رب نحن بحاجة لحكمتك وقوتك وإرشادك
العالم يتخبط في حروب وفتن وكراهية
 ودماء بريئة تسكب في الارض الملعونة المتعطشة للمزيد
 قد أُفسدت قلوب الكثيرين وكثيرون ضللوا عن طريقك
 يا رب رد عنا الاهوال والاشرار
 إرحمنا يا رب لا لأننا مستحقين 
 بل لأنك عظيم برحمتك 
 وعظيمة هي رحمتك 
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)

أشكرك يا يسوع
. عندما أكون وحيداً .. تعطيني حبك
. وعندما أكون ضعيف الإيمان .. تمنحني القوة .
وعندما أكون مشتت الفكر .. تعطيني الإرشاد
. وعندما أكون فارغاً .. تملأني فرحاً
. وعندما أكون فاشلاً .. تملأني بالنجاح .
وعندما أتعثر في الحياة .. أحس بذراعك تسندني .
وعندما أقع في الطريق .. تمد يداك وترفعني .
فبدونك تصبح حياتي فارغة ، مظلمة ، محطمة .
ولكني بك اتحرك وأعيش​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2021)




----------



## انت مهم (5 يناير 2021)

امين ربنا يستجيب لصلواتنا ودعائنا


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)

ياأيها الآب السماوي .
 أطلب رحمتك
 أيها الآب السماوي أتي اليك 
الآن بكل أحزاني أوجاعي مخاوفي
 وبكل جروحاتي أضعها عندك ثبتني بكلمتك 
وبقوتك ومحبتك باسم يسوع المسيح المخلص 
 مخلصي شافي جروحاتي 
أنر ظلمتي بنورك البهي وروحك القدوس
 أنت الاله المستحق الاكرام والسجود
 لك الشكر املأنا بالروح القدس...
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يناير 2021)

نَشْكُرُكَ يا أبانا القُدُّوس على عَطاياكَ للامُتَناهِيَة 
التي وَهَبْتَها لِكُلِّ فَرْدٍ مِنَّا. نَشْكُرُكَ لأنَّكَ خَلَقْتَنا وَجَعَلْتَنا 
أبْناءً لَكَ في ماءِ العِماد. نَشْكُرُكَ على اهْتِمامِكَ بِنا وَرِعايَتِكَ لَنا.
 نَشْكُرُكَ على صَوْتِكَ القُدُّوس الذي يُدَوِّي لَيْلَ نَهار 
في قُلوبِنا وَفي ضَمائِرِنا. 
نَشْكُرُكَ أيُّها الإبْنُ الحَبيب، على وِلادَتِكَ وَ عِمادِكَ،
 وَ على تَبْشيرِكَ، وَعَلَى مَوْتِكَ وَقِيامَتِكَ. 
نَشْكُرُكَ لأنَّكَ أعْطَيتَنا وَحَمَّلْتَنا اسْمَكَ 
في المَعْمودِيَّة، وَوَلَدْتَنا مِنْ جَديد أبْناءً للحَياةِ وَ المَلَكوت. 
نَشْكُرُكَ على تخليصِكَ لَنا مِنْ عُبودِيَّةِ الخَطيئَةِ وَالمَوت. 
وَنَشْكُرُك أيّها الروحَ القُدُّوس لأنّنا تعَمَّدْنا بِك بالنَّارِ للحَياةِ لأبَدِيَّة. 
للثالوث الأقدس المتجلّي في الدنح لمَجْدُ مِنَ لآنَ وَإلى الأبَد،
 آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)

يارب أبعد الوباء عن أهل بيتي و عن احبابي 
 و أصحابي و جيراني و كل الناس
 وأحفظنا يارب بعينك التي لا تنام 
امييين​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يناير 2021)




----------



## david201050 (8 يناير 2021)

*يارب يسوع المسيح الخالق الابدي والدايم الي الابد يامن تجسدت في صورة البشر من دون خطية ازل عنا الهموم والامراض والاوباء امين*


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)

يا يسـوع، 
لقد جئت من أجل المرضى والخطأة.
لذلك أتضرّع، إليك طالبا شـفاء النفس والجسد.
يا يسـوع، أنت تعلم أن الخطيئة تدمـّر العلاقات بين البشر 
لكن أمامك، لا تبقى خطيئة إلا وتـُمـحى، 
ولا يبقى مرض إلا ويتلاشى بكلمتك الشافية،
 ولا يبقى جـرح إلا ويشـفى. 
يا يسوع، كلي الرحمة يا من قلبه كله حب
 اجعلنا ان نتكل دائماً على رحمتك 
وان نتجاوب مع ارادتك ومشيئتك القدوسة.
لك المجد الى الابد.
آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (10 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يناير 2021)

قلوبنا تخضع لارادتك يا الهي
رغم انها تعتصر وجعا علي من راحلوا دون ودعا
فاعن ضعف ايمانا ياسيد وارسل تعزياتك
امين


----------



## كلدانية (13 يناير 2021)

ربـــــــــــي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 سِر معي يا إلهي وليقُدني روحك القدّوس 
 ويحفظني طاهراً ع الطريق الصحيح
 لا تتركني أبتعد عنك لأني أحبك، 
وأنت راع صـالح
 يبحـث عـن خروفه الضال
 أعدك بأنني لن أخاف من البشر، 
فأنت صديقـي ورفيقي
 ، وأنـا عزيز في عينيك
 سأظل دوماً أحيا معك وأتذكر حبك
 وأقول: " معك لا أريد شيئاً على الأرض ​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2021)

ننتظر فرحه من القلب 
فيا يارب انعم علي شعبك بها
واعن ضعف ايماننا


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)

اعطنا ربي الامل والرجاء ....فنرى الربيع رغم الشتاء ....
ونفرح بالزنابق وسط الثلوج البيضاء ...
 . ونفهم ان الفرج ات بعد الشقاء ...
 . وان المرض سيزول وننعم بالشفاء  .... 
وان بعد كل غيبة هناك لقاء ....
وان الحزن زائل وبعده الفرح والهناء .
 ...وان الاتكال عليك ربي سيكون لنا العزاء . 
....امين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)

اذكر‏ يارب المتألمين الذين ليس لهم من يذكرهم ،
 و كل الذين اشتدت عليهم التجارب والضيقات ،
 نسألك ان تسمع صلاتهم وترفع عنهم مد يدك
 وأسند وشجع واحتضن
 فنحن ليس لنا فى تلك الغربة سواك​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)

ربي نضع إتكالنا عليك وعلى نعمك ومعونتك 
 وأملنا أن تملأ حياتنا بنور الأمل والرجاء
 فكل ما نطلبه منك هو المحبة والعدل والسلام
 أنتَ قلت حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بإسمي أكون في وسطهم
 اجعلنا نختبر وجودك معنا دوماً وأن نشعر بعمق محبتك
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)

يا إلهى أنت وحدك ترى الظروف و تعرف ضيق الحال
 و تعلم مدى صعوبتها عليا . أنت وحدك تشعر بما أعانيه
 و ترى ما أخاف منه . لذا أرجو منك أن تفتح لى الأبواب المغلقة 
 وأن ترسل معونتك و أن تبارك فى القليل الذى أملكه
 لآنك أنت وحدك الذى تعطى و لا تعاير
. إلهى أعلم أنك القدير الذى تستطيع لذا أضع كل ثقتى فيك
 و أؤمن أن غدا معك سيكون أفضل  ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

في بدايه اليوم
نصلي ان تلمس قلوب كل من يطلبك بصمت
وان تلمس بيد الشفاء العالم 
وان تحنن القلوب الحجريه
وتمنح الفرح لمن يريد 
والعوده لكل غائب بعيد
انت تعلم احتياج كل انسان يامعين
فاعن كلا منهم علي حسب ارادتك ومشيئتك 
امين امين امين


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2021)

‏يارب أنت قلت 
اطلبوا تجدوا اسألوا تعطوا اقرعوا يُفتح لكم
 فها نحن منك نطلب وباب مراحمك نقرع
 يارب انزع الوجع وازرع الفرح
 يارب انزع الألم وازرع الأمل
 يارب انزع الحزن وازرع الرجاء 
 يارب انزع الحقد والكراهية وازرع المحبة
 يارب انزع الخوف والقلق وازرع فينا 
الإيمان والراحة والسلام
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2021)

يا ربّ أنتَ تعرِفُني وتعرفُ ما في داخلي 
 أكثرَ مِمّا أنا أعرفُ نفسي
 أنتَ الّذي خلقْتَني 
 والّذي يعرفُ خفايا قلبي ورغباته
 اِزرَعْ فِيَّ الرّغبة في أن آتِيَ إليكَ
 حرِّرْني من كلِّ ما يُقيِّدُني واِجذبني إليك
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2021)

مِن عُمق الألم أصرخ إليك إلهي..
اناديك......اناجيك...
فأجدك بقربي دائما, تسمع لي,, وتحزن لحزني..
ترشدني وتعلمني,, ولم تتركني وحيدة..
 فمن لي غيرك يا إلهي 

 نجينا من هذا الوباء القاتل كورونا 
 وانهه من وجه الارض كلها لك الملك الى الابد . 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)

استلم يارب يومي من اوله
 وحنن كل القلوب القاسيه 
وارسل سلام وخير  لكل العالم 
ما أكرم رحمتك ياالله! 
فبنو البشر في ظل جناحيك يحتمون.​


----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (2 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (1 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)

‏يارب أنت قلت 
 اطلبوا تجدوا اسألوا تعطوا اقرعوا يُفتح لكم
 فها نحن منك نطلب وباب مراحمك نقرع
 يارب انزع الوجع وازرع الفرح
 يارب انزع الألم وازرع الأمل
 يارب انزع الحزن وازرع الرجاء 
 يارب انزع الحقد والكراهية وازرع المحبة
 يارب انزع الخوف والقلق وازرع فينا 
الإيمان والراحة والسلام
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)

كثرت آلامنا يا رب وكثرت اوجاعنا 
واصبح المرض لدينا اكثر من الصحه 
والحزن اكبر من الفرح واصبحت قلوبنا تتالم 
لاتفه الاسباب ليس لدينا شيء سوى ان نناديك 
ونقول لك ارحمنا يا رب ارحمنا
.....فنحن بحاجة اليك يارب​


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)

نشكرك يا رب .. أنت في أحزاننا المعزي .. 
و في ضيقاتنا الفرج 
 و في أمنياتنا و سعادتنا شريك لنا .. 
تباركها بمجدك فتكتمل ... 
آمين يا رب​


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2021)

اجعلني يا رب ان أنام بسلام !
اشكرك يا رب من اجل عطاياك الكثيرة ، 
اعطني يا الهي حياة الشكر وحياة التسليم ، 

علمني ان امجدك كل نهار في كل تصرفاتي 
وأفكاري ونومي وقيامتي ،  
اغفر لي ضعفي ياالهي اعني وزيد فهمي لحكمتك ... 
امين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)

أيها الاب الأزلي، 
 يا معطي الحياة بوافر الرحمة، 
 رحمته الأبدية والتي لا تنضب ..
تلطف وانظر إلينا في ضيقة اجتياح العالم بوباء كرونا، ...
بمزيدٍ من رحمتك وأمطرها بفيضٍ فينا، 
 اذ ان خليقتك والكون بأسره يمر  بزمن صعبٍ جداً ، 
 فهناك لا نشعر باليأس وهناك من دمره اليأس، 
 ولكن بثقة كبيرة، 
 نسلم أنفسنا لإرادتك المقدسة، 
 فهي الحب والرحمة ذاتها...
ونسلم كل العالم..
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2021)

ايها الاب الصالح يا من اعلنت لنا عظم محبتك 
 المتجسده في المسيح يسوع ربنا
 وارسلت لنا روحك القدوس لكي ما يقودنا ويرشدنا
 ويعزينا في غربة حياتنا 
 واهبا لنا سلامك ومعلما ايانا وصاياك...
اشرق علينا ببهاء مجدك لنكون اواني مطهره 
 لحلولك والثبات فيك 
 فيتمجد اسمك القدوس ونباركك كل حين 
 الى ابد الدهور 
 امين​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2021)

*يارب اشفى كل مريض بالكرونا أو ببأى مرض من الامراض 
وأسند الجميع بمحبتك لينا*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (23 أبريل 2021)

يا رب بآسم يسوع نسألك ان تفتح كل الابواب المغلقة في وجوهنا منها ان تفتح الارحام بأجنة توائم ثنائية وثلاثية ومنها ان تفتح ابواب الشفاء لكل مريض بأي مرض كان وان تفتح ابواب الرزق وارزقنا بما يكفينا من تسديد احتياجاتنا في زمن ركود اقتصادي والكثير منا فقد عمله ورزقه تحنن يا رب علينا وافتح ابواب النجاح والسلام والامان والازدهار وباركنا في كل عملً نقوم به وبارك كل ما تفعله ايادينا بنعمتك ورحمتك الفائقتين واحفظ دخولنا وخروجنا تحت ظل جناحيك وقدنا في غربتنا حسبما يروق في عينيك تبارك اسمك القدوس الى الابد امين


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أبريل 2021)

انت تعلم بما في اعماق القلوب
لذا انت وحدك القادر ان تعمل الصالح للكل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أبريل 2021)

صلاه يا رب لكل مريض جسدى او روحى يا رب  اشفيه 
صلاه لكل انسان فقير و محتاج جسدى او روحى يا رب اعطيه 
صلاه يا رب لكل اسره فقدت شخص جد او جده اب او ام ابن او ابنه يا رب عزى القلوب و املائها بسلامك 
صلاه لكل ارمله فقده لزوجها و سندها اهمها يا رب على بيتها و احتياجاتها و تربيه اولادها 
صلاه لكل انسان وحيد املاء حياته بيك يا ربه 
صلاه لكل مظلوم ارفع الظلم عنه يا رب 
محتاجينك يا رب ارفع الوباء عن العالم يا الهى


----------



## النهيسى (26 أبريل 2021)

*يارب المجد بحق ألامك المقدسه
لأجل شفاعه أمنا العدرا وكل مصاف القديسين
تمجد يارب مع مرضى الكرونا
وأنزع هذا الوباء الملعون عن العالم آمين*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2021)

يا رب 
تقبل منا في هذه الساعة طلباتنا وسهل حياتنا 
إلى العمل بوصاياك: قدس أرواحنا، طهر أجسادنا 
 قوم أفكارنا نقِّ نياتنا نجنا من كل حزن وشر ووجع 
.أمين​


----------



## كلدانية (5 مايو 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2021)




----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2021)

"إِلَى أَنْ يُسْكَبَ عَلَيْنَا رُوحٌ مِنَ الْعَلاَءِ، فَتَصِيرَ الْبَرِّيَّةُ بُسْتَانًا، وَيُحْسَبَ الْبُسْتَانُ وَعْرًا." (إش 32: 15).


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)

*[FONT=&quot]ربّي ومخـلـّصي،*​
*[FONT=&quot]أنـت
 الذي  قد انتصـرت عـليه:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]في
 البـريـّة، عـلى الصليـب، في القـبر،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهـزمـتـه
 للأبـد بقـيامتـك الممجّـدة،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأحكمـت
 خـتـمـك على نهايته ومصيـره.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إنـّني أنتصر
 عليه بقـوّة اسـمك القـدوس،[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الذي لـه
 تجـثـو كل ركبة في السـماء[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وعلى الأرض[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لك المجد إلى الأبد.[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]امين[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2021)

*هب لى يارب
  أن أطلبك وحدك فوق سائر الأمور, 

**[FONT=&quot]حتى أقول: إلهى, لا أريد شيئا سواك.*​*[FONT=&quot]لأن بحضورك يكون كل شىء حسنا,[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و يكون كل شىء حميدا ومستطابا. [/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]لك المجد إلى الأبد.[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]امين.[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2021)

نؤمن  ربي انك معنا.. 

حاضر دائما ولن تتركنا.... 
تعرف ما يقلقنا...  وقادر على  مساعدتنا...
فاقبل ربي صلواتنا.. وارحمنا واستجب لنا.. 

آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2021)

‏ساعدنا يارب 
لنواجه كل ما سيحمله لنا هذا اليوم بسلام
 اجعله ربي يوماً مليئاً بالخير والمحبة والسلام
 بارك نفوسنا وكن معنا وأحمنا من كل شر
 إننا نسلم قلبنا وحياتنا لمـشيئتك ونثق برحمتك
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2021)

يانور من نور اضئ بنورك علينا

 يا بهجه للقلب وسرور للنفس اعنا علي ان نبدأ بدئا حسنا

 فنبدأ يومنا باتكالنا عليك يا راعينا الصالح الذي تقود سفينه حياتنا

 وترشدنا الطريق التي نسلك

 وتحافظ علينا في كل امورناوتيسرها الي ان نعبر يومنا علي خير

 امين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2021)

يستجيب لك الرب في يوم ضيقك
...
فيامن خلقتنا بنخفه من روحك القدوس
انظر واعمل فينا كحسب ارادتك ومشيئتك
امين


----------



## كلدانية (30 يونيو 2021)

أسألكَ يا رب وأتضرّع إليك
 ألا تطرحني من أمام وجهكَ
 ولا تبتعد عني لئلا أهلكَ
 لأنه لولا يدكَ ستَرَتْني
 كنتُ هلكتُ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2021)

عند رقادنا في هذا الليل أرمقنا بعين لا تنام 
ولا تحسب علينا يا ربّ هفواتِنا، أعطنا ليلاً هادئاً ونوماً هنيئاً
 ويقظة نشيطة وصباحاً يبشرُ بالأفراح، بشفاعة أمك مريم، 
أمِّ المحبة لنُصعد لك المجد الآن وإلى الأبد. 
آمين​


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2021)

*شفاءا للمرضى من الرب نطلب
*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2021)

ساعدنا يارب
أن نجسّد في حياتنا العائلية رأفتك ولطفك، 
تضحيتك وحبك، تواضعك ووداعتك، 
ساعدنا أن نجسد المحبة في أعمالنا، 
لانها رباط الكمال بين أفراد عائلتنا ومجتمعنا،
 أعطنا شجاعة الكرم والعطاء في كل شيء 
حتى في بذل حياتنا من أجل من نحب،
 لنعيش فرح العطاء ونعلم بعضنا بعضا العطاء،
 لنتعم بحضورك لانك غنانا الدائم الى الابد.
آمين.​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2021)

يارب يسوع نقي نياتنا
 في خدمتنا
 في كلامنا
 في محبتنا
 في دفعانا عن الحق
 في نظرتنا لبعض
 في كل افعالنا
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أكتوبر 2021)

‏يارب أنت قلت 
 اطلبوا تجدوا اسألوا تعطوا اقرعوا يُفتح لكم
 فها نحن منك نطلب وباب مراحمك نقرع
 يارب انزع الوجع وازرع الفرح
 يارب انزع الألم وازرع الأمل
 يارب انزع الحزن وازرع الرجاء 
 يارب انزع الحقد والكراهية وازرع المحبة
 يارب انزع الخوف والقلق وازرع فينا 
الإيمان والراحة والسلام
 آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2021)

يارب لتكن قدرتك معنا لتحرسنا 
 وحكمتك في قلوبنا لتهدينا  
 وعينك علينا لترعانا 
 ويدك معنا لتقوينا
يارب رافقنا كل حياتنا 
 وحدك انت حامينا​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2021)

يا رب، 
أنت فخري، وإنجيلُك هو مجدي ورافع رأسي،
 إلى مَنْ نذهب و كلام الحياة الأبدية هو كلامك،
 أحببتُك، يا ربي، لأنك خلاصي وقوتي،
 و كلماتك الحيَّة تُحييني و تسند حياتي،
 إنجيلك حلوٌ هو ، أشهى من أطياب هذا العالم الزائلة،
 أَقتَنِيه كأعظم قِنْيَة، و أَحفظه في قلبي كأعظم هدية​


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2021)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2022)

يارب 
جدد فينا روح التفاؤل والامل ولاتجعلنا ضعفاء امام ظروف الحياة ازرع فينا الطاقة الدائمة وحبب لنا ايامنا كيفما كانت وارحمنا يارب


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 يناير 2022)

آمين


----------



## كلدانية (29 يناير 2022)

شكرااا كريس لمرورك الغالي


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (7 مايو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (11 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (14 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (17 يونيو 2022)




----------



## أَمَة (19 يونيو 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 1631



آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن !


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2022)




----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2022)

اصلي اليوم من اجل ان يفتح الهنا الحنون عيون قلوبنا بنوره ويثبتنا في ايماننا بيه الي ان نلتقي
وان يفتح عيون و قلوب الخراف الضاله ويردها الي الحظيره 
امين


----------



## كلدانية (20 يونيو 2022)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ااصلي اليوم من اجل ان يفتح الهنا الحنون عيون قلوبنا بنوره ويثبتنا في ايماننا بيه الي ان نلتقي
> وان يفتح عيون و قلوب الخراف الضاله ويردها الي الحظيره
> امين


 *امين يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2022)

*يارب 
في هذه الايام القاسية التي نعيشها اجعلنا ان نستمد من صليب المسيح القوة للثقة بان لكل مرض علاج وان يكون لنا اليقين بانتصار المحبة على الكراهية والخير على الشر امين*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2022)

نصلي لان يعود الإنسان انسان كما خلق


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2022)

*يارب
بقوة صليبك اشف كل مريض انت القادر على كل مستحيل ليلمس صليبك المقدس مرضهم ويشفيهم 
امييين 
*


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2022)

*اليك يارب نصلي
طالبين منك حضورك الدائم في حياتنا فنرفع لك قلوبنا ونفوسنا تعبيرااا عن مدى اتكالنا عليك مرددين دائما لتكن مشيئتك في حياتنا 
امييين *


----------



## Daughter of Jesus (4 أغسطس 2022)

*امـــــــين يا يسوع كن معانا و لتكن مشيئتك في حياتنا 
ربنا يباركك حببتي*


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2022)

*شكرااا لمرورك الجميل حبيبتي*


----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2022)




----------



## Daughter of Jesus (7 أغسطس 2022)

*امييين يا رب يسوع *
*كن معانا دايما
صلاة جميلة اوي*
*يباركك حببتي *


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2022)

Daughter of Jesus قال:


> *امييين يا رب يسوع *
> *كن معانا دايما
> صلاة جميلة اوي*
> *يباركك حببتي *


شكرااا ياقمر بركة رب المجد تكون معك دايما


----------



## كلدانية (20 أغسطس 2022)

في هذا المساء
نمجدك ايها الرب مخلص جميع البشر اعطنا برحمتك مساء مملوءا راحة وسلاما وانعم علينا بغفران الخطايا لاتخيب رجائنا ولاتحرمنا من عنايتك يارب 
امييين


----------



## Daughter of Jesus (22 أغسطس 2022)

*امين يا يسوع اعطنا غفران للخطايا 
ربنا يفرحك حببتي*


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2022)

*يسعدني مرورك الجميل ياقمر شكراااا حبيبتي *


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## Daughter of Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2022)

*آمين يارب يسوع 
ربنا يفرحك و يباركك*


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2022)

*شكراا حبيبتي لمرورك الغالي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## Daughter of Jesus (18 سبتمبر 2022)

*اميــــــــــن *
*اشفي امرضنا يا يسوع المسيح *
*ربنا يباركك حببتي *


----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2022)

*امين يارب
شكرااا ياقمر لمرورك وردك الجميل حبيبتي *


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2022)

*صلاة قبل النوم
بنورك نعاين النور يايسوع المملوء نورااا
لانك النور الحقيقي الذي ينير الكائنات باسرها فانرها بنورك البهي  السماوي*
*ايها البار والقدوس الساكن في منازل النور امنع عنا الاهواء الفاسدة والافكار القبيحة واعطنا ان نفعل اعمال البر بقلوب طاهرة
امين*


----------



## كلدانية (2 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أكتوبر 2022)

الهي
أشكر علي رعايتك التي تشلمنا بحنان يفوق العقل
فأنت تعلم إحتياج كلا منا دون أن نسألك ونطلب
ولكنك أيضا تريد أن تسمع قلوبنا تنادي عليك
ويدانا مرفوعه نحو سمائك
فيا من تعلم كل شئ
رجاءا مد يداك بالشفاء لكل مريض
لا يعلم بالمه ووجعه غيرك
الأطباء عجزوا 
ولكنك انت الطبيب الاعظم القادر على كل شيء 
نرفع قلوبنا اليك
انظر إليهم 
فلتكن أرادتك ومشيئتك امين


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2022)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الهي
> أشكر علي رعايتك التي تشلمنا بحنان يفوق العقل
> فأنت تعلم إحتياج كلا منا دون أن نسألك ونطلب
> ولكنك أيضا تريد أن تسمع قلوبنا تنادي عليك
> ...


*امين يارب*


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2022)

*اليك يارب نصلي طالبين منك حضورك الدائم في حياتنا فنرفع لك قلوبنا ونفوسنا تعبيرااا عن مدى اتكالنا عليك ومرددين دائما
لتكن مشيئتك في حياتنا*


----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أكتوبر 2022)




----------



## زهرة القصر (28 أكتوبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## Daughter of Jesus (28 أكتوبر 2022)

*امين يا يسوع المسيح كن معناو اشرق نور محبتك في قلوبنا و اغفر خطيانا 
ربنا يباركك حببتي ربنل يبارك مجهودك *


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2022)

زهرة القصر قال:


> يعطيك العافية


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2022)

Daughter of Jesus قال:


> *امين يا يسوع المسيح كن معناو اشرق نور محبتك في قلوبنا و اغفر خطيانا
> ربنا يباركك حببتي ربنل يبارك مجهودك *


منوراني حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ويبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## كلدانية (30 أكتوبر 2022)

*نصلي وننحني امام الرب الاله من اجل جميع المتالمين والمظلومين والمفقودين ومن اجل الجياع ومن اجل جميع المرضى والحزانى واليتامى والمطرودين ومن اجل السلام في العالم اجمع امين *


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## Daughter of Jesus (4 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يا رب يسوع فرح كل الناس و اعطي سلام للكل
ربنا يفرحك حببتي و يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2022)

*امين يارب امين
منوراني حبيبتي الله يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك ياقمر*


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2022)

*باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
هلم الى قلبي يالهي الحبيب وافتقدني بنعمتك انني ادعوك يارب من كل قلبي ان تدخل الى بيتي وتستلم قلبي وحياتي ووجودك معي ياربي يفرح قلبي ويغير حياتي إمين *


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (16 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (25 ديسمبر 2022)

*يارب اقبل صلاتي على نية كل فقير وكل حزين في زمن العيد على نية المرضى والمتالمين كن في عون المحزونين وعلى نية كل شخص طلب مني الصلاة يارب ارجع فرحة الاعياد الى من فقدوها كن انت فرحتهم امين*


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2022)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2023)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2023)




----------



## كلدانية (الثلاثاء في 18:50)




----------



## كلدانية (الثلاثاء في 18:51)




----------



## كلدانية (الثلاثاء في 18:51)




----------

